#ubuntu-kernel 2005-10-24
<fabbione> BenC: i am now
<chmj> has anyone else cloned ubuntu-2.6.git from kernel.org 
<chmj> I get these errors.. 
<chmj> error: cannot map sha1 file c931488cc4619eecfe68a2f046b5898fddc2f904
<chmj> fatal: failed to unpack tree object HEAD
<fabbione> chmj: did you execute exactly the same command as in /topic?
<chmj> yes
<BOFH80> anyone using a kyro based graphics with 2.6?
<\sh> fabbione / benc: do u have time at 20 UTC for motu meeting to discuss the first topic on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUMeeting ?
<BenC> \sh: I do
<\sh> BenC: great :) 
<\sh> BenC: thx :) 
<BenC> that's two hours, right?
<\sh> BenC: yepp
<fabbione> Hey BenC 
<fabbione> \sh: no sorry, i can't make it at 20 UTC
<\sh> fabbione: k..it's enough I think when benc attends and help us to answer some questions ;)
<fabbione> \sh: what's this idea of kernels in universe?
<\sh> fabbione: a nightmare...someone raised this possibility...and I'm totally against it...and that's why we have to discuss it..
<fabbione> ok, idea to do what?
<\sh> fabbione: pushing some special kernels into universe, e.g. with low latency for musician etc.
<fabbione> oh not that shit again
<\sh> fabbione: as I said..a nightmare...
* fabbione strongly votes against it
<zul> ditto
<\sh> well...that's why I wanted to have at least on of you kernel pros attending the meeting...to explain why it's a bad idea
<fabbione> \sh: code duplication in universe, difficult to do security support on kernels that receive such a high amount of intrusive patches, unreliable/unknown code pushed in, too many flavours will and already do confuse the user
<fabbione> we are clearly not going to build these kernels from main
<fabbione> also
<\sh> fabbione: i will quote you :) 
<fabbione> a kernel in universe must be explicity installed
<fabbione> because it will never be part of the default install
<fabbione> \sh: also quote that this topic has come up several times
<fabbione> if MOTU wants such a set of kerenls they are welcome to do it, maintain it and take care of all the bugs
<BenC> sorry for the stupidity factor, but what does MOTU stand for?
<fabbione> Master Of The Universes
<\sh> Masters of the Universe 
<fabbione> the guys that take care of universe
<BenC> like he-man, she-ra and all them? :)
<\sh> BenC: exactly ;)
<\sh> BenC: all the good heros from our childhood ,-)
<\sh> *oops* brb...need to grab my clothes out of the washing machine...:(
<fabbione> HE-MAN !
<fabbione> i loved that cartoon :)
<zul> she-ra was better ;)
<fabbione> i guess i am going to be here for the meeting
<fabbione> my wife just crashed in bed
<\sh> fabbione: oh 
<jbailey> Heya Karl
* fabbione HITS HIS CHEAST AND YELL IN SIGN OF VICTORY
<dilinger> half breast, half chest?
<fabbione> dilinger: eheh yeah itaglish
<dilinger> :)
<zul> later
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-10-25
<kemik> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3358  <- should i post a bug  ? 
<kemik> that stuff keep happening
<kemik> and i dunno what todo
<carsten> Moin moin
<carsten> dholbach told me to get in touch with you ;-)
<carsten> This is still reproducible for me, http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15413
<jdub> yoink!
<jdub> 23:45 < jdub> BenC: my machine has hard locked 3 times today
<jdub> 23:45 < jdub> BenC: now that i'm not running firefox, it hasn't happened
<jdub> 23:45 < jdub> but
<jdub> 23:45 < jdub> i like the web
<jdub> 23:45 < jdub> it's not the hard disk thing either
<jdub> 23:45 < jdub> heard of anything like this on breezy?
<jdub> 
<jdub> for context
<BenC> guessing it's network related
<BenC> what are you using for network?
<jdub> ipw2200
<jdub> hmm
<jdub> that sounds fairly likely, given the usage patterns it was happening in
<jdub> though i have fetchmail and ssh running atm without problems
<jdub> so firefox was making new connections and stuff, and then it locked
<BenC> firefox seems to expose more network bugs than most programs
<BenC> this is with latest breezy kernel (9.23)?
<jdub> yep
<jdub> linux-image-2.6.12-9-686 2.6.12-9.23
<infinity> jdub : Other hardware specifics?
<jdub> um
<jdub> dell x300
<infinity> I'm using ipw2200 on a centrino laptop here as well, and except for the occasional firmware timeout, driver goes nuts issues, nothing bad.
<jdub> only using ipw2200 wifi atm
<infinity> firefox has also been known to tickle odd X (or X driver) bugs.
<jdub> running all latest breezy stuff
<jdub> infinity: it could be X
<BenC> that's true too
<jdub> intel i855 video
<BenC> infinity: what video is yours?
<infinity> Mine's radeon.
<jdub> it's only been happening really badly today
<jdub> which is od
<infinity> i815 and ipw2200 is a dead common combination though, so that leaves us at square one for a scapegoat, since I'd expect "I lock up 3 times a day" to be a pretty commonly reported bug, if it's common to that setup.
<jdub> because my usage patter while travelling has not changed much from last week to today
<infinity> jdub : Checked the usual suspects, like filesystem corruption, dying RAM, etc?
<jdub> did a fsck last night
<jdub> for stupid reasons
<jdub> going to do memcheck tonight
<infinity> Maybe the fsck broke something. ;)
<jdub> heh
<jdub> beagle + user_xattr made a big mess
<infinity> Heat could also be a factor.  If you're computing on your lap, not getting enough airflow, firefox is hard on a CPU...
<jdub> quite scary
<jdub> could be
<infinity> Despite the moniker "laptop", I've noticed that most laptops are very unhappy in laps.
<infinity> At least, for extended usage.
<BenC> jdub: when it happens it is dead-dead, or can you still ping it?
<jdub> hrm
<jdub> i will have to check
<jdub> not a very good debugging environment here ;)
<jdub> sorry, that would have been a sensible thing to do
<BenC> no problem
<infinity> dead-dead still doesn't tell us much.  kernel panics, X locking the hardware, or heat would all cause dead-dead.
<infinity> OTOH, if it's NOT dead-dead, you probably don't want ubuntu-kernel. :)
<BenC> not being dead-dead means the kernel is still able to give us information :)
<BenC> jdub: Check #17128, see if it's related to you
* jdub tries w3m :)
<jdub> oh
<jdub> that "screen stays blank" thing happened to me too
<BenC> yay, 2.6.14 tree is _almost compiling_
<BenC> week of shoving crap into without testing if it compiles can put a hurt on a tree :)
<mkrufky> BenC: what fails?
<BenC> it's little things
<mkrufky> ah, ok
<BenC> right now the at76c50x driver just doesn't seem to like 2.6.14
<mkrufky> Linus released -rc5 this morning, if u didnt see yet
<BenC> I'll just do a pull later
<mkrufky> k
<BenC> my tree is probably close to rc5 anyway
<johnm> BenC: you guys planning on adopting pcmciautils anytime soon?
<mkrufky> it fixes those nasty maximum file limit reached errors and the like
<BenC> johnm: dunno, probably need to ask whoever handles pcmcia in userspace
<johnm> BenC: will do :)
<infinity> I'd package pcmciautils, but I have no pcmcia cards to test it with currently.
<infinity> Someone should probably put it on my TODO anyway, as I understand it's the Right Way to make pcmcia and udev happy with each other.
<johnm> yeah it totally is
<johnm> and recent versions have added udev support, so doesn't rely on hotplug
<infinity> Well, if we have the time, I think we'd like to move to a completely udev-based, hotplug-free system (assuming that actually WORKS), so this may well be a part of that.
<BenC> fabbione: ping
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-10-26
<jbailey> BenC: He's pretty certainly asleep right now.
<jbailey> He usually starts his workday in 6 hours.
<BenC> tx
<zul> BenC: ping
<zul> i know you are online at least 40 minutes ago ;)
<zul> so you cant hide forever
<BenC> here
<zul> hi...so i did a clone and did a checkout but im getting all these errors about sha1 and the like
<zul> i did git checkout ubuntu-2.6.14 in the directory that was created by the clone so im not sure
<zul> meh...stupid git im off to bed
<zul> ttyl
<fabbione> BenC: pong?
<fabbione> morning
<BenC> fabbione? 
<fabbione> BenC: ?
<BenC> fabbione: cluster 1.01.00 code is in git now
<BenC> fabbione: also, you need to "git checkout -f master" and "git pull" to get out of the branch and back to where I am working
<BenC> working on branches is a bit of a pita with git it seems
<BenC> it doesn't handle things for you so easily as working from the head
<fabbione> BenC: ah ok
<BenC> pull from rsync.kernel.org too
<BenC> seems rookery is broken
<fabbione> BenC: ok .. i guess i will need to read a full doc
<fabbione> roockery has been fixed a few hours ago 
<BenC> ah, well, I haven't pushed to it yet, so r.k.o is where all the current code is :)
<fabbione> BenC: if we need to kill the branch i guess i will have to redo everything
<fabbione> because i did create my archive on roockery and pulled from it
<fabbione> and i agree that working from branches is a pain
<BenC> do you have lots of local commits?
<BenC> you can pull from the branch to get them back
<fabbione> for the cluster stuff, did you take it from CVS or from the release?
<BenC> release
<fabbione> kill it
<fabbione> we need to pull from CVS
<fabbione> no i have no local commits at all
<BenC> wouldn't it be easier to just update it from CVS?
<fabbione> no, because the release is for redhat with redhat bits only in
<BenC> ok
* fabbione tries to pull
<fabbione> BenC: does the actual kernel builds?
<fabbione> or are you just pulling pieces together?
<BenC> it all builds now
<fabbione> ok
<BenC> still getting some small patches from breezy into it
<fabbione> ok
<BenC> major drivers and patches are applied though
<fabbione> yup.. just leave alone the cluster and ocfs2 stuff
<fabbione> i will take of them as soon as we stabilize the push/pull thingy
<BenC> some of hte questionable "good enough for breezy to release, but not good enoug to submit" patches, I am reviewing
<fabbione> because they must be synced with userland
<BenC> ok
<fabbione> it's pulling 289 objects
<BenC> yeah, there's a lot
<fabbione> yeps
<fabbione> stay tuned that we can test a full push/pull
<BenC> ok
<fabbione> i don't see any ubuntu commits if i do the checkout -f master
* fabbione is extremely confused now
<Lathiat> hrm, what are the problems ubuntu has with gcc4 for the kernel?
<Lathiat> suse appear to use gcc4 and i hear of others doing it
<BenC> fabbione: git pull rsync://rsync.kernel.org/...
<fabbione> i assume i need to skip the branch name at the end
<BenC> correct
<fabbione> ok
<BenC> hoping to get the ubuntu-git-guide on wiki today
<fabbione> Lathiat: not all the drivers we have comppiles with gcc-4.0. gcc4 miscompile the kernel. patches are welcome. kthxbye :)
<fabbione> BenC: yes.. that'd be really nive
<fabbione> nice
<dereks__> anyone successfully get amd64-smp up?
<fabbione> dereks__: yes.
<fabbione> BenC: pulling now
<BenC> fabbione: I need to go smoke a cig and drink some coffee
<dereks__> fabbione: alright, must be my machine. i will keep working on it
<BenC> be back in 10 minutes
<fabbione> BenC: i need a cig too :) didn't know you smoke ;)
<fabbione> brb
<BenC> fabbione: we should share room at UBZ then :)
<fabbione> BenC: i am with kiko already :/
<fabbione> because i will be there all 2 and 1/2 weeks :(
<fabbione> so they arranged room mates by arrival/departure
<fabbione> BenC: next conf we will
<Lathiat> fabbione: so is it more an external driver thing or? (i mean, i heard it miscompild the kernel, i was just curious why other people seem to be happily using it)
<fabbione> Lathiat: it's both
<fabbione> meeeeehe it's pulling down an entire .pack
<fabbione> this is so messy
<BenC> yeah, I did a pack of my changes
<fabbione> yes, but it's pulling the one from linux
<fabbione> linus
<BenC> well, that's probably a good thing
<fabbione> BenC: the point is that i find it all very confusing
<fabbione> i sort of lost track of what is pulling and why
<fabbione> i did the local clone on roockery
<fabbione> created fabbione-2.6.16.git
<fabbione> cloned locally
<fabbione> now i am trying to get the local one to be in sync
<fabbione> and it's pulling world from everywhere
<fabbione> there was no .pack from kernel.org when pulling from your archive
<fabbione> BenC: should we get roockery in sync and see step by step what needs to be done?
<fabbione> and write it directly on the wiki?
<jbailey> Is rookery unfucked now?
<fabbione> jbailey: yes.. Znarl did fix it a few hours back
<jbailey> Cool.
<BenC> fabbione: the repo on rookery you have is just so I can pull from
<BenC> fabbione: technically, you should pull from rsync.k.o, and push to rookery for me
<fabbione> BenC: ah ok
<fabbione> but in theory i can just pull from your repo on roockery.. it should make no difference from kernel.org, right?
<BenC> my repo on rookery is just to make it easier (and smaller) for you and others to create a repo I can pull from
<fabbione> BenC: ahhhhh ok
* fabbione starts to get a better picture now
<BenC> correct, except that the repo on r.k.o is sharing objects with Linus' tree, much the same way that your rookery repo is sharing objects with my repo on rookery
<BenC> the .pack thing is probably caused by the fact that my rookery repo has the .pack unpacked
<fabbione> gotcha
<fabbione> i guess this is going to take the usual 213 hours of rsync
<BenC> the second (larger) .pack is about 70Megs
<fabbione> it's already stalling
<fabbione> this network is the sucks
<fabbione> 7.6M now
<fabbione> it will take hours
<fabbione> bah fuck.. rsync is dead
<Mithrandir> good thing you're using rsync so you can restart, then. :-P
<fabbione> Mithrandir: not with git...
<Mithrandir> ew, ok
<fabbione> anywa.. bbl
<fabbione> swithing network
<fabbione> at least i can work
<fabbione> BenC: still around?
<BenC> yeah
<fabbione> BenC: ok pulling now on a decent VLAN
<fabbione> i am at the second pack already
<fabbione> should be done in a few minutes
<BenC> ok
<fabbione> BenC: ok.. i am all set with a clean checkout now
<fabbione> let's try again the all commit/push dance :)
<fabbione> ok commit done..
<fabbione> let's see if i can push to roockery
<fabbione> BenC: ok.. it seems to work
<fabbione> you should be able to pull from http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/archives/fabbione-2.6.14.git or the ssh equivalent
<fabbione> it's the same fix i did last time
<fabbione> so nothing fancy
<fabbione> just a test commit
<fabbione> BenC: i just noticed that to fix the cloop header you also commited a USB driver :P
<BenC> really?
<BenC> that can't be right
<BenC> that driver was already there
<fabbione> gitk says otherwise
<fabbione>  [UBUNTU:block/cloop]  Fix include of header to be cloop.h
<fabbione> in this commit
<BenC> yeah, I see it
<BenC> but it shouldn't be there
<BenC> oh, that was just a file rename
<BenC> accident
<fabbione> ehhe ok :)
<fabbione> anyway can you try to pull from me?
<BenC> yeah
<fabbione> just to see if it works as it should
<fabbione> and close the circle
<fabbione> like push to kernel.org
<fabbione> and i update from kernel.org
<fabbione> if all of the above works
<fabbione> we are setted :)
<BenC> commit f5608da0ec39df73f62ec752c356fd41ef159150
<BenC> Author: Fabio M. Di Nitto <fabbione@ubuntu.com>
<BenC> Date:   Fri Oct 21 17:27:34 2005 +0200
<BenC>     [UBUNTU/debian] : Test commit - Fix Ben email address
<BenC>     Signed-off-by: Fabio M. Di Nitto <fabbione@ubuntu.com>
<BenC> looks like we are good
<fabbione> did you push to kernel.org already?
<BenC> ...
<BenC> done to kernel.org
<BenC> [UBUNTU:scsi]  Restore generic SCSI proc_info function
<BenC> that was my last commit
<fabbione> hmm
<fabbione> the last one i see is the [UBUNTU:fs/gfs]  Kconfig cleanup
<fabbione> same as on kernel.org git web
<BenC> not sure of the delay between master.kernel.org and rsync.kernel.org
<mkrufky> its horrible
<mkrufky> they're working on it
<mkrufky> :-(
<fabbione> ah ok
<mkrufky> are you guys going to use gitweb also?  i find it EXTREMELY helpful
<fabbione> mkrufky: horrible to what degree?
<fabbione> mkrufky: gitk > gitweb
<BenC> how horrible is horrible?
<BenC> fabbione: s/rsync.kernel.org/master.kernel.org
<mkrufky> fabbione: well, linux released 2.6.14-rc4 at about 3am yesterday (my time) and i didnt see it on kernel.org until after 8pm
<fabbione> mkrufky: given that we push to kernel.org i don't really think we need to setup one...
<mkrufky> s/linux/linus
<fabbione> BenC: yeah
<mkrufky> fabbione: good point
<BenC> see if it lets you pull from there
<mkrufky> i want v4l/dvb to start using git... but there is MUCH resistance
<fabbione> BenC: i think rsync on master is open only for users
<BenC> possibly
<fabbione> yeah
<BenC> fabbione: rookery is almost in sync, so in a minute you can try a pull from there
<fabbione> BenC: sure...
<BenC> hmm, master.k.o and rsync.k.o show the same IP address
<fabbione> now it's pulling stuff
<BenC> no wait
<BenC> they aren't the same IP
<BenC> rookery is up-to-date
<fabbione> so is rsync kernel.org
<fabbione> commit 721ee6203e8989543dd60127c045bbf29c644fc8
<fabbione> Merge: 192081598952aa399e68608449a81aa44edddd06 f5608da0ec39df73f62ec752c356fd41ef159150
<fabbione> Author: Ben Collins <bcollins@ubuntu.com>
<fabbione> Date:   Fri Oct 21 11:41:00 2005 -0400
<fabbione>     Merge ssh://people.ubuntu.com/home/fabbione/public_html/archives/fabbione-2.6.14
<BenC> cool, that was only a few minutes
<fabbione> and later there is scsi_proc
<fabbione> yeps
<BenC> so our develpment circle is complete
<fabbione> BenC: yes
<fabbione> we need to decide a couple of things
<fabbione> but i guess we can discuss them at UBZ
<fabbione> like we want to play tag team
<fabbione> or how do we release if one of us (specially you) isn't around
<BenC> btw, my commit templates are in debian/commit-templates
<fabbione> ah nice
<BenC> -s is a requirement to a commit
<BenC> yeah, I've been wondering about that myself
<fabbione> yes.. my main concern is more political than technical
<fabbione> in terms that we should push to kernel.org automatically
<fabbione> if possible at all
<fabbione> and you should be able to pull from me automatically
<fabbione> in terms to keep our trees always in sync
<fabbione> so that if i need to upload
<fabbione> and you are not around
<fabbione> i will upload the same tree that's on kernel.org or roockery
<fabbione> we don't want people to say: Hey they upload before pushing patches around
<fabbione> or stuff like that
<fabbione> it would kill our team image
* fabbione attempts a build
<BenC> it wont build from debian/rules
<fabbione> oh
<BenC> just copy or create a config
<fabbione> ah ok
<BenC> none of the configs are updated yet, since we still have some drivers to put in place
<fabbione> BenC: yes, fair enough
<fabbione> BenC: if you want on monday i can start cleaning up debian/rules
<BenC> yeah, that'd be nice
<fabbione> even if we don't update configs 100% we can still get the system to build
<fabbione> i usually did like that
<BenC> I'm doing configs today
<fabbione> using old configs to test build
<fabbione> i am pretty sure it will fail on the cluster stuff :/
<fabbione> the code is for kernel < 2.6.12
<fabbione> so just disable it in the config
<BenC> nah, the cluster stuff built without even a warning
<fabbione> it did?????
<fabbione> oh right
<fabbione> it's the ABI changes that will make it crash later :)
<BenC> yeah, dlm, cman, gfs and all gfs_locking modules
<fabbione> ABI/API
<fabbione> we also need to think about hppa
<fabbione> because it's the only arch that requires a specific patch to build
<fabbione> they just created a git repo
<BenC> I think hppa might be the only thing that keeps dpatch around
<fabbione> and pushing to linus
<fabbione> for one patch we can apply/deapply manual
<fabbione> i wouldn't even bother to keep dpatch around for that
<BenC> true
<BenC> how did you create the flavor configs? Did you start with one config, and change things for say 686, 686-smp, k7, k7-smp, etc?
<fabbione> BenC: anyway another little hint is to update the configs directly when building the first pkg set
<BenC> and id so, is it documented what the exact config options should be for 686, etc?
<fabbione> BenC: i didn't start them.. Xu did
<fabbione> i only updated them in time
<fabbione> i think it would be better to scratch them
<fabbione> and redo all of them from scratch
<BenC> I did a diff and they seem to be a little out of sync
<fabbione> that's why
<fabbione> it was one of the thing to do for breezy
<fabbione> -ENOTIME
<BenC> I've been thinking about a new config system for us
<fabbione> BenC: did you look at the debian config system?
<BenC> keep all the common config options (per arch, and global) and tack on flavor specific options at build
<fabbione> they did implement something that seems to be nice based on our idea
<BenC> no
<fabbione> you just said exactly what they did implement
<fabbione> and that was coming from UDU bof ;)
<BenC> I'll check it out then
<fabbione> yeah
<fabbione> it's not worth to rewrite
<fabbione> and we need to push the arches in sync
<fabbione> something that we don't really do
<BenC> we're a little out of sync even in the same arch, between flavors, but yeah, between archs we are even worse
<fabbione> so if it's ok with you, i will start cleaning debian/* to be able to build, kill useless crap
<fabbione> and try to make it nicer
<BenC> sure
<fabbione> (that's from monday)
<fabbione> it's kind of we here already :)
<fabbione> i will leave you the config management stuff
<fabbione> also remember that some of the extra features we added like cluster
<fabbione> can be temporary disabled while we stabilize the build system
<fabbione> it's a development kernel.. so we can readd things later
<fabbione> BenC: dude.. have a nice weekend
<fabbione> cya on monday 
<jbailey> BenC: Still around?
<mkrufky-away> jbailey: sorry to see-saw on the dvb-headers issue -- it is NOT fixed ... we're gonna need those available, if possible
<mkrufky-away> (if you want ubuntu users to be able to compile new dvb modules from cvs)
<jbailey> mkrufky-away: It's too late for breezy now.
<mkrufky-away> ya thats ok... .im saying for dapper
<jbailey> mkrufky-away: 'k.  Won't it be fixed by moving the headers over anyway>
<BenC> jbailey: yeah
<mkrufky-away> dvb maintainer has been hard to reach lately ... he knows about the issue, and he will move them to /include/media/dvb ... it's on his to-do list
<mkrufky-away> jbailey: why not?  (u say wont be fixed)
<jbailey> BenC: drow was asking me if we have a wiki page or something that covers how to do custom kernels.
<jbailey> BenC: Got anything I can give him?
<BenC> custom from user provided source, or our source?
<mkrufky-away> jbailey: this is the best howto around :
<mkrufky-away> http://www.us.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch08s05.html.en#id2527454
<jbailey> I think he wants our source.  Apparently there's a trackpad driver tht he needs for a thinkpad.
<jbailey> mkrufky-away: I don't know that our kernels look much like Debian's anymore.
<mkrufky-away> doesnt matter
<mkrufky-away> compilation still will work
<BenC> jbailey: wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryKernel
<BenC> there's a few links in there
<jbailey> BenC: Luvly, thanks.
* mkrufky-away is looking there too (you learn something new everyday)
<zul> BenC: i upgraded my version of git and it works now for some reason :)
<BenC> zul: must be that it needed to understand alternatives
<zul> true
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-10-27
* lamont would like to understand what is needed to have network cards automatically load and configure...
<lamont> since hppa seems to have a challenge or 3 in that area...
<mkrufky> i just found the ubuntu tree on kernel.org web interface 8-)
<mkrufky> BenC: here's a patch for you ;-)
<mkrufky> http://pastebin.com/401548
<BenC> lamont-away: they need a MODULE_DEVICE_TABLE
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:BenC] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | New git tree for dapper: git clonersync://rsync.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-2.6.git | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:BenC] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | New git tree for dapper: git clone rsync://rsync.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-2.6.git | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide
<BenC> mkrufky: nice patch :)
<lamont-away> BenC: tulip has a MODULE_DEVICE_TABLE... now I just need to figure out what glue is missing... :-(
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:fabbione] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | New git tree for dapper: git clone rsync://rsync.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-2.6.git ubuntu-2.6 | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide
<fabbione> (you still need the target dir)
<fabbione> lamont-away: i use tulip i think... 
<fabbione> hm no
<fabbione> lamont-away: there are 3 bits required for hotplugging iirc
<fabbione> the MODULE_DEVICE_TABLE
<fabbione> is one of them..
<fabbione> yeah
<fabbione> you also need something like:
<fabbione> static struct pci_driver vortex_driver = {
<fabbione>         .name           = "3c59x",
<fabbione>         .probe          = vortex_init_one,
<fabbione>         .remove         = __devexit_p(vortex_remove_one),
<fabbione>         .id_table       = vortex_pci_tbl,
<fabbione> #ifdef CONFIG_PM
<fabbione>         .suspend        = vortex_suspend,
<fabbione>         .resume         = vortex_resume,
<fabbione> #endif
<fabbione> };
<fabbione> but they are all there
<fabbione> for the tulip driver
<lamont-away> right. hence it's further up, where arch-specific stuff can get in the way
<fabbione> lamont-away: is it only network drivers that don't autoload?
<fabbione> or only specifically the tulip?
<lamont-away> fabbione: dunno - haven 't really tested things that much yet..
<fabbione> oh ok
<fabbione> lamont-away: btw.. do i get it right that the hppa guys did (finally) export the hppa tree in git for main inclusion?
<fabbione> because with the new git approach we will need to keep the hppa patch still separate :/
<fabbione> and it sorts of sucks :P
<lamont-away> fabbione: dunno
<lamont-away> I do know that I need to sleep, though. :-(
<fabbione> eheh good night lamont :)
<slomo> hi... can we get the bcm43xx (airport extreme, etc) driver for dapper? you can get it at http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/ but i don't know how usable it is currently... i'll get a airport extreme from a friend next week to test it
<fabbione> slomo: file an enanchment bug on bugzilla please
<slomo> ok
<slomo> filed against linux-meta?
<fabbione> no
<fabbione> linux
<slomo> ok... #18279
<mjg59> slomo: It's not currently usable 
<mjg59> It gives you access to the registers on the card, it doesn't control the radio yet
<slomo> mjg59: ok, good to know :)
<Lathiat> slomo: it doesnt actually work yet
<Lathiat> at lesat
<Lathiat> it didnt a couple days ago
<Lathiat> yes
<Lathiat> note the big fat notice on the homepage :)
<Lathiat> i think their close tho, so might happen dapper timeframe
<botein> hi
<botein> Will there be a openafs-module in restricted-modules?
<infinity> Erm, why would it be in restricted-modules?... OpenAFS is free.
<infinity> See openafs-modules-source in universe.
<botein> mmh. ok. Will it be in the regular modules?
<dilinger> i'd like to get it in the kernel proper
* dilinger will be bringing that up during ubz
<infinity> I assume from the existence of a working "modules-source" package, that it's completely isolated, out-of-tree stuff, so adding it to the kernel build wouldn't disrupt anything else?
<infinity> If so, I don't know if I see the point in "bringing it up", just push a patch to BenC.
<infinity> Push said patch NOW, while he's preparing the first 2.6.14-pre uploads, and we'll get testing before UBZ starts, if all goes well.
<dilinger> well... 
<dilinger> 1.4.0rc7 is supposed to be the last release before 1.4.0 proper
<dilinger> dunno if it's worth getting testing of the RC before UBZ
<infinity> Right, so that seem a good fit to team up with 2.6.14-rc :)
<dilinger> it's certainly worth starting to work on separating stuff out now, though
<dilinger> the module source package includes a lot of crap, i think only like 10% of it is relevant to the actual kernel module
<infinity> Woo.
<Lathiat> dilinger: 'kernel proper' ?
<Lathiat> openafs is !gpl compatible (at least so i read)
<dilinger> Lathiat: i mean the kernel package proper :P
<Lathiat> ah
<dilinger> say, has anyone managed to get breezy booting off sx8 devices?
<dilinger> the installer doesn't recognize it as a disk, and neither grub nor lilo seem to know how to handle it
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-10-28
<infinity> dilinger : It's a dmraid device, which the installer can't (currently) handle.
<dilinger> infinity: eh?
<dilinger>  /dev/sx8/*
<infinity> dilinger : Erm, but those are individual drives, not arrays, no?
<infinity> (I assume you meant you wanted to boot from an array..)
<dilinger> i've given up on that
<dilinger> at this point, i'd settle for booting from an individual drive :)
<infinity> Oh. ;)
<infinity> So, pointing lilo explicitely at /dev/sx8/d0p1 (or whatever the naming scheme is...) doesn't do dick all?
<dilinger> it errs
<infinity> Neat
<dilinger> i'll be back tomorrow; need to go make a fool of myself
<dilinger> (yay alcohol)
<dilinger> later
<infinity> Enjoy the booze.
<fabbione> yo
<mkrufky> hello
<fabbione> hey mkrufky 
<mkrufky> hey fabbione
<mkrufky> so, now i have seen the ubuntu 0git tree
<fabbione> ehhe
<mkrufky> and i was wondering in what method i should give updates to u guys
<mkrufky> v4l/dvb
<mkrufky> should i make a patchset?
<mkrufky> or should i set up a git tree on my machine?
<fabbione> mkrufky: if you are familiar with git, you can tell us where you repo is
<mkrufky> ok that works... i dont have one yet, but i've wanted to make one
<fabbione> otherwise patchsets to kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com is fine
<fabbione> (just be sure to subscribe before you do that)
<mkrufky> ok cool.
<fabbione> i am almost done with the first shot of cleaning debian/*
<fabbione> at least we can get to have .deb
<mkrufky> now, if i used a slower machine to host my repo, does that cause problems for -git pulls ?
<fabbione> mkrufky: no, you will still have to tell us to pull from you
<mkrufky> surely... im just saying that i'm probably gonna use one of my older serevrs to host it
<fabbione> it's no problem
<fabbione> the pull uses either ssh/rsync/http
<fabbione> it's not that heavy
<fabbione> and given that neither ben or i have ssh access, i assume rsync/http will do
<mkrufky> ya i figured... i've been wanting to play around with git, now this is the reason to finally get started
<fabbione> dpkg-deb: building package `linux-headers-2.6.14-1' in `../linux-headers-2.6.14-1_2.6.14-1.1_amd64.deb'.
<fabbione> ok :)
<fabbione> another step forward ;)
<mkrufky> hehe true
<fabbione> linux-image-2.6.14-1-amd64-generic_2.6.14-1.1_amd64.deb
* fabbione whistles
<fabbione> first.. another 2 little patches to commit
<fabbione> otherwise nobody will ever get there
<mkrufky> also, i think you should rename it to dapper in the makefile
<mkrufky> instead of Affluent Albatroz
<fabbione> nah
<mkrufky> ummm ok
<fabbione> BenC: please pull from push ssh://people.ubuntu.com/home/fabbione/public_html/archives/fabbione-2.6.14
<fabbione> http:///people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/archives/fabbione-2.6.14.git for the others
<fabbione> can't remember with or without git
<fabbione> BenC: it's clean enough to create .debs now (modulo configs)
<fabbione> more cleanup will come
<fabbione> it's still such a royal crack
<BenC> hey
<BenC> ok
<BenC> can you rename it to ubuntu-2.6.git?
<BenC> but wait till I finish the pull
<BenC> ok, done
<BenC> pushing to k.o
<BenC> mkrufky: see topic in regards to your question
<mkrufky> benc: i think all my questions have been answered ;-)
<mkrufky> but i'm gonna read through the wiki anyway
<BenC> mkrufky: the wiki is a little more specific about where and what to do for a pull request or a patchset email
<mkrufky> ah, perfect
<BenC> aswell as doing patches themsevles
<zul> heyl
<zul> fabbione: you around?
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-10-29
<fabbione> BenC: ok, i did rename and added more stuff :) go ahead to pull anytime.. 
<Tode> Hi there
<Tode> at last I arrived in the good place
<Tode> (I hope)
<Tode> I'm working for a company which doing IWB (interzctive White Board)
<Tode> Of course, the stuff works on Window$, OS X... but not on Linux
<Tode> I'm product manager for France
<Tode> I'd like to develop a driver for Linux
<Tode> GPL of course
<Tode> I don't have yet the right to give specs
<Tode> but I'm working on it
<Tode> as the HQ thinks Linux is not a priority, I think they'll be glad not to have to develop this themselves...
<Tode> (I hope...)
<zul> heylo
<fabbione> hey zu
<fabbione> l
<zul> did you get my msg yesterday?
<fabbione> zul: yes, it's fine by me
<fabbione> the only issue i have is that i still don't know if my mobile phone will work there
<fabbione> so we need to find a way to meet up
<zul> well i could call your room
<fabbione> i think we should talk later with jbailey 
<fabbione> we will probably be around playng turists ;)
<zul> heh...i been to montreal a couple of times for the summer, my grandmother lived there for a while before she moved away
<fabbione> i have never been there
<fabbione> i still need to figure what to visit :)
<jbailey> fabbione: Montral is well known for its bagels, the fact that it allowed 18 years olds to drink, and the strip clubs in the middle of the office district. =)
<jbailey> fabbione: I need to spend some time on the wiki today posting StuffAboutMontral
<fabbione> jbailey: hahah
<Mithrandir> is it particular for places in .ca that 18 year olds are allowed to drink?
<jbailey> Mithrandir: Yes.  Only Qubec and Alberta allow it.
<jbailey> Everyone else requires one to be 19.
<mjg59> jbailey: What character set are you sending?
<Mithrandir> jbailey: utf8, I think
<jbailey> What's funny is that a kid in the youthgroup/sexed class that I used to teach is coming to visit us in Feb for her 18th birthday.  Her mom is sending her. =)
<jbailey> mjg59: Should be utf-8
<mjg59> Hmm. So why can't I see any of your accented characters.
<mjg59> Bloody screen.
<jbailey> mjg59: I'm in screen too, so if could be confused.
<mjg59> 
<Mithrandir> jbailey: it looks good to me, and I know utf8 works for me.
<mjg59> Ought to be accented e
<Mithrandir> mjg59: that's double-encoded.
<mjg59> Fuckit.
<Mithrandir> mjg59: does  come out right for you?
<jbailey> I think it's wrapped in latin-1 from the output.
<mjg59> No
<mjg59> Right. Now, where is this going wrong?
<jbailey> Mithrandir: I see tahat as ae o/ a^o
<Mithrandir> jbailey: that's correct.
<Mithrandir> jbailey: our three scandinavian letters.
<mjg59> Weird. If I tell screen to do 8859-1, then everything seems to work
<Mithrandir> mjg59: screen probably thinks the window is latin1, then.
<mjg59> Except that I'm limited to 8859 characters
<fabbione> BenC: please git pull ssh://people.ubuntu.com/home/fabbione/public_html/archives/ubuntu-2.6
<Mithrandir> 8859 characters should be enough for everyone!
<fabbione> BenC: RH Cluster updates and OCFS2
<mjg59> Ok, that works now
<mjg59> Looks like I forgot -U
<Mithrandir> mjg59: that shouldn't be needed if you have an UTF8 locale
<mjg59> Well, I needed to toggle utf8
<BenC> fabbione: doing it now
<fabbione> BenC: cool
<fabbione> dpkg-deb: building package `linux-image-2.6.14-1-amd64-generic' in `../linux-image-2.6.14-1-amd64-generic_2.6.14-1.1_amd64.deb'.
<fabbione> BenC: we can get there :)
<fabbione> now we need to configs :)
<BenC> fabbione: I'm getting the debian config stuff in today
<fabbione> we also need to decide how we want to release
<fabbione> because we can't create .udebs yet
<fabbione> or better we can
<fabbione> but we need to fix the debian version mistmatch
<fabbione> i am also getting a few tons of unresolved symbols on ndiswrapper for x86_64
<BenC> odd, I'll look into those
<mjg59> We should pull in a newer ndiswrapper anyway
<fabbione> and 2 for zd1211em8300
<fabbione> and 2 for zd1211 em8300
<mjg59> And newer zd1211
<BenC> I got the newest of everything
<mjg59> Ok
<BenC> what were the ones for zd1211 and em8300?
<BenC> guessing they were ieee80211 related
<fabbione> BenC: there was a file called external-modules in debian/
<fabbione> we lost that one in .14
<fabbione> it was really useful in combination of uscan-extmod
<mjg59> em8300 is a dvd decoder
<fabbione> to track all external modules
<BenC> fabbione: I am writing a script to pull the external-modules stuff from git log
<mjg59> So probably not ieee80211
<fabbione> BenC: ah ok...
<BenC> fabbione: that's why I wanted the external modules git log setup as it was
<BenC> less prone to user error, not updating the file and such
<fabbione> BenC: meh
<fabbione> i am not sure i did the commit right than
<fabbione> i used the external-module template to update RedHat Cluster
<fabbione> but from CVS tehre is no Mask or reference
<fabbione> and it' not even a pure CVS because there are patches from different branches in CVS
<BenC> well, then there's no way for it to be in external-modules file either, so no problem
<fabbione> exactly
<fabbione> it was there just as reference
<BenC> Pulling from people.ubuntu.com
<BenC>   Pulling master from fabbione
<BenC> error: Could not read 72bed2a7edef353db682cd052776761967a3eadf
<BenC> fatal: bad tree object 72bed2a7edef353db682cd052776761967a3eadf
<BenC> that's odd
<fabbione> weird
<fabbione> let me try to push again
<fabbione> it says it's updated..
<BenC> I don't see that object in any of our git repo's
<fabbione> no i don't have it either
<fabbione> something missing from linus?
<BenC> checking
* fabbione starts preparing the laptop for UBZ
<BenC> I need to go buy my UBZ laptop today :)
<fabbione> ehehe
<fabbione> i ordered a powerbook
<fabbione> but didn't arrive in time
<fabbione> it will arrive while i am at UBZ :(
<fabbione> royal suckage
<dilinger> i'm considering buying an x41
<mjg59> X40 has better battery life than the X41, it seems
<dilinger> oh/
<dilinger> ?
<fabbione> dilinger: i don't want to see anything i386 related anymore
<dilinger> fabbione: they're so light, ~3lbs
<fabbione> dilinger: i am strong enough to lift weight :)
<BenC> I think I'll be gettng a powerbook aswell
<BenC> at the very least, an amd64
<fabbione> BenC: be careful if you buy a powerbook
<dilinger> fabbione: my commute to work involves a 30 min walk each way.  the lighter my laptop, the better :)
<fabbione> because the new serie just come out
<fabbione> dilinger: my commute is about 20 secs walk :)
<fabbione> HOLY COW
<fabbione> it has been shipped
<fabbione> it might arrive tomorrow!
<fabbione> no
<fabbione> for sure it will arrive the 26th
<jbailey> dilinger: I sort of miss the 30 minute walk to work. =)  It means I have to remember to exercise. =)
<dilinger> jbailey: it's not a very nice walk.  past the hole that was the world trade center, through a wind tunnel... :/
<jbailey> dilinger: Sure, but I miss NYC. =)
<jbailey> dilinger: Have they started building there yet?
<BenC> fabbione: wow, your git tree is borked
<dilinger> yea
<BenC> fabbione: run "git-fsck-objects"
<fabbione> BenC: borked how?
<dilinger> it looks like they're just getting scaffolding up
<BenC> fabbione: no idea, but git-fsck-objects should show a whole lot (like 3-4 lines on my tree)
<fabbione> BenC:  i get 4 entries
<fabbione> dangling tag a1aeb6f9e4306b1a62629c56197eea65afd372b3
<fabbione> dangling commit ba9e358fd04190a59e605c2963a15e014139a707
<fabbione> dangling tag c08359b174c3b3a175979f81cc786c791f74c852
<fabbione> dangling tag f92737b18abac90af30ac26a050fda879c9b238b
<fabbione> that's it
<BenC> your one on rookery isn't so clean
<fabbione> BenC: i only push there
<BenC> several doze screen fulls before I just hit ^C
<fabbione> i can still nuke it and repush it
<BenC> and
<BenC> yeah, that sounds good
<fabbione> BenC: can you remember the git clone options for it?
<BenC> -n -s -l
<fabbione> pushing now again
<fabbione> BenC: done
<fabbione> you can try to pull
<BenC> working now
<fabbione> i don't understand why tho
<BenC> the downside of git...very untested
<BenC> ok, as soon as this pull is done, I'll push it back out to k.o
<fabbione> ok
<BenC> thanks
<fabbione> for what? :)
<BenC> for getting the last two major drivers in the tree and getting debian/rules cleaned up :)
<fabbione> there is still a lot that can be cleaned
<BenC> I'm sure I'll be getting neck deep in the build today
<fabbione> BenC: amd64 builds :)
<fabbione> tomorrow i will do an i386 build and test
<infinity> When you guys get half-ass sane and working builds going, I'd love a pointer to some pre-built i386 packages, so I can start wrangling the new version of linux-restricted-modules to build with the new kernel.
<infinity> I have a feeling some hackery on my part will be required, and I'd rather clear it up as soon as I can.
<fabbione> infinity: yup
<fabbione> anyway i am off for a little nap
<fabbione> head is exploding
<BenC> infinity: I'm hoping to have a really solid build before I got to UBZ this weekend
<BenC> later fab
<zul> BenC: B
<BenC> hey zul
<zul> er...did you get my msg last night
<BenC> guess not :)
<zul> i was thinking since im going to be in montreal on saturday why dont a few of us get together for dinner
<BenC> I wont be there until Sunday
<zul> ah never mind then :)
<BenC> will yu be around then?
<zul> yeah i will..ill be there until 2 and then i have to head back to ottawa
<zul> i have very expensive hockey tickets for that night ;0
<mkrufky> benc: am i correct in assuming that you will stop git merges from upstream once 2.6.14 mainline gets released?  (with the exception of 2.6.14.y merges) 
<mkrufky> ( i can already see some of my patches got merged into your tree 99 minutes ago ;-) 
<BenC> mkrufky: depends if we decide to move on to 2.6.15 or not
<BenC> I think if we do frequent releases, we can keep moving
<mkrufky> okay, that makes sense.... I kind of assumed that you would be working against 2.6.14 for released until 2.6.15 becomes stable
<mkrufky> s/released/releases
<mkrufky> there are a whole bunch of radical changes on the table for 2.6.15, so i think this one is going to have a long dev cycle
<fabbione> re
<mkrufky> anyhow, I figured I would wait for 2.6.14 official release before I send patches your way.  There isnt any time constraints that I should be worried about is there?
<fabbione> mkrufky: yes.. you need to take into account the release schedule
<mkrufky> is it posted anywhere?  
* mkrufky didnt see it in the ubuntu kernel wiki
<fabbione> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule?highlight=%28dapper%29
<mkrufky> perfect, thanx
<mkrufky> hmm... if you are going to continue to take post-2.6.14 merges, then it will not be necessary for me to send you any patches.......
<mkrufky> the whole reason why i was going to do this was so that ubuntu users wouldn't have to mess with cvs in order to get support for new v4l/dvb hardware .... It looks like it might not be necessary, because we will probably be sending our next patchset to linus before your code-freeze
<fabbione> mkrufky: we will see how it goes
<mkrufky> we will be sending within 2 weeks of 2.6.14 release
<mkrufky> yup
<dilinger> how serious are people about keeping upstream versions frozen instead of taking another snapshot of sid, as jdub's email mentioned?
<fabbione> dilinger: read the above url
<fabbione> jdub has been overruled by *
<mkrufky> anyhow, if somehow we miss the cutoff, there are only 2 post-2.6.14 patches that i am concerned about hitting the distros ... I guess we'll deal with it when the time comes
<BenC> mkrufky: is v4l/dbd using git yet?
<BenC> dvb
<mkrufky> I am going to set up my own git repository, but we will not have an official one for a while
<mkrufky> the problem is:
<mkrufky> v4l is like an umbrella subsystem
<mkrufky> dvb is its own subsystem
<mkrufky> but we depend on each other
<dilinger> fabbione: excellent
<dilinger> fabbione: that just seemed like a bad idea :)
<mkrufky> v4l is absorbing ivtv, in addition to some other subsystems
<mkrufky> and it is problematic for a single maintainer to handle
<mkrufky> this is the reason why we dont have a git repo yet
<mkrufky> I want to set one up, to see how it goes, all i need is a server to host it on
<mkrufky> if all works out, we can eventually migrate all development to -git
<BenC> mkrufky: email ftp-admin@kernel.org and ask for an account there
<mkrufky> is it really that simple?
<mkrufky> i will do it :-D
<BenC> email them a username, a gpg key, an ssh pub key, and your reason fort an account
<mkrufky> s/gpg/pgp , right? 
<BenC> doesn't really matter
<BenC> no one uses pgp though :)
<mkrufky> hmmm... then i dont know what gpg is
<BenC> GnuPG
<mkrufky> lol i should have known
<BenC> the free pgp :)
<mkrufky> heh
<mkrufky> okay, well i'll send them an email later on..... I think that having a "media" tree that would centralize all the dvb/v4l/usbvision stuff would make it a lot easier for us to spot regressions, etc...   I'll let u know when thats ready
<BenC> then I can easily pull from it
<mkrufky> ya i think it will make things MUCH easier for everyone
* mkrufky just doesnt wanna step on anyone's toes
<mkrufky> :-)
<fabbione> BenC: 2 questions.. how are we going to stop autopulling from linus tree? and how can you do cherry picking in git?
<BenC> you shouldn't be auto-pulling from linus
<BenC> git pull may read objects from linus, but it doesn't pull them in
<BenC> I'll have to read up on cherry-picking, but I know it's possible
<BenC>   Dynamically convert lock's to nop's on UP machines (SMP2UP) [N/y/?]  (NEW)
<BenC> this will be an interesting test
* dilinger grins
<dilinger> is that patch in your repo?
<dilinger> or online somewhere/
<dilinger> ?
<BenC> search google for "Speedup SMP kernel on UP box"
<BenC> very old patch that I want to test for dapper
<fabbione> ah
<fabbione> nice
<BenC> probably commit it, but not have it enabled for first release
<fabbione> (the patch)
<fabbione> BenC: i suggest you enable as much crack as possible in the beginning instead
<fabbione> because it's the best moment to crash test the kernel
<BenC> true
<fabbione> we will have a couple of months to play hard. probably less
<fabbione> after that we need to stabilize
<fabbione> so it's much better to use this time in the best way as possible
<fabbione> also because the first uploads will not expose .14 as default kernel
<fabbione> we can decide when to force it as such
<fabbione> so it will in Universe -> not supported.. for a little while.. and that's DOH! a case ;)
<dilinger> BenC: so Paul Gortmaker's patch w/ Dan Jacobowitz's modification?
<BenC> yes
<BenC> I should add a command line option to allow for forcing the option on/off for testing
<fabbione> BenC: nah.. let's just push it
<fabbione> we can make these kind of adjustment later on
<fabbione> and probably add a TODO list in debian/
<BenC> fabbione: no, I want it on by default, but I want to make it easy for someone to do "smp2up=off" to see if the problem they are having is related to this feature
<BenC> no sense in making it hard to debug
<fabbione> right
<BenC> fabbione: split config stuff from debian package is working now
<BenC> i386 configs done
<fabbione> cool
<BenC> I'll have all the arch's compilable by tonight
<BenC> except for hppa of course :)
<fabbione> yeah
<BenC> smoke break
<fabbione> we need to talk with lamont about it
<fabbione> ehehe
<fabbione> enjoy
<fabbione> film break
<fabbione> before conference call
<fabbione> later
<fabbione> dilinger: did you add the OpenAFS bits to the wiki?
<fabbione> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBelowZero/BOFs <- ?
<dilinger> yes
<fabbione> dilinger: you want to link it to launchpad and write a spec from the spec template
<dilinger> i can, but not right now
<fabbione> it's enough you do it before the 27th afaik
<fabbione> otherwise it will not be scheduled
<dilinger> ok
<fabbione> the sooner the better
<dilinger> hm
<dilinger> perhaps i should make it a goal to sign my keys from UDU before going to UBZ :)
<fabbione> dilinger: good point :)
<dilinger> any ideas when we'll find out about the schedule?
<dilinger> i doubt i can take the whole week off, and i'd like to be there for openafs, kernel related, and patch feeding bofs
<fabbione> dilinger: probably in few days
<fabbione> i expect a draft the 27/28
<dilinger> that would be nice
<zul> later
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-10-30
<dilinger> did fabbione ever package git/
<dilinger> ?
<fabbione> morning
<fabbione> dilinger: no i didn't
<fabbione> there is a debian dir inside already, but did never check if it works
<fabbione> apparently upstream is a debian fun
<fabbione> fan
<dilinger> the voices in my head are telling me i should hijack it in debian
<dilinger> (and by the voices in my head, i mean #d-d)
<fabbione> actually iirc there is a already a package that ships a /usr/bin/git
<fabbione> that's annoying
<dilinger> there is
<dilinger> and it's dead upstream and should be removed :)
<dilinger> the cogito maintainer claims he's working w/ them to get it renamed, but.. who cares about it?
<Yagisan> dilinger: somewhere, someone will say - aghh you broke my gnu interactive tools
<fabbione> just conflict with it :)
<dilinger> yea, that's what people have been telling the cogito maintainer to do
<dilinger> i dunno why he's not
<Yagisan> that said, I would much rather see cogito and git packaged hint hint (I mean, is gnu interactive tools even listed in popcon ??)
<fabbione> dilinger: i might get them for today
<fabbione> first i need to get dapper on my machine :)
<mdz> I don't know that I want to upgrade to dapper the day it opened immediately before leaving the country ;-)
<fabbione> BenC: i am getting access to the OCFS2 git repo
<fabbione> mdz: eheh it's only on my workstation here at home
<fabbione> lappy is still breezy
<mdz> I keep my mail on my workstation
<fabbione> BenC: so i might revert the commited patch and pull from them
<fabbione> well i use imap
<fabbione> so i don't really care
<fabbione> the server is only breezy
<fabbione> and it won't update for a while
<svenl> hi all.
<svenl> well, about the hotplug patch, it just got included in the -mm tree, so you can grab it from there : 
<svenl>      mv643xx_eth_pcidev-implements-hotplug-for-the-marvell-gige-functionality-by-probing-the-northbridge-pci-id.patch
<svenl> and the printk was :
<svenl> =
<svenl> err.
<svenl>      mv643xx_eth_showsram-added-information.patch
<zul> fabbione: ping
<fabbione> zul: pong
<zul> wanted to know when you leave but i saw on -devel
<fabbione> jbailey: ping???
<fabbione> let's try to organize this thing somehow
<jbailey> fabbione: thing?
<jbailey> Sorry was in the other window trying to figure out if I should offer a support contract to someone who wants their wireless fixed.
<jbailey> I need to learn something about ndiswrapper, I guess.
<jbailey> *sigh*
<jbailey> Should I update lkh to 2.6.14-rc5? or wait until release?
<fabbione> jbailey: can you and zul try to find a way to communicate if my mobile phone doesn't work there?
<fabbione> jbailey: i will find a way to contact you
<jbailey> zul: Contact me when, at the conference?
<fabbione> i assume we will have network from the day after
<fabbione> = 27
<fabbione> = 27th
<fabbione> but i want to spend my time out :)
<jbailey> My phonoe number here is 514 908-7221
<jbailey> (+1  for international calls)
<jbailey> I might go get a cellphone this week.
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> jbailey: is it on the wiki?
<jbailey> Should be
<fabbione> ok
* jbailey wishes again for a Canonical ldap server with a full addressbook.
<jbailey> But ah well.
<jbailey> Hmm
* jbailey sends the request to elmo's rt. =)
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> i registered it
<fabbione> i will try to call you tomorrow when i am there
<fabbione> now i am really really really off to pack my bag
<jbailey> you arrive tomorrow?
<jbailey> fabbione: Are you coming to visit? =)
<fabbione> jbailey: possibly
<fabbione> let's talk about it later
<mkrufky> hey, i have a request
<mkrufky> how come the ubuntu kernel package doesnt do this:
<mkrufky>  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build should be a sym-link to /usr/src/{KERNEL SOURCE}
<mjg59> They are
<mkrufky> hmmmm......
<mjg59> Install the appropriate kernel headers package
<mkrufky> doesnt happen on my 2.6.10 installation
<mkrufky> ok that makes sense.... i went straight for the full source
<mkrufky> ah, but using kernel headers without the full source leads to the missing dvb headers problem
<mjg59> /lib/modules/2.6.10-3-686/build is in linux-headers-2.6.10-3-686, for instance
<mjg59> Right. That's a separate bug.
<mkrufky> not a bug
<mjg59> The linux-headers package should have everything you need in order to build an external module
<mkrufky> except for dvb headers
<mjg59> Or the module should be more self-contained
<mjg59> Which bit of this isn't a bug?
<mkrufky> well, you can look at it in a variety of ways
<mkrufky> dvb headers SHOULD be moved into include/media/dvb
<mkrufky> it is on the table, but dvb maintainer has his reasons for waiting on it
<mjg59> Yeah. That sounds like the bug.
<mkrufky> blah
<mkrufky> you are correct
<mkrufky> :-(
<mkrufky> i'll have to get on Johannes' case about it
<dilinger> fabbione: http://bugs.debian.org/322495
<zul> sorry was in meetings
<zul> fabbione: i gave you my cell phone number\
<fabbione> zul: ok
<fabbione> i hope mine will work
<fabbione> please give to jbailey too
<jbailey> BenC: There?
<BenC> yeah
<BenC> sweet, my new laptop has a bcm wireless I can use to test the new driver
<jbailey> BenC: Do you hink it's okay to update lkh now, or should I wait until the new kernel is uploaded?
<mkrufky> BenC: my request for kernel.org account to ftp-admin@kernel.org bounced back ... u sure that's the correct address?
<mkrufky> bcm wireless required ndiswrapper..... are you packaging that with ubuntu kernel??  
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-10-23
<TheMuso> c
<fabbione> BenC: are you still around?
<Administrator> is the kernel_panic acpi issue already fixed in 2.6.17 ( acpi_hw_low_level_read ) bug 61848?
<JanC> is bug #63134 being worked on by somebody?
<JanC> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/63134
<JanC> people with via epia based multimedia systems are complaining  :)
<tfheen> no, it unfortunately won't be fixed.
<tfheen> (for edgy)
<JanC> someone mentions a (possible?) fix in comment #5
<tfheen> that just means "something in Debian's kernel is different"
<JanC> comment #5 is about a fedora kernel  :)
<JanC> something about commenting out "quirk_via_abnormal_poweroff"
<tfheen> oh, true.
<tfheen> no idea what that is, and it's just too close to release to put in a new kernel anyway.
<mjg59> It's a patch that we also carry
<mjg59> No idea why it causes that problem, though
<matt132123> hi there everyone
<matt132123> i'd like your advice about how i go about submitting a bluetooth patch. is it something i could suggest here, or would it have to go directly to the bluez team?
<zul> well its probably not going to go into edgy now but if its a kernel side then open a bug in launchpad and we will have a look if its userland talk to the bluez team 
<matt132123> yeah, it's def kernel side, in drivers/bluetooth/hci_usb.c
<zul> send me the patch and ill have a look
<matt132123> is it just a case of doing a diff, or do i have to do something else? (I've never made a real patch before)
<zul> basically its a diff
<zul> do you have a reference for your patch?
<matt132123> i don't know what one is, so i guess not. this is just something i always had to do when i compiled a new kernel on gentoo to get my hardware recognised. i never actually reported it as a bug or anything as i thought it would go away with time (it was a new model usb dongle), but it hasn't
<zul> you can send me your file and i can create a patch
<matt132123> this is a diff against the 2.17.10 kernel as included in edgy.
<zul> send it to zulcss@gmail.com
<matt132123> oh right, will do. i just tried to send it via irc, but i don't think it's working. (you have to excuse my ignorance, this is also the first time i've used irc)
<matt132123> it's a tiny diff, i'll paste it in here...
<matt132123> 97a98,100
<matt132123> >       /* Cellink BTA-3120 */
<matt132123> >       { USB_DEVICE(0x0c10, 0x0000) }
<matt132123> > 
<zul> no please email me it
<matt132123> ok, fair enough
<JanC> this sounds like a very trivial fix  :)
<matt132123> it is! hence even i can work out how to fix it!
<matt132123> ok ,emailed it
<zul> yeah got it thanks
<matt132123> might be trivial, but we all have to start somewhere right?!
<JanC> I think it's just telling a driver that it also works with other hardware than intended
<JanC> so it's easy to fix, but might be *very* useful for users of that hardware
<matt132123> yeah, it just  adds the device to the end of a list of a handful of other devices. but i'm not entirely sure why it should need to be added like this - as far as i know, the model  right next to it (the 3100) works out of the box. well, it's on the list of supported hardware anyway. as far as i know they both use the same chipset, which is hci compliant, and therefore should be picked up  by the driver. mystery.
<matt132123> so what's next with that patch? do i have to do something else to get it merged into the official kernel source?
<zul> nope..i create the patch for ubuntu and submit to BenC 
<matt132123> cool. does that mean it'll only ever go as far as ubuntu kernel then? or does it all get merged upstream eventually?
<zul> it might get merged upstream
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-10-24
<herb> #v4l
<zul> so we heard the heartbeat for the first time today
<fabbione> zul: congratulation
<zul> thanks it was pretty cool
<BenC> yeah, the first ultrasound makes it seem more real that there's actually a baby in there :)
<zul> actually it was just a regular appointment next ultrasound is on monday
<BenC> will they actually be able to tell you the sex?
<zul> thats what im hoping..
<BenC> I forget how long into the pregnancy has to be before that
<BenC> like 4 or 5 months or something
<zul> but accordign to old wives tale its going to be a boy
<BenC> is the baby carrying high? :)
<zul> nah the heartbeat was like over 140
<BenC> or are boys low
<zul> heh i have no clue..:)
<BenC> right, that one
<BenC> I think boys carry low :)
<zul> heh im hoping for a girl so i dont have to do boy scouts but either way im good
<Keybuk> tfheen: ping
<Keybuk> tfheen: ping
<Keybuk> tfheen: ping
<Keybuk> tfheen: ping
<Keybuk> tfheen: ping
<Keybuk> tfheen: ping
<tfheen> Keybuk: You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I'll respond when I am around.
<Keybuk> tfheen: ping
<tfheen> Keybuk: You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I'll respond when I am around.
<Keybuk> tfheen: ping
<tfheen> Keybuk: You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I'll respond when I am around.
<tfheen> Keybuk: You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I'll respond when I am around.
<tfheen> Keybuk: You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I'll respond when I am around.
<tfheen> Keybuk: You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I'll respond when I am around.
<tfheen> Keybuk: You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I'll respond when I am around.
<tfheen> Keybuk: You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I'll respond when I am around.
<Keybuk> ...just wondered :p
<tfheen> Keybuk: fyi, 17:04 Ignoring ALL from Keybuk
<Keybuk> BenC: quick, upload a kernel
<Keybuk> then I can go "tfheen: say no, or I'll approve BenC's upload" <g>
<BenC> lol
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-10-25
<pedro> hi ppl
<pedro> anyone knows if the bug with acpi_sbs module is corrected in any newer kernel build?
<pedro> that one of repppppeating keys
<pedro> or dropped keys
<pedro> i have 2.6.15.27
<pedro> anyone around?
<pedro> bye
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-10-26
<zul> damn it
<ajmitch> zul: ?
<zul> still didnt boot
<fabbione> BenC: ping?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-kernel.log
<BenC__> fabbione: pong
<fabbione> BenC: hey dude
<fabbione> BenC: bmc driver needs dma-mapping.h on sparc otherwise the latest git is FTBFS
<BenC> yeah, pushed a fix
<BenC> current git should build, I'm trying it, plus dave's central patch on the e3k now
<fabbione> my Niagara doesn't fart anymore on unalligned access with current git
<fabbione> tested today
<BenC> I hate waiting
<fabbione> waiting for what?
<fabbione> play with glibc-2.5 in the meantime :)
<BenC> spent yesterday extending my d-mark to the office, and wiring in the router...now I'm w..a..i..t..i..n..g
<fabbione> i tested them here .. they work fine
<zul> new conncection?
<BenC> it's the T1...verizon cleared the line, and I got all the equipment hooked up on my end
<zul> sweet
<BenC> I just had to get an ISP that's -3 hours from me
<zul> so i guess you wont be dropping as much
<BenC> let's hop
<BenC> e
<jbailey> BenC: Around?
<BenC> jbailey: yep
<jbailey> BenC: fabbione mentioned that linux-libc-dev is broken in some sort of interesting way in 2.6.19-rc#
<jbailey> Do you need an extra set of eyes on it?
<BenC> I haven't had a chance to even look at it, but I will today
<BenC> actually I can start right now
<jbailey> Ah, cool.
<BenC> jbailey: I'm inclined to think it's fixed with latest git, I am building mesa right now without problems
<BenC> jbailey: Do you want me to upload i386/amd64/ppc/sparc/ia64/hppa linux-libc-dev packages somewhere today for you to use?
<jbailey> BenC: That'd be lovely for a test run.  As long as it bootstraps fine, you also might want to just upload to the feisty repo right away.
<jbailey> Since it would be good to make sure the toolchain can build with it.
<BenC> jbailey: I have a bit of work still to do for the feisty kernel
<BenC> I can upload, but I don't really want people using it
<BenC> so I guess I can upload it without linux-meta
<jbailey> Right.  I wouldn't change the meta packages to point to the newly uploaded kernel, but it would be good to have the headers.
<jbailey> Anyone who's already pointed their sources.list to feisty is *asking* for this grade of headache.  Let'em have it ;)
<BenC> jbailey: I think I can make an initial upload today
<BenC> jbailey: You guys bootstrapping hppa this time around?
<kylem> heh
<jbailey> BenC: Yeah, should be.
<jbailey> BenC: I checked on the parisc cabal channel, everything needed should be upstream for now to get us going.
<jbailey> We have to twiddle binutils a bit for hppa, and then we'll have everything for toolchain at least.
<kylem> there is no cabal.
<zul> uh huh
<fabbione> BenC: it's enough to install the headers and rebuild the kernel. stuff in scripts will fail or build the redhat-cluster-suite (known to break on i386)
* jbailey read that as  "Stuff in scripts will (fail | build the redhat-cluster-suite)"
<BenC> fabbione: it's building fine for me, latest git
<fabbione> BenC: ok. i will test tomorrow too just to make uber sure.
<fabbione> jbailey: eheh
<fabbione> BenC: otherwise i have a very simple test case
<fabbione> #include <error.h>
<fabbione> #include <sys/socket.h>
<fabbione> int main() {
<BenC> shoot me the test case and I'll let you know
<fabbione>  return -EINVAL;
<fabbione> return -ESOL_SOCKET;
<fabbione> }
<fabbione> that's it
<fabbione> in my tests either EINVAL or SOL_SOCKET were undefined. no matter what include order
<fabbione> the first one was always winning and the latter not included
<BenC> (long paste)
<BenC> #include <errno.h>
<BenC> #include <sys/socket.h>
<BenC> int main() {
<BenC>  int i = EINVAL;
<BenC>  int t = SOL_SOCKET;
<BenC>  return t + i;
<BenC> }
<BenC> bcollins@gullible:~$ make test
<BenC> cc     test.c   -o test
<BenC> bcollins@gullible:~$ ./test 
<BenC> bcollins@gullible:~$ echo $?
<BenC> 23
<BenC> seems to be working now
<fabbione> ok that's fine
<fabbione> it does build
<fabbione> that's enough
<fabbione> it was not even building before
<fabbione> BenC: if you can put the linux-libc-dev somewhere on people, i can redo some build tests.. like rebuild glibc with new headers and stuff like that
<BenC> fabbione: On chinstrap now
<fabbione> BenC: ok thanks. i am not going to play today.. it's 9pm :) but i will test tomorrow
<fabbione> movie time
<fabbione> bbl
<zul> oooh there is a hockey game on tonight...sweet
<fabbione> hmm choccolate biscuits :)
<jbailey> BenC: I don't suppose you have the ppc linux-libc-dev handy too? =)
<BenC> jbailey: uploading
<jbailey> BenC: Thanks.
<jbailey> BenC, fabbione: confirmed on ppc32 & ppc64 as well with your linux-libc-dev, no problem.
<BenC> excellent
<jbailey> Bugger
<jbailey> #define IFLA_RTA(r)  ((struct rtattr*)(((char*)(r)) + NLMSG_ALIGN(sizeof(struct
<jbailey> ifinfomsg))))
<jbailey> Got removed from the headers, but glibc expects it.
<jbailey> BenC: http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-netdev&m=115960131615553&w=2 is a patch to re-add them.  These are needed in the headers to build glibc.
<jbailey> I'm just trying to track if they're upstream yet, or if not why not.
<BenC> jbailey: Ok, let me know what you find
<jbailey> Oh, meh.  I misread the patch.
<jbailey> Looks like they're patching iproute2 there, rather than the kernel headers.  Suck.
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-10-27
<cortex> hi
<cortex> is it possible to move from i386 to amd64 ??
<infinity> BenC: A) Be around, B) Be in #ubuntu-toolchain, please. :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:BenC] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | Kernel Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryKernel | 2.6.19-1.1 uploaded. Don't use it, it's for bootstrapping only
<zul> hey
<zul> *sigh* reiserfs is evil
<tfheen> zul: I could have told you that for free years ago
<zul> heh.
<sistpoty> Hi folks
<sistpoty> does anyone know, why the _syscallX macros aren't in unistd.h any longer? (and how I can cleverly circumvent this?)
<jbailey> BenC: Hey - do you know if the -server kernel is on the edgy CD?
<jbailey> sistpoty: Use the glibc syscall() function.
<BenC> jbailey: probably only on the server CD's
<jbailey> Ah, whups, forgot that the Cd weren't integrated anymore.
<sistpoty> jbailey: but I cannot use own system calls with syscall()... because that would be exactly what I'd need
<sistpoty> jbailey: or can i?
<jbailey> What do you mean "own system calls"?
<sistpoty> jbailey: syscall by a kernel module... just a sec and I show you the code snippet in question
<sistpoty> jbailey: http://faumachine.informatik.uni-erlangen.de/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/FAUmachine/node-pc/setup.c?view=markup (search for faumachine_helper... that's from a addon kernel module of that project)
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-10-28
<jbailey> sistpoty: I don't know about in-kernel stuff, sorry. =)
<sistpoty> jbailey: ok, thanks anyway ;)
<jbailey> sistpoty: I'd be surprised if kernel modules were expected to use the public syscall interface.
<sistpoty> jbailey: no, faumachine isn't only a kernel module, it's s.th. like qemu (actually uses parts of the qemu cpu) and provides a kernel-module as well. 
<sistpoty> jbailey: but I know much less about kernel stuff... only that it doesn't compile on edgy *g*
* ajmitch has seen hack-arounds for this sort of thing
<ajmitch> sistpoty: I've got an example for doing it directly via ioctls 
<ajmitch> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28739/
<sistpoty> ajmitch: nice... thx!
<ajmitch> it's a nasty hack of course
<sistpoty> ajmitch: it is... but better than nothing :)
<sistpoty> gn8 everyone
<BenC>  Ping reply from BenC: 0.21 second(s)
* BenC says hello to sub-second ping times
<infinity> BenC: Woo, you got a real connection, finally?
<infinity> BenC: What's that costing you?
<BenC> infinity: there difference between this and the satellite is about $450/month
<infinity> Ouch.
<BenC> trust me, live with satellite for a year, and you'll pony up that extra few bucks too :)
<infinity> Time to start selling the neighbour's cows to make ends meet?
<BenC> I may attach wireless repeaters to the cows and sell off some b/w to neighbors :)
<fabbione> BenC: congratulation!
<BenC> hehe, thanks
<fabbione> infinity: i see that the kernel is there, but there have been other upload accepted in the archive?
<fabbione> infinity: base-files and debootstrap?
<fabbione> (and no email to feisty-changes)
<infinity> I have a feeling feisty-changes needs moderating to whitelist LP.
<fabbione> ah ok
<fabbione> why base-files and deboostrap have been approved?
<infinity> Because I felt like it. :)
<fabbione> aren't they supposed to come after toolchain bootstrapping?
<fabbione> yeah right.. :P
<infinity> base-files is arch:all, and it'd be nice for feisty systems to claim to be feisty.
<infinity> debootstrap builds a bit of C, but the benefit of having it outweighs the "hey, everything should use the new toolchain!!" goal, IMO.
<fabbione> hmmm ok
<infinity> (Well, okay, base-files isn't TECHNICALLY arch:all, but it doesn't build any C)
<infinity> Oh man, hppa is going to be a mess.
<fabbione> we are changing binutils to use that hash thingy that's supposed to speed up stuff
<fabbione> that's why i was kind of surprised :)
<infinity> debhelper/dpkg/libsepol/etc/etc.. I need to remember how I bootstrapped that in early edgy. :)
<fabbione> uh why?
<fabbione> i don't think it's going to be a big deal
<infinity> Define "big deal".
<fabbione> with the new bootstrapping sequence you get the toolchain almost out of the box
<infinity> I need to manually bootstrap the packaging toolchain, then rebuild it later.
<fabbione> that's fun :)
<infinity> (Note that the packaging toolchain kinda needs to be there before anything -- including the kernel -- can actually build)
<fabbione> well bootstrap it once.. with the big merge of death they will all get rebuilt
<fabbione> jb gave me gcc-4.1 packages for hppa..
<fabbione> do you want me to upload them somewhere for you?
<infinity> Yeah.  That was, more-or-less, the plan.
<fabbione> do you want it or not?
<fabbione> scp from here takes time.
<infinity> May as well.
<infinity> Though it's glibc that introduces the ABI change for hppa, so that's really what I want.
<fabbione> glibc requires new binutils
<fabbione> that we don't have yet
<infinity> Yeah.  I know.
<fabbione> i am upload gcc/make/module-init-tools
<infinity> hppa and I are just playing a bit right now, I'm not doing any real work there.
<infinity> I'll do the other 5.
<fabbione> don't use the binutils in that tar
<fabbione> they are known to be broken
<fabbione> yeah i know
<infinity> hppa will still not have a chroot for feisty until I'm positive of the best way to get from A to B.
<fabbione> yeps make sense
<infinity> (Cause a chroot for feisty means hppa will suddenly have several thousand builds queued)
<fabbione> yes i know that :)
<fabbione> you need to ask Malcc to prepare feisty pockets
<fabbione> -updates and -security are not there
* infinity does a queue-builder run and wonders if this is a bad idea...
<fabbione> bah i become addicted to "friends"
<infinity> Hahahaha.
<fabbione> chinstrap.ubuntu.com:hppa/.
<fabbione> my home of course
<fabbione> remember binutils there is borked
<infinity> BenC: Still alive?
<BenC> infinity: yeah
<infinity> You have new build failures. :)
<infinity> Welcome to feisty!
<infinity> (sparc and powerpc so far)
<infinity> I'm okay with "not caring until Monday" if you'd prefer... I think we could all use a weekend.
<infinity> But if you're feeling like a keener...
<fabbione> feh
<BenC> if it's failing to build, I blame the chroot :P
<BenC> it's been building fine for me for weeks
<infinity> Not much in the chroot to blame.
<fabbione> infinity: build logs?
<BenC> yeah, give me a log to look at
<infinity> http://librarian.launchpad.net/4938614/buildlog_ubuntu-feisty-sparc.linux-source-2.6.19_2.6.19-1.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<infinity> http://librarian.launchpad.net/4938613/buildlog_ubuntu-feisty-powerpc.linux-source-2.6.19_2.6.19-1.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fabbione> sparc is.. special
<fabbione> looks like bash dash breakage
<infinity> Still using bash in the chroots.
<fabbione> infinity: what's the default shell in feisty chroots?
<infinity> (Thanks for the reminder, I should switch that now)
<fabbione> BenC: ppc is knows.. try to build with linux32 and you will get it too
<fabbione> BenC: i think i did put you in the email loop with Benh and Paulus
<BenC> stupid linux32 :P
<fabbione> but sparc.. is weird
<BenC> probably need something better than defconfig
<fabbione> BenC: my local workaround: cp ppc64_defconf ppc_defconf
<infinity> And that doesn't mess up ppc32 kernels?
<BenC> sparc looks like a sparc32 problem
<fabbione> no
<fabbione> we still use linux32 on sparc, don't we?
<infinity> BenC: yeah, we use linux32 on sparc as well.
<infinity> A lot of other software in the archive breaks if we don't.
<infinity> Well, s/breaks/builds for sparc64/
<BenC> something isn't right there
<BenC> it looks like it is doing a ARCH=sparc config
<BenC> I should build with linux32 on sparc and ppc I guess
<infinity> Did we lose workarounds for this in kernel-package at some point?
<infinity> No, wait, kernel-package hasn't changed since edgy. :)
<infinity> This is all kernel.
<BenC> considering it builds fine for me fabbione, I still blame the chroot ;)
<BenC> both problems seem related to linux32, so I'll work on that over the weekend
<fabbione> BenC: i didn't use linux32 on sparc
<fabbione> and i can reproduce the ppc one here
<BenC> neither did I
<fabbione> i can test it in a few minutes. I just need to finish the ALOM upgrade
<infinity> BenC: Thpt.  Blame the chroots or buildds all you want. :)
<infinity> BenC: Anything that relies on uname output is broken, period.  It's just easier to fix one thing (the kernel build) than potentially dozens of other broken things.
<BenC> infinity: Nah, I know the kernel build needs fixing, I just hate that we still have this bullshit problem
<infinity> This reminds me that I really should be using linux32 on i386 buildds too...
<infinity> Not that we need it now (we don't), but I'm sure a day will come when elmo will hand me an X86_64 box as an i386 buildd.
<infinity> Anyhow, amd64 finished, and i386 and ia64 are still going strong, so I suspect this linux32 issue is the only problem you've got, which isn't so terrible.
* fabbione gets more coffee while niagara post's
<infinity> BenC: Can you make a good argument for why linux32 should be used for everything *but* the kernel?  I could special-case it in the script that calls sbuild.
<infinity> (I'd prefer not to, but it's trivial)
<BenC> infinity: because the kernel should be able to decide for itself, because it's smart enought to? :)
<BenC> besides, we _really_ do want to build for sparc64, for example
<BenC> unlike the rest of the packages
<infinity> That's an argument for not caring if it's linux32 or linux64. :P
<infinity> The kernel should build for what you told it to, not care about uname.
<fabbione> Missing /usr/src/sparc/ubuntu-2.6/debian/abi/2.6.19-1.1/abiname file.
<fabbione> make: *** [clean]  Error 1
<fabbione> bah
<fabbione> BenC: yeah linux32 makes the mess
<fabbione> exec make -f /usr/share/kernel-package/ruleset/minimal.mk debian APPEND_TO_VERSION=-2-sparc64  KPKG_SUBARCH=sparc64  KPKG_STEM=linux 
<fabbione> strange is that we tell to look for sparc64
<BenC> fabbione: I have a commit left for current git
<fabbione> sure..
<fabbione> i know about the abi.. that doesn't bother me :)
<mhb_> hello all, sorry to bother you, I just wanted to ask you if someone couldn't at least comment on bug 63134, please... it looks quite problematic to me, thank you for anything.
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-10-29
<justin420> hi all. when following the directions on http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Kernel_Compilation_Dapper ; one of the very first steps says to change in your xorg.conf file, the device section from "nvidia" or "fglrx" to vesa or ati or nv, I tried using nv and vesa and both times it says that device is already in use? can anyone help with that?
<crimsun> justin420: #ubuntu, please. You need to stop (g|k|x)dm.
<justin420> x is stopped, as far as i can tell. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<crimsun> then check what grabbed /dev/nvidiactl* or whatever. And really, #ubuntu, please.
<justin420> ok then, thanks for the "help" :/
<marcin_ant> hi guys
<marcin_ant> I got few questions to kernel maintainers
<marcin_ant> I got asus p5b deluxe mobo which has two gigabit nics - marvell yukon
<marcin_ant> one nic is currently supported while other is not (although theoretically module with driver is in kernel package)
<marcin_ant> I reported bug in launchpad #62206
<marcin_ant> it's still unconfirmed - while:
<marcin_ant> 1. there is driver module available (on GPL) for download on marvell.com
<marcin_ant> 2. there is also solution on kerneltrap thread how to patch kernel with this driver
<gnomefreak> marcin_ant: its a weekend ask tomorrow you might get one
<marcin_ant> problem is that this procedure is overcomplicated for usual user so it could be nice to provide this as package
<marcin_ant> gnomefreak: hehh this is why I got some free time to spend on things like this... ;>
<marcin_ant> gnomefreak: I'm not fulltime kernel developer ;)
<gnomefreak> marcin_ant: thats when i suggest you file a bug 
<marcin_ant> gnomefreak: I already did #62206
<crimsun> bug 62206
<marcin_ant> gnomefreak: now there is solution for this bug but unfortunately I don't have time (and propably enough skills) to prepare package or patch for kernel pkg
<crimsun> it's already fixed in git, marcin_ant.
<marcin_ant> and this is why I wanted to ask if someone could patch it or help me to provide solution to ubuntu community
<crimsun> hi. it's already fixed in git.
<marcin_ant> crimsun: hmm what does it mean for ubuntu users?
<crimsun> the new kernel wasn't rolled out for Edgy, but it was certainly ready prior to Edgy's release.
<crimsun> http://www.kernel.org/git/?p=linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-edgy.git;a=commit;h=495b8e09e9b02a0cf3bba76789b55b04a72092e4
<crimsun> please triage the bug as a duplicate, thanks.
<marcin_ant> crimsun: please read more carefully, thanks.
<marcin_ant> crimsun: this url goes to fix that is related to some marvell pata controller
<marcin_ant> crimsun: while my bug is about marvell NIC controller (gigabit network interface)
<crimsun> ah, sorry
<crimsun> in that case, generate a git changeset and mail it to Ben
<marcin_ant> holy crap... so now I need to learn how to do this ;) ?
<crimsun> it's not difficult
<marcin_ant> crimsun: ok, I will read howtos and try... be prepared for some lame questions from me ;)
<crimsun> marcin_ant: the topic should have some links
<marcin_ant> crimsun: yes I got them...
<marcin_ant> crimsun: ok but tell me one thing now.. when this driver is already available in kernel (but doesn't work)
<marcin_ant> and there is some 'external' driver that provides solution - then should it become a part of kernel or maybe it should be some additional package?
<marcin_ant> like packages with nvidia drivers etc....
<RichJ> intel 965, em64t, noacpi set in menu.lst, boots now w/o locking, (ubuntu 6.06), but doesn't recognize any hardware
<crimsun> marcin_ant: fixes need to be made to the in-kernel source. It's unlikely that external drivers will replace, wholescale, what's in the kernel, though it's not my call.
<marcin_ant> crimsun: ok I will try to do this in some free time
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-10-22
<Gunner_Sr> greetings, what functionality if any of i8k was introduce into the kernel?
<Gunner_Sr> The reason I asked in I notice that the version number is different in gutsy than Massimo's one of 1.25..
<mjg59> It hasn't been touched in the kernel since 2005
<mjg59> If there's a more recent version externally, the author should push it into the kernel
<Gunner_Sr> mjg59: thanks, I saw those updates. I am trying to get in touch with the author to see about getting rev'd for new dell models.
<Gunner_Sr> mjg59: a couple of issues I am seeing is that it is not supporting a second fan well, I think this is the GPU one. The other is support for x86_64 support.
<mjg59> The recommended way of interfacing with Dells is via libsmbios
<mjg59> Dell are pretty anti i8k
<Gunner_Sr> yep, I hear you on that one. what tool/app can interface to libsmbios?
<Gunner_Sr> mjg59: okay found it. Google'd it. :-)
<mdomsch> i8k is somewhat dangerous as the authors don't really know how Dell's SMIs work
<mdomsch> libsmbios does
<Gunner_Sr> mdomsch: the problem is that without i8k, today their is not good way on managing fans, etc.
<Gunner_Sr> thanks. See you all later. Cheers.
<kraut> moin
<seb128> hi
<seb128> is there an ubuntu specific patch which makes /proc/pid/smaps not being user readable?
<BenC> seb128: 'cat /proc/$$/smaps' works for me
<BenC> seb128: guess you have to own the process
<seb128> BenC: I should have specified for an another user process
<BenC> seb128: /proc/1/smaps shows 0444, but I can't read it as normal user
<seb128> right
<seb128> $ cat /proc/$(pidof cupsd)/smaps
<seb128> cat: /proc/6049/smaps: Permission denied
<BenC> don't think that's ubuntu specific
<seb128> that makes gnome-system-monitor not display the memory usage of those processes correctly
<seb128> and upstream says it works fine using a vanilla kernel
<seb128> 2.6.23
<BenC> what about a vanilla 2.6.22
<zul> # enable /proc/$pid/maps privacy so that memory relocations are not
<zul> # visible to other users.
<zul> kernel.maps_protect = 1
<seb128> BenC: I'll ask him
<seb128> zul: is that a config option?
<zul> yep its in /etc/sysctl.conf
<zul> default btw
<seb128> zul: right, changing that makes it work correctly
<zul> seb128: cool
<adam__> hi all
<adam__> anybody here??
<Ludwik> hi
<Ludwik> Sorry to bother you, but people in #edubuntu told me you may be able to help me. I work for a high-school in Poland (Europe). We have more than 20 laptops we use in classrooms. In previous Ubuntu versions, at least since 6.06 our WiFi cards worked great. But after upgrading to Gutsy WiFi stoped working
<Ludwik> I found a thread about this issue in Ubuntu Forms, but I didn't find the solution
<Ludwik> It's a major problem fot us since we use WiFi not only to connect to the internet but also to network the laptops together - share user accounts and data
<Ludwik> I'm new here. Is it ok for me to ask such questions on this channel and will anybody be able to help me?
<IntuitiveNipple> Ludwik: what is the WiFi card/chipset make/model/version (PCI ID) ?
<Ludwik> it's a rt2500-based PCI card
<Ludwik> Here is the thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582033
<IntuitiveNipple> Ahhh... I have seen a few issues with the RT drivers during the Gutsy development cycle
<IntuitiveNipple> I did fix it for a couple of people but I don't remember how right now
<Ludwik> Aha... it shows the avaliable networks, but is unable to connect, at least to our WPA-protected network
<Ludwik> Judging from this thread many paople have similar issues
<IntuitiveNipple> What kind of WPA? WPA-PSK, WPA2-PSK, AES ?
<Ludwik> WPA-Personal, TKIP
<Ludwik> (I can change WPA settings in the router, though, if this will help)
<IntuitiveNipple> I see your comment in the forum. Have you posted a bug report to launchpad ?
<Nafallo> Ludwik: open network + ipsec? :-)
<Ludwik> No, but there are other posts saying that there is already one - with a low priotyty asigned, though
<IntuitiveNipple> Ludwik: The best place to register the problem is as a bug report in launchpad; that is where the developers look
<Ludwik> IntuitiveNipple: but there is already bug 126407, so I shouldn't open a new one, should I?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126407 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "[Gutsy] rt2500 driver missing from rt2x00 drivers in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-8-generic (dup-of: 118205)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/126407
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118205 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "Gutsy kernel 2.6.22-7-generic missing rt61 module" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118205
<IntuitiveNipple> Ludwik: Is the ESSID hidden ?
<Ludwik> No, it isn't
<IntuitiveNipple> Ludwik: no, add a comment on to a bug you feel is most like your experience. Those two you mention aren't the ones though
<Ludwik> IntuitiveNipple: 126407 isn't the one? I'm not sure I understand (among other things my English isn't so great), but some people in the forums seem to suggest that the problem is that Ubuntu 7.10 doesn't includes the previous rt2x00.serialmonkey.com legacy driver, and only includes some new beta driver, that dosn't support some things right now.
<IntuitiveNipple> Ludwik: Oh sorry, maybe I misunderstood your problem. You said it won't connect. That's different to using a different driver.
<Ludwik> The problem is it shows the avialiable networks, but isn't able to connect (at least hen I choose our WPA protected one). I understand (thought I may get it wrong) that some people suggest it's because the new driver isn't complete yet.
<Ludwik> *when
<Ludwik> (and the old one isn't included anymore)
<IntuitiveNipple> Ludwik: I'd suspect this is a report closest to your issue: Bug #134962
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134962 in network-manager "rt2500: network-manager fails to join wireless networks" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/134962
<Ludwik> Yeah, I guess that's it. Thank you.
<Ludwik> Also, at this very moment in the forum thread someone added a link to this instructions - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584657
<IntuitiveNipple> Ludwik: If you can attach the output of lspci -nn so the precise chipset ID is known
<Ludwik> To the bug repport? Ok.
<IntuitiveNipple> Ludwik: That forum thread you just pointed to - that reminded me that I also discovered the 'set' failure issue and I found a workaround for that user, but I can't remember now how we did it
<IntuitiveNipple> Ludwik: But I know for one of the users I helped, I did build a the kernel module for them, so that might have been it
<Ludwik> (I posted a new post to the bug 134962, and I see you also did so)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134962 in network-manager "rt2500: network-manager fails to join wireless networks" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/134962
<Ludwik> IntuitiveNipple: I have to go. Thank you very much for all your halp, really. I obviously subscribed to the bug, so I'll recived all the updates.
<IntuitiveNipple> Ludwik: I'll do some digging but I don't have access to an rt2000 device so I can't do much more
<Ludwik> ok, thank you anyway
<zul> interesting i have volume muted but I can still hear sounds coming out of my speaker
<pina> if you've been hacked, how can you find out what has been changed/added or compromised in the server
<pina> look at binaries?
<pina> or the kernel?
<pina> like a "ps" that's been modified to not show the attacker's processes
<glance> gutsy kernel pepole around?
<glance> im wondering why the downgrade of unionfs?
<glance> the downgrade broke a lot of stuff, and it was quite late in the process.
<mjg59> Because the new version doesn't work
<mjg59> It's unusably unstable right now
<Nafallo> mjg59: hi mate :-)
<glance> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+bug/150788 sas something about a backport of some bugfix?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150788 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "unionfs problems with linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-13-generic_2.6.22-13.34_amd64.deb " [Undecided,New] 
<mjg59> Yes, it didn't work
<mjg59> Or, rather, it partially worked
<mjg59> But we were still getting oopses
<glance> hmm...
<glance> what was the problem with the newer unionfs?
<mjg59> It's unusably unstable right now
<glance> it worked in the cases i tested.
<mjg59> And it didn't in the cases we tested
<mjg59> Like, say, the install CDs...
<glance> hmm,... =/ ok.
<glance> thats reason to kick it out.
<mjg59> We needed something that works for the CDs. It can be updated afterwards if necessary, but the CDs are kind of final...
<glance> yes, im using unionfs in fai so i can update,
<glance> tought it was time to reinstall my testclients to get them in a good state now when the release is done but it brok.
<glance> hmm.. a old kernel, my favorite hex editor (vim) on the version magic and the problem is solved.
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-10-23
<imbrandon> hrm do i need to recompile the kernel for a new fs driver or just get the headers ?
<crimsun> neither.  The headers are installed by default.
<crimsun> (also presuming you've just grabbed source and are compiling modules)
<imbrandon> hrm well no this is a not included module , expirmental fatx fs
<imbrandon> i've done _very_ little kernel hacking specialy the "ubuntu way" so i'm kinda winging it here
<crimsun> depending on the invasiveness, you may well need to patch the source
<imbrandon> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41773/
<imbrandon> here is what i have
<imbrandon> i was hoping to just compile it with the headers and modprobe it, but something is telling me it wont be that simple
<imbrandon> ( btw this patch was ripped from a fedora6 kernel svn )
<crimsun> ok, on a slow connection
<imbrandon> np, i'm on a slow computer ( 200mhz ) so this might take a while :)
<imbrandon> i'm reading through the customcompile wiki now
<crimsun> right, that's not going to just drop in easily
<imbrandon> hrm the wiki says grab apt-get source linux-source , which grabs the meta package and no source tar only a debian/ dir with the various configs
<crimsun> you want `apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)`
<crimsun> (linux-source's source package is linux-meta, not linux-source-2.6.22)
<imbrandon> ahh darn wiki
<imbrandon> crimsun, after i do that can i just debuild it ?
<imbrandon> what about lrm and the other meta stuff
<crimsun> imbrandon: you can use the packaging infrastructure, yes.  Just pull source for l-u-m/l-r-m/l-b-m and do the fun.
<imbrandon> erm but if the configs are in the linux-meta but the source is in linux-image-* 
<imbrandon> i'm a bit confused
<imbrandon> i have both apt-get sourced in diffrent dirs, and the patch seemed to apply to the -image- fine
<imbrandon> but i'm trying to build it the exact ubuntu way ( sa as to redistribute or upload ot a ppa maybe )
<imbrandon> so i'm assuming i need to debuild (-us -uc) the linux-image then install it then rebuild the meta ?
<zul> imbrandon: what are you on about? :)
<imbrandon> haha zul i'm trying to do some leg work for you
<imbrandon> i got a patch, but i'm clueless how to build a proper ubuntu kernel, only the old vanilla way
<zul> oh thanks :)
<zul> well i could create a debdiff for you
<imbrandon> zul did you see the fatx.img gave you
<zul> imbrandon: nope thats from work puter, im at home now
<imbrandon> http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/fatx_test.img.gz
<imbrandon> its 260mb uncompressed, its a streight dd of one of my xbox memory cards
<imbrandon> so it might have some game saves on it
<imbrandon> infact i know it does
<crimsun> imbrandon: are you using wiki/KernelCustomBuild?
<imbrandon> crimsun, i was, seems some steps are missing
<zul> downloading now
<imbrandon> zul here is the patch, you might have to cherry pick just the fatx fs though and watch out for the included config , that will make the kernel only boot on a xbox
<imbrandon> http://www.not404.com/system/files/2.6.22.1.tar.bz2
<imbrandon> shouldent be hard to just grab the fs/ though out of that i assume
<zul> imbrandonL is it the whole thing? or just the patch?
<imbrandon> its a pretty small patch
<imbrandon> just the patch
<imbrandon> its actualy a patch to include fatx AND make the kernel boot on an xbox if #ifdef X86_XBOX = y , i was looking to just grab the FS
<imbrandon> if possible
<imbrandon> ( the other stuff is some pci patches
<imbrandon> )
<zul> so you just want the fatx stuff?
<imbrandon> yup
<zul> ok gimme a bit
<imbrandon> basicly so ubuntu can read fatx hdd's and memory cards ( usb devices ) ootb
<imbrandon> this is actualy being looked at upstream on lkml but i'm trying to preempt it a bit
<zul> ill make a patch for lum-2.6.22
<Nafallo> anyone here?
<Nafallo> regarding usbsuspend
<mjg59> Which aspect of it?
<imbrandon> anyone know why i would get this .... debian/scripts/misc/oldconfig: line 66: /home/brandon/files/xbox/kernel/ubuntu-image/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/debian/scripts/misc/splitconfig.pl: Permission denied
<imbrandon> when running the updateconfigs
<imbrandon> *debian/rules updateconfigs
<imbrandon> ( and yea i ran it with sudo fwiw )
<imbrandon> ahh it wasent +x , doh
<kraut> moin
<thr1lljockey> is there something special i need to do somewhere to boot a custom kernel *without* a ramfs/initrd?
<nevion_> afaik you just put it in its own section in grub without the initrd option
<nevion_> and it should boot fine
<n2diy_> thrilljockey owes me a beer.  ?
<nevion_> whatever happened with this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/133636
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133636 in linux-source-2.6.22 "[gutsy] hdaps module does not load on Thinkpad T61P" [Low,New] 
<nevion_> it was so close to being fixed... and then it just stopped..
<thr1lljockey> i get a panic at root device mount
<nevion_> make sure you had your needed fs modules compiled in
<thr1lljockey> cannot open root device "UUID=blahblah"
<nevion_> as well as any other thing you need to read off the hd
<nevion_> consider starting with ubuntu's configuration and slowly triming it down to yours
<thr1lljockey> everything necessary is compiled-in (aside from uuid support, evidently)
<Mithrandir> the kernel doesn't do UUID mounting natively.
<Mithrandir> so you need to pass root=/dev/whatever
<Mithrandir> but why do you want to avoid initramfs?
<thr1lljockey> working on an embedded install
<thr1lljockey> and i guess my latent instincts for defiance beg the question, 'why do i need one?'
<thr1lljockey> hehe
<nevion_> anyone know what the status is with x86_64 getting config_no_hz set?  From what I can see, its been available and functional for a while
<Mithrandir> because it makes it easier to rescue a broken system, it adds uuid support, etc.
<thr1lljockey> with the ability to boot from a livecd, for example, i'm not convinced i need a 'recovery-boot' option
<thr1lljockey> (personally, of course...)
<nevion_> keeps you from having to compile kernel n^2 times
<nevion_> so you can find out what modules you need to have loaded at boot time easier
<nevion_> so its not needed... but adds convenience in that sense
<thr1lljockey> i know there's a wealth of reasons from a distribution standpoint; i'm not trying to be antagonistic or anything
<thr1lljockey> i just prefer not to use them myself is all
<thr1lljockey> and thanks for the tip about uuid being handled in the initrd, i fixed menu.lst and i'm up and running now
<Mithrandir> not initrd.  initramfs.
<Mithrandir> Ubuntu hasn't used initrds since 5.10
<nevion_> conceptually the same, but different details, right?
<thr1lljockey> sorry, old habit
<Mithrandir> quite different.  tmpfs instead of ramfs, no pivot_root, for instance.
<thr1lljockey> initramfs is faster and causes less litter in kernelspace, isn't it?
<Mithrandir> much less stuff done in kernelspace.
<nevion_> damn though, I'm having a hell of a time finding any info about x86_64 and tickless/dynticks/config_no_hz
<thr1lljockey> i thought tickless systems were basically broken until .24?
<nevion_> I read some blurb about that in july from linus... but ingo molnar's had it working since that time pretty much
<thr1lljockey> btw n2diy_ yes i owe you a beer
<nevion_> I think redhat's picked it up by now, not too sure
<thr1lljockey> there's likely a backport
<nevion_> like I said, I've had a hell of a time getting details
<n2diy_> thrilljockey Cool, GL!
<maks_> thr1lljockey: initramfs get control much early, you can costumize them much better if you wana checkout latest intramfs-tools git clone git://git.debian.org/git/kernel/initramfs-tools.git but pay attention it does not yet have the dpkg trigger set as dpkg has not merged that feature
<thr1lljockey> thanks! i'm willing to be convinced that initramfs is not as undesirable as i used to think... i'll look into it
<imbrandon> zul_, bro i got fatx working :)
<imbrandon> ping me when your round
<Whoopie> hi, I've a short question: when compiling a custom kernel, do I need to add the apparmor patch to it?
<amitk> Whoopie: why do you say so? Apparmor is in LUM
<abogani> Hi All, Someone know and could tell me if Ubuntu Gutsy kernel support "Filesystem Capabilities" ? Thanks in advance!
<Whoopie> amitk: yes, but I have built a 2.6.23.1 kernel, and I'd like to know if the apparmor module is needed.
<Nafallo> Suggestion: Enable USB autosuspend by pressing the U key or adding
<Nafallo> usbcore.autosuspend=1 to the kernel command line in the grub config
<Nafallo> [    0.000000] Unknown boot option `usbcore.autosuspend=1': ignoring
<maks_> Whoopie: if you care about security you'd want to use selinux anyway
<Whoopie> maks_: but ubuntu is based on apparmor, isn't it?
<Whoopie> and there're some rules for cups.
<Mithrandir> Whoopie: there's no requirement to use apparmour with Ubuntu.
<Whoopie> Mithrandir: so it's not activated by default? why do we have /etc/apparmor and /etc/apparmor.d ?
<Mithrandir> Whoopie: note: requirement.  As in, you can run without it.
<amitk> Nafallo: see bug #85488
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 85488 in sane-backends "some usb_devices fault if usb_suspend enabled" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/85488
<amitk> Nafallo: autosuspend was disabled for all non-hub devices
<Nafallo> amitk: so I can't enable it by force?
<pina> is it just me or ubuntu's aptitude's TUI is obtuse and IMO, counterintuitive
<Mithrandir> you're at least way offtopic for this channel
<pina> i know.
<Mithrandir> (and I find it quite nice)
<pina> just playing around with the kernel andf the pkg manager
<pina> my complaints are largely semantic:P
<amitk> Nafallo: No you can't. Upstream decided this. http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-gutsy.git;a=commit;h=e818eec4b546562fb1215a8756805eadb0c390c2
<Nafallo> amitk: cheers.
<Whoopie> Mithrandir: ok, thanks.
<amitk> Nafallo: you can actually force it
<amitk> I was reading the code incorrectly
<Nafallo> oh?
<amitk> find /sys -name autosuspend
<amitk> type ^^^ command
<Nafallo> hehe. so /etc/sysctl.conf rather then /boot/grub/menu.lst then? ;-)
<amitk> Nafallo: umm.. no. /etc/sysctl.conf can only address runtime parameters in /proc/sys
<Nafallo> ah right... so /etc/rc.local?
<amitk> yeah
<Nafallo> oki, added. lets see if it blows my computer up or not :-)
<thr1lljockey> i think this is the best channel to ask in... do the process accounting tools in the "acct" package support v3 format?
<Kano> hi
<Kano> how about adding
<Kano> http://people.redhat.com/heinzm/sw/dm/dm-raid45/dm-raid45-2.6.22.1-20070724.patch.bz2
<Kano> it has been reported serveral times in your bug tracking system, just was nerver fixed
<Kano> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/97655
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 97655 in linux-source-2.6.20 "dmraid45 target please" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<Kano> patch applies cleanly, adds one module, which definitely works
<Kano> if someones does not get raid 5 working it is an issue with dmraid package, which needs to load the additional module
<Kano> the needed changes are mentioned in the bug report
<Kano> someone needed an additional sleep before dmraid -ay however
<amitk> Kano: could you mail kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com with the request. IRC requests might get lost
<Kano> ok
<Kano> sent
<abogani> Nobody know if Ubuntu kernel support "Filesystem Capabilities" 
<abogani> ?
<cofeineSunshine_> fuse?
<abogani> cofeineSunshine_: No File Posix Capabilities (http://www.friedhoff.org/fscaps.html)
<cofeineSunshine_> duno
<zul> abogani: IT MIGHT
<abogani> zul: Ok, Sorry. for bother
<zul> abogani: sorry caps was on
<abogani> zul: :-)
<EtienneG> just curious: as CFS was introduced in 2.6.23 (IIRC), we do not have it in gutsy, right ?
<zul> correct because we use 2.6.22
<abogani> EtienneG: RT have CFS
<EtienneG> abogani, zul, thanks for the insight guys
<surface> i have facing a problem, when i log off from desktop to kdm ( using kubunu ), monitor screen turns black, all keyboard lost function, is it a kernel issues?
<Angelus> hello guys
<Angelus> i want to report this issue about the ubuntu kernel
<Angelus> im using the amd64 arch, the vesafb module is not compiled in ubuntu's kernel, and the booupsplash is enabled. this will result in the monitor turning off till the login sscreen apears .or a blank picture.. on some cards. many people are expiriencing this issue. the only fix i could find is compiling you're own kernll with the vesafb enabled. please fix it.
<EtienneG> Angelus, I have heard about that
<EtienneG> have a bug been filed in Launchpad ?
<Angelus> EtienneG:  i filled a bug, and the fix too
<EtienneG> Angelus, bug # ?  I am interested in subscribing
<Angelus> but i reported it here because, newusers sometimes will find it hard tocompile there own kernel 
<Angelus> and its the only posible way to fix it
<Angelus> EtienneG: this is the fix i wrote. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/156225
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156225 in kubuntu-default-settings "Fix For the bootup splash on Gutsy." [Undecided,New] 
<EtienneG> Angelus, thanks, not a dev myself so i cannto help further but I will subscribe to the bug and monitor it
<Angelus> ok
<Angelus> well i hope some devs will read it because its an issue that many people are encountering, and sometimes they don't install kubuntu/ubuntu because when the monitor turns off they just reboot . they don't know that its a bootupsplash issue.
<EtienneG> indeed
<Angelus> brb , training
<zul> BenC: ping has imbrandon talked to you about fatx?
<imbrandon> zul, not yet, i got that from the lbm changelog
<Yannovitch> hello
<Yannovitch> is somebody there ??
<Yannovitch> i would like to know if you plain to put as soon as possible alsa version 15 
<Yannovitch> because i ve lot of problems with my soundcard under linux
<Yannovitch> and version 15 will solve that
<Lutin> hi there
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-10-24
<imbrandon> in the package linux-backport-modules does the debian/config/0list file apply to all arches ?
<imbrandon> or must i change debian/config/{i386,amd64,etc etc etc}
<kraut> moin
<zul> freaking power outages its like living in the 3rd world again
<johanbr> zul: You're Canadian, right? We had outages all around Halifax last night.
<zul> johanbr: yeah its like a regular occurence in ottawa these days
<johanbr> Same here...
<zul> and i was just in the middle of a rediffing too
<Lutin> kylem: around ?
<lamont> BenC: 121978... does a -updates upload of lrm make sense for that?
<BenC> lamont: yeah
<lamont> BenC: want me to do it?
<BenC> lamont: sure
<lamont> and is there anything else that should go in?
<BenC> lamont: for lrm, there's a bug about invisible files not getting removed in nvidia-glx packages
<BenC> Bug #106217
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106217 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "Hidden file does not get removed when switching from nvidia-glx-new/nvidia-glx-legacy to nvidia-glx causing X not to start due to mismatch of versions" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/106217
<BenC> there's a patch
<lamont> rock
<lamont> applying provided patches is about my effort level today
<lamont> BenC: the one that went to the kernel team last week?
<BenC> lamont: that bug report has a patch to fix the hidden files remaining
<lamont> right
 * lamont notes in passing that his definition of "test" for this lrm upload consists of making sure it compiles on gutsy/i386
<zul> sounds about right :)
 * lamont then needs to debug his laptops video regression with gutsy
<zasf> hi all
<zasf> I'd like to build latest fglrx driver
<zasf> but (like every time) I have to fight with the kernel headers
<zasf> it says that the UTS release doesn't match current version: 2.6.22.9
<zasf> in gutsy
<zasf> why that? should kernel version be 2.6.22-14-generic?
<zasf> should NOT kernel version be 2.6.22-14-generic?
<Lutin> kylem or BenC : would you mind having a look at bug #129910 please ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129910 in linux-source-2.6.22 "tty[1-6] are active but display nothing in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129910
<BenC> zasf: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<zasf> BenC: I have that installed
<BenC> Lutin: I don't have time to look at it yet
<Lutin> BenC: ok
<BenC> zasf: then you have some local problem, or fglrx has a broken build setup
<BenC> zasf: maybe force the kernel directory somehow
<BenC> Should point to /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic
<BenC> zasf: are you building an old fglrx?
<BenC> zasf: and why not use the one we include?
<Lutin> (this bug is mistakenly shown as new, it's set as critical on initramfs-tools)
<zasf> because 8.42.3 brings aiglx support :D
<zasf> It could be my fault, but I make-kpkg modules_image doesn't work
<maks_> Lutin: 129910 is a .config story
<zasf> The UTS Release version in include/linux/version.h
<zasf>      "2.6.22-14-generic" 
<zasf> does not match current version:
<zasf>      "2.6.22.9" 
<BenC> how does it get 2.6.22.9 as the current version?
<zasf> I just remove the package and reinstalled it (linxu-headers-generic)
<BenC> zasf: what does "uname -a" show?
<zasf> # uname -a
<zasf> Linux gutsy 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Lutin> maks_: don't catch why :/
<maks_> Lutin: fb not build modular, BenC had been asked to revert that change irc
<zasf> that happened before in feisty and edgy. I always have to do a combination of 'make-kpkg debian', make scripts, etc to get it working
<zasf> and editing include/linux/version.h
<BenC> maks_: s/revert/re-apply our local patch/
<zasf> I like installing kernel modules with "make-kpkg modules_image" and not using mod-ass
<BenC> maks_: stock kernel doesn't let you build vga16fb modular
<maks_> /boot/config-2.6.23-rc9-amd64:CONFIG_FB_VGA16=m
<Lutin> maks_: it's modular. the issue is that it's not in /lib/modules/whatever/initrd and that the modprobe option used to load the modules in the initrd scripts is different, from what I've read
<Lutin> s/initrd/initramfs-tools/2
<BenC> maks_: maybe it's vesafb that can't be modular then
<BenC> one of them we've been patching forever and a day
<maks_> yes we kicked the b0rked Xu vesafb patch :P
 * Lutin doesn't understand if what happens to the fb in gutsy is wanted or not
<maks_> Lutin my logs have this
<maks_> 21:22 <Lutin> maks_: yeah, but here is the point :) in ubuntu the scripts for an
<maks_> y *fb) module. which can't be found, as the framebuffer is not a module in gutsy
<maks_>  :)21:22 <mjg59> Because somebody changed the config for no obvious reason
<maks_> 21:23 <mjg59> BenC: I thought you were changing that back? :)
<maks_> #ubuntu-kernel.2007-09-28.log
<mjg59> Yes, that was supposed to get changed back
<Lutin> maks_: well now that's module, but stilln vesafb and fbcon aren't in /lib/modules/whatever/initrd , which still causes them not to be loaded, unless I'm mistaken
<BenC> mjg59: yeah, rtg got the modular patch back in
<maks_> check /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/kernelextras
<maks_> Lutin also update-initramfs has a "-v" switch
<maks_> tells you exactly whats added to initramfs
<Lutin> maks_: it tells me it doesn't load it in the initrd
<maks_> well then this hook is faulty
<Lutin> maks_: not sure ... ${MODULESDIR}/initrd/* refers to /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/initrd, right ?
<maks_> Lutin have not the ubuntu hook under the eyes, but below there should be other stuff
<Lutin> maks_: after that there's a case which loads some extra modules, depending on the content of ${MODULESDIR}/initrd/
<Lutin> hence my question :)
<imbrandon> BenC, what is the policy about adding FS's to linux-backport-modules , as the name implied i assume it can be done post release ...
<zasf> there must be something wrong in debian/ruleset/modules.mk, since it keeps saying that I have 2.6.22.9
<BenC> imbrandon: generally that package isn't for adding things, it's mainly for updating hardware drivers
 * Nafallo wants to shrink an xfs :-/
<BenC> imbrandon: what fs are you talking about?
<zul> fatx probably
<imbrandon> fatx , i have been working with zul to get the patches right, its being looked at upstream and fedora has it
<Nafallo> hehe. imbrandon wants xbox format still ;-)
<imbrandon> Nafallo, well thanks to zul we got it working ;)
<zul> BenC: ive added the patch to linux-ubuntu-modules but not backport
<Nafallo> boxbuntu :-P
<imbrandon> BenC, if not thats cool, i can deal with just trying to get it in for hardy
<imbrandon> i was just wondering 
<Lutin> maks_: yep, that's it. comes from fbcon and vesafb not being in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/initrd
<BenC> imbrandon: oh, we can get it in for hardy in linux-ubuntu-modules (backports-modules is for post-release updates that are too intrusive for linux-source/lum)
<zul> BenC: ill send a patch tonight then
<imbrandon> ahh sounds great, i was just hopeing ;) i'll keep poking zul then and we'll just target hardy
 * zul is swiss cheese
<imbrandon> zul, btw i'll leave that .img file up too incase someone wants to test it without an xbox
<imbrandon> at the same url
<zul> sure
<imbrandon> i was looking too fatx is VERY similar to fat32
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> to bad it couldent have "just worked"(tm)
<JordiR> hello
<JordiR> can somebody tell how can I blacklist a restricted driver?
<JordiR> I mean, to not be loaded on boot time
<JordiR> what is the file that I need to modify?
<JordiR> Nobody knows it?
<Lutin> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-* ?
<Lutin> (don't know, just guessing)
<JordiR> I've found it googling it's /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common 
<JordiR> Thanks anyway
<tonyyarusso> Hi, I was wondering if someone could please give an answer regarding a) The reasoning behind the changes that caused, and b) The most "proper" way to go about fixing Bug #129910.  (I'd be very grateful to the person who gives me my consoles back...)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129910 in linux-source-2.6.22 "tty[1-6] are active but display nothing in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129910
<tonyyarusso> (Note the _17_ duplicates too)
<Lutin> tonyyarusso: asked the channel before, got no real answer. although the causes of the bug are well known, there doesn't to be a hurry about fixing that bug
<tonyyarusso> Lutin: :(
<tonyyarusso> Well, I'll wait and see what I can learn for now at least.
<Lutin> I'd be happy to work on a patch if needed, and even more to get a real answer. the fact that it got no answer while being set as critical for a month is quite disappointing
<mjg59> Remove vga= from your kernel command line
<tonyyarusso> mjg59: That results in a completely unusable console resolution.
<Lutin> mjg59: or fox on you system, I know. what I don't get is why no one in the team even bothered answering to the bug. if you don't want to support fb, I can't get why don't you tell it and close the bug
<Lutin> fix*
<tonyyarusso> mjg59: It works for an occasional cp or whatever, but trying to run irssi or anything else meaningful is a lost cause.
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-10-25
<xivulon> Hi, what is the status of unionfs bug (138915) as far as Gutsy goes?
<xivulon> I had some report of system hangs while copying files during Wubi installations, not sure yet if it is the same error (I cannot reproduce).
<OldPink> Guys, I've fixed a reported bug on launchpad. It's my first time doing this, and have uploaded all resources and information to apply the fix. Who do I notify/what do I do to get it included in Gutsy/Hardy? See: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/155436
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155436 in linux-source-2.6.20 "iPod won't mount in Gutsy on 2.6.20-16 kernel" [Undecided,Fix committed] 
<zul> this fix looks more like a gconf fix you might want to check with #ubuntu-desktop
<OldPink> Cheers zul
<zul> no probs
<friedo> hi
<friedo> is there a 'beta' kernel part of the netboot package that has the e1000 bad eeprom csum fix? feisty had it but it seems to be gone in gutsy and prevents me from installing Ubuntu on my Thinkpad X60s
<friedo> 60388 is the bug number but there's no solution listed there
<Whoopie> Hi, I wanted to enable vesafb framebuffer and added vga=791 to the kernel command line. But I then have no consoles. It seems that the vesafb module doesn't get loaded.
<Whoopie> I tested it on two laptops.
<Lutin> Whoopie: 00:53 < mjg59> Remove vga= from your kernel command line .enjoy :}
<Lutin> (the last word is not part of the quote)
<Whoopie> Lutin: better solution is bug 129910 ;)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129910 in linux-source-2.6.22 "tty[1-6] are active but display nothing in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129910
<Whoopie> Lutin: but thanks ;)
<Lutin> Whoopie: I know that, I actually set it to critical 
<Whoopie> oh
<Lutin> and asked the channel more than a half dozens of times ...
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-10-26
<kraut> moin
<Ange|us> hello
<Ange|us> does someone know where i can download daper's kernel ? i need to use squashfs, i want to install it on gutsy
<keegan> hey does one write device drivers in linux, knowledge of which programming lanuage is required, does one need to have the hardware the driver is being written for , do we need to have knowledge of hardware , are any tools require
<zul> keegan: you probebly want #kernel
<keegan> thanks zul
<keegan> no response there
<keegan> i guess its too broad a question
<zul> oh they are all idiling
<zul> but check google as well
<keegan> i did , i read that you dont need to have hardware knowledge , but i dont understand how can one communicate with a device without it , or do you know have commands a device responds , i am sure different manufacturers have different workings
<keegan> anyways ill repeat the question there at a later time .
<abogani> Hi All! 
<abogani> Someone could give me a little suggestion? 
<abogani> I would be very happy to provide a debug version of the rt kernel flavour (in Hardy).
<abogani> In you opinion what is the best way for achieve this objective? PPA, external apt archive, universe or other?
<zul> i would start off with ppa
<abogani> zul: Hi Chuck, Thanks!
<abogani> zul: Have Xen kernel flavour a debug version?
<zul> nope
<abogani> In you opinion is it useless? In this case perhaps it's the same for rt kernel flavour... :-)
<zul> abogani: we have never done it before for xen so I dont really have an opinnon
<abogani> zul: Sorry i'm thinking that xen kernel patch added some useful CONFIG_DEBUG_* options...
<zul> abogani: oh they did we just never enabled it
<zul> bbl
<abogani> zul: Debugging it isn't hard without these?
<zul> most problesm is with userspace or me 
<abogani> zul: :-)
<abogani> lamont: Could i disturb you for a minute?
<lamont> abogani: now you may
<abogani> lamont: Thanks. Is it possbile add cyclictest and signaltest (http://rt.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Cyclictest & http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/tglx/rt-tests.git;a=summary) binaries into util-linux package?
<abogani> I'm insane? :-)
<lamont> given that they're maintained as separate packages upstream, I'm inclined to leave them as separate pacakges.
<lamont> our util-linux currently has very little diff from upstream util-linux-ng, and the objective is to minimize that difference, if for no other reason than my sanity, and conformity across the linux space.
 * lamont is not a big fan of aggregating multiple upstream sources into one debian package
<lamont> OTOH, I have no objection to helping someone who wants to package those two packages for upload to either debian or ubuntu
<lamont> (are they already packaged in debian???_
<lamont> )
<abogani> No unfortunately.
<abogani>  will go to packaging... :-)
<abogani> I will go to packaging but first i should read REVU wiki page :)
<abogani> lamont: Thank you very much. Excuse me for disturb.
<lamont> abogani: no worries
<zul> hey lamont
<lamont> mornin
<lamont> zul: going to uds?
<zul> lamont: i wish
<lamont> ah - figured you were close by, iirc
<zul> 8 hour drive to boston besides lack of funds and cant get time off work
<zul> lamont: are you?
<lamont> I'll be there sun-thur PM (fly out really early friday)
<zul> cool
<zul> and I would have to renew my passport as well
<zul> thank you george bush
<bronson> I set /etc/usplash.conf to 800x600, ran update-initramfs -u, and bootsplash uses 832x624!?
<bronson> This makes my LCD freak out.  Can anyone tell me how to pursue this further?
<bronson> (hope it's not the wrong channel; this seems most appropriate b/c it's kernel boot...)
<bronson> mjg59: should I report this as a bug?  800x600 in usplash.conf produces 832x624 on boot?
<bronson> Sounds like I'm being bitten by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/62865 ...  guess I'll try the attached patch.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 62865 in usplash "1024x768 with nVidia GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE: "screen init failed" (dup-of: 60621)" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 60621 in usplash "usplash: no usable theme found for 640x480" [Low,Confirmed] 
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-10-27
<persia> Hello.  If I encounter a kernel oops, and still have a live running system, is there any information that I could collect prior to rebooting that might help towards a solution?  Everything seems to be OK, but one process is caught in an unkillable IO loop, and one of my drives is inaccessible.
<persia> Well, I'd like my disk back more than I want to track down an error that likely won't happen again.  Have a good weekend.
<lamont> hrm... linux-restricted-mlinux-restricted-modules-2.6.22_2.6.22.4-14.10_source.changes rejectedodules-2.6.22_2.6.22.4-14.10_source.changes rejecte
<lamont> oh well.
<lamont> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22_2.6.22.4-14.10_source.changes rejected
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-10-28
<Keybuk>        EINVAL (since Linux 2.6.12), length was 0.
<Keybuk> *blink*
<Keybuk> WHY!?
<imbrandon> zul still awake ?
<CyberSnooP> Upgrading to gutsy on my server generated a 0-byte initrd and made the new kernel unbootable. Is there any information I should gather before destroying the opportunity to do so by manually trying to fix this?
<ln-> is anyone here involved with ubuntu kernel development in any way?
<tepsipakki> I assume here are plenty of git-users, so I've just made a brach that I need to publish. Could I just copy it to a web directory and cloning should work then, using git-clone http://...?
<Ange|us> hello
<Ange|us> does someone know how i can compile the vesafb module from the kernel source without compiling whole custom kernel
<Ange|us> ?
<tepsipakki> apparently not, just tried it
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-10-20
<NCommander> amitk, ping
<NCommander> How does updateconfigs work? (i.e., I don't get how the common config is generated ...)
<amitk> NCommander: if you add a new Kconfig option, running updateconfigs will prompt you for that config option for all flavours
<NCommander> amitk, I got that far :-)
<NCommander> amitk, its more figuring out what the configuration options should be on the new ones :-)
 * NCommander is already mostly done, just finishing sparc config
<amitk> you just have to know that. updateconfigs can't read developers minds yet :)
<NCommander> amitk, Its tedious work
 * amitk nods
<NCommander> Once I finish 2.6.27, I'll start doing test builds
 * NCommander has access to all the port architectures :-)!
<amitk> sweet
<NCommander> amitk, find out about the kernel.u.c. account?
 * NCommander would like a place to hang his tree
<amitk> NCommander: will shoot off email today
<NCommander> \o\ /o/
<NCommander> amitk, generally, if something can be built as a module, it gets built as that. That's the rule of thumb I followed for kernel configuration updating (Linus added at least 30-40 new config options 25 -> 27 ;.;)
<amitk> NCommander: probably fine for now, for Jaunty we might turn that rule over its head to improve on boot times.
<NCommander> amitk, I already put a note that we need to sanity check the config files
<NCommander> (make sure no insane options for an architecture is there)
<NCommander> WOOOOOO
<NCommander> finally
<NCommander> rebased
<NCommander> amitk, stupid question, how do I generate a new abi folder? (its pretty clear that 2.6.25 -> 2.6.27 will break an ABI)
<abogani> Nafallo: Build process generate it automatically
<abogani> Nafallo: Sorry
<abogani> I meant NCommander :-)
<NCommander> ah
<NCommander> so now I get to see how miserable the ABI broke in two releases
<NCommander> woow
<abogani> ;)
<NCommander> so whats sauce?
<NCommander> amitk, ^
<amitk> NCommander: any patch that isn't upstream yet (those that _should_ go upstream + those that will never go upstream)
<NCommander> amitk, oh, that makes sense, anyway, 2.6.27 is building via debuild, so I haven't completely destoried the world yet ;-)
<NCommander> amitk, hola
<mdz> it looks like 263059 may have been caused by ftrace
<NCommander> amitk, I just discovered linux-ports-meta doesn't depend on linux-firmware. Care to help fix that?
<NCommander> hey BenC 
 * NCommander now has a building linux-port 2.6.27 kernel :-)!
<BenC> NCommander: hey
<NCommander> Morning BenC :-)
<NCommander> I need some help resolving one last issue with linux-ports-meta before intrepid goes. I discovered this morning that linux-ports-meta doesn't depend on linux-firmware
<NCommander> BenC, care to help?
<NCommander> BenC, poke?
<Keybuk> rtg: which ftrace options did you change?
<rtg> Keybuk: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-intrepid.git;a=commit;h=67d9b90a1c844bf1c6daaffd2c60561fc8c445f7
<BenC> NCommander: Ok
 * NCommander has a git patch, but is somewhat confused by the current linux-ports-meta package
<Keybuk> the explanation doesn't really make sense though
<Keybuk> it blames a bug on module _unload_
<Keybuk> when we're not unloading modules
<Keybuk> (both for e1000 and iwl3945)
<mjg59> Keybuk: also discarding of init sections
<Keybuk> mjg59: -v ?
<mjg59> Keybuk: The ftrace issue also arises when the __init sections of modules are discarded after module load
<Keybuk> I guess that certainly fits the pattern of where the iwl3945 hang was occurring
<rtg> Keybuk: can you reproduce it anymore?
<Keybuk> nope
<rtg> Keybuk: well, I guess that's proof positive.
<Keybuk> something about the way iwl3945 works was causing corruption of ioremapped memory if another module's __init was discarded while it was initialising ??
<rtg> Keybuk: got me. I didn't dig into it nearly that deep.
<Keybuk> me neither, I don't really understand this level of stuff ;)
<Keybuk> I could go and learn, but I'm more inclined to nod sweetly, back away, and stay in my comfort zone :p
<rtg> Keybuk: that's pretty much my attitude. I'm buried with other issues.
<rtg> there seems to be plenty of confirmation that this fixes it.
 * NCommander needs someone who has no fear to help fix the -ports-meta package
<Keybuk> obviously someone should post to lkml that disabling ftrace has fixed another issue with another Intel driver ;)
<rtg> Keybuk: i bugged the wireless folks last week about it, so I'll at least let them know what the solution was.
<BenC> NCommander: A Git patch?
<NCommander> BenC, linux-ports-meta is maintained in git
<NCommander> (aka git format-patchs)
<BenC> NCommander: hmm...not sure why, but ok
<Keybuk> rtg: is there a bug about the iwl3945 kill switch state not changing in userspace?
<rtg> Keybuk: yep. hang on...
<rtg> Keybuk: probably this one: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/linux/+bug/193970
<NCommander> BenC, I just made a realization; the ports kernel still has the firmwares compiled in as blobs so that change is unnecessary :-)
<rtg> Keybuk: I think slangasek uploaded something in pm-utils to accommodate a sysfs change.
<BenC> NCommander: that doesn't pull in the linux-firmware stuff
<NCommander> BenC, I don't think its needed unless I'm mistaken
<BenC> NCommander: probably not...what about qla or aic scsi firmware?
<NCommander> BenC, TBH, I dunno. My powerpc doesn't have any devices that requires firmware
<NCommander> BenC, I have the patch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/60124/
<BenC> NCommander: You don't want to add it to linux
<BenC> NCommander: It needs to be added to linux-image-* if anything
<NCommander> BenC, that's how it was changed in linux-lpia ...
<BenC> NCommander: then linux-lpia did it wrong :) Check linux-meta
<NCommander> Ah
<NCommander> I see
<NCommander> BenC, in that case, care to sponsor two commits, and two sponsors ;-)?
<NCommander> BenC, http://paste.ubuntu.com/60126/
<NCommander> Woo, linux-ports 2.6.27 on PowerPC builds!
<NCommander> BenC, is my patch ok?
<BenC> NCommander: best to ask someone who is actually handling that tree...I don't know enough about it
 * NCommander looks up Stefan Bader's IRC name
<rtg> NCommander: smb, but he doesn't appear to be around this morning.
<NCommander> argh
 * BenC wonders where he is
 * NCommander turns on the smb light
 * NCommander hopes he'll see the Critical bug on linux-ports-meta
<NCommander> BenC, out of curosity, what are the requirements of getting a kernel.u.c account
<BenC> NCommander: Not much...I'll get your account processed today or tomorrow
<BenC> NCommander: inbox is flooded from weekend
<G__81> i am interested in being part of kernel team. How can i help 
<G__81> i have some linux internal knowledge on how networking subsystem works to an extent. I have one system and have installed Ibex 8.10 in Ibex 
<rtg> G__81: start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam and here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMaintenance. Also subscribe to the kernel team mailing list.
<rtg> here are the list of bugs that need working on: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogasawara/intrepid-buglist.html
<G__81> Yeah thanks i would look into it 
<mnemo> if you cherry pick this 2.6.28 patch for intrepid you will enable users with intel G45 motherboards to boot the ibex --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/285572
<mnemo> i've tested this patch applied to intrepid's .27 kernel and it works perfectly (instead of freeze on xorg login I get full compiz with no xorg.conf hacks)
<mnemo> I tested it on a "Gigabyte GA-EG45M-DS2" board but I'm fairly sure it applies to all the G45 desktop motherboards
<mnemo> the patch itself is very non-intrusive and doesn't modify any code on non-G45 code paths
<Ng> rtg: I think my boot crash is sorted now, just did 31 reboots with 2.6.27-7.12 and it didn't happen
<Ng> did the weird 3965 crash disappear as well?
<doctormo> Do you guys know about the regression in 2.6.24-21-generic? involves snd_hda_intel and snd_hda_codec missing symbols.
<doctormo> lamont: because it's a bitch to have to recompile the kernel to fix the problem.
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-10-21
<doctormo> Ah found it, backports-modules damn it
<ogasawara> rtg: so doko submitted bug 285779 yesterday.  patch is upstream to cherrypick.  what's the possibility of getting it into Intrepid prior to Intrepid final or will it need to wait as an SRU post Intrepid release?
<TheMuso> Does anybody know how I may be able to debug an ExpressCard slot that seems to not be hot-pluggable in Linux? shpchp is loaded, but I have to start Linux with an ExpressCard in the slot for it to be detected and its driver loaded.
<rtg> ogasawara: the xfs barrier detection patch is in 2.6.27.2, all of which I cherry-picked last night. 
<ogasawara> rtg: ok cool.  thanks
<rtg> wandering off now...
<nigel_c> Apart from adding/removing/changing symbol exports, does anything else affect the ABI?
<amitk> Ng: the boot crashes seem to automagically disappeared with the fix for e100e...
<nigel_c> NCommander: got it building; thanks for the pointer. Now I'm seeking to figure out abi issues (as you'll see from above)
<abogani> amitk: Sorry to bother you. I have a little question about lrm: Who could help me?
<amitk> abogani: what is it about?
<abogani> amitk: In debian/copyright i can find right information about broadcom and ltmodem but nothing about madwifi.
<abogani> I know it is a silly thing but my package is blocked by that!
<amitk> abogani: i though BenC fixed the copyright in the last upload. Maybe it still needs work
<abogani> amitk: Where you downloaded that code? www.madwifi.org?
<amitk> abogani: yes
<abogani> amitk: Thanks. Sorry for disturb.
<amitk> abogani: no worries
<Ng> amitk: yeah, I guess it kinda makes sense that yanking a weird corruption causing bug settles down some other weird corruption issues :)
<Ng> so now I'm down to just two weird bugs :)
<NCommander> amitk, hola
<amitk> NCommander: ahoy
<NCommander> amitk, I plan on attending today kernel team meeting, SHould I add my work on the ports and lpia kernel to the team reports page?
<amitk> NCommander: Team reports are generally meant for Canonical kernel developers to let community know what we've been upto
<NCommander> I see.
<amitk> But you could add a line to meeting agenda regarding your work on ports
<amitk> and announce your intentions so that other developers know whats coming and there is less duplication of effort
<rtg> amitk: are you having any success with ath5k?
<NCommander> amitk, if I wish to apply to the kernel team, does that get brought up at the meaning or ...?
<amitk> rtg: not really. We need new stuff from upstream. Are you done yet? :)
<amitk> NCommander: wish to apply as in get an account on kernel.u.c?
<rtg> amitk: I uploaded LBM, but I'm not sure its much better. I need to work on some key repeat issues today, so don't know if I'll get to it.
<amitk> rtg: ar2424 loads up both ath5k and madwifi. Do we check for PCI id uniqueness in our driver lists? modules.alias perhaps?
<NCommander> amitk, well, isn't that what kernel team membership is?
<amitk> NCommander: BenC has already mentioned he is handling your account creation, right? 
<NCommander> right, but I didn't know if this was like other teams where you had to be formally voted in or
 * NCommander should just say he's extremely lost ;-)
<rtg> amitk: there is no PCI uniqueness, which is kind of a problem. you don't know if madwifi supports the NIC until it looks at the RF chip.
<amitk> NCommander: no it isnt. It will be done. Account creation processes take some time.
<NCommander> oh, ok
 * NCommander knew it took time, just wanted to make sure there wasn't nothing else I had to do
<NCommander> I look forward to improving ports :-)
<amitk> NCommander: I mean there is no voting. You have been 'approved' :)
<NCommander> woooo
<NCommander> amitk, and now ports has a 2.6.27.2 based kernel
<rtg> amitk: do you know of the madwifi DKMS package on my PPA? It _does_ support the AR2424.
<NCommander> so if it gets merged into the main line, it will be a matter of rebase and then merge
<NCommander> (or life is easy)
<amitk> rtg: i didn't know of DKMS package. But madwifi isn't a problem. Samsung Q1 AR2424 works with madwifi; doesn't with ath5k.
<rtg> amitk: ah, ok. I'll be the ath5k ANI is failing to converge and it resets all of time?
<amitk> rtg: on the other hand, the AR2425 chip on EEE PC seems to have same PCI id, but it works with ath5k
<amitk> so I can't even remove that PCI id from the ath5k driver
<amitk> rtg: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284354
<rtg> amitk: you might have to have a blacklist file specific to the platform. ugh!
<amitk> rtg: how do I blacklist by platform? Do you mean add a blacklist-samsungq1 file in /etc/modprobe.d ?
<rtg> amitk: Are you creating an image for this unit? Or is it running the standard distro install?
<amitk> rtg: separate image. So you want to stuff a blacklist file into /etc/modprobe.d somewhere?
<amitk> no way to do this in code then
<rtg> amitk: yep - you'll have to have a patch in module-utils-init that blacklists the ath5k, but this only works if the image is unique to the samsungq1. 
<amitk> rtg: it is a generic mobile image :-/
<rtg> hmm, that is a problem.
<rtg> amitk: you said ath5k _does_ work for some AR chips?
<amitk> rtg: AR2425 on eee pc
<rtg> amitk: have you tried LBM on the samsungq1?
<rtg> we are talking Intrepid, right?
<amitk> rtg: intrepid and no lbm attempted yet
<amitk> rtg: looks like there are two opposing bugs - 284354 for samsung (madwifi works; ath5k does) and 182489 (ath5k works; madwifi doesn't)
<amitk> rtg: and both don't work out of the box since they require to blacklist one or the other driver manually
<rtg> hmm, need coffee.
<rtg> amitk: maybe this is a case where we need jockey support, e.g., blacklist madwifi by default but allow jockey to change the blacklist to ath5k.
<rtg> similar to the wl driver dilemma.
<amitk> rtg: where are the jockey rules that would make the determination?
<rtg> amitk: jockey is written by pitti to allow you to make choices as to which driver is used. consider the nVidia case where you have the 2-D and 3-D drivers available.
<rtg> Its System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<amitk> rtg: I know about jockey. I was wondering if it can take platform specific rules
<rtg> amitk: quirks? I dunno.
<rtg> I sure am having Bresnan problems this morning.
<amitk> rtg: bresnan? your isp?
<rtg> amitk: yep. I had to switch to my alternate route
<amitk> 10:46 < slangasek> the comments in bug #284109 say that CONFIG_FTRACE is a performance hit without CONFIG_DYNAMIC_FTRACE,    lieb           even when ftrace is not being used; can anyone confirm that?  Do we need to get CONFIG_FTRACE turned      lool           off for release?
<amitk> rtg: ^
<amitk> pardon the random nicks in between, cut paste issue
<rtg> amitk: CONFIG_DYNAMIC_FTRACE is disabled as of 2.6.27-12
<amitk> rtg: CONFIG_FTRACE is being questioned here
<apt_get> Hi
<rtg> amitk: uh, lemme look.
<apt_get> I have two modems USB.   AIKO and YISO.  The 2 connection works.   but no at same time.
<apt_get> can I modprobe usbserial two times? for the two vendor cards?
<amitk> rtg: lbm fixes my samsung q1 problem. No chance we can get these changes into our kernel?
<rtg> amitk: hmm, FTRACE is enabled. can you think of a good reason _not_ to turn it off?
<rtg> amitk: if you copy the LBM ath5k over the kernel copy, does it still compile and work?
<amitk> rtg: wasn't FTRACE being used by one of the other tracing systems?
<amitk> rtg: will copy and test and provide diff if it works
<amitk> rtg: no kernel uploads before release?
<rtg> amitk: it seems like a total debug feature to me. if its causing performance hits, then I think it has to go.
<amitk> rtg: no kernel uploads before release?
<rtg> amitk: definitely. I'm think we ought to have one today.
<rtg> s/think/thinking/
<amitk> BenC1 seemed to disagree ^
<rtg> amitk: I was off-channel, so didn't see  his arguments against.
<amitk> rtg: he expressed surprise on #ubuntu-devel
<amitk> rtg: I figured you would want to get in the stable updates in before release
<rtg> amitk: surprise that we might want to upload a kernel? 
<amitk> rtg: yeah
<rtg> BenC needs to get over here and defend himself before I accuse him of smoking drugs.
<amitk> rtg: disabling FTRACE might cause an ABI bump though?
<rtg> amitk: possibly.
<NCommander> amitk, wouldn't have FTRACE on cause some performance hit?
<BenC1> rtg: I wasn't arguing against it, just didn't know one was planned
<rtg> BenC1: since when do I ever plan anything?
<BenC1> rtg: I thought you already disabled ftrace and it wasn't an ABI bump
<amitk> NCommander: yes
<amitk> BenC1: DYNAMIC_FTRACE != FTRACE
<NCommander> amitk, ok, good, I am not loosing my mind
<BenC1> Ah
<rtg> BenC1: it was CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE
<BenC> which is the mechanism that will hopefully replace ptrace one day?
<elmo> utrace
<rtg> BenC: I think so. That was the presentation Rostedt gave at the plumbers conf
<BenC> Am I correct that ftrace in general basically adds padding to function prologue/epilogue to insert instrumentation for debugging?
<BenC> or am I thinking of some other debug crud?
<rtg> BenC: yep - says it add 5 bytes to the prologue/epilogue
<rtg> BenC: I'm thinking we want to turn it off.
<BenC> If it doesn't exclude static functions, that sounds like a _huge_ waste of memory in the kernel
<rtg> BenC: well, it is a debug function. I wonder how it got turned on in the first place.
<BenC> IIRC, amitk asked for it to be turned on :)
<rtg> BenC: disabling it is almost guarenteed to cause an ABI bump. I'm test building right now.
 * amitk looks at BenC in shock
<BenC> amitk: I could be remembering wrong (highly likely)
<BenC> I know it was a request from someone, and there were good arguments for it
<rtg> I'm sure not finding a log entry from Ubuntu regarding FTRACE.
<BenC> pretty sure that was disabled way before intrepid
<BenC> I'm wondering if the problem is more of a bad interaction with gcc than in ftrace itself
<amitk> BenC: FTRACE wasn't in older 2.6.24 kernels.
<BenC> rtg: I totally agree though, kill it
<BenC> Although I'm sure it will break whatever userspace tools are there to use it
 * NCommander checks to see the -lpia kernel has FTRACE enabled
<rtg> BenC: Steve will be really happy about an ABI bump at this late stage (!not).
<BenC> He may not even allow it
<rtg> I can't see releasing a kerbnel with performance killing cruft in it.
<rtg> kernel, even
<NCommander> Yup, it does
<NCommander> BenC & rtg, want me to go test build the lpia kernels w.o FTRACE?
<amitk> Steve was the one who brought up this bug.
<rtg> NCommander: can't hurt.
<NCommander> yay, more kernel fun :-)
 * abogani happy to have already done that work :)
<rtg> BenC: looks like disabling FTRACE only removes one symbol (mcount), so we might be able to get by without an ABI bump.
 * NCommander is now building the lpia kernels
<NCommander> Just to confirm, DYMANIC_FTRACE is ok?
<amitk> NCommander: no, turn it off
<rtg> DYMANIC_FTRACE == much badness
 * NCommander makes it go poof
<amitk> NCommander: could you make sure that ports doesn't have it too?
<NCommander> I doubt it, ports kernel is old
 * NCommander was checking as soon as he got the lpia kernel going
<NCommander> my build environment got screwed
<BenC> rtg: Nope
<BenC> rtg: mcount is most likely used by any module that was compiled against ftrace enabled kernel
<NCommander> The ports kernel predates FTRACE
<NCommander> (CONFIG_FTRACE IS MIA)
<NCommander> Er
<NCommander>  If it's runtime disabled
<NCommander> (the bootup default), then the overhead of the instructions is very
<NCommander> small and not measurable even in micro-benchmarks.
<NCommander> (from CONFIG_FTRACE help)
<rtg> BenC: so you think LRM/LBM stuff will be affected, huh. I suppose. drat.
<NCommander> If its disabled by default on boot-up, do we really need to kill it?
<BenC> NCommander: just the added bits to the function are what seem to be causing the problem
<NCommander> I must have missed that part
<NCommander> Whats the problem specificly :-)?
<NCommander> oh, and lpia build underway
<BenC> NCommander: ftrace instrumentation is causing random memory corruption problems
<NCommander> Ew
<BenC> well, not random, but it affects random things
<NCommander> Ok, building now, it will take about two hours for the build run to finish
<amitk> BenC: No. CONFIG_FTRACE wasn't causing the random corruption. CONFIG_DYNAMIC_FTRACE was. CONFIG_FTRACE was only adding overhead according to bug #284109
<rtg> amitk: correct.
<BenC> So if CONFIG_FTRACE isn't causing problems, why worry about it before release?
<BenC> And what exactly does DYNAMIC_FTRACE do?
<rtg> BenC: its not causing problems, just runtime overhead.
 * NCommander looks
<BenC> rtg: It's immeasurable according to docs
<BenC> rtg: Not much more than a bit of memory waste
<rtg> BenC: true, but Steve is the one that brought it up.
<amitk> BenC: slangasek brought up the bug late last night.
<NCommander> I could see FTRACE being usable, and we might be able to avoid an ABI bump if we just disable DYMANIC_FTRACE vs. FTRACE
<rtg> BenC: its hard to imagine that it has only negligible impact. its on _every_ fucntion call.
<BenC> rtg: but it's a set of nops, IIRC, and any decent CPU can pipeline that right through (no different than our dynamic UP setup for single cpu systems)
<amitk> Documentation/ftrace.txt isn't very clear. I quote "If CONFIG_DYNAMIC_FTRACE is set, the system will run with
<amitk> virtually no overhead when function tracing is disabled"
<rtg> amitk: do you remember the LP bug number?
<amitk> bug #284109
<amitk> it seems mere speculation in the bug report, no hard numbers.
<rtg> amitk: hmm, no real info there.
<NCommander> so we kill just FTRACE_DYMANIC, or both FTRACE and FTRACE_DYMANIC?
<rtg> BenC, amitk: I'm inclined to leave it alone until someone can prove or disprove a performance hit.
<rtg> NCommander: just CONFIG_DYNAMIC_FTRACE for now
<NCommander> With a little luck that will prevent the ABI breakage
<amitk> NCommander: DYNAMIC_FTRACE doesn't bump abi
<NCommander> THat's what I was hoping :-)
<apt_get> I have two modems USB.   AIKO and YISO.  The 2 connection works.   but no at same time.
<apt_get> can I modprobe usbserial two times? for the two vendor cards?
<jdong> apt_get: the module should making devices for both cards
<jdong> modprobing twice doesn't do anything that modprobing once doesn't.
<amitk> rtg: diff between in-kernel ath5k and lbm version is quit large. It also depends on changed structures in include/net. So no easy way of just forward porting ath5k driver. It is all or nothing.
<amitk> apt_get: do you need to use module params for usbserial?
<apt_get> jdong i only can use the device if I 'modprobe usbserial vendor=0x0eab product=0xc893'
<apt_get> but the other device use another vender and product
<jdong> mm, I see, amitk is on the spot then
<apt_get> amitk: can I use the both? at same time?   
<Keybuk> rtg: I have to send the entire mail, again?
<NCommander> brb
<rtg> Keybuk: that is what greg k-h prefers. otherwise they have to keep track of it manually.
<rtg> Keybuk: also, send it to the maintainer. otherwise it'll just get lost in the merge blizzard
<Keybuk> I don't follow
<Keybuk> so what should I do?
<Keybuk> 1) mail the patch again
<Keybuk> 2) cc stable@kernel.org ?
<Keybuk> 3) cc someone else ?
<rtg> Keybuk: add the Cc, change the subject to [PATCH v2], and email it To: the maintainer as well as Cc LKML.
<Keybuk> how do I change the subject?  git auto-generates the [PATCH] bit
<Keybuk> who is "the maintainer" ?
<rtg> The 'Cc: stable@kernel.org' goes in the bosy of the commit.
<rtg> s/bosy/body/
<Keybuk> err, wtf?
<elmo> it can't go into stable till it's in mainline?
<rtg> elmo: correct
<Keybuk> Cc goes in the header, no?
<elmo> so why are we sending it to stable@ already?
<rtg> Keybuk: tell you what, I'll format the patch and send it to you.
<apt_get> i´m trying to make the both usb modems work. But or one or other!  at same time i cant do that
<rtg> elmo: greg and chris have said they don't want a direct Cc, they prefer that it be in the body of the commit. that way it gets handled automatically.
<elmo> rtg: sure.  I just thought you couldn't cc (direct or otherwise) stable until it was accepted into mainline
<elmo> rtg: (which this hasn't been, yet, AFAIK?)
<rtg> elmo: correct
<apw> this allows whomeever merges it to decide if its still stable material, if they do they merge it with the Cc: and the stable people can pick those up programattically from linus' tree, thus only getting stuff which has hit mainline
<rtg> Keybuk: the list of maintainers for most subsystems is kept in MAINTAINERS at the root of the kernel tree.
<elmo> I'm pretty sure the maintainer for IPMI stuff is still Corey Minyard (sp?)
<Keybuk> yes
<Keybuk> the guy who's named just above the one line I added in my patch :-/
<rtg> Keybuk: hmm, the email that I received did not have his address.
<Keybuk> it's in the body ;)
<Keybuk> plz wave magick wand to make kernel peeps merge patch kthx :p
<rtg> Keybuk: in order for the patch to bubble up into mainline, it generally has to go through the subsystem maintainer. He's not likely to see it on LKML because of the volume, so you have to send it to him directly.
<Keybuk> can you do that for me?
<rtg> Keybuk: working on it.
<apt_get> Cant I modprobe two times usbserial module?   i´m trying to make 2 usb modems work. 
<mjg59> apt_get: No
<apt_get> or I modprobe with onde vendor, or woth another
<apt_get> =o(
<Keybuk> ben
<NCommander> what's beh Keybuk 
<Keybuk> ww
<apw> rtg your hardy-next tree, is that the latest kernel about for hardy or do we have a later one
<NCommander> amitk & BenC disabling FTRACE_DYMANIC (without FTRACE) does not break the ABI
<rtg> apw: I need to update it since its missing a couple of important patches, e.g. DYNAMIC_FTRACE
<NCommander> ^on lpia
<NCommander> DO we need any more changes to land in the tree, or should I submit the patchset?
<rtg> NCommander: you might have to wait a bit for amitk to return. another 30 minutes perhaps
<NCommander> rtg, is lpia going to be folded into the main kernel packages, or is that going to remain separate?
<rtg> separate
<NCommander> what was the rationale for keeping it separate?
<rtg> disparate release schedules between lpia and distro
 * NCommander is surprised it didn't get stuck in -ports
<rtg> its not community maintained.
<elmo> umm, what?
<elmo> oh
<NCommander> oh
 * NCommander is learning a great many things from just two days in #u-kernel
<apt_get> exist a way to make usbserial use two diferent devices?? please
<apt_get> I remember that with NE2000 old driver we can make a copy of the module and modprobe the second... and make two cards to work together
<NCommander> rtg, so if powerpc/sparc may be pulled back into main linux, then does that mean changes w.r.t to the support status on PowerPC and sparc?
<BenC> apt_get: it automatically does
<BenC> apt_get: I would be surprised if it didn't connect to both devices...it's hot-plug (and thus multidevice) capable
<apt_get> no it doesnt 
<rtg> NCommander: not for the foreseeable future
<apt_get> with lsusb  i can see the 2 devices
<BenC> apt_get: show me dmesg with both devices connected
<apt_get> lsusb
<apt_get> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 19d2:fffe
<apt_get> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0eab:c893
 * NCommander feels somewhat confused then ....
<BenC> apt_get: the old ne2k driver was ISA and also not hot-plug, so that's not even a comparison
<apt_get> to make /dev/ttyUSB0 work, I need 'modprobe usbserial vendor=0x0eab product=0xc893'
<apt_get> but the other card dont work. because usbserial only see the vendor i had specified
<BenC> apt_get: please pastebin dmesg...I can't help much just based on what you are telling me
<apt_get> ok
<BenC> apt_get: then instead of passing it on the module command line, use the newid file in sysfs for that device
<NCommander> rtg, I'm testing the bootability of the linux-lpia kernel, looks good so far
<rtg> NCommander: did you ever have any failures while DYNAMIC_FTRACE was enabled?
<NCommander> rtg, no
<NCommander> Both lpia kernel flavors built fine
<apt_get> newid file in sysfs?
<BenC> apt_get: new_id
<BenC> apt_get: /sys/bus/usb-serial/drivers/generic/new_id
<amitk> NCommander: I am going to do a fresh rebase of the lpia kernel on top of the ubuntu intregrated tree once it is prepped for release.
<amitk> NCommander: but your Kconfig changes can be applied as a separate patch in the meanwhile
<NCommander> amitk, what Kconfig changes? I only changed the config files ...
<amitk> NCommander: config file changes == Kconfig changes
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> I'm just making sure the image boots right now
<NCommander> what was the FTRACE bug number?
<amitk> it was the e1000e bug, search for that on LP
<NCommander> Oh, that was caused that?!
<NCommander> Damn
<amitk> meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
<mnemo> amitk: I added more info about the patch in this bug --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/285572
<mnemo> do you think you can push this patch given the additional information?
<apt_get> BenC:  its working now.  with option module
<apt_get> and with /sys/bus/usb-serial/drivers/option1/new_id  u have said
<mnemo> im looking for someone who can help me review and push a tiny kernel patch for intrepid
<mnemo> apt_get: do you know how to get stuff merged?
<NCommander> That was educational
<amitk> mnemo: i am going to add the x server guy on this bug. He has to agree to carry his side of the patch first
<mnemo> amitk: bryce harrington has agreed to merge his part if you merge the kernel part
<mnemo> bryce is online at irc as well if you want to talk to him (nickname "bryce")
<amitk> mnemo: I know bryce :) In that case I can push it in.
<mnemo> okay sweet... that's awesome... let's make it happen... :)
<NCommander> arg, I closed the meeting window, who was talking about the kernel on arm?
<amitk> NCommander: me. busy now. Lets talk next week or something. It isn't urgent
<amitk> NCommander: re ARM
<NCommander> amitk, I mailed you the lpia patch
<amitk> mnemo: patch is in. Go after bryce.
<mnemo> will do
<rtg> amitk: can you copy the mailing list?
<amitk> rtg: umm... I pushed the patch in. Do you want me to post the patch to ML instead?
<rtg> amitk: mail it as well, so that it gets some notice.
<amitk> rtg: ack
<amitk> NCommander: thanks for patch. In future, send all patches to kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com so that it doesn't get bottlenecked on me.
<amitk> greaaaat
<amitk> NCommander: thanks for patch. In future, send all patches to kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com so that it doesn't get bottlenecked on me.
<NCommander> amitk, alright
<GnarusLeo> Hi geeks! I have been using the howto found on "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile#Alternate%20Build%20Method:%20The%20Old-Fashioned%20Debian%20Way" for building my own kernel.It is built out of the vanilla kernel. The kernel compiles, and install allright. The problem is when I want to build modules, I get an error of a missing /arch/Makefile_32.cpu" file. After som googling, I found that this is indeed a bug: "https:
<GnarusLeo> //bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kernel-package/+bug/195673" Is there any way around, without a real dirty fix? Thanks in advance
<GnarusLeo> So the ASM bug posted on that site will be an issue for me as well
<kirkland> what's the state of the e1000e driver in intrepid?
<rtg> kirkland: its as good as it gets. root cause was DYNAMIC_FTRACE
<NCommander> kirkland, I think its been unblacklisted since the issue was FTRACE_DYMANIC
<NCommander> lol
<kirkland> rtg: NCommander: cool, thanks, guys
<NCommander> rtg, did that kernel get uploaded yet?
<GnarusLeo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kernel-package/+bug/195673 <-- really need a workaround. Anyone got anything? Would be much appriciated
<rtg> NCommander: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<NCommander> nice
<rtg> GnarusLeo: looks like to me that you're pointing to the wrong place for headers. It ought to be something like /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic
<GnarusLeo> but its on a custom build?
<GnarusLeo> rtg, thanks for answering :)
<rtg> GnarusLeo: it looks like you are trying to build against un-prepped headers.
<GnarusLeo> so I have to prep the headers? Sounds difficult
<rtg> GnarusLeo: what is custom abuot your build?
<GnarusLeo> we are building a new kernel based upon  vanilla, for the acer aspire one. 
<GnarusLeo> and we are really stumped on this
<rtg> GnarusLeo: so why is this an Ubuntu problem? Are you starting with an Ubuntu package?
<GnarusLeo> rtg, it is a custom kernel built off ubuntu
<Syco54645_AAO> ok, GnarusLeo i am here now
<GnarusLeo> actually, here is Syco54645, he was the one who actually built it, unfortunally, I have to leave in a few mins
<rtg> GnarusLeo: I assume the customization is largely in the .config file?
<Syco54645_AAO> and unfortunately i cannot reproduce the error
<GnarusLeo> rtg, correct
<Syco54645_AAO> rtg: it is completely in the config file, just removed unneeded things
<rtg> Syco54645_AAO: did you start with one of the flavours, like generic?
<Syco54645_AAO> rtg: i used vanilla from kernel.org
<NCommander> oh yay, the powerpc 2.6.27.2 doesn't boot
<NCommander> wooo
<rtg> Syco54645_AAO: are you trying to build an out-of-tree module?
<Syco54645_AAO> rtg: i used this to build fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-some-string-here kernel-image kernel-headers
<Syco54645_AAO> rtg: not sure what you mean by that
<GnarusLeo> rtg, he is trying to build just the plain old madwifi drivers
<Syco54645_AAO> i did not modufy the source
<GnarusLeo> kernel modules
<Syco54645_AAO> but yes, trying to build madwifi is where the issue crept up, i assume any module will cause the issue
<rtg> ok. madwifi is out of tree,e.g., its not part of the kernel. therefore it must use the correct headers. right?
<GnarusLeo> yes
<Syco54645_AAO> ah ok, that is what i thought out of tree meant...
<GnarusLeo> rtg, actually, neither of us put the bug up on launchpad. It just came up on googling our issue
<rtg> then, back to my original point. you have to have the headers package installed for the flavour against which you are building.
<Syco54645_AAO> rtg: people did install the headers that were created by my compile, if that is what you meant.
<Syco54645_AAO> when i compile, it produces two deb files, one is headers, the other is kernel image
<rtg> Syco54645_AAO: so, if you get the Hardy kernel package, then 'debuild -b', you should get a number of .debs
<Syco54645_AAO> ok
<Syco54645_AAO> i have the generic kernel package on here
<Syco54645_AAO> but am not in that kernel, in the one that i built
<rtg> Syco54645_AAO: you have to have the Ubuntu kernel package.
<Syco54645_AAO> rtg: well i didnt remove it, so it should still be there.  it is in /boot
<rtg> Syco54645_AAO: the source package.
<rtg> Syco54645_AAO: 'apt-get source linux-image'
<GnarusLeo> rtg, why will we need the old kernel headers, if we made new ones?
<rtg> GnarusLeo, Syco54645_AAO: maybe you guys ought to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMaintenance 'cause I don't think we're on the same page.
<Syco54645_AAO> rtg: i am honestly just confused as to why when i compile vanilla and create a header and image deb file and then install it with dpkg i can compile things, but give it out to others and they cannot.  it complains about the makefile_32 file in a location that i do not even have, but again, it works fine for me
<rtg> dunno
<Syco54645> like gnarusleo said, he found a bug report related to it.  others have found bug reports before related to it but no fixes.
<Syco54645> so either i am doing something really wrong and missing something on the kernel compile page of the wiki
<Syco54645> or it is missing something
<Syco54645> or that method just does not work any longer
<rtg> as far as I can tell, it folks trying to do things for which the package was not designed. you're on your own there.
<amitk> Syco54645: hmm... can you acutally compile the kernel using this --> fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-some-string-here
<Syco54645> amitk: that is how i did it, except with "kernel-image kernel-headers" on the end
<amitk> Syco54645: that is probably a debian'ism. Not sure if it hits the right targets. Use 'debuild -b' and then report back.
<Syco54645> ok
<amitk> Syco54645: or 'fakeroot debian/rules binary-custom-<flavourname>' for a single flavour if you are using the custom-binary method
<Syco54645_AAO> um said debuild is not there, and that it is not in apt
<rtg> yum?
<Syco54645_AAO> i am on ubuntu
<rtg> sudo apt-get install devscripts
 * amitk is outta here... good night folks
<Syco54645_AAO> later amitk 
<pgraner> amitk: night
<Syco54645_AAO> rtg: that worked, running debuild -b now
<rtg> rtg is outta here
<Syco54645_AAO> well debuild failed
<Syco54645_AAO> oh well
<Syco54645_AAO> ill call it a night there
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-10-22
<Wavesonics> does anyone know if Ubuntu 8.10 will have ext4 enabled?
<Keybuk> it does
<Keybuk> not by default though
<Keybuk> the kernel module is there, and the userland tools are too
<Keybuk> rtg: so Corey Minyard replied and said Signed-off-by: him ...
<Keybuk> does that mean it's in the upstream kernel now?
<Keybuk> who has to commit it?
<rtg> Keybuk: no, I still have to send it to akpm.
<rtg> I though they'd have a maintainer's tree, but I guess not.
<Keybuk> how do you do that?
<rtg> Keybuk: I'll have to figure it out. Its been awhile since I sent anything to Andrew.
<rtg> Keybuk: once I do send it, you'll get 1 or more automated responses that tell you when the patch transitions states
<Keybuk> so, let me work this out
<Keybuk> you first send the patch to the subsystem maintainer
<Keybuk> cc lkml, just for kicks
<Keybuk> and _if_ you think it might be worth a stable update later, add a Cc: stable@kernel.org in the body
<Keybuk> the subsystem maintainer might commit it themselves to their own tree
<Keybuk> or they might just reply with another signed-off-by line?
<Keybuk> at that point, I guess you *reformat* the patch to include that new signed-off-by line, and then send it to someone else?
<rtg> Keybuk: the subsystem maintainer _should_ commit to their tree. Seems like Cory is being lazy, or they don't actually have a subsystem tree. After all, isn't that the role of a subsystem maintainer?
<Keybuk> why would you have a subsystem tree for every single driver?
<rtg> Anyway, the Cc is to notify stable when the patch is included in Linus tree.
<Keybuk> what if there's no subsystem?
<rtg> Reformatting the patch with an extended SOB would normally happen when he maintainer added it to their tree.
<rtg> Keybuk: All drivers belong to a subsystem at some layer.
<Keybuk> let's say I get around to writing waitfd()
<Keybuk> who would I send that patch to ?
<rtg> Keybuk: you're getting pretty high up the stack. You'll have to get new syscalls ack'd by Linus' first level lieutenants. Guys like  Garzik, Miller, Morton, etc.
<rtg> suffice it to say, there  are no hard and fast rules for patch submission.
<rtg> its kind of fluid :)
<rtg> generally, someone will tell you what to do if you've transgressed.
<rtg> just setup a Netgear WNDR3300 (RangeMax Dual Band Wireless-N Router). Seems like it's working pretty good.
 * apw wonders if you are using it as a router, or have installed intrepid on it :)
<rtg> nope, just as a router. I'm using it to test wireless stuff, so I don't want to introduxce any more problems to the mix.
<hallyn> so is there any chance at all of the freezer control group (just pulled into Linus' tree a few days ago) making it into the intrepid kernel?
<rtg> hallyn: this close to release? I don't think so.
<hallyn> drat
<lamont> NCommander: around?
<NCommander> lamont, yup
<hallyn> guess i'll see how trivially i can pull those patches into intrepid.git
<NCommander> lamont, what's up?
<Ng> do any of you guys have USB 3g modems? they pretend to be CD drives until you eject them, then they become modems. I just tried two different models on two laptops and they just spew loads of scsi errors
<Ng> ./win 245
<Ng> gar
<calc> 100 for /proc/sys/vm/vfs_cache_pressure seems too low at least on laptops
<calc> anyone around for a discussion about it?
<jdong> calc: you mean too high?
<calc> jdong: needs to be a larger number it seems or something else is causing problems during high disk io
<calc> jdong: my system is almost completely unresponsive when i do a transmission torrent check
<calc> jdong: can't use evolution or even pidgin at times, not even repainting the screen
<jdong> calc: isn't that more of an IO scheduler issue?
<calc> jdong: probably so, someone pointed me at this tuning option but i think its probably a io scheduler issue
<calc> jdong: i don't know enough about how disk io works under linux to know what is the problem
<jdong> calc: do you see any evidence of swapping?
<jdong> calc: if you're swapping it could possibly be a vfs_cache_pressure or vm.swappiness issue
<calc> 4MB usage in swap
<calc> ~ 2300MB in buffers
<jdong> calc: yeah that's not cache pressure then
<calc> er not buffers
<calc> 2300MB in cached, sorry about that
<calc> i'm checking a 28GB torrent
<jdong> calc: that's your IO scheduler not prioritizing the smaller requests needed to check your e-mail vs the 5GB of torrent data :)
<jdong> err, 28GB :)
<calc> heh
<calc> as this channel is logged i'll leave it at that ;-)
<calc> but it seems in general not to fairly divide up disk io between apps
<calc> to the point that pidgin didn't repaint for what seemed like at least 30s, i finally switched to my terminal window, so i don't know how long it actually took
<jdong> calc: well it fairly divides between IO requests
<jdong> calc: doesn't help if your torrent client is making a lot of said requests :)
<jdong> calc: have you tried to see if the deadline IO scheduler works any better for your workload?
<jdong> echo deadline > /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler
<calc> jdong: how do i switch to it?
<calc> oh ok
<calc> is that safe to do while under heavy disk io?
<jdong> yeah
<jdong> they're designed to be online-switchable
<calc> ok
<calc> that is amazingly better
<calc> completely responsive
<calc> hmm maybe i should switch back to verify its actually not a placebo thing
<calc> what was the other one called?
<calc> it definitely seems more responsive than it was, but it might be due to other reasons, need to try flipping back and forth
<steve__> hrm, it appears deadline is the default scheduler here: 
<steve__> [denisovich ~]$ cat /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler
<steve__> noop anticipatory [deadline] cfq
<calc> i switched to cfq to see what it does
<paran> calc: cfq is the default for -generic kernel
<calc> ok
<sbeattie> ah, right, that machine is running the -kernel server
<paran> calc: in my experience excessive disk-io when using bittorrent is often caused by fragmentation in the (ext3) file system
<calc> well deadline does seem more responsive to a non-scientific click on my mailboxes in evolution test
<calc> paran: well doing a torrent check causes a lot of disk io also
<calc> and apparently helps to expose holes in the scheduler
<calc> hmm when i waited a bit to let cache purge my mailboxes it seems deadline might not help much after all
<calc> so i really can't tell :\
<paran> calc: of course, but the disk IO will hurt a lot more if it is mostly seeks, cause of fragmentation
<calc> yea
<calc> so is there any way to defrag ext3? :)
<calc> everyone claimed that ext3 never needed to be defraged in the past
<paran> calc: you can use "filefrag <filename>" to see how fragmented a file is
<calc> really fraged
<paran> calc: as far as I know you can't. the problem is that ext3 do not like the usage pattern of a typical torrent client
<calc> eg 9915 extents found perfection would be 3
<paran> calc: you should get a client that pre allocates (writes the whole file full with zeroes) before starting the download
<calc> paran: well the default one in ubuntu that is preinstalled doesn't do that, so maybe i should file a bug :\
<calc> though i think filing a bug about the lack of a defragger when it is clearly really needed would also be good
<calc> jdong: you made one i see in google ;-)
<jdong> calc: haha :)
<jdong> calc: something else to consider with CFQ is the use of ionice priorities
<paran> calc: the problem is that most people would then file bugs complaining about their torrents not starting right away
<jdong> calc: you can punt your torrent client to best-effort priority 8
<calc> jdong: ah
<jdong> paran: ext4 will support preallocation right?
<jdong> i.e. KTorrent with XFS uses the XFS preallocation calls.
<jdong> takes a fraction of a second to reserve optimal contiguous space for the entire torrent
<calc> jdong: so is your defrag tool safe? :)
<jdong> calc: it is basically a cp a b; mv b a;
<jdong> calc: as long as your filesystem treats mv b a atomically it should be safe
<jdong> worst case is leaving behind a tempfile
<calc> ok
<calc> where is the official copy of this tool? :)
<paran> jdong: I haven't really followed ext4, but I think so
<jdong> calc: you're a pretty experienced hand at UNIX, you probably can just do it by hand for problematic files :)
<jdong> calc: it should be in bzr somewhere on launchpad
<jdong> (lol)
<calc> lol
<calc> ah i see it
<calc> 3rd hit on google
<calc> it seems you have lots of empty branches on lp that you forgot to delete
<jdong> haha that could very well be
<jdong> calc: you know, I've always considered writing a hackish script that's the equivalent of Windows's foreground-IO-booster
<jdong> the default behavior of workstation builds of Windows is to allocate a higher priority for the foreground app
<jdong> that might arguably help interactiveness a bit if you are runing a torrent client and switch to your e-mail client
<calc> yea
<paran> do the defragmenting program you are talking about now simply moves files between file systems?
<calc> jdong: defrag is pretty cool :)
<jdong> paran: pretty much it makes a copy of the file and checks if the new copy has fewer fragments according to filefrags
<calc> of course it would be nice if ext3/ext4 or something like that had built in defrag option
<jdong> paran: it's the same strategy xfs_fsr uses, except XFS has a efficient way to sort by most fragmented files
<calc> iirc XFS has something like that
<jdong> yup
<calc> when i tried it was buggy though and ate my fs ;-)
<jdong> calc: well it's as safe as XFS is ;-)
<jdong> what it does is basically equivalent of cp and mv operations except it uses an atomic mv
<calc> jdong: heh
<jdong> (XFS mv is NOT atomic by default)
<jdong> that IMO is insane
<jdong> but technically POSIX-compliant :D
<paran> jdong: that is pretty much the only thing you can do from user space. I have defragmented files by moving from ext3 to a tmpfs and back :)
<jdong> paran: yeah, I don't know (or WANt to know!) what that does to free space fragmentation
<jdong> but empirically it helps a lot with file fragmentation and read performance
<calc> jdong: does defrag have an option to skip files that are mostly defraged already?
<jdong> calc: there should be a frags/MB threshold commandline flag
<calc> ok
<jdong> calc: by default IIRC it is pretty sane, like around 2frags/MB?
<calc> oh ok
<jdong> paran: another neat trick that's worked wonders for me: tar and remove all the files mentioned in readahead/boot, then restore them at once from the tar
<calc> i didn't look to see what it defaulted to
<jdong> paran: that's managed to shave 10-15% time off readahead for me
<jdong> I'm guessing EXT3 is more likely to allocate files in the same area of the disk if created at the same time?
<calc> what would be neat is a defrag that could work like norton defrag on windows (or how it used to work) where you could even select file order, like what you are basically doing with tar
<paran> jdong: yeah, that should work.
<jdong> calc: yeah I wish we actually had a defrag API call!
<jdong> (ext4 feature)
<calc> and have option to defrag order most recent to oldest accessed files on the disk, that would help for non ssd's
<calc> jdong: oh its in ext4?
<paran> in the mean time you could always use XFS.
<jdong> calc: Windows is nice that it gives an atomic defrag function that basically takes a inode and place to put it
<calc> paran: XFS is too scary for me after it eating my disk multiple times in the past :\
<paran> calc: oh? we have many TiB on XFS at work, no problems and much better performance than ext3.
<calc> paran: well the last time i used XFS was quite a while back > 4 years ago so it probably has improved
<calc> but it was very very unreliable back then
<jdong> calc: XFS used to have a lot of out-of-order write hazard bugs back then
<jdong> well s/bugs/'features'/
<jdong> it's better
<jdong> not as reliable as ext3 for irresponsible plug-pulling but should be good enough in gneeral
<calc> after seeing its bugs and reiserfs bugs i decided to go with what everyone uses since it tends to be more debugged, eg ext3 for now
<jdong> I put all my torrents on XFS for performance
<jdong> my data and OS is on ext3
<jdong> XFS's small-file performance still sucks
<paran> the only thing I remember is that XFS on 32 bit x86 used to be problematic, but it was years since we installed anything not x86_64 :)
<calc> jdong: is defrag smart enough not to cross mount points?
 * calc considers running it on /
<calc> paran: i'm still having to use i386 since resume doesn't work right on my laptop on amd64
<calc> wow transmission manages to fairly consistently frag files ~ 32frag/MB
<ARCKEDA> WTF/
<calc> so ext4 became 'stable' as of yesterday?
<calc> apparently fedora 10 is going to use it
<calc> hmm actually that happened on oct 11, wikipedia seems to be conflicting itself
<NCommander> calc, well, fix the confliction
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-10-23
<nikolam> Could someone comment on this bug? Seems that 2.6.24-21 on amd64 has a problem
<nikolam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/287416
<amitk> rtg: I already suggested splitting lbm into smaller parts but it is too late now. But IMO, we should do it for Jaunty
<rtg> amitk: LBM isn't subject to SRU policies, so it may not be too late. There might be some package naming policies that get abused, but thats more a matter of getting exceptions granted.
<amitk> rtg: cjwatson's words, not mine. Let me get him
<rtg> amitk: there is no hurry. its not something I'm gonna do today.
<amitk> rtg: lbm is in main and I was assured that that made things complicated
<rtg> it probably does.
<rtg> however, kernel packages are already special  since they get new package names with every ABI.
<cjwatson> amitk: so what's this about splitting up lbm?
<rtg> cjwatson: I suggested splitting out compat-wireless as a way to mitigate regressions from other drivers.
<cjwatson> I'm really concerned about messing around with packaging at this point
<amitk> rtg: I was suggesting even finer grained, separate out ath5k from the rest
<cjwatson> I'd rather not
<rtg> nor would I
<rtg> besides, right now compat-wireless is the only thing in LBM
<cjwatson> right, and people will probably only have one of those chipsets
<amitk> cjwatson: given that ath5k users are going to _depend_ on lbm, how else do we ensure that we don't regress lbm during the next 18 months.
<rtg> well, LBM has been going through the -proposed cycle, just like other kernel packages.
<cjwatson> it's going to suck somewhat for atheros users no matter what we do. A week ago I would have agreed with you, but now? I can't say I'm so sure
<amitk> rtg: it is a question of QAing all of compat-wireless vs. just ath5k in -proposed
<rtg> amitk: but ath5k doesn't exist in a vacuum. its intimately intertwined with the rest of the wireless stack.
<amitk> rest of the stack, yes. Rest of the drivers, no.
<rtg> amitk: as cjwatson pointed out, you don't have to worry about the rest of the drivers 'cause they won't get loaded anyway..
<amitk> rtg: so just remove in-kernel ath5k and do a best-effort on LBM?
<rtg> amitk: thats pretty much my plan.
<rtg> we are somewhat subject to upstream progress.
<cjwatson> if you guys really think that splitting out a compat-wireless package from lbm is the only sane answer, then I'm willing to defer; you'll need to be really careful about the package structure, though, and it'll need a linux-meta update
<amitk> rtg: do you forsee alsa or something else coming back into lbm?
<rtg> cjwatson: I'm open to suggestions. Also, I don't think we need to do this before release. The current LBM is as good as it gets for awhile.
<rtg> I don't see the need for ALSA at this point
<cjwatson> rtg: we're going to have to document what people need to do at release time, and at the moment that's going to involve them installing LBM
<cjwatson> rtg: so this is hard to change later - people will have LBM installed already and will upgrade it all at once
<cjwatson> I mean, obviously in general I'm in favour of fewer things having to be changed before release now :)
<amitk> rtg: besides users for whom in-kernel ath5k works now will complain much louder later
<cjwatson> certainly if we're going to disable in-kernel ath5k then I think that needs to be done pre-release; it'll be almost impossible to QA after release
<rtg> one of the drivering forces for LBM in the past has been because there was no other mechanism to get new HW support. now we have an alternative (ubuntu-next), so those folks that just gotta have support can always use that. Ubuntu-next kind of relieves to need to add a bunch of stuff to LBM.
<rtg> I plan to upload a kernel today without ath5k support, if everyone is agreed.
<cjwatson> ack
<pgraner> rtg: the only that that should be in that kernel is the lack of 5k support
<rtg> pgraner: can't parse your sentence. the only change?
<pgraner> rtg: no other changes are allowed at this point, we have approval for just the disabling of ath5k... 
<rtg> pgraner: right. what'ya think I am? some profligate coder?
<pgraner> rtg: just checking in the past we have had other things "slip" in due to them being committed in the tree.
<rtg> amitk: so the mid-team plan is to go with LBM, so my job is to try not to break it with future updates, nor to add any devices that moight hose you up. correct?
<rtg> pgraner: I'll make sure that doesn't happen this time.
 * cjwatson appreciates it :)
<pgraner> rtg: thanks! love ya... mean it!
<rtg> eew!
<cjwatson> NURSE! BRAIN FLOSS
<amitk> rtg: yes. But rest of the distro will also depend on lbm now. They might get to you before I do if you break lbm :-p
<rtg> amitk: I'll just point them at ubuntu-next. its my bandaid for all HW enablement.
<cjwatson> so bug 267295 and bug 283316 -> intrepid-updates?
<cjwatson> if so, please adjust their milestones
<amitk> rtg: please refer to bug 284354 when disabling in-kernel ath5k
<amitk> rtg: madwifi + ath5k racing won't disappear with disabling in-kernel and installing lbm though
<cjwatson> uh. I thought you said in #ubuntu-release that it would
<amitk> cjwatson: on boot ath5k (lbm) will always win. But I am worried about suspend/resume case.
<amitk> still thinking about it...
<rtg> amitk: but its not a race.
 * amitk goes off to do a few tests
<amitk> rtg: what is not a race? suspend/resume?
<rtg> amitk: the loading sequence. ath5k only gets loaded after madwifi fails.
<amitk> rtg: so madwifi fails gracefully is what you're saying?
<rtg> amitk: I guess you could say that. It can't support the RF chip, so it bails out with an error.
<rtg> amitk: I have ogra checking to make sure madwifi isn't loading when LBM is installed.
<rtg> I remembered a bug that smb found in modprobe when 2 modules of different names claim the same PCI ID.
 * amitk nods
<asac> rtg: ath9k issue with eventual patch: #278190
<smb_tp> rtg, As long as the driver bails out with an error this might be ok (if the hw isn't left in a strange state)
<smb_tp> rtg, But err, yeah they claim the same id
<smb_tp> rtg, So it is as long as depmod is not changed. Have you heard something from John Masters?
<rtg> asac: this is a patch against the LBM stuff, right?
<amitk> rtg: in-kernel module has precedence over lrm?
<smb_tp> amitk, not ncessarily
<rtg> amitk: no. its LBM, LRM, then kernel.
<smb_tp> amitk, with same drivers (names) its defined in the search order of depmod.conf but for different names its random by dir creation order
 * amitk swears at a ath5k oops
<asac> rtg: not sure. i have no big picture about which version are where. a user just pointed me to that patch ... and since i saw that its Linville i thought it might be good crack ;)
<rtg> asac: its definitely good crack. I'll pick it up the next time I update LBM with a new compat-wireless tree.
<rtg> I think I'll wait until after release before I go rocking the boat. amitk will have me by the throat if I break his samsung device :)
<asac> rtg: isnt Q1 5k and this is about 9k?
<rtg> asac: it sure is :) I'm in an ath5k rut.
<asac> rtg: yeah. so, taking one step back from 5k, do you think that patch would be applicable for our 9k mainline driver?
<asac> :)
<amitk> rtg: just got an oops from ath5k on q1. Trying to get it out to a bug
<asac> or lbm there too?
<rtg> asac: probably, but its gonna be an SRU. 
<asac> rtg: sure. didnt ment to have that in final ;)
<asac> rtg: its assigned to you ... do youwant me to do anything else? e.g. like adding intrepid?
<rtg> asac: yep - add the Intrepid so it doesn;t get lost.
<asac> (sorry to ask now, but otherwise it will just drop from my radar and i wont be able to help remind you :))
<asac> ok done ;)
<asac> have fun with 5k then
<Kano> hi, did you see the security update 2.6.27.3?
<rtg> ugh, say it ain't so.
<lool> Hey folks
<NCommander> o_o;
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> *ow
<lool> amitk, rtg: I'd love to fix status/description of the ath5k / Q1U / madwifi / mobile bugs
<lool> First, wifi currently works with madwifi on the Q1U, even if you don't change anything
<lool> At least with WPA
<amitk> lool: doesn't for me with WPA2
<lool> amitk reported that it doesn't work with WPA2, but it's better than using lbm (which is not possible to sustain)
<lool> We will document ath5k in lbm as an alternative which is easy to install, but we can't install it by default
<ogra> lool, WEP as well
<lool> So WPA2 is broken with madwifi on Q1U; do we need to file / track this?  I'm happy to have a bug for it, but we wont do anything about it in intrepid, we will use a newer ath5k which works in all cases in jaunty
<lool> ogra: WEP broken?
<ogra> working
<lool> Ok
<lool> Another thing which is broken with madwifi is suspend resumle
<ogra> only if ath5k is present
<amitk> lool: madwifi future is a don't care. So no point in tracking WPA2 with a bug
<lool> There is no race with ath5k whatsoever; the module just plain don't like suspend/resume, even when ath5k isn't around
<ogra> works fine if you blacklist
<lool> amitk: Exactly, I think the same
<lool> ogra: suspend/resume works for you?  Not for me
<ogra> hmm, let me test again
<lool> I remove ath5k from module path
 * ogra blacklists ath5k
<lool> rebooted after update-initramfs -u, and wifi would break over suspend/resume
<lool> removing and reinserting the ath_* madwifi modules, and it would work again
<lool> So on this second madwifi issue, is it worth filing a bug?  Yes I think so
<lool> We can help suspend/resume with madwifi for intrepid; it's old style remove the module before suspend, but will work
<lool> Do we care for jaunty?  No
<lool> Is this critical?  No
<lool> Concerning the two ath5k and madwifi getting loaded; I understand why it happens, I think it's not good that we have to do this, but I don't have any magic wand to help it; it will effectively be fixed when a single driver supports all PCI ids and all their hardware
<lool> I don't expect this will be fixed in intrepid, and intend to close the corresponding bug with "wontfix in intrepid and we don't care in jaunty"
<lool> Finally, ath5k status in linux/linux-lpia: I didn't see ath5k working, rtg had issues with it and recommended removing it from linux/linux-lpia: I second that; it's high priority for intrepid, not critical I'd say but best to avoid half working wifi IMO; no idea how many affected people with working ath5k or half working
<lool> We should recommend lbm or let these people try madwifi IMO
<lool> Do I miss any issue?
<lool> Oh yes, the madwifi wpasupplicant backend
<ogra> lool, confirming, madwifi now asks for the passphrase after resume ... that used to work earlier 
<rtg> lool: I'm in the process if disabling ath5k in the kernel.
<lool> That's completely irrelevant, this backend had issues and wasn't needed with some cards/madwifi versions; it's orthogonal, we can't do anything about it and don't care for either intrepid or jaunty
<lool> rtg: Thanks; do you have a bug report for that?
<lool> rtg: If not, copy pasting your test results which you mailed to devel would be fine as a reference point
<rtg> lool: 284354
<lool> rtg: or just link the thread in the kernel changelog
<lool> rtg: 284354 is about two drivers for same PCI id getting loaded
<lool> It kind of became "Wifi debate on Q1U/mobile/ath5k/madwifi" though   :-/
<rtg> lool: the issues are kind of related, but I'll make it clear in the changelog.
<lool> rtg: Do you mind not using 284354?  I can open you another bug if you like
<lool> rtg: Or are you done already with the commits?
<rtg> lool: still in progress. just lemme know when you've a new LP number.
<lool> (rtg: I intend to wontfix the "two drivers for same PCI id" bug with rationale of my above monologue)
<lool> rtg: Will open a new bug for you now
<lool> rtg: 288148 assigned to you for the linux task
<lool> amitk: Will you do the linux-lpia rebase dance for this bug?
<amitk> lool: yes, I will rebase it. We should have it tomorrow.
<amitk> I'll wait for rtg to get done with his changes
<rtg> amitk: I think I'll test build before uploading. I'd hate to get reamed by Steve.
<amitk> rtg: wise course of action
<lool> amitk: assigning you to the linux-lpia task then
<rtg> amitk: I've pushed everything except the final changelog commit.
<lool> rtg: When I said 'this is completely irrelevant' earlier, I was speaking of the wpasupplicant madwifi backend BTW, not of what you said
<rtg> lool: I assumed that :)
<lool> rtg: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules/+bug/275423 sounds like what you reported in terms of wifi speed of ath5k
<lool> Too issues in the same bug unfortunately
<lool> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules/+bug/275692 is the suspend/resume bug I mentionned earlier
<lool> ogra: "
<lool> ogra: "I added a line 'SUSPEND_MODULES="ath_pci"' to /etc/pm/config.d/01-modules and now resuming works.
<rtg> lool: almost all ath5k issues are related to ANI failures, suspend/resume notwithstanding.
<lool> rtg: This one mentions poor network performance which reminded me of your own testing
<ogra> lool, right
<ogra> lool, though we wouldnt use /etc/pm/config.d from a package
<lool> ogra: I'm sure you're bored with all the sleep you've got; care to prepare an intrepid fix?
<lool> Yeah of course
<ogra> wher should that sit in ? 
<ogra> which package ? 
<lool> ogra: Good question
<ogra> effectively it shuld be in lrm :P
<lool> I wonder whether it makes sense in lrm
<lool> amitk, rtg: opinion?
<ogra> but thats something i dont really like to touch as non kernel guy
<ogra> i can put it in pm-utils as well, but it would be moot for 90% of users
<lool> ogra: Could you test it?  In terms of where to install what file with which contents
<lool> No, please not in pm-utils
<lool> We're going to forget it in there, and it will make suspend/resume slower for everybody
<rtg> lool: I can't figure out what you want an opinion on? adding madwifi to pm-utils for suspend/resume?
<lool> rtg: Yeah
<lool> rtg: Adding a hint to modprobe -r ath_pci on suspend/resume in lrm
<ogra>  /usr/lib/pm-utils/defaults would be one place to put it
<lool> ogra: I'd have thought /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/nnmadwifi
<lool> SUSPEND_MODULES="$SUSPEND_MODULES ath_pci"
<lool> nn < 50 I'd guess
<ogra> yeah
<rtg> lool: thats the way I've done it in the past.
<ogra> i'D suggest 10 
<lool> rtg: Someone preparing a lrm upload in the kernel team currently could include this fix?
<amitk> lool: wouldn't that start a precendent of different  packages hacking into pm-utils configs
<lool> amitk: I think it's the intention of this dir of modules to be extensible in this way
<ogra> amitk, thats what the xxxx.d dirs are for
<rtg> lool: that makes LRM dependent on pm-utils
<Kano> rtg: why dont you blacklist ath_pci for testing?
<Kano> my card can connect with both drivers
<lool> rtg: Why?
<lool> rtg: lrm just provides a pm-utils extension which is picked up if installed
<Kano> and the standard madwifi branch is even worse than ath_pci,because only the madwifi-hal branch or ath5k can use ar2007
<lool> rtg: Or are you suggesting you can fix this in the kernel module directly?
<amitk> lool: ogra: are you guys getting stable wireless connections on the Q1? I am oopsing in 5 minutes today
<ogra> i do
<lool> amitk: I do, but then I didn't really try high traffic
<rtg> lool: no, I was just considering whether LRM needed to be install time dependent on pm-utils.
<lool> I did do some ubuntu updates thopugh
<lool> rtg: I don't think this is needed, no
<rtg> lool: ok
 * amitk downloads a new mobile image
<Kano> rtg: ar2007 is for example on eee pc
<lool> rtg: Ideally, we would fix the relevant layer (kernel module) and have this quirk apply for all possible suspend/resume scenarii, but I'm not competent enough to suggest something lower level than pm-utils
<rtg> Kano: I had no luck with sustained transfers using ath5k. I also talked to Luis and he agreed that 2.6.27 ath5k isn't ready for prime time.
<lool> pm-utils is what is used on desktops and mobile flavours, it's good enough for us though
<Kano> rtg: but standard madwifi is useless for lots of mobile devices
<lool> I guess it wont work with echo mem >/sys/power/state though :-/
<rtg> Kano: you're right, which is why we're suggesting LBM with the compat-wireless stack.
<lool> ogra: If you have your Q1U booted, can you try the proposed SUSPEND_MODULES and confirm file pathname and contents?
<lool> ogra: i'm not 100% sure the files are sourced, they might be exec'ed
<lool> ogra: In which case, you need to implement it differently
<lool> Or in a different place
<ogra> doing now
<lool> ogra: You might want to test what happens when SUSPEND_MODULES is set in the main config
<ogra> lool, i'm pretty sure they need to be executable
<ogra> so #!/bin/sh
<lool> ogra: Then what I proposed isn't enough
<lool> ogra: I'm not sure how do you keep state on whether ath_pci needs to be reloaded or not
<ogra> needs an export
<ogra> SUSPEND_MODULES is ok, thats the way to do it
<jdong> anyone here familiar with how to kick the macbooks into AHCI mode the 'right way'?
<jdong> they seem to boot in piix compatibility mode, but if you forcibly talk to it in AHCI it responds
<jdong> I'm wondering if there's a more correct way to kick it into AHCI mode, as AFAIK no other Intel AHCI controller behaves in this way
<ogra> hmm, the script seems not to work :/
<lool> ogra: Make sure your 10something isn't parsed after the system's config where one might have set SUSPEND_MODULES="foo" (overwriting your addition of ath_pci)
<mjg59> jdong: There is no right way
<mjg59> And several others will behave in the same way
<jdong> mjg59: hmm is there any way that we can get macbook users AHCI mode out of the box then?
<mjg59> Currently? No.
<jdong> mjg59: it seems like SATA link power management shaves off almost a watt on idle
<mjg59> Bug Apple
<ogra> lool, it gets reloaded if put in the default file but doesnt attempt a connect
<mjg59> THeir firmware sets it up to be in piix mode
<jdong> understood.
<jdong> so there's no way to kick it back to AHCI mode from our side
<ogra> lool, oh, sorry, my fault, there was a popunder from a former try
<ogra> it was waiting on passphrase confirmation
<jdong> mjg59: thanks for your insight :) I guess I'll just continue rolling my own hacked kernels then
<ogra> lool, i by looking at pm-functions fear we have to resort to /etc unless we want it in the pm-utils package
<Kano> rtg: btw. at least 2/5 pci ids from ath9k are enabled in ath_pci
<rtg> Kano: thats right, I seem to remember a couple of AR5007 chips supported by ath9k.
<lool> ogra: Uh?
<ogra> lool, pm-functions only respects /etc/pm/config.d/ or /usr/lib/pm-utils/defaults for setting global vars 
<lool> amitk: laptop-mode-tools is an example of extending /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d BTW
<ogra> you can use /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/XXblah but it will be a rather complex script 
<lool> ogra: My problem is mostly with saving the state of whether ath_pci was already loaded or not
<ogra> doesnt matter 
<lool> ogra: I don't think it needs to be large
<lool> ogra: Doesn't matter?
<ogra> the new ath5k from lbm will override it anyway
<lool> ogra: I don't want ath_pci to be modprobed if people are using ath5k or nothing
<ogra> no matter if its loaded or not
<lool> ???
<ogra> i just tested that before with rtg 
<ogra> ath5k will claim the device and manage it, no matter if ath_pci is loaded
<ogra> with the lbm one
<ogra> with the in-kernel one its exactly the other way round
<lool> I'm not sure you're looking at the same bug that I am
<lool> I'm speaking of people having lrm installed, using madwifi
<lool> These wont get wifi on resume
<ogra> right
<ogra> right
<lool> I'm looking at providing a pm-utils file to have the module modprobe -red and modprobed on suspend/resume
<ogra> adding ath_pci to SUSPEND_MODULES solves this
<ogra> we have two options for that, putting a one liner in /etc/pm/config.d/ or a complex script that executes functions on suspend resume into /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/XXblah
<lool> ogra: Will the module be loaded on resume if it wasn't loaded?
<ogra> yes
<lool> That's not good
<ogra> oh, wait, you mean if it was never loaded ? 
<ogra> why should it be loaded on resume if the kernel didnt load it on boot
<lool> ogra: Actually, it wont be reloaded if you use SUSPEND_RESUME
<ogra> SUSPEND_MODULES you mean
<lool> _rmmod() touches a file saying whether it was modprobe -red successfully or not
<lool> Err SUSPEND_MODULES right
<ogra> it gets reloaded here 
<lool> ogra: Could you offer a /etc/pm/config.d/ file in the bug for the kernel team to add to lrm?
<ogra> but why shouldnt it have been loaded by the kernel before, i dont understand
<lool> ogra: it gets reloaded when it wasn't loaded?
<ogra> do you have an example when exactly " it wasn't loaded" could happen ? 
<lool> ogra: People with lrm installed but not having madwifi hardware
<lool> atheros hw
<lool> Or people using lbm's ath5k
<ogra> ah, well, modbprobe would surely do the same as on boot
<lool> (I know the correct module will be used, but we shouldn't load ath_pci nevertheless)
<lool> ogra: It wont
<ogra> looking for the pci id and load or not load it depending on the finding
<lool> But pm-utils doesn't look at PCI ids...
<ogra> pm-utils is dumb
<ogra> it calls modprobe
<lool> Yes, not on PCI ids
<ogra> no, it just calls modprobe
<lool> Not only
<ogra> if there is no atheros HW modprobe will silently die
<lool> It also saves whether a modprobe -r failed or not
<lool> if it succeeded, it will reload the module
<ogra> right
<ogra> still, if there is no atheros HW it wont do any harm
<ogra> if lbm is there, ath5k will in any case override madwifi
 * lool pfff
<ogra> we shipped lrm for years 
<ogra> madwifi was always included
<ogra> why shoulld it suddenly behave harmful if there is no atheros HW
<ogra> there are only two intresting scenarios imho
<ogra> ath_pci being blacklisted ... lbm being installed
<ogra> for the first i added a fix recently to pm-utils to not probe blacklisted modules
<ogra> for the second it was confirmed today with rtg that lbm overrides madwifi in any case
<ogra> so i dont see any issue here
<lool> I should have tested myself, would have been quicker: echo "SUSPEND_MODULES=loop" > /etc/pm/config.d/loop
<lool> Suspend+resume, loop isn't loaded
<lool> I'll verify it works fine with ath_pci when I'm done reverting to non-lbm
 * ogra still doesnt get the issue, modprobe would care 
<ogra> lool, info added to the bug
<ogra> erm ... did i add to the right bug ? 
<ogra> you closed all tasks
<lool> Ok, verified the proposed fix
<lool> ogra: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules/+bug/275692 I think I mentionned this earlier
<ogra> ah
 * ogra copy pastes
<lool> rtg: So I confirmed the fix; is it you who's preparing the last lrm upload before release?  Could you add a /etc/pm/config.d file as described in this bug and close it?
<rtg> lool: ok, on conf call. will deal afterwards
<lool> rtg: Thanks
<lool> rtg: After discussion with cjwatson, we will defer #275692 to a SRU as there's too much work to do before final already
<lool> rtg: Will repoke you about merging it after final :-)
<rtg> lool: agreed
<elmo> what's responsible for telling iwl3945 that I'm in the UK and want the full spectrum of wireless channels?
<elmo> or more relevantly; is it the kernel's problem?
<elmo> (it's regressed for me in intrepid)
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-10-24
<BUGabundo_work> is leann around?
<BUGabundo_work> he closed #117555 and asked to open new bugs for diferent hw, so I did as bug 288617
<BUGabundo_work> can some one take a look and help me input data to determine why suspend to ram aint working? thanks
<amitk-afk> BUGabundo_work: leanne won't be online until atleast 4 more hours, you can ask _her_ then
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<BUGabundo_work> thanks
<persia> Good day.  I hear that bug #262564 might need some help for adding the madwifi license.  Is that already fixed in git?
<persia> abogani, put together a patch for lrm-rt which seems to have the right content, and I wanted to make sure it got applied if needed (it doesn't appear in the current package in intrepid).
 * lamont wonders if anyone has vmware running on intrepid, so as to save himself a test
<BenC> persia: yeah
<persia> BenC, Great to hear.  Thanks for the confirmation.
<BenC> persia: I mean we need help with it, not that it's fixed :)
<persia> How about linux-firmware : does that still need help?
<persia> Oh.  Grab debian/copyright from linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-3.7-rt : abogani added the madwifi stuff, and pitti accepted the result.
<abogani> persia: Just mailed as you requested.
<abogani> BenC: ^
<persia> Still a little weak for ltmodem, but not much we can do about that given upstream.  AnAnt is finalising a DKMS package for it, but that won't make intrepid (should help for Jaunty though)
<BenC> persia: cool, thanks
<lamont> how about booting a current-hardy+updates machine with an intrepid kernel?  (or what other packages do I need, and can I boot a hardy kernel with an intrepid user-space?
 * lamont points at http://paste.ubuntu.com/62042/ and thinks that the absence of asm/semaphore.h in intrepid's kernel headers may be an indication of pain...
<lamont> so.... can I run a hardy kernel with intrepid, I wonder?
<amitk> lamont: I've done it a few times w/o anything exploding...
<lamont> amitk: coolness
<persia> bluetooth will probably break
<lamont> persia: that would somewhat suck
<persia> lamont, Different kernel drivers, different userspace in hardy/intrepid.  Might work, but I've low confidence.
<amitk> lamont: you want to run it 'long-term'?
<lamont> no, I want vmware to work
 * amitk knows nothing about vmware.
<lamont> the pasteblob above has the pertinent install failure
<lamont> and history would tend to indicate that they should have a working vmware sometime in late november
<amitk> lamont: is vmware known to work with 2.6.27?
<lamont> no
<lamont> "not known to not work"
<jdong> lol
<lamont> well, 6.0.5 (current available vmware workstation) is known to not install with the latest intrepid livecd
<pgraner> persia: did BenC get with you on the copyright stuff yet?
<jdong> curiousity: why don't we enable CONFIG_PCIEASPM?
<persia> pgraner, My understanding is that abogani mailed BenC the diff for the madwifi license about an hour ago.  I've a local copy if required.
<jdong> I'm guessing there's a hanging issue for certain mobos?
<pgraner> persia: ok, just trying to follow up been a crazy AM.
<persia> Understood :)
<persia> pgraner, Do you know the schedule for the final kernel upload I've heard rumours about?  I'll want to schedule an -rt rebuild immediately thereafter, and abogani might need to tweak the patch if something breaks.
<pgraner> persia: get with BenC
<persia> BenC, No rush : I'll be idling here until release, but please give abogani & I a poke when you have a firm schedule.
<lamont> jdong: as summarized by cousin rick in http://unix.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.sys.hp.hpux/2005-11/0149.html
<jdong> lamont: ah, thanks :)
<lamont> jdong: I've found the distinctions to be very useful
<jdong> lamont: I agree
 * jdong wonders which "mount -t ext4 -o extents LABEL=/ /" on his primary system would fall under... :)
<ubug> Hi all, I tested ibex on a fujitsu siemens amilo m7440 and i noticed that kernel complained about rf kill switch is on. After some research on the net I found this piece of software - http://sourceforge.net/projects/fsam7440/ - It has a status of beta, but it works very well for me. The unfortunate thing is that it seems to be unmaintained. Is there a way to push it to the repositories?.
<iron> hi 
<iron> anybody could tell me which bachelor could be better to devl. a OS ?
<iron> bachelor of science oder bachelor of eng.
 * davidm is away: 
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-10-25
<patko> hello I did cp /boot/config-2.6.27-7-generic && make oldconfig && make gconfig, and  ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support is not set, is it normal?
<patko> this was not really what I did but you see what I mean
<patko> I'm trying to find the good 2.6.27 config for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/189368
<jdong> grr stupid kernel!
 * jdong just spent 2.5 hours compiling and patching his Intrepid kernel for a.... 100mW power savings.
<snikker> i've got a problem with minicom and kernel 2.6.24. Minicom (with kernel 2.6.24) doesn't accept input from keyboard. how can i fix this?
<snikker> it's a kernel bug?
<Vuokko> snikker: I believe your device isn't echoing your input
<snikker> Vuokko: no, i'm shure that don't grab the keyboard input...
<Vuokko> then it's propably minicom bug. So you have tried with other serial communication software?
<Vuokko> and the communication settings are same in every terminalsoftware and device?
<snikker> Vuokko: minicom worked fine in feisty... do you know another serial comunication software like minicom?
<jdong> aww no sound on iMac 8,1.
<NCommander> jdong, we're working on a new ports kernel to help improve that
<jdong> NCommander: ports kernel? for the Intel iMac?
<NCommander> oh, Intel :-P
<jdong> yeah looks like an ALSA 1.0.15 ish thing
<jdong> I didn't have too much RAM to play with it on the LiveCD
<jdong> it was being occupied by a 2.4GB Ut2004 squashfs image
<jdong> *cough* ;-)
<NCommander> o_o;
<jdong> yay compcache?
<jdong> it's a shame Ubuntu disables the bluetooth HID proxy shortly before X starts
<jdong> I had to actaully dig through boxes for a wired keyboard
<matjan_work> hi, i am not sure if it is appropriate to report here but i installed intrepid beta on my thinkpad t61, and it seems that when i am on wireless, kernel panics occur (blinking caps lock light)...
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-10-26
<NCommander> Ok, to save me some embarassment later on, how explicately can I publish my branch to kernel.u.c? (I have an account on zinc ...)
<NCommander> morning osmosis 
<osmosis> mornin
<NCommander> how goes it osmosis 
<osmosis> im hating 3ware raid cards. Im going to switch to linux software raid. trying to figure out a migration plan
<NCommander> osmosis, ouch. I'm learning that the PowerPC kernel blows up if you add too many platforms at once ;-)
<Kano> hi, it is a bit short for final 8.10 release,but there is already 2.6.27.4 out
<persia> Kano, Which patches are there that aren't in .6.27-7.14 ?
<Kano> it is based on 2.6.27.2 when you look at the git log
<Kano> so interdiff between 2 and 4
<Kano> 7.14 did only disable ath5k
<persia> Let me ask that differently.  Which patch of those is release-critical for Ubuntu 8.10?
<Kano> you can update it later if you like
<Kano> some deadlock fixes are there however
<NCommander> Is it currently possible to cross-compile the kernel?
<persia> NCommander, Yes, but it's generally only done for bootstrapping purposes.
<NCommander> persia, well, I want to provide daily images of the ports kernel, and since PPAs are not really that useful for -ports, I'm looking towards cross-compiliation for the dailies unless someone can cough up hardware
<persia> You *don't* want to do that.  cross-compiled kernels tend to be fragile.
<NCommander> persia, not in my experience, I cross-compiled kernels for both my ARM and MIPS boxes
<persia> Then you have different experience than I, although I've not cross-compiled a kernel in a 3-4 years, so my experience may be out of date.
<NCommander> persia, its possible, but usually the biggest cause of a DOA kernel due to cross-compiling is a faulty toolchain
<persia> Oh, mine weren't DOA, just not as fast as the native ones.
<NCommander> Odd
<NCommander> persia, it would just be nice to make sure the new ports kernel actually builds on all architectures without having to manually kick off builds
<persia> Port xen :)
<NCommander> I could do that for PowerPC
<NCommander> Xen for PowerPC already exists, just not for G4s
<persia> With enough lobbying, you might be able to get LP to support ppc PPAs then.
<NCommander> Someone told me awhile back Canonicals PPC buildds are G4 XServes
<NCommander> oh, xen-powerpc requires 64-bit hardwares upport
<persia> Ah.  Well, you probably have to support that then.
<NCommander> yeah
<marlock> ciao a tutti
<marlock> hi
<marlock> is there any italian?
<NCommander> marlock, there is an ia64 port of Ubuntu if thats what your asking
<jdong> !it
<jdong> ack stupid lack of bots
<jdong> I give up
<NCommander> morning jdong 
<persia> Well, there are italian kernel hackers in the channel sometimes, just not now.
<jdong> morning :)
<NCommander> jdong, how goes it?
<jdong> NCommander: meh hanging in there, catching up on homework for next week
<NCommander> jdong, do you happen to use any of the Ubuntu port architectures?
<jdong> no, I'm not cool enough to have outda^H^H^H^Hexotic hardware
 * NCommander watches PowerPC, SPARC, and IA-64 users descend on jdong
<jdong> all 5 of them?
<NCommander> actually powerpc has about 3,000 users
<jdong> I know, I'm just messing with you :)
 * NCommander wished that the ports got more spick and span so to speak then they currently do
<NCommander> hey BenC 
 * NCommander has discovered git cherry-pick is his new best friend
<persia> NCommander, Hey.  You might be interested in this one.  I was waiting to see if there would be a 7.15 kernel, to upload linux-rt, but given he timing, I think 7.14 will be the final.  When I recompiled linux-rt against 7.14 (rather than 7.12), it failed ABI check.
<NCommander> 7.15?
<NCommander> I assume thats the version of the rt patches
<persia> No, the main kernel.  2.6.27-7.14 is the current version (last I checked).  I heard rumours of a possibly newer one, but it doesn't appear to have been uploaded.
<NCommander> Oh!
<persia> linux-rt is 2.6.27-3.7 (fewer uploads means fewer ABI changes).
<NCommander> Right, the X.Y version refers to X is the ABI, Y is the upload
<persia> I didn't expect an ABI change between 7.12 and 7.14, but maybe it's related to the patches in -rt.
<NCommander> persia, this close to release, breaking the ABI is to be avoided if possible. If -rt is broke the API, we need to transition linux-rt-lrm and lbm (I dunno if it has either one of those)
<persia> Just lrm, but that's easy enough.
<NCommander> Probably is easier to just transition lrm and be done with it vs. trying to unbreak the rt ABI (if possible)
<persia> On the other hand, I'd rather not break ABI.  Since the -rt code is unchanged, and it's only the 7.12 -> 7.14 updates, I'm not entirely sure why it fails ABI check.
<persia> Or rather, wonder if the main kernel didn't break ABI.
<NCommander> Can you post the output of the failed ABI check?
<persia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/63049/
<NCommander> Hrm
<NCommander> persia, given its just xfs, its probably safe to ignore it (I can't see anything in lrm building against the XFS API)
<NCommander> persia, however, I won't say I'm familar with it to be sure, so I recommand you ask BenC, or another kernel guru
<NCommander> persia, but that would be very strange if the rt patchset changed the XFS API
 * NCommander would be wondering more whats going on
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> persia, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-intrepid.git;a=commit;h=21c69ea60244403e503f148cd29d89df85eb0908
<NCommander> persia, your tree might be out of date
<persia> I'm not using a git tree.  linux-rt build-depends on linux-source-2.6.27
 * NCommander grabs linux-rt
<NCommander> The XFS ABI was blacklisted
<persia> Ah, so maybe a change to config fixes it?
<NCommander> persia, what source package is linux-rt? (I get linux-rt-meta if I try to apt-get source it)
 * NCommander doesn't want to give you bad instructions
<persia> Yeah, well, the source/binary naming for the kernels is way broken.  Try apt-get source linux.  The source package is called linux-rt.  You need to apt-get source linux-image-2.6.27-3-rt to get it.
 * persia filed a bug about this a while back.  Some people have ideas they plan to bring to UDS
<NCommander> persia, I can give you a debdiff for it, or just simply teach you how to do the blacklist
<persia> Up to you, although I suspect you'll find that the -rt kernel source is different from other kernel sources.
<NCommander> persia, it uses the same build system
<persia> Indeed it does.
<persia> Is it more than CONFIG_XFS_FS=m -> CONFIG_XFS_FS=n ?
<persia> Err "# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set"
<NCommander> persia, no, you need to tell the ABI check to ignore XFS
<NCommander> You have to add it to the perm-blacklist file
 * NCommander is test building and test installing the result now
<NCommander> persia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/63053/
<persia> I'm a little confused.  Does this just tell the ABI checker not to check that?
<NCommander> persia, pretty much
<persia> So the ABI does change, but we're explicitly saying we don't care, because we don't expect anyone to have external modules compiled against XFS?
<NCommander> BIngo
<NCommander> Welcome to the world of kernel hacking
<persia> Somehow that seems dishonest, but if that's the standard way these things are done ...
<NCommander> persia, well, its just copying the change to the mainline kernel
<persia> Yeah, well.  That only confirms the latter part.
<NCommander> persia, its building modules now, so another 20-30 minutes and I can confirm
<persia> NCommander, OK.  Once you confirm, I'll get the ACK from MOTU Release, and push.
 * NCommander didn't realize linux-rt was in multiverse
<persia> Where else would it be?
<persia> Actually, ideally it would be in universe, but there's issues with metapackages and virtual packages and the like.
<NCommander> persia, I thought it was in multiverse due to firmwares
<persia> No.  The firmware is in the arch-independent linux-firmware packages, shared between several kernels (you do use this for ports, don't you?)
<NCommander> persia, we just recently made that change
<NCommander> persia, all the blobs are removed?
<persia> Should be.  Remember, linux-rt is just a patch package, and depends on linux-source.  As long as linux-source is clean (and it should be), linux-rt is clean.
<persia> NCommander, When you're done testing, could you stick your debdiff on 289683?
<NCommander> persia, no problem
<NCommander> persia, wow, debian should adopt our kernel packages
 * NCommander should post that to d-devel ....
<persia> Why?
<persia> Because of the firmware?
<NCommander> yeah
<persia> It doesn't solve the essential issue : linux-firmware is in main.  It's on the CDs.  Putting it in non-free doesn't help anyone : the argument there needs to be resolved in it's own way, but that's orthogonal to the packaging change.
<NCommander> persia, actually, with debian, linux-firmware would just get dropped into non-free; d-i in lenny already prompts to grab firmware from non-free
<persia> Umm.  It's more complicated than that.  Anyway, this isn't the right forum.
<NCommander> persia, right, anyway, I'm finishing compiling linux-rt now (its in the final module link)
<persia> Cool.  Now it just needs smoke testing :)
<NCommander> mmmmmmmmm, smoke
<NCommander> persia, disregard that debdiff I gave you
<NCommander> persia, I forgot to move the ABI folder
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-10-19
<tgpraveen> Bug #446146 any chance of getting this in karmic final itself
<ubot3> Malone bug 446146 in linux "Huawei E169 USB dongle not working with kernel 2.6.31-12.40" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446146
<tgpraveen> it's fix commited  just need to be released
<tj83_> !weather 30884
<ubot3> Factoid weather 30884 not found
<h00k> I've been in here once explaining a problem that I'm having
<h00k> that I've narrowed it down to the kernel or nvidia 185 drivers
<h00k> I am unable to open a bug in launchpad because I'm getting "Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad."
<h00k> My laptop is freezing up sporadically, I've done memtest, its not overheating, HD is good, hardware is good.
<h00k> I'm not having linux-crashdump generate any crashdumps after I panic/freeze
<h00k> I'm also not having any problems since I've gone back to Jaunty.
<h00k> I should have also specified, these problems were in the latest kernel/nvidia driver in Karmic.
 * h00k frustratedly sighs
<h00k> I'm hoping that nobody else is having this problem, I'd also like to report it but Launchpad isn't allowing me to.
<Nafallo> hmm. is e1000e on 8086:1049 (rev 03) known broken or is my laptop dieing? :-/
<hggdh> is  bug 417757 kernel-related?
<ubot3> Malone bug 417757 in network-manager "[karmic regression] all network apps / browsers suffer from multi-second delays by default due to IPv6 DNS lookups" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417757
<jk-> hggdh: doesn't look like it
<hggdh> jk-: thanks
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-10-20
<h00k> I've determined my kernel problem out.
<h00k> -out
<h00k> It is a combination of the nvidia 185 driver and chromium.
<virtuald> can someone take a look at bug 456018?
<ubot3> Malone bug 456018 in linux "pulseaudio: alsa-source.c: Resume failed, couldn't restore original fragment settings. (Old: 65536/65536, New 2147418112/65534)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/456018
<lamont> smb: you got my mail about the test image for bug 445456, yes?
<ubot3> Malone bug 445456 in linux "kvm hangs booting windows XP Pro SP2 or later, since at least 2.6.28-15" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445456
<smb> lamont, yes. thanks. unfortunately being at a sprint this week with not much hw around. next one being better as I will be close to the dc
<lamont> ah, cool
<lamont> and yeah, it's not a very small file.  sorry baout that
<MsMaco> where do upstream builds live?
<MTecknology> MsMaco: kernel.org you mean?
<MsMaco> there are vanilla builds somewhere, i thought?
<MsMaco> aside from ubuntu-patched ones
<MTecknology> h on..
<MTecknology> MsMaco: this might help some - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelGitGuide
<MTecknology> it's the ubuntu kernel source and the vanilla kernel
<MsMaco> no, there are debs somewhere...i just forget where. i might be thinking of the crack
<MTecknology> oh, no idea
<MTecknology> MsMaco: Just make sure you know that if you start messing with the kernel and you have issues on it, you're not allowed to file a bug report on it - only ask in here and hope somebody can help
<MsMaco> yeah yeah i know
<MsMaco> its me, maco :P
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> I read maco and I think Mako :P
<MsMaco> no no thats benjamin
<MTecknology> ya
<MsMaco> though if *either* of us didnt know bug reporting rules, thatd be bad
<MsMaco> and surprising
<MTecknology> Sorry, I don't know anything about .deb for kernel unless I'm making my own
<MsMaco> crack of the day....not so of the day
<MsMaco> last one 3 days ago
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-10-21
<dinh> does anyone know how to install canola?
<dpreacher> does anyone have any helpful suggestions or solutions for the following bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/437045 ?
<ubot3> Malone bug 437045 in linux "Hardy Hangs with looping "unregister_netdevice: waiting for ppp0 to become free. Usage count = 1" on console" [Undecided,New] 
<dpreacher> who is Malone?
<MsMaco> dpreacher: malone is the name of the bug tracker
<MsMaco> as in Bugsy Malone
<dpreacher> MsMaco that bug above is opened by my colleague and even I'm waiting to see if anyone has had any ideas or workarounds. So any help from the channel would be much appreciated
<elops> how do i enable nVidia SATA controller on my kernel? im currently getting this message when i boot: http://pastebin.ca/1634946 then i read http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-858831.html as i just changed my hardware in it.
<janito_> hello, I am trying to build an iso using a jaunty deboostrap, the grub menu shows nicely, the kernel gets loaded but I am just dropped into the initramfs busybox prompt, what I am missing ?
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-10-22
<Wellark_> any change getting this included in ubuntu kernels: http://lkml.org/lkml/2009/10/22/37 ?
<Wellark_> I would appreciate if someone with hso gear could also test the patch
<amitk> Wellark_: Is this patch already in Linus' tree?
<Wellark_> no, just sent it to lkml
<amitk> Wellark_: once it is accepted, file a bug in launchpad with a pointer to the patch in Linus' tree. And come and ping us here again. We'll try to get it in as a kernel update (after Karmic release)
<Wellark> amitk: sure. will do. 
<amitk> Wellark: thanks.
<Wellark> I found out about the problem on a netbook when I was testing kubuntu-netbook.. It soft locked always when I inserted SIM card 
<Wellark> (modem resets it self -> usb disconnect)
<amitk> with one of the usb 3g dongles?
<Wellark_> built-in, but basicly the same
<Wellark_> device object with mutex and other stuff gets deleted too early and results in soft lock in certain conditions
<diogo_79> hi
<diogo_79> i ahve a problem with my ati graphic card in ubuntu 9.04
<diogo_79> when i go to the dmesg log i encounter this [drm] Initialized radeon 1.29.0 20080528 on minor 0
<diogo_79> [   35.121172] mtrr: type mismatch for c0000000,10000000 old: write-back new: write-combining
<diogo_79> [   35.341420] mtrr: type mismatch for c0000000,10000000 old: write-back new: write-combining
<diogo_79> [   35.341486] mtrr: type mismatch for c0000000,10000000 old: write-back new: write-combining
<diogo_79> [   35.341535] mtrr: type mismatch for c0000000,10000000 old: write-back new: write-combining
<diogo_79> dont know what it is and how to fix
<diogo_79> ca someone help
<amitk> diogo_79: open driver or closed one?
<amitk> and what is the output of /proc/mtrr
<diogo_79> amitk i have install radeonhd
<diogo_79> iam going to restart and see what happens
<penberg> apw: I think you might be interested in these two patches:
<penberg> apw: http://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/54215/
<penberg> apw: http://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/55298/
<penberg> apw: related to the page allocator OOMs
<MTecknology> Do you guys know what is needed for eCryptFS? I've been playing with things and I can apparently decrypt things, but then ls -l has a lot of ?'s in place of normal files, instead of drwx------ it's ??????????
<cytotoxic> !ops
<ubot3> Help! lamont, zul, T-Bone, mdz, or jdub
<cytotoxic> !sTAFF
<ubot3> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<iulian> cytotoxic: Are you going to do this in all Ubuntu channels?
<Bacteria> !ops
<ubot3> Help! lamont, zul, T-Bone, mdz, or jdub
<Bacteria> ban me
<hyperair> lolwut?
<JFo> pgraner, found a flight to Dallas... what was the hotel or do I need to chat with someone in particular?
<JFo> nm, renaissance hotel
<MTeck-ricer> Any ideas what would cause this or if it's even an issue?  init: procps main process (549) terminated with status 255
<pgraner> JFo: all the info is here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-L
<JFo> yeah, the room rate for UDS is showing $135 a night pgraner ...
<JFo> that is probably not gonna happen :)
<amitk> MTeck-ricer: it sounds like an upstart issue. Are you uptodate with the latest karmic?
<MTeck-ricer> amitk: ya
<amitk> probably worth a bug report, then
<MTeck-ricer> ok, thanks
<Xgates> is anyone aware of the kernel messages and console login displaying during bootup and reboot on karmic, because I made a bug report and haven't heard anything on it
<Xgates> the bootup and reboot process is a bit of a mess
<jk-> Xgates: 444362?
<Xgates> 442697
<Xgates> The problem is the bug report is listed as --->  
<Xgates> Karmic - Linux-generic kernel - i8042.c Controller Not Found
<Xgates> and it's not really about a controller not being found it's about the bootup and reboot process going on that's a mess
<maco> you could just modify the title of the bug...
<Xgates> I don't see where you can edit?
<maco> are ya logged in?
<Xgates> yeah
<maco> click the little pencil next to the title
<Xgates> the problem is, since posting it I've noticed other problems that are more important for the dev to see that the bootup reboot process is a mess
<maco> edit the text field
<maco> click the green checkbox
<maco> er checkmark
<Xgates> ok my bad couldn't tell what that was, LOL
<maco> yeah there was just a usability test done on the icons and it turns out everyone thinks thats a warning sign with a titled exclamation mark or something
<Xgates> can we delete the bugs, because I need to change it but I can't edit it, I can only edit the title
<hyperair> isn't there a button somewhere to edit the description?
<maco> yes there is
<maco> there's another pencil
<Xgates> every time I try to edit it at the bottom it says --> Entity-body was not a well-formed JSON document.
<Xgates> and the cursor just spins and it never saves
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> fun.
<hyperair> go to #launchpad and complain
<maco> Xgates: are you on edge or stable?
<maco> Xgates: like, does the URL say edge.launchpad.net?
<Xgates> bugs.launchpad.net
<maco> wow a bug in production. nice!
<Xgates> bug in production, huh?
<Xgates> can we delete a bug we posted?
<Xgates> looks like all I can do is Convert to a question
<jk-> mark it as invalid if you want it "removed"
<Xgates> ok I got it edited
<Xgates> so not sure if this is a kernel issue or just usplash messing things up but this is the bug: --- 458527
<Xgates> the kernel team should look at it, just in case it's a combination of the kernel and usplash because the bootup and reboot process is messy looking
<hyperair> bug 458527
<ubot3> Malone bug 458527 in usplash "Kernel Boot Up & Reboot Process With Usplash Screen Not Working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458527
<hyperair> the bug number sounds familiar..
<hyperair> or not
<hyperair> Xgates: usplash doesn't die and come back.
<hyperair> Xgates: usplash dies, and xsplash is late in taking over.
<hyperair> basically, xsplash doesn't start fast enough
<hyperair> if xsplash doesn't start fast enough, then gdm isn't starting fast enough.
<Xgates> I said what I said because usplash pops out then back
<Xgates> if usplash died then why it comes back, then goes away again
<Xgates> call it dying or what you choose, I'm just saying it disappears, console msgs popup then it reappears 
<tiagoboldt> Hi, I have an up to date karmic by my side, and I'm not able to use the wlan0 interface, using the rt61pci driver. I've installed 2.6.29 from kernel-mainline and it works without any problem. From that point on.. nothing. Ideas?
<tiagoboldt> I've already tried enabling the backports and install linux-backport-modules, no good..
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-10-23
<visi> Hi everybody
<visi> Is this a good place to ask a Karmic koala kernel related problem?
<amitk> visi: yes
<visi> I have raised a bug manualy in the launchpad but so far no comment/assignment etc. so I was wondering that someone could take a quick look (probably 5 mins) and change the assignment/team etc. settings if I did something wrong.
<visi> I feel a bit "stupid" that I don't see here any conversation.... like a monolog by myself. Am I here in the wrong time or something?
<soren> a long time can go by without anyone saying anything. 
<soren> ...and until you tell us which bug you're talking about, that's not likely to change a whole lot. :)
<visi> Well Thanks :-) So the bug is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/452175
<ubot3> Malone bug 452175 in linux "Random segfaults when using ld.so explicitly to start a program" [Undecided,New] 
<amitk> visi: most of the kernel team is sprinting currently (and yes it is a little early in the US)
<visi> Just wondering: Is the kernel team in the US? I somehow had the idea that it is either in London or everybody works from there home...
<amitk> visi: it is spread out, but _currently_ they are in the same location in the US
<visi> Ok.
<amitk> visi: you script seems to be working for me on a x86-64 bit karmic machine
<amitk> *your
<amitk> how long does it take to trigger the problem?
<visi> well within 10sec. it should produce.
<visi> I have not tested under 64 bit. It could be different there too.
<amitk> I haven't managed to trigger it under 64 bit
<visi> My testmachine has now 32bit 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu and it is still does.
<visi> Can you please still check that the bug assignment to team etc. are correct?
<amitk> visi: I _can_ reproduce it on my 32-bit laptop
<visi> Good, than I am not alone... ;-)
<amitk> It could be several things from the top of my head - hardening gcc flags, apparmor, bash, etc.
<amitk> I've commented on the bug and increased its priority a bit
<visi> Well as I have described in the bug report, I recompiled under the same system the latest stable kernel and it was working without those errors. So I feel this is rather kernel related.
<visi> A big THANKS for your effort <amitk>.
<amitk> visi: this is most certainly an upstream bash bug.
<amitk> try replacing /bin/bash with /bin/dash
<visi> Ok. I see the problem is not coming up with /bin/dash. I still have to confirm that this workaround is working for us...
<mzeal> can someone advise what the deal is with changing INIT_WORK and DECLARE_WORK from 3 arguments to 2?
<JFo> pgraner, FYI: no joy finding a link in the local participation for hotel/room accommodations.
<pgraner> JFo: just a sec
<JFo> k, no rush
<Keybuk>  EDAC amd64: WARNING: ECC is NOT currently enabled by the BIOS. Module will NOT be loaded.
<Keybuk>      Either Enable ECC in the BIOS, or use the 'ecc_enable_override' parameter.
<Keybuk>      Might be a BIOS bug, if BIOS says ECC is enabled
<Keybuk>      Use of the override can cause unknown side effects.
<Keybuk> hmm
<Keybuk> karmic's kernel is grumpy
<virtuald> http://www.kerneloops.org/submitresult.php?number=837280
<virtuald> got this when i plugged my webcam
<virtuald> while i was talking to my sister and brother on msn (telepathy) and skype
<Kano> hi, where is the 2.6.31.5 rebase?
<dtchen> thankfully quite a few of these mic issues are resolved with a combination of the latest alsa-utils upload and linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-10-24
<surendra> Hi
<surendra> please help me out
 * hyperair wonders if it would be a wise idea to stick the zen kernel in ubuntu's repositories. say universe or something.
<Womble2> Where is the udev package maintained in Ubuntu? I can see information about the upstream package on Launchpad, but no sign of a repository for the Ubuntu package.
<JanC> Womble2: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/udev/ubuntu/changes probably?
<JanC> (found from the link at the bottom of http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/karmic/udev )
<Womble2> Thanks, I don't really know my way around Launchpad
<JanC> Womble2: packages.ubuntu.com is often very useful in case you want to know something about a package  ツ
<JanC> (and packages.debian.org for Debian packages)
<Womble2> JanC: Thanks, I know Debian stuff as I am a DD
<JanC> Womble2: cool
<JanC> Womble2: udev is maintained by Keybuk in Ubuntu (who seems to be off-line currently)
<Womble2> JanC: Yes, I worked that out - have sent him email
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-10-25
<hggdh> anyone knows of problems when booting with udev in debug mode?
<newbie0014>  how at grub stage 1 print on screen
<Keybuk> apw: apparently you learned some things about ext4 that may be of use to me? :p
<VXxed> Hey, is anybody around?
<VXxed> Hey, is anybody around?
<MyXelf> hello everybody
<MyXelf> could someone tell me something about bug 435917?
<ubot3> Malone bug 435917 in linux "BUG: scheduling while atomic: swapper - using ppp [kernel 2.6.31-10.35-generic]" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435917
<MyXelf> anyone plz?
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-10-25
<lucent> 1;2c/away
<lucent> ^^typingfail
<Ober7> hi guys, having
<Ober7> hi guys, can any1 help me w/ this error? 
<Ober7> drivers/dsp/syslink/multicore_ipc/gate.c: In function ‘gate_enter_system’:
<Ober7> drivers/dsp/syslink/multicore_ipc/gate.c:38: error: implicit declaration of function ‘local_irq_save’
<Ober7> thats it
<lag> Ober7: Where did you get your tree from?
<Ober7> lag: ubuntu git tag Ubuntu-2.6.35-903.9
<lag> Okay, give me a moment
<Ober7> thanks
<lag> Have you changed anything in the config?
<lag> Ober7: --^
<lag> Can you grep your config files for "CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT"
<Ober7> lag: i used localmodconfig, when i looked at it later with menuconfig the whole sys_linux was built-in 
<Ober7> lag: CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y
<lag> Ober7: That's a good start
<Ober7> lag: nice
<lag> Ober7: Bear with me, I'm going to build that Tag
<lag> Ober7: Which platform are you trying to build for?
<Ober7> lag: 686
<Ober7> i686*
<Ober7> lag, would appreciate your help thanks
<lag> Ober7: Why are you building Ubuntu-2.6.35-903.9?
<lag> Ober7: What made you choose Ubuntu-2.6.35-903.9?
<Ober7> lag i just like trying out the latest
<Ober7> starting to think maybe this build is for something specific
<lag> Ober7: Correct
<lag> Ober7: Specifically, ARM
<lag> :)
<lag> But it's not the lastest
<Ober7> ahhh
<lag> Checkout the lastest master branch
<lag> That is the lastest
<Ober7> thanks lag
<lag> :)
<lag> np
<lag> That's why we're here
<Ober7> anyways i removed syslink form the config and it compiled fine
<Ober7> im on it right now
<Ober7> will rebuild the master
<lag> Yes, syslink is an ARM thinkg
<lag> thing*
<lag> TI specific 
<Ober7> sorry for the trouble
<Ober7> cheers
<lag> S'ok
<jcrigby> #ubuntu-uds-bonaire1
<Ian_Corne> what's the bonaire for?
<jk-> Ian_Corne: the room name
<Ian_Corne> ok :)
<Edgan> Does anyone know of a convenient way to un-Ubuntuize for patches a Ubuntu kernel package?
<hyperair> huh? un-ubuntuize patches?
<hyperair> if you want a vanilla kernel, why don't you just download it from kernel.org?
<Edgan> hyperair: Remove all the ubuntu patches, but leave the build environment
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> that sounds like it could be tough =p
<hyperair> check debian/patches?
<hyperair> if there's nothing there, then just copy debian/ onto a vanilla kernel
<Edgan> hyperair: What I really want is to take the linux-rt package and take out the ubuntu patches, making what Ubuntu calls a -realtime kernel.
<hyperair> eh?
<Edgan> hyperair: I tried something like that
<hyperair> wait, so you want a realtime kernel minus ubuntu patches?
<Edgan> hyperair: as a package, yes
<hyperair> hmm why would you want to do that?
<Edgan> hyperair: There is one for 2.6.33, but I need 2.6.31
 * hyperair repeats. why would you want to do that?
<Edgan> hyperair: Because there is an issue with kernels with Ubuntu patches
<hyperair> and that is?
<Edgan> hyperair: The error message is like info: task jbd2 312 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
<hyperair> =\
<hyperair> a hung task.
<Edgan> hyperair: I don't see it on Fedora kernels, or -realtime kernels. But I do see it on all Ubuntu kernels, even the latest development 2.6.36 kernels
<hyperair> you should report a bug
<hyperair> and maybe bisect the patch out
<Edgan> hyperair: There are open bugs for issues like this. Mine might be slightly different, but this issue has been around since the beginning of Lucid, at least. They have been patching it, which makes it less frequent, but it still isn't gone.
<Edgan> hyperair: All it takes for me to reproduce it on a normal -generic kernel is dd a big file, and looping a apt-get remove ; apt-get install
<hyperair> Edgan: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15370 <-- looks like fedora has it.
<ubot2> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 15370 in LVM2/DM "task jbd2/dm-1-8:973 blocked for more than 120 seconds." [High,Resolved: invalid]
<Edgan> hyperair: That is fc12, but I don't see it on fc13, which is now on 2.6.34
<hyperair> so basically you're seeing those i/o latencies
<Edgan> hyperair: I have also tested newer development Fedora 2.6.36
<hyperair> i think you're seeing those i/o hangs where your load level temporarily shoots up to the 20s or 30s
<hyperair> and suddenly everything gets swapped out, and swapped back in
<hyperair> and so everything grinds to a halt.
<Edgan> hyperair: It doesn't shoot that high with dd and apt-get, but yes, in some cases we shoot it way higher than that.
<hyperair> it's not due to an ubuntu patch imo
<hyperair> i've been compiling my own vanilla kernels for some time now
<Edgan> hyperair: Well here is my evidence
<hyperair> and until my recent RAM upgrade, i've had this issue on every kernel i've compiled
<hyperair> since karmic.
<hyperair> which was approximately when i started compiling my own kernels
<Edgan> hyperair: 2.6.31-rt(official lucid realtime) has it, 2.6.32-25(official lucid) has it, 2.6.35-22(official maverick) has it, 2.6.36(development maverick) has it
 * hyperair shrugs
<Edgan> hyperair: 2.6.33-realtime(ppa lucid realtime) doesn't have it, 2.6.36(Fedora development) doesn't have it
<hyperair> i'm just saying that i've seen the issue in vanilla kernels.
<Edgan> hyperair: I have seen this issue in the past with Fedora, but it went away long ago
<hyperair> hmm
<Edgan> hyperair: I think there have also been multiple bugs that trigger that error
<hyperair> apw: you seen this issue before?
<hyperair> Edgan: are you saying that this 2.6.33-realtime kernel doesn't get the severe i/o hangs?
<hyperair> at all?
<Edgan> hyperair: Right, though I have other issues with it, which make me want to go back to 2.6.31, but then the 120 second error comes back
<Edgan> -realtime kernel - is based on the vanilla kernel source tree with Ingo Molnar maintained PREEMPT_RT patch applied to it. Also know as a hard real-time kernel. 
<hyperair> well that's really something.
<Edgan> That is the description for -realtime
<Edgan> hyperair: I am the sysadmin at a robotics research company. We run the realtime kernel on our robots, and they have been crashing left and right. I have been working for over a week to find a truly stable kernel. It has been very frustrating.
<hyperair> i see.
<hyperair> i think you might have better luck digging around the git tree for ubuntu kernels
<Edgan> hyperair: My theory is that it is differences in the ext4 code. Red Hat writes more of the code, so they stay on top of it more. in something like 2.6.32-23, Ubuntu was like oh look we are missing 100+ ext4 patches, lets add those in. In this exact case I suspect it is either out dated or one-off Ubuntu patch.
<Edgan> hyperair: What doesn't help is that Ubuntu's kernel is one big monster patch, that isn't broken out into individual patches
<hyperair> Edgan: you need to see the git tree.
<hyperair> i believe that the big monster patch is generated from the git tree
<hyperair> and that the actual maintenance of the separate patches happens within that git tree
<Edgan> hyperair: lame
<Edgan> hyperair: Any pointer page?
<hyperair> Edgan: not so lame when you consider that there are potentially hundreds of those patches there, which without git's delta-compression can cause the package size to swell.
<hyperair> Edgan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/KernelGitGuide
<Edgan> hyperair: Fedora's build environment is somewhat git-ized. I have to use it build non-debugging development kernels. But normal packages have all the patches broken out. In the spec file you can just comment them out one by one for a build.
<Edgan> hyperair: Plus patches are just text, which compresses well
<hyperair> Edgan: one or two patches compress well. not hundreds.
<Edgan> hyperair: They end up as one big monster patch in the apt-get source results anyway. For 2.6.32-25, that is 2.1mb compressed.
<Edgan> hyperair: kernel tarball, 79mb
<hyperair> 1 monster patch = 1 set of context lines.
<hyperair> 100 patches = 100 sets of context lines
<hyperair> couple that with merges and whatnot, and you've got yourself a fine mess of patches that you don't know to apply in what order ^_^
<Edgan> It would also be more sane if the debian* directories where outside the build tree, but that is Debian's fault
<Edgan> hyperair: That is what a spec file sorts out for you.
<hyperair> that is what quilt sorts out for you
<hyperair> but you need to generate the series file
<hyperair> which is a set of patches in linear order
<hyperair> when you have merges with conflicts, they're not so easy to generate patches for
<hyperair> i don't believe the spec file handles all of that
<hyperair> perhaps redhat just has less distro-specific patches
<hyperair> or take great pains to make sure their patches are linear
<hyperair> have linear history, i mean
<hyperair> either way, i maintain that rpm is a joke of a package format and package manager, so *shrug*
<hyperair> if you really want fedora kernels, then go ahead and use fedora.
<Edgan> hyperair: haha, I find dpkg far worse.
<hyperair> then let's agree to disagree
<Edgan> hyperair: I would but before me they settled on Ubuntu as their development platform
<hyperair> i lack sleep and don't feel like continuing this disagreement.
<Edgan> hyperair: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git I am not finding any realtime branches here
<hyperair> well redhat junkies will be redhat junkies. i remember the short period of time i administrated a centos server
<hyperair> that was a real nightmare.
<Edgan> hyperair: I did that for years, they have their problems, but I am finding Ubuntu far worse as a server.
<Edgan> hyperair: But I am willing to drop that topic
<Edgan> hyperair: realtime branch?
<hyperair> Edgan: i like debian on my servers. but yes, let's drop it
<hyperair> as for realtime branch, i don't know, i've never poked around
<hyperair> what you could do, however, is wait for apw to come around and tell you things that kernelteam knows about
<hyperair> i'm just a random non-kernel-hacker who compiles his own kernels and hangs around the channel.
<Edgan> hyperair: ok, I will look to ask him if he pokes his head up.
<hyperair> if all else fails, what you can do is just go get ingo molnar's PREEMPT_RT tree and compile that straight
<hyperair> make-kpkg generates deb packages you can install
<Edgan> ah, not bad
<hyperair> buildkernel='rm -f .version; KBUILD_BUILD_VERSION=0 AUTOBUILD=1 CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=${CONCURRENCY_LEVEL:-2} ionice -c 3 schedtool -D -e time make-kpkg --initrd --rootcmd=fakeroot --append-to-version=-hyper${KERNELREV:-1} kernel_{headers,image}'
<hyperair> that's my alias i use for building kernels
<hyperair> Sarvatt: what was the new and improved way of building kernels again?
 * hyperair still loves his make-kpkg
<hyperair> i think there was a make deb-pkg target as well in the mainline tree, but never experimented with that
<hyperair> well then, my vision is hazy and the sun's about to rise, so off i go to bed.
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-10-26
<chrismsnz> hey all, I'm trying to install 10.04 LTS over a Promise SuperTrak raid controller and am running into an ubuntu bug
<chrismsnz> bug is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/586897
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 586897 in linux (Ubuntu) "Promise SuperTrak 8350 drastic I/O errors with 10.04 or later (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<chrismsnz> it was reported in may but apparently assigned to the wrong "affects..." category so might not have been seen
<chrismsnz> is there anybody here that can take a look at it? Interested in a workaround if possible
<chrismsnz> I also tried the latest natty backport and saw the same problems
<virtuald> the devs are in the us and probably sleeping right now
<chrismsnz> yeah, figured
<mahmoh> Need help getting a panic/kdump to disk or net, what's the easiest way to enable disk dumping of panic or memory without a debug kernel or kexec?
<domi007> hello
<domi007> okay, here is my question: I am using a Hardy LiveCD, customized by me with a pretty new kernel, 2.6.35...I added squashfs support to the kernel, and created the livecd with remastersys. Now, it won't boot, saying: /dev/sr0 no such file
<domi007> I do have however /dev/scd0
<domi007> could it be, that somehow the config is screwed up by rmeastersys?
<domi007> or could it be the new kernel?
<domi007> hello, anyone here??
<Kano> hi apw
<Kano> could you add a current symlink into http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ for the latest stable and maybe a current-rc for the latest rc kernel?
<Kano> i mean current-rc since 2.6.37-rc1 then
<Kano> and current maybe 2.6.36.x now
<lag> Is anyone from the Kernel Team monitoring this?
<crimsun> lag: hmm, most are probably headed out
<Maahes> I've got a problem, I tried to install a new kernel and it fails at making initrd: http://pastebin.com/3HieTV7c
<crimsun> Maahes: and you have plenty of space in /boot, correct?
<Maahes> let me check
<Maahes> crimsun, boot is 21.6mb in size, my free filesystem space is 100mbs.
<crimsun> Maahes: could you pastebin `ls -l /boot' ?
<Maahes> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/YhednFUb
<crimsun> Maahes: do you have any custom grub scripts?
<Maahes> crimsun, no this is 10.04 running on usb in casper-rw
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-10-27
<Maahes> I has not touched grub ^_^
<Maahes> lost connection for a second, so I may have missed anything said to me
<crimsun> hmm
<crimsun> I don't have a 10.04 image loaded to verify, but it does seem odd that initrd.img.gz is sought.  It implies something is very non-standard.
<crimsun> wait, are you trying to install a newer kernel onto the usb image?
<Maahes> crimsun, yes.
<Maahes> just did a reinstall and found the issue, I need to make more space on the drive so gzip can unpack
<symptom> hello.  Does anyone know where in the src tree i can find WPA implementation
<crimsun> you'd want wpa_supplicant, probably.  The relevant hooks are in net/wireless/ and drivers/net/wireless/
<symptom> thanks.  Im looking for where WPA prompts for password
<crimsun> oh, that's supplicant-side, then.
<symptom> thanks
<tjaalton> I guess everyone is asleep at UDS, but I've got a hard time installing a HP BL460c blade with cciss controller. the latest lucid installer image says it can't load cciss.ko because of "unknown symbol compat_alloc_user_space"
<tjaalton> I've installed one on August, so it should be a regression in the newer image
<tjaalton> will try the image from July next..
<tjaalton> yep, only the release kernel from Apr 26th seems to work, anything newer is broken
<tjaalton> also bnx2 doesn't complain about crc32c on that kernel, making it several minutes faster to boot
<tjaalton> filed bugs 667187 and 667189
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 667187 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) ""cciss: Unknown symbol compat_alloc_user_space" on installation images newer than 10.04 release (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667187
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 667189 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) ""bnx2: Unknown symbol crc32c" on newer 10.04 installation images (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667189
<Ian_Corne> what's the relevant room for xorg questions?
<crimsun> meaning the irc channel or the room(s) at UDS/
<crimsun> #ubuntu-x is the former
<Ian_Corne> i wanted the former :)
<Ian_Corne> thanks
<nigelb> Ian_Corne: you can look at the schedule here http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-n/
<nigelb> Look for sessions which are interesting to you and find the rooms they are in
<Ian_Corne> I meant the irc channel :)
<jpds> Ian_Corne: #ubuntu-x ?
<nigelb> where's the list of irc channels for uds when you want it :/
<crimsun> they're linked on summit
<crimsun> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-n/ ; see the trailing vertical column ("By room")
<joaopinto> hi
<joaopinto> my system is hardly usable due to bug 569680, can someone provide some possible workarounds ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 569680 in linux (Ubuntu) "Hard disk write/read freezes for 10 seconds several times in session (affects: 6) (heat: 32)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569680
<joaopinto> also, who is reponsible to set the bug to confirmed ?
<Maahes_> hello, how do I get http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.35-maverick/ as a repository? I tried adding the kernel-ppa, and it added to my sources.list.d but I guess there's nothing in it? because it doesn't show up in Origins in Synaptic
<lag> Maahes_:  Have you updated since you added the PPA?
<lamont> 2.4+ kernel w/o ELF notes? -- report this <-- le huh?  what's firefox talking about?
<Maahes_> lag: Yes, I did an apt-get update.
<Maahes_> I just added two other ppas and they show up
<Maahes_> is http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu maverick main the wrong address for the kernel ppa?
<Maahes_> this is really frustrating because it's hitting the server, but no packages.
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-10-28
<Q-FUNK> WRT bug #396286 it appears that kernel 2.6.36 solves it. Could the fix be backported to karmic/lucid/maverick please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 396286 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[Geode LX] [ION603] kernels >= 2.6.31 fail to boot [initramfs] (affects: 2) (heat: 30)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396286
<vanhoof> quick q ... when doing verification on a bug that has a fixed in -proposed, after I post my validation, is it on my to update the verification tag?
 * vanhoof doesnt want to step on toe
<vanhoof> *toes
<diwic> vanhoof, I believe you should remove "verification-needed" and add "verfication-done"
<Sarvatt> vanhoof: sru verification team does it, it needs 2 community acks if they can't confirm it themselves
<Sarvatt> in the verification section here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<vanhoof> Sarvatt: doubt anyone will be able to confirm that bug community wise :)
<vanhoof> Sarvatt: if you want to add an ack from the box you have that'd be cool too
<Sarvatt> you and me did :)
<vanhoof> ah
 * vanhoof looks
<robtow> Have been reading about troubles with 2.6.35 kernel on Dell e6510 laptops - boots but no display with Intel integrated graphics.; have experienced same. 2.6.31 kernel does boot up with X. Is there a later kernel that works well with Dell e6510?
<ppetraki> robtow,  doesn't work at all? or only from suspend/resume?
<robtow> ppettraki - it boots; but no X display - I can even log in, typing carefully (and here the log in sound). But there is no X Windows.
<robtow> I do not have the Nvidia card, so the fixes that pertain to Nvidia are not relevent.
<ppetraki> so I swear we fixed that already, for the onboard graphics
<ppetraki> 10.4.1 should have the fixes
<robtow> I am currently running 10.10.
<robtow> I installed 9.04, and then did upgrades all the way through 10.10.
<ppetraki> so you never touched lucid then?
<robtow> 10,4 would not install. 10.10 would install, but not give graphics. 9.10 froze after install. 9.04 worked, but with no networking; it recognized an external USB wifi adapter; after updating to 9.10 the Broadcomm driver worked for the internal network adapter.
<robtow> which kernel is in 10.04.1?
<ppetraki> whatever is in updates -1
<ppetraki> so it should have some arrandale fixes in there
<ppetraki> burn it to a usb stick and give it try, it'll be pretty obvious if it works
<ppetraki> if not, disable kms :(
<robtow> hmm
<robtow> The DVD I have is Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<robtow> We tried it several times, to no avail.
<robtow> I tried booting with nomodeset, did not help
<ppetraki> try  "i915.modeset=0 xforcevesa" :(
<ppetraki> without the sad face
<robtow> ...I saw on the Canonical website that there is a validated 64 bit 10.10 for e6510; but I can't find where to get it.... I have Texas Instruments purchasing trying to get inside info at Dell about it.
<ppetraki> robtow, oh the cert site... actually, you should be able to get the media directly from dell
<robtow> That's what I'm trying to get our IT/purchasing people to do. After three days they can't find out *how*.
<ppetraki> robtow, just call support
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-10-29
<akgraner> lag,  - Happy Birthday!!!!
<vanhoof> lag: happy birfday
<lag> akgraner: Thank you
<lag> vanhoof: Thank you
<lag> akgraner: Happy Birthday to you also
<lag> :D
<benhamill> I understand that there's a bug in the 2.6.35-22 version of the kernel that causes a hibernation issue I've been having. I've heard that booting under a previous version (2.6.32-25?) fixes it. However, I don't think I have the older version installed. Besides compiling from source, is there a way to get the old version so I can tell Grub to boot it?
<paultag> hey roberts 
<roberts> I'm here, paultag
<paultag> roberts, I'm not on the kernel team, so you might want to explain a bit about your issue, paste the report and stick around :)
<paultag> I'm just here to help :)
<roberts> Appreciate it!
<roberts> The most complete documentation of this bug is the Linux Journal Article that I wrote about it last week:  http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat-one-hit-one-miss
<roberts> Summary:  A bug in the Atheros wireless driver resurfaced in 10.10 after it was working in 10.04 (working with linux-backports-modules installed, anyhow)
<paultag> roberts, which driver is it?
<roberts> The Atheros disassociation bug has been in and out of various Ubuntu releases since as far back as 7.04.
<roberts> I'm not sure, but I have the Atheros AR9285 wireless chipset 
<paultag> roberts, could you pastebin sudo lshw -C network
<roberts> Sure, give me a sec, it's on another machine.
<paultag> sure thing
<paultag> roberts, ( I'm just trying to get as much as I can for when a kernel guy stops by, just FYI )
<paultag> roberts, and it looks like you filed it against linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15  ?
<paultag> roberts, that's dapper
<roberts> Yeah, like I was saying: launchpad filed my report against that kernel version for me.
<roberts> Here's the output from lshw
<roberts> more lshw.out 
<roberts>   *-network
<roberts>        description: Ethernet interface
<roberts>        product: AR8132 Fast Ethernet
<roberts>        vendor: Atheros Communications
<roberts>        physical id: 0
<paultag> !pastebin | roberts 
<roberts>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<ubot2> roberts: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<roberts>        logical name: eth1
<roberts>        version: c0
<roberts>        serial: 70:5a:b6:17:b2:2a
<roberts>        capacity: 100MB/s
<roberts>        width: 64 bits
<roberts>        clock: 33MHz
<roberts>        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress vpd bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-f
<paultag> roberts, you should not paste huge stuff into a channel, it's regarded as spamming
<roberts> d autonegotiation
<roberts>        configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=atl1c driverversion=1.0.0.2-NAPI firmware=N/A la
<roberts> tency=0 link=no multicast=yes port=twisted pair
<roberts>        resources: irq:45 memory:97000000-9703ffff ioport:5000(size=128)
<roberts>   *-network
<roberts>        description: Wireless interface
<roberts>        product: AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)
<roberts>        vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.
<roberts>        physical id: 0
<roberts>        bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
<roberts>        logical name: wlan1
<roberts>        version: 01
<roberts>        serial: 90:4c:e5:89:e6:b2
<roberts>        width: 64 bits
<roberts>        clock: 33MHz
<roberts>        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless
<roberts>        configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ath9k driverversion=2.6.35-22-generic firmware=N/A ip=192.168.1.183
<roberts>  latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bgn
<roberts>        resources: irq:17 memory:96000000-9600ffff
<roberts> roberts@igor:~$ 
<roberts> Didn't know about pastebin
<paultag> roberts, lsmod | grep atl1c
<roberts> lsmod output:  atl1c   29949  0
<paultag> OK, cool. We're good. roberts, let me fix your bug.
<roberts> Can't ask for better service than that!
<paultag> I mean in LP
<paultag> sorry :)
<paultag> I'm not a kernel guy, don't kill me :)
<roberts> Still, pretty good service.  ;-}
<paultag> bug #660864
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 660864 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 10.10 Atheros AR9285 Wireless disconnects (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660864
<paultag> roberts, thanks :) -- stick around, someone should come by. Wait two hours or so, if no one pings you, might ask again :)
<roberts> Thanks, Paul!
<paultag> roberts, sure thing. Good luck!
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-10-30
<UbuntuG> UbuntuG	sorry had a phone call
<UbuntuG> 	UbuntuG	I ran into a bad bug
<UbuntuG> 	UbuntuG	in the new kernel
<UbuntuG> 01:14	UbuntuG	2.6.32-25
<UbuntuG> 	UbuntuG	just came out yesterday or so
<UbuntuG> 	UbuntuG	well its nasty
<UbuntuG> 	UbuntuG	don't know if anyone else had the same issue
<UbuntuG> 01:15	UbuntuG	the fix is to go back to the .24 kernel
<UbuntuG> 	UbuntuG	this is the issue
<UbuntuG> 	UbuntuG	when using a chat client like aMSN or Skype
<UbuntuG> 	UbuntuG	after a trigger, or I am not sure yet 
<UbuntuG> 01:16	UbuntuG	the keyboard input starts repeating
<UbuntuG> 	UbuntuG	as if one pressed any key continuously
<UbuntuG> 	UbuntuG	and it get worse
<UbuntuG> 	UbuntuG	hard reboots
<UbuntuG> 01:20	UbuntuG	anyone ?
<UbuntuG> 	UbuntuG	in grub , thank god for grub and forthought !
<UbuntuG> sorry for that
<UbuntuG> I just got tired of typing
<UbuntuG> but please read
<UbuntuG> its a bug
<UbuntuG> and its baddddd
<UbuntuG> in the new kernel
<UbuntuG> .25
<UbuntuG> _
<UbuntuG> ?
<UbuntuG> .
<UbuntuG> this is a kernel issue
<UbuntuG> do u know how many people installed that new kernel ... this is bad
<UbuntuG> any way thanks for listening ... and all the help
<UbuntuG> oh and that room mr invisible man/lady, is empty ...
<UbuntuG> just trying to help out
<UbuntuG> is all
<UbuntuG>  :| 
<sleblanc> Hello everyone, is some of you speak French or Esperanto ? I need help to recompile my kernel.
<sleblanc> Is there a tool to optimize the kernel parameters and options for its hardware equipment ?
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-10-31
<dariojcravero> Hi everyone, I've been experiencing some performance issues with Ubuntu 10.10 UNE and have found a few people suggesting upgrading the kernel to 2.6.36. I've done so without any problems but 
<dariojcravero> after I rebooted, my wifi was gone
<dariojcravero> using a wifi card rt2800
<dariojcravero> Oh, I've spotted my problemhttp://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg2597002.html
<TheMuso> RAOF: /c
<TheMuso> whoops
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-10-24
<himcesjf> Hello! Can anyone guide me on loading a module to kernel?
<cking> himcesjf, use sudo modprobe modulename
<smb> morning .+
<himcesjf> cking: Yes, I'm trying to load acpi module processor and fan. After I modprobe the module, I don't see any change in dmesg to confirm whether its supported on my hardware or not
<smb> himcesjf, Depending on what release you are, those may not be modules anymore
<himcesjf> smb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/717632/ 
<himcesjf> and the processor module was built into kernel 2.6.20.7-2 
<ppisati> morning *
<smb> So? Your list shows that there is no module for fan or processor, I am not sure what this has to do with 2.6.20... 20? 
<smb> If you are missing /proc/acpi/processor and .../fan, could be that those finally got removed from proc and only have some place in /sys
<himcesjf> ah, yes right. /proc is being deprecated
<himcesjf> Then how do I enable acpi processor support in kernel?
<smb> I should not be necessary. If the acpi bios includes the right information it will always happen automatically
<himcesjf> ok
<apw> 2.6.20 ?
<apw> smb, morning
<smb> apw, Thats what he said... :) Mornign
<apw> thats like feisty or something
<smb> at least pre-hardy and I cannot remember farer back (or at least I worked hard to forget)
<ppisati_> uhm
<ppisati_> can't build an hardy kernel (inside an hardy x86_64 chroot)
<ppisati_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/717707/
<ppisati_> "Could not open /home/flag/canonical/ubuntu-hardy/debian/linux-image-2.6.24-29-generic/lib/modules/2.6.24-29-generic/modules.alias at debian/tests/check-aliases line 10."
<ppisati_> any idea?
<apw> ppisati_, normally that specific error occurs if the version number is broken
<ppisati_> uhm
<apw> /home/flag/canonical/ubuntu-hardy/debian/linux-image-2.6.24-29-generic/lib/modules/
<apw> ls that directory on the builder and see what if anything is in there
<ppisati_> i've 6 patches on top of hardy's HEAD
<ppisati_> i could try backing out them
<ppisati_> but they don't touch the version number/any files in debian/*
<apw> ls that directory on the builder and see what if anything is in there
<apw> /home/flag/canonical/ubuntu-hardy/debian/linux-image-2.6.24-29-generic/lib/modules/
<ppisati_> drwxr-xr-x 4 flag flag 4096 2011-10-24 12:41 2.6.24-29-generic
<ppisati_> only this dir
<apw> and what is in that dir
<ppisati_> drwxr-xr-x 2 flag flag 4096 2011-10-24 12:41 initrd
<ppisati_> drwxr-xr-x 9 flag flag 4096 2011-10-24 12:41 kernel
<apw> so i'd say depmod may have failed
<apw> ahhh what is your host running ?
<apw> it is running oneiric
<ppisati_> onerici
<ppisati_> but i'm in a hardy-x86_64 chroot
 * apw bets depmod is shitting self over the kernel version number, look for DEPMOD in the log
<ogra_> geez, hardy
<ppisati_> DEPMOD  2.6.24-29-generic
<apw> did it error at all after that?
<ogra_> 7me coughs because of all the dust in the channel
<apw> ^ proof you have a .de keyboard
<ogra_> hehe
<ppisati_> bot at that point
<ppisati_> it was INSALLing all the modules
<ppisati_> s/bot/not/
<ogra_> the uk ac100 is twice as expensive so yeah, i took the german model (now sold for 125€ here) ;)
<apw> ppisati_, can you pastebin the whole log please
<apw> ogra_, you and your funny money
<ogra_> haha
<ppisati_> apw: http://people.canonical.com/~ppisati/hardy-O.log
<apw>   /home/flag/canonical/ubuntu-hardy is not clean, please run 'make mrproper'
<apw> your tree is damaged, and i think its not configuring right
<apw> you might try 'rmdir include/config' and see if that repairs that
<apw> or if you ran make mrproper, then a git checkout -f would be needed after
<ppisati_> apw: saw that, but i think i did 'git reset --hard HEAD' in another terminal
<ppisati_> (that's the entire cut&paste of a screen session)
<apw> ppisati_, ok nothing obvious to see in there.  iirc the depmod run makes the modules.alias, as it didn't make the wrong directory i think the next step is to try runing the depmod yourself
<apw> you'll have to work out the incantation though
<ppisati_> apw: well, compiling on tangerine now (didn't check but i hope it's not O yet)
<ppisati_> ok, tangerine got it
<Kano> hi apw , could you set for next rc kernels a ~rc
<Kano> would be a good idea to change that before 3.2~rc1
<apw> given the kernel names differ, so they don't replace each other, is there anything to be gained by that
<Kano> why on earth does the FINAL kernel have got a libc6 depend?
<Kano> the gain is, when you had rc kernels installed and install the final kernel, then rc kernel is on top of the kernel list
<Kano> and the final is below every rc kernel
<apw> Kano, well that isn't a use case we care about much, so with UDS coming up it'll not be high on my priority list
<Kano> the ~ means that it is below
<Kano> thats a 5 min change or less
<Kano> but tell me why
<Kano> libc6 (>= 2.11) now?
<Kano> for headers
<Kano> thats crap
<apw> if it was that easy you'd be making your own kernels
<Kano> i dont see a reason to compile a kernel without patches again
<apw> you really have a way of saying things that makes me want to help
<Kano> i can not install the headers with lenny systems now
<Kano> with that new change
<apw> its not something which we have changed deliberatly
<Kano> you changed the build system?
<apw> its something that (likely) came of changing it to build them in the right chroots
<apw> something you asked for
<Kano> i asked for a libc6 depend which is even wrong?
<apw> no you asked for mainline builds for oneiric to be build in oneiric chroots
<apw> and i suspect it is fallout from that
<Kano> i?
<Kano> never
<apw> noone else ever talks to me about mainline builds
<apw> but either way i suspect its an unintended side effect of that
<Kano> i need em build with an older chroot
<Kano> otherwise i can not use the headers
<Kano> something with libc6 2.7
<apw> it is unclear why we would have any libc deps on any headrs
<Kano> maybe you updated the packageing code
<Kano> like you did a while ago, there i had to hack the depends too
<Kano> last time i had to hack this:  sed -i s/3.13/3.2/ linux-image/DEBIAN/control
<Kano> this time it is in the headers package
<apw> well building the images in teh right chroot is the right thing, else you can't use dkms packages with them
<Kano> thats incorrect
<apw> as to why we have a libc dep on headers
<apw> define incorrect
<Kano> you can use any newer libc6 without problems
<Kano> thats what i did all the time
<Kano> i used the kernels on lenny + squeeze
<apw> it is unclear why a pure headers package would need any dep on any other pacage
<Kano> and fglrx/nvidia/vbox always compiled correctly
<Kano> squeeze had a much newer libc6
<apw> loadable modules should not be built with a different compiler, that is the key constraint
<Kano> that was a problem when switching from 2.9x to 4.0
<Kano> but never later
<Kano> they are compatible
<Kano> if you use gcc 4.3 or newer it does not matter
<Kano> absolutely never had issues because of that
<apw> and we have, and that is our constraint, and our builds
<apw> the libc6 dep seems spurious and i'll try and figure out where that is coming from
<Kano> well it would not help if you remove it and build still with oneric chroot
<apw> why so
<Kano> well you can compile with a newer gcc but not with an older one
<Kano> most likely because of missing symbols in older libc6
<Kano> thats why you can use software compiled with older libc6 on a much newer libc6 but not the other way around
<apw> but the kernel doesn't use libc, so a dependancy on it makes no sense
<Kano> the headers do
<Kano> the headers have got binary components
<Kano> those can not get linked
<Kano> when you build extra modules
<Kano> linux-image would work everywhere, thats clear
<apw> Kano, can you point me to a binary in that package
<Kano> for x in $(dpkg -L linux-headers-$(uname -r)); do file $x; done|grep ELF|grep sha
<Kano> for x in $(dpkg -L linux-headers-$(uname -r)); do file $x; done|grep ELF
<Kano> that way
<Kano> 19
<Kano> shared 10
<apw> unity is only updating my internal panel now, not bothering with my external even though it is showing the correct cursors on it
<ppisati_> anyone with an hardy box wiliing to test a kernel?
<smb> ppisati_, youre not doing the same thing apw was doing last week=
<smb> ?
<ppisati_> apw: IIRC he was doing the...
<ppisati_> smb: ^
<apw> CVE-2011-1548
<ubot2> apw: The default configuration of logrotate on Debian GNU/Linux uses root privileges to process files in directories that permit non-root write access, which allows local users to conduct symlink and hard link attacks by leveraging logrotate's lack of support for untrusted directories, as demonstrated by /var/log/postgresql/. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-1548)
<ppisati_> smb: cifs/smb pwd stuff
<apw> yeah that was the one
<ppisati_> uhm no
<apw> not 1548
<ppisati_> i'm doing the
<apw> the one you said
<ppisati_> CVE-2011-1082
<ubot2> ppisati_: fs/eventpoll.c in the Linux kernel before 2.6.38 places epoll file descriptors within other epoll data structures without properly checking for (1) closed loops or (2) deep chains, which allows local users to cause a denial of service (deadlock or stack memory consumption) via a crafted application that makes epoll_create and epoll_ctl system calls. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-1082)
<ppisati_> i backported 2 patches, plus 4 more to ease the "porting"
<smb> ppisati_, Ok, well anyway I can try your kernel if there is a reproducer
<tgardner> ppisati_, that looks HW independent. you can likely use a VM for testing
<ppisati_> yep, don't have a vm but i can roll one...
<ppisati_> smb: no, there's no reproducer
<ppisati_> i should look for one
<smb> ppisati_, Having one is ideal. Or at least know what would be using epoll to see that this is still working after the changes.
<ppisati_> smb: ok. i've a reproducer now
<tgardner> ogasawara, did you notice 3.1 is out ?
<ogasawara> tgardner: yep, rebasing it right now
<tgardner> ogasawara, cool
<ogasawara> tgardner: I mailed you some wifi cards, not sure if you've been home though?
 * ogasawara back in 20
<bjf> tgardner, ogra_ pointed out on friday that mvl-dove for maverick wasn't supposed to be released, it was just a plaything for NCommander
<bjf> tgardner, i mentioned that we were still doing security patches to it regularly
<ogra_> bjf, well, the prob we have now is that it cant be removed after release
<ogra_> nor can we demote it to universe after release
<ogra_> so even though it hasnt a single user (byond tobin doing his tests) we cant really drop it now
<tgardner> ogra_, bjf: dang, I wish we'd have known this up front.
<tgardner> oh well.
<tgardner> ogasawara, I did receive your package
<ogra_> tgardner, dito
<tgardner> ogra_, its just part of the stable updates machine for now. it'll expire soon enough.
<ogra_> another what, 12 months ?
<ogra_> or is it only 6 ?
<tgardner> 6 I think
<ogra_> it burns manpower for no reason, thats what annoys me 
<tgardner> true, but we have most of that kind of stuff scripteed
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> at least lucid will be EOL by end of the week :)
<ogra_> (for arm that is)
<tgardner> long live imx51
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> thats another wart 
<ogra_> i think IS still wants imx51 security updates for the buildds until they get killed
<ogra_> though thats a matter of IS to talk to you guys
<tgardner> ogra_, maybe we can get 'em to purge all of the babbages when someone _finally_ releases a good ARM server
<ogra_> well, thats another 6 months (at least)
<tgardner> and I think thats optimistic :)
<ogra_> i'm an optimist by design ... else i wouldnt work on arm ;)
<tgardner> apw, how come we're getting 3 notices for mainline build v3.1 ?
<AlanBell> hullo, I was wondering if someone can have a look at bug 614238
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614238 in linux "Intel Core i3 External Monitor Wavy Output" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614238
<apw> tgardner, manual rebuilds 3 is 'right'
<AlanBell> the bug has a patch, that works, but I am not sure that the right things have been done to upstream it and get it into Ubuntu
<tgardner> apw, ok, just wanted to make sure it wasn't a script that was running amok
<apw> tgardner, nope its me thats amok
<tgardner> sforshee, weren't you working on the wavy external monitor ?
<tgardner> AlanBell, sforshee is on vacation, back tomorrow.
<ohsix> AlanBell: is that the one where the spread spectrum is on vga outputs?
<ohsix> from what i've heard of it theres not a lot that can be done since the clock is shared, you just need to force it off if you use vga
<AlanBell> ohsix: not sure what the cause is, but there is a patch which fixes it perfectly
<ohsix> it "fixes" it by disabling ssm, which is actually useful on the nonvga outputs
<AlanBell> hmm, laptop screen and HDMI output worked fine for me
 * ppisati_ goes out to see a new flat
<tgardner> ogasawara, apw: tangerine.buildd:~rtg/lucid/debootstrap/debootstrap_1.0.20ubuntu1.4_all.deb for your local lucid build hosts. I've added the precise chroots on tangerine; gomeisa and tyler soon to follow.
<ogasawara> tgardner: thanks
<tgardner> update your kteam-tools
 * tgardner -> lunch
<smoser> smb, kernel on ec2 is ill (not a surprise) 
<smoser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/881076
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 881076 in linux "precise kernels do not boot on ec2" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bjf> nice, thanks
<bjf> jsalisbury, i think bug #558569 can be marked "Won't Fix" don't you?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 558569 in module-init-tools "Unable start as live cd Lucid Beta 2" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558569
<jsalisbury> bjf, yes I would say so.  Looks like it's won't fix for Lucid, justs needs the Linux and Linux(Ubuntu) entries updated.
<jsalisbury> bjf, may need to think about ways to expire bugs like this
<bjf> yes, i think this one won't expire because there are two tasks 
<jsalisbury> bjf, ahh, I see
<bjf> jsalisbury, but i'm not sure
<jsalisbury> bjf, Hmm, I can't mark the upstream task as wont fix since bugzilla.kernel.org is unavailable
<jsalisbury> bjf, I guess I can just remove that task
<bjf> jsalisbury, not sure what the policy is for that
<jsalisbury> bjf, ok
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-10-25
<smb> morning .+
 * smb grumbles a bit about short lived hardware
<cking> smb, what's broken?
<smb> cking, Most likely the mainboard of my working desktop (cannot rule out cpu completely). Just refuses to stay powered now. You press the power switch and at least the cpu fan and the drive bays light up. You release it and all goes off. 
<smb> s/working/work/ as it is not working right now... :-P
<smb> At least I was able to transfer the important stuff over to the travel netbook by moving all hdds somewhere else.
<smb> But that board was "just" 2yrs old... :-P
<smb> cking, Btw, your oneiric system does not show upstart-udev-bridge daemon eating all your cpu time, does it?
<cking> what was the make of the board?
<smb> cking, asrock
<cking> asrock does not rock then
<cking> smb,  upstart-udev-bridge daemon is OK for me
<smb> Unfortunately if I want to only replace the board I seem to be stuck with them. As am2+ is not really state of the art anymore. Hard to find just a replacement. But I'd hate to waste the ram (or cpu if its still working)
<smb> cking, upstart seems to be in a monologue here:
<smb> write(2, "arguments to dbus_message_iter_a"..., 232) = 232
<smb> write(2, "process 380: ", 13)
<smb> repeating over and over
<smb> and upstart-udev-bridge being pid 380
<cking> smb, what happens if you do sudo service udev stop (and then start again)?
<smb> cking, The new process seems ok and stays in select...
<smb> Seems to have cured it so far. Took a while between the stop until the bridge deamon really went away.
<smb> System feels much smoother now. :-P
<cking> smb, so do you think the motherboard has dry solder joints that fail due to thermal expansion/contraction?
<smb> cking, No rather not, because it usually did stay on for the day without issues. It could be failed capacitors or something else with the on-board power routing. At least the problem remained the same after replacing power supply (which would also give some time to cool down)
<Ceno3x> Hi guys. I need to build a source package for a kernel I'm working on so I can then upload it to launchpad. I'm already building the packages with make-kpkg so I shouldn't be too far off. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<TeTeT> Ceno3x: for building source packages I usually use debuild -S from the packages main directory
 * ogasawara back in 20
<ppisati_> apw: cve 1083 in the cve matrix is marked as "needed" for almost all releases
<apw> yes we don't have an upstream fix for it yet
<apw> i have passed that back to the security team for resolution
<ppisati_> apw: but the corresponding lp bug says only hardy and linux-ec2 need it since all the others are marked as "fix released"
<ppisati_> lp 813935
<apw> bug is incorrect i beleieve
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 813935 in linux-ti-omap4 "CVE-2011-1083" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813935
<ppisati_> ah ok
<bjf> ppisati, bug #865171, please verify
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 865171 in linux-ti-omap4 "enable ftrace for the 80211 layer" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865171
<ppisati_> bjf: do i manually change the tag to "verification done" or is thjere any script that i should run?
<apw> ppisati_, i believe it is manual, just put some comment on and change it
<ppisati_> ok, done
<bjf> ppisati_, i believe the tag is "verification-done-oneiric"
<bjf> ppisati_, and you change it manually
<bjf> herton, sconklin, bug #880476
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 880476 in linux "after update to kernel 3.0.0-13 ubuntu 11.10 does not start" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/880476
<jpds> Is there any way I can install an oneiric kernel on a Lucid machine?
<jpds> I have a USB adapter that works on oneiric, but doesn't on Lucid.
<jpds> And the Natty backport kernel doesn't seem to do the trick.
<bjf> jpds, you can install the lts-backport-oneiric package (currently in -proposed)
<jpds> bjf: Oh, I didn't look in there - I'll try that; thanks.
<jsalisbury> bjf, sconklin, herton, Possible oneiric-proposed kernel regression: bug 880476
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 880476 in linux "after update to kernel 3.0.0-13 ubuntu 11.10 does not start" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/880476
<sconklin> jsalisbury: ack
<jsalisbury> sconklin, I'm going to try 3.0.0-13 on my laptop now.
<bjf> jsalisbury, you should have -proposed enabled :-)
<jsalisbury> bjf, yes I do :)
<ppisati_> apw: cve 1767/hardy - nitpick: +goto out;;
<apw> yep thats a bit shit :)
<apw> clearly writing too much shell right now
<apw> ppisati_, do reply and point it out formally and i can get it fixed on application
<focalt> hey guys
<focalt> suddently after installing a rt-kernel
<focalt> I loss admin rights
<focalt> I dunno why...
<focalt> I just cant install anything from synaptic
<focalt> or by typing sudo...
<apw> focalt, try rebooting into a different kernel
<focalt> it's the same
<focalt> apw, 
<focalt> it's the second time this happens...
<focalt> I'm tired of reinstalling system :
<focalt> :\
<jjohansen> focalt: boot into runlevel 1, and see what is going on
<focalt> jjohansen, sorry you must be more specific than that... i'm kind of new to linux  
<jsalisbury> bjf, sconklin, herton, re bug 880476 I was able to boot into 3.0.0-13 without and issue.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 880476 in linux "after update to kernel 3.0.0-13 ubuntu 11.10 does not start" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/880476
<tgardner> jsalisbury, its gotta be HW specific
<jsalisbury> tgardner, I have a Lenovo x201
<jjohansen> focalt: okay, when you boot you can specify the run level as part of the kernel command line for grub.  putting a 1 in there will result in the machine booting in single user mode, with no need to log in.  You are root and have full access
<tgardner> jsalisbury, get him to re-install it by copying the deb from the archive, then 'sudo dpkg -i linux-image*'
<tgardner> make sure he's got enough disk space
<jsalisbury> tgardner, will do
<focalt> jjohansen, and how do I do that. i mean where do I put that run level?
<jjohansen> focalt: in grub when you go to select a kernel select edit
<tgardner> jsalisbury, I think he's got initrd issues if it can't find the rootfs
<jjohansen> on the line with the linux kernel and its options, splash, vt.handoff etc you just add a 1
<jsalisbury> tgardner, there was one other person reporting this issue as well.  Comment #25
<jjohansen> make sure it is separated by a space
<herton> jsalisbury, tgardner: yeah, can some bug/issue with the disk controller module used or initramfs related problem
<ppisati_> focalt: so you can login, right? and if yes, what's happend if you open a terminal and execute "sudo id"?
<ppisati_> s/login/log in/
<ppisati_> s/what's/what does it/
<jjohansen> focalt: so eg.
<jjohansen>   linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic root=UUID=7df1f324-9c3e-4ec0-9eb5-1bc0e383ce64 ro   quiet splash nomodeset vt.handoff=7 1
<focalt> jjohansen, ppisati_, I guess I found my problem 
<focalt> I did sudo usermod -G audio focalt
<focalt> in my /etc/group file
<focalt> I have my username only in the audio group
<tgardner> jsalisbury, how do you know you have the same platform ?
<jsalisbury> tgardner, I don't have the same platform.  The bug reporter has an Acer and I have a Lenovo.
<tgardner> jsalisbury, oh, I guess I was confused.
<ppisati_> focalt: 
<jsalisbury> tgardner, I wan't able to reproduce on my machine.  I asked the other person affected by this for their hardware details.
<ppisati_> from the man page
<ppisati_> "If the user is currently a member of a group which is not listed, the user will be removed from the group. This behaviour can be changed via the -a option, which appends the user to the current supplementary group list.
<ppisati_> "
<ppisati_> -G option
<ppisati_> you missed the -a option
<focalt> ppisati_, yep
<focalt> I guess that's it 
<focalt> so if I reboot in recovery mode
<focalt> and change the group file?
<focalt> will solve this shit?
<ppisati_> focalt: yep
<ppisati_> focalt: here is a list of groups my user is in http://paste.ubuntu.com/718970/
<focalt> thanks man :)
<focalt> ppisati_, your username is flag right?
<tgardner> skaet, do you know if there is a bug filed to make sure the Natty and Oneiric LTS kernels get onto the next Lucid DVD point release ?
<jsalisbury> tgardner, do you have a link to the kernel deb archive?  I thought it was off here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/  But I guess not.
<tgardner> jsalisbury, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/
<skaet> tgardner, not aware of one,  but haven't hunted for it either.   Probably best to just submit and mark it for lucid-updates.
<jsalisbury> tgardner, thanks
<tgardner> skaet, will do
<skaet> tgardner, thanks.
<tgardner> skaet, bug #881529
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 881529 in debian-installer "Natty and Oneiric LTS backport kernels need to get onto the Lucid 10.04.4 point release DVD." [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/881529
<skaet> tgardner, thanks.
<smoser> smb, around ?
<smb> In some way. Whats up?
<smoser> if i tell you that i did not issue a reboot, how would you think that https://launchpadlibrarian.net/83606521/precise-daily-amd64-server-20111024-m1.large-ebs.log got rebooted?
<smoser> is there some watch dog device now ?
<smb> Not that one would come to my mind
<smb> Could amazon have implemented something?
<smoser> so what else would have done that ? can xen host somehow spy? 
<smoser> yeah... i wouldnt hvae thought they'd implement something, and i would hope they wouldn't do something other than adding a watchdog device
<smb> Well, if there is a device it would be something that comes with our kernel. 
<smb> Though I have not looked there, yet for tsomething like that
<smb> Hm, maybe one can detect when the cpus go into some sort of stop after the panic...
<smb> It would be something to look when my next crash happens. Maybe even in xm list there would be a different state than "b"
<smb> And in kernel 3.0 there is a xen watchdog timer, which we compile as module. But that requires a hypervisor of 4.0 or higher. And Amazon normally is back on 3.4
<nigelb> manjo: ohai
<nigelb> Is there a track named hwe?
<manjo> nigelb, nope
<nigelb> manjo: that's why your BP isn't scheeduled.
<manjo> nigelb, so I will need to rename HWE to say kernel ? 
<nigelb> Yeah.
<manjo> nigelb, since there is no kernel track I am going to use hardware
<nigelb> np!
<manjo> pgraner, ^ I guess you are ok with that ? 
<nigelb> Just make sure it exists
<nigelb> There is a kernel...
<nigelb> ah.. linaro.
<manjo> nigelb, done thanks  a ton
<nigelb> manjo: np!
<manjo> wait for it to show up on the schedule I guess .. 
<nigelb> Yeah, it runs on the hour I think.
<nigelb> There's a cron
 * tgardner -> lunch
<cking> manjo, hwe is 2nd class citizen ;-)
<manjo> cking, now I know the secret of you leaving :) 
<cking> heh
<manjo> :) 
<manjo> nigelb, where are you located ?
<mah> Need Help during kernel building : when booting it shows fuse: device not found
<nigelb> manjo: Bangalore :)
<nigelb> manjo: Oh, Happy Diwali. The crackers seem to have subsided for the night here finally ;)
<manjo> nigelb, thanks :) 
<mah> fuse: device not found  ????
<wmp> hello
<wmp> i have problem with wireless driver, from brcmacs i want to switch driver to broadcom-wl
<wmp> how to do it?
<lamont> [14606.979430] ieee80211 phy0: wl0: wlc_recv: dropping a frame with invalid src mac address, a2: 00:00:00:00:00:00
<lamont> ^^ I hate that my logfile is full of these
<tgardner> lamont, I hate that you have to use a broadcom staging driver. Oneiric ?
<lamont> oneiric
<lamont> 12:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<tgardner> lamont, yeah, that error message seems entirely superfluous. I wonder if it exists in 3.1
<wmp> lamont: i have this same wifi card
<tgardner> lamont, try the precise kernel. Broadcom is mainline in that version. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-3.1.0-1-generic_3.1.0-1.1_amd64.deb
<lamont> wmp: it's very, um, chatty
<wmp> lamont: now i testing support on broadcom-wl
<tgardner> lamont, uh, nevermind. its still staging in 3.1
<tgardner> maybe I can dial down the chattiness by changing wiphy_err to wiphy_dbg
<lamont> figures
<lamont> I would support such a notion, even more so if it made it into oneiric-updates eventually
<tgardner> lamont, yep, thats my plan
<cking> tgardner, you going to UHS this year?
<tgardner> cking, I think so. I'm working o a git foo presentation for it.
<lamont> now I just need to understand why xfce and my laptop hate each other
 * cking wonders if he should be attending...
<tgardner> lamont, will start a bug and attach the relevant info including the log noise.
<tgardner> will you*
<lamont> tgardner: sure.  may be tomorrow when I finally get it filed
<tgardner> lamont, ok, just lemme know.
<lamont> will do
<tgardner> lamont, it seems to be cleaned up in the 3.2 merge, and it has gone mainline (i.e., no longer staging)
<hggdh> herton: ping
<herton> hggdh: pong
<hggdh> herton: are we going to respin 3.0.13? If so, I will refrain from testing it
<herton> hggdh: yes, it'll be respinned, one bug failed verification
<hggdh> herton: ack, thank you. I will wait for the respin, then. Same tracking bug?
<herton> hggdh: nope, it'll be a new tracking bug I expect. sconklin or bjf will take care, I'm going to take 3 days off beginning tomorrow
<hggdh> k, thank you
<lamont> if I want to flush entries from /proc/net/ip_conntrack, can I do that easily>
<tgardner> lamont, you didn't used to be able to, but I'm thinking you ought to be able to now, especially with the advent of network name spaces.
<lamont> cool
<tgardner> lamont, http://linux.die.net/man/8/conntrack
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-10-26
<bryceh> ogasawara, you might want to build a kernel for bug #614238; there's a confirmed patch that fixes it upstream.  
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614238 in linux "Intel Core i3 External Monitor Wavy Output" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614238
<bjf> bryceh, looks like stable kernels
<bjf> bryceh, ah! i fully read your last comment
<bryceh> bjf, right.
<smb> morning .+
<apw> smb, moin
<cking> morning
<apw> cking, hiya
<apw> cking, hows it going ?  win ?
<cking> yep, win
<jk-> winning
<jk-> hey all.
<Fudge> hi not sure if this is right place to ask, ive noticed often on my gigabyte g41 motherboard with realtek onboard audio, i boot form live ubuntu cd's and have to unmute the audio. the same goes the  after install and again when new kernels are installed. is this normal? or is it something related to my sound server?
<smb> Fudge, That would rather be the sound server (pulse). Though I dunno how to avoid it
<Fudge> smb , its well known then?
<apw> audio changing on installing a new kernel is a common issue, something to do with having to flush the previous settings in case they are are a different binary form on the new kernel
<apw> in my case it always unmutes, which is even more annoying
<cjwatson> Hi - could somebody try a kernel test build in precise with kernel-wedge 2.81ubuntu1 to see if it gets rid of bug 879340?  If so, a fresh upload at some point this week would be very helpful
<Fudge> any bug reports or docs I can refer to on it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 879340 in linux "nic-shared-modules ballooned in size in precise" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879340
<apw> cjwatson, is that in the archive already (kernel-wedge) ?
<cjwatson> yes
<apw> cjwatson, ok will do
<cjwatson> uploaded yesterday evening
<cjwatson> thanks!
<cjwatson> if it doesn't help, I'm a bit stumped on what caused the problem in that bug report and wouldn't mind debugging it with somebody
<Fudge> apw  I use a script called Vinux which is for visually impaired, screen readers etc. We find it difficult when people install a system or update and they get no audio. you can prob imagine someone who is blind gets in a bit of a stick.
<apw> yeah i cannot deny you have a bit of a problem if you are blind ...
<apw> Fudge, my expectation is you'd have the opposite problem, so i'd think filing a bug would be reasonable
 * smb wonders whether TheMuso has something working for him
<apw> especially due to the accessiblity concerns
<Fudge> yeah mate loL, its nice to know its not just somethign we've done though, we also currently use pulseaudio in system mode and that was a possible contributor
<ogra_> apw, why is it not possible to just re-read the alsa state file after applying everythig ?
<Fudge> TheMuso  is aware but i bug him enough
<Fudge> i had the same thought, but implementing such a thing i have no idea
<ogra_> that should get you back exactly what you had
<Fudge> im a thinker, not a coder loL
<apw> ogra_, re-read in what sense
<ogra_> apw, alsactl restore
<apw> ogra_, my understnading is it is a kernel specific binary form
<Fudge> oh yes, automatically i mean
<ogra_> its not
<apw> and therfore not necessarily applicable safely
<apw> whats in it
<Fudge> and on a live cd it prob wouldnt work
<apw> live cd yep, we are hosed
<ogra_> look at /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
 * apw would normally refer this kind of thing to david
<smb> apw, I thought it was some sort of xmlish but not sure
<Fudge> we have keybiindings to unmute but not everyone knows them and or use keyboards with media keys
<ogra_> yeah, livecd is different, though we had a rule in tegh past to default to 80% volume, where is that gone ?
<Fudge> ogra_  thank you but it would be a bit difficult for someone who cant do anything without sound
<apw> ogra_, ahh it is text, but using kernel specific naming for the elements for the controls
<Fudge> ah that sounds like a good idea
<Fudge> maybe the rule went away
<ogra_> apw, well, iterate over it once to see the controls still exist, then apply it
<apw> ogra_, heh we may well default to 80% volume, but mute is separate, its not volume
<ogra_> if controls went missing, dont apply it
<apw> but we are well outside a kernel engineers comfort zone already :)  we need david
<ogra_> it shouldnt happen that controls vanish/appear randomly ... at least on released installs
<Fudge> i thought that when a volume is set if it was to 0 previously it would be unmuted
 * Fudge calls for David :)
<ogra_> i guess he's on vacation or traveling to UDS already
<Fudge> left early?
 * ogra_ hasnt seen him the whole week
<Fudge> social time first, then work
<Fudge> ill hang round, do u guys have a process where this may be able to be addressed? if appropriate
<smb> Or he may be involved in DX?
<apw> ogra_, yeah concur, not seen him this week
<apw> Fudge, get a bug filed 'ubuntu-bug sound' and let us know the number
<Fudge> apw  sure ill have a shot, url?
<apw> just run 'ubuntu-bug sound' in a terminal
<Fudge> oh kewl
<Fudge> um, wouldnt i need to be on a system where the sound is experiencing problems?
<Fudge> Package sound does not exist
<smb> audio maybe?
<smb> But yes, it would be better run from the affected system
<Fudge> mm, ok
<ogra_> and use an actual package name like alsa-utils 
<ogra_> david will assign it to the right bit i guess
<Fudge> actually, that may not help PulseAudio is running as a system-wide daemon.
<Fudge> This mode of operation is not supported by Ubuntu.
<Fudge> but ill try it on a ubuntu cd where pulse runs correctly
<Fudge> thanx 
<apw> cjwatson, seems that this new kernel-wedge has some new behavior in gencontrol, specifically if none of your kernels have an architecture specific builddep it no longer emits stub correctly
<cjwatson> apw: OK, I'll fix that; can you modify gen-control locally or do you need an upload?
<apw> cjwatson, i can work round it as i can make our configuration trigger the right behaviour
<apw> cjwatson, i am assuming its a bug in detecting this "allow to be run by the source pacage" support but ... what its meant to really check i have no idea
<cjwatson> it's because the Debian kernel packages don't have control.stub
<cjwatson> apw: try http://paste.ubuntu.com/719554/ applied to /usr/share/kernel-wedge/commands/gen-control
<cjwatson> if you can
<apw> cjwatson, will do
<apw> DatabaseError: database disk image is malformed
<apw> lovely, seems pastebin is sick
<bjf> apw, wfm
<apw> bjf, click the text link at the bottom
<bjf> apw, indeed
<bjf> borked
<bjf> it's python, what did you expect
<apw> cjwatson, ok this will take a bit, tangerine just face-planted
 * apw goes make some precise chroots on his local build machine ... sigh
<apw> cjwatson, ok that patch seems to work as expected
<ppisati> guys, can any of you have a look at 22bacca48a1755f79b7e0f192ddb9fbb7fc6e64e? this is the fix for cve 1082 and embedded in the commit msg there's the "proof-of-concept" that shows the vulnerability. Problem: it's either missing something (or it has been slightly borked to keep script-kiddies away) or i can't make it work.  
<apw> ppisati, is this on hardy ?
<ppisati> yep
<apw> it is possible that hardy is immune for other reasons, like lack of features
<ppisati> uhm
<apw> have you tried it on a modern release with that commit reverted?
<ppisati> sounds strange since epoll() is there
<ppisati> uhm no
<ppisati> ok, let me try
<apw> my first reaction would be to confirm it works there
<ppisati> ok, i'll try on lucid
<apw> i am saying the implemntation of epoll() has changed, so it is entirly possible the exploit isn't valid
<apw> and we _may_ not need to do anything on hardy
<ppisati> uhm, actually having a "this commit has introduced this problem" could help inm this case
<ppisati> anyway, let me see on lucid
<apw> yeah they often know that info and don't put it in, which is annoying
<apw> ppisati, one other thing, its possible that hardy say doesn't support adding epoll descriptors to themselves at all, i note that the exploit code does _not_ check the return codes from anything, perhaps strace it to see if any are failing
<ppisati> did it
<ppisati> i checked all the return code, and everything was ok
<ppisati> from the commit msg it says 
<ppisati> "this code leads to a deadlock" so i expected the exploit to hang
<ppisati> but it just exit
<apw> which could lead to deadlock"
<ppisati> ok
<ppisati> right
<ppisati> could be racy
<apw> dunno, unhelpful
<ppisati> so me might never hit that case
<ppisati> *we
<apw> it is cirtanly unclear from that
<ppisati> quantum-exploit
<ppisati> sometimes it's true, sometimes it's not
<apw> i think the point might be more that actually the example makes an invalid loop structure
<apw> so it should work before the patches, and fail after the patches
<ppisati> ah
<ppisati> good point
<apw> while epoll should keep working for non-loop structures
<ppisati> after thge patch the "loop struct" should fail when it's created
<ppisati> *structure
<apw> yes the insertion of the loop should not be possible after
<ppisati> ok
<apw> ogasawara, heads up that kernel-wedge is borked in precise at the moment, so hold on uploading any kernels
<ppisati> apw: it was exactly that case
<ppisati> apw: with the patch applied, we can't create circual structures anymore
<ppisati> "epoll_ctl_failed: Too many levels of symbolic links"
<apw> great
<cjwatson> apw: that kernel-wedge is uploaded, although it'll have to wait for the LP builders to be unstuck.  Did that new kernel-wedge all told cause nic-shared-modules to come back down to reasonable size and contents?
<apw> cjwatson, the build just got lost, power outage on my builder ... stray foot
<apw> should know soonish
<cjwatson> stray foot> LOL
<apw> cjwatson, annoying appendages and no mistake
<cking> apw, looks like tangerine is stuck, can you prod it?
<apw> cking, she is dead, need some rtg action on the power switch
<cking> looks like udev got all locked up
<cking> :-(
<cking> time for lunch then ;-)
 * ogasawara back in 20
<sconklin> jsalisbury: you around?
<jsalisbury> sconklin, yes
<sconklin> jsalisbury: help me out here - I think you helped with this . . . a few weeks ago we had a bug that only showed up on systems with hybrid graphics, when Intel and Nvidia were both installed . . .
<sconklin> And it looks to me like that might be the case with the "purple screen at boot" bug:
<sconklin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/880476
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 880476 in linux "after update to kernel 3.0.0-13 ubuntu 11.10 does not start" [High,Triaged]
<jsalisbury> sconklin, I don't recall the bug a few weeks ago, but I do recall seeing some hybrid graphics bugs comming in.
 * jsalisbury is looking
<sconklin> wait, I remember reverting a patch for it, let me check the git logs
<jsalisbury> sconklin, here is one: bug 881132
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 881132 in linux "vga_switcheroo makes system freeze" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/881132
<jsalisbury> sconklin, intel/radeon graphics
<sconklin> jsalisbury: That may be a duplicate of the one I was thinking of, but same cause
<jsalisbury> sconklin, ahh
<sconklin> ok, that's enough of a memory kicker to probably get me what I need. It was due to an upstream patch that we reverted (In Natty I think), and I'll check and see if the same patch just landed in Oneiric
<sconklin> jsalisbury: Thanks!
<jsalisbury> sconklin, np, thanks for looking at this :-)
<sconklin> jsalisbury: it rang a bell, I just couldn't do the pattern matching . . .
<jsalisbury> sconklin, :-)
<apw> -rw-r--r-- 1 apw apw 362368 2011-10-26 16:24 nic-shared-modules-3.1.0-2-generic-di_3.1.0-2.2~masternext201110261517_i386.udeb
<apw> -rw-r--r-- 1 apw apw 362350 2011-10-26 16:24 nic-shared-modules-3.1.0-2-generic-pae-di_3.1.0-2.2~masternext201110261517_i386.udeb
<apw> -rw-r--r-- 1 apw apw 308466 2011-10-26 16:24 nic-shared-modules-3.1.0-2-virtual-di_3.1.0-2.2~masternext201110261517_i386.udeb
<apw> cjwatson, ^^ that looks more like your expectations i think ?
<apw> ogasawara, about ?
<ogasawara> apw: yep
<apw> ogasawara, just checking you saw my kernel-wedge warning
<ogasawara> apw: I did
<apw> ogasawara, that said i believe we now have a fixed kernel-wedge in the archive
<apw> if and when cjwatson confirms he is happy with the nic-shared-modules above we probaally want to do
<apw> another upload to fix up the installer stuff
<ogasawara> apw: ack.  I was hoping to upload today or tomorrow
<cjwatson> apw: the size is definitely much better
<cjwatson> apw: can I have dpkg -c, just to check?
<cjwatson> and yes, kernel-wedge is fixed
<apw> cjwatson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/719766/
<apw> ogasawara, before you do i have two build rules fixes for you, just re-re-re-testing them now
<cjwatson> apw: looks good
<ogasawara> apw: cool.  feel free to push them when you're confident and then ping me.
<cjwatson> so if you want, just reassign that bug to kernel-wedge and close it
<apw> cjwatson, yep will do the admin on it now
<cjwatson> great, thanks for checking that out
<apw> cjwatson, and thanks for the quick fix on the other kernel-wedge issue
<apw> ogasawara, ok i've pushed the two commits, i am still doing a deeep test build but don't expect issue
<apw> ogasawara, and this way you can do some test builds in parallel :)
<ogasawara> apw: yep, I'll kick off my test builds.  will let you know if anything breaks.
<apw> i have one set of builds under my belt, so am expecting few issues
<apw> ogasawara, OH you do need the latest latest latest kernel-wedge in your chroots when building
<apw> ogasawara, so make sure they are updated
<ogasawara> apw: ack
<apw> ogasawara, it hink gomisa updates itself
<ogasawara> tgardner: ^^ can we get the latest kernel-wedge in our precise chroots?
<apw> tgardner, that reminds me.  i hand edited the update script on tangerine to add precious
<apw> tgardner, the update for the /usr3/ubuntu/ubuntu-*
<apw> tgardner, and that likely needs to be done on goemisa too
<tgardner> apw, are you channeling gollum? what is precious ?
<apw> tgardner, heh ... dammit i knew that would happen.  precise is a tooooo similar in my mind and gets swapped out
<tgardner> ogasawara, updating now
<tgardner> ogasawara, tangernie x86en schroots are done for precise, armel is building
<tgardner> tangerine*
<ogasawara> tgardner: ack
<tgardner> ogasawara, also updated tangerine to the oneiric LTS kernel.
<GrueMaster> Not sure that word got out, but I will be unable to test armel SRU kernels until after UDS.  Please hold all requests until then.
<apw> bjf, ^^
<bjf> apw, saw it, don't care, the cadence marches on
<apw> works for me
<apw> ogasawara, those builds worked out ok here
<ogasawara> apw: cool, mine are just finishing up
<apw> ogasawara, a good sign indeed.  so this is a rebase to 3.1 final ?
<ogasawara> apw: yep
<kees> hrm, I seem to lack access to zinc. shouldn't that still be open to non-canonical contributors?
<tgardner> kees, I think elmo shut it down to non-canonical folks after the kernel.org debacle
<kees> tgardner: ah. urm, that will make things a bit tricky.
<tgardner> kees, yeah, likely. what do you need ?
<kees> tgardner: well, I was going to rebase my various patchsets to precise.
<tgardner> kees, you mean you can't pull? Use the git:// protocol.
<tgardner> git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-precise.git
<kees> tgardner: I can pull fine, but I can't push
<tgardner> kees, I guess for that you'll have to send pull requests from your kernel.org repo. 
 * kees doesn't have one there yet
<kees> and things are delayed due to kernel summit
<tgardner> kees, huh, I figured you of all folks would have one. how about github ?
<kees> tgardner: I do that. is the no-canonical thing final, or just a temp precaution?
<kees> er, I can do ...
<tgardner> kees, I'm not sure. I think we'd like to be as paranoid as kernel.org and restrict shell access.
<tgardner> kees, you still coming to orlando ? I want you to sign my key.
<kees> tgardner: I'm not, unfortunately. when will you be visiting pdx next? :)
<tgardner> kees, dunno. maybe you could sign bjf and ogasawara. I'll get jjohansen to sign mine.
<ogasawara> tgardner: kees has signed mine
<tgardner> ogasawara, good, that gets you one removed from Linus
<kees> and jj, iirc
<ogasawara> yep
<jjohansen> tgardner: you should also grab slangasek
<tgardner> jjohansen, ack
<jjohansen> tgardner: yep, I've got kees's, gregkh, trippet, bottomly, jamie sharp, and a few others
 * slangasek feeds the web of trust into a protein-folding program and watches the carnage
<tgardner> apw has a pretty good program for generating the web of trust relative to your key
<tgardner> a picture of the web of trust, rather
<apw> yeah :)
<apw> ogasawara, we need to have a bit of a keysigning with you at UDS
<apw> and if we can get slangasek as well we'll be looking good
<slangasek> I think I already signed ogasawara's
<apw> slangasek, that'll be good
<ogasawara> apw: yep, I've got slangasek.
<ogasawara> apw: maybe we can do some keysigning during one of our round tables
<apw> ogasawara, or in the bar, i assume the bar will be a common location
<slangasek> y'all going to participate in the organized KSP?
<slangasek> not sure how organized it actually is... I guess there's a wiki page :P
<tgardner> apw, what was that key signing program we used? caff ?
<tgardner> yes, caff
<slangasek> from the package signing-party
<tgardner> slangasek, that works pretty slick
 * slangasek nods
<apw> tgardner, yep caff, works like a charm
<tgardner> apw, I'm pretty sure util-linux is one of those packages that are an assumed build-dep.
<apw> tgardner, i couldn't be sure so shoved it in for now
<tgardner> apw, they way you muck about with fd 9 makes my head hurt. I had to go look it up.
<apw> tgardner, heh who me ... never
<kees> tgardner: is the precise tree on github? rebasing maybe become madness quickly if not
<apw> kees, you can pull zinc trees over git: regardless no?
<tgardner> kees, I started experimenting with mirroring on github at the release sprint, but I haven't wrapped it up yet.
<tgardner> kees, why is this a problem? github is gonna be a readonly repo just like zinc.
<kees> apw: yeah, I can fetch, but then I need to push -f a copy of precise to github so I can have my own branch to request pulls from
<kees> apw: the trick is noticing when precise gets rebased
<kees> anyway, I'll deal with it. :)
<apw> kees, ahh, heh, normally leann sends out an email to say it has been uploaded at least
 * kees nods
 * tgardner -> lunch
<apw> kees, hey do you know if you can configure the default retention time for ssh keys 
<apw> (its the sort of thing you'd know i feel)
<kees> apw: depends on your ssh-agent
<kees> apw: if you mean the horrible thing that is it gnome-keyring now, no.
<kees> apw: it's a seriously PITA
<apw> kees, that is the default i assume, then yes.  it seems to have separate defaults for gpg keys and ssh keys .. but the ssh key default is more progressive than i would like
<kees> they gutted it while trying to move to dconf, but didn't actually add support for a default.
<apw> bah, always backwards
<kees> \o/
<ogasawara> apw: just fyi, I notice "UBUNTU: [Config] di -- include empty builddep fields" results in dpkg-buildpackage failing if not in a precise chroot/environment
<tgardner> ogasawara, thats gonna make the LTS backport unhappy
<apw> ogasawara, hrm, then i'd say drop it for now
<ogasawara> apw: ack
<kees> it's like magic! :) https://github.com/kees/linux/branches
<kees> and then on monday I'll move it all to kernel.org
<jjohansen1> kees: hehe nice
<kees> jjohansen1: yeah, it's not ready for a pull though. I think Will is going to consolidate his patches. But I just wanted to get everything rebased at least.
<steph7> hi do you know if acer_wmi module can freeze ubuntu at boot if blacklisted?
<steph7> no one? :-(
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-10-27
<BenC> steph7: if you blacklist something it should not cause anything
<steph7> thanks BenC for your reply
<steph7> BenC, do you think it need to edit rc.conf and add rfkill unblock all?
 * apw yawns
 * _ruben concurs
<ppisati> morning *
<Fudge> query: why would speechd-up refer to kernel-patch-speakup as a recommended package when speakup is now in the kernel
<apw> Fudge, out of date user-space perhaps
<cking> morning apw
<Fudge> think dependencies havnt been reviewed? well thats what i thought anyway. same with speechd-up how it goes and fetches festival stuff when espeak is already installed
<apw> cking, moin
<Fudge> moin to hust
<smb> morning .+
<Fudge> oops hust is hate
<Fudge> think i wanted vich or something :$
<Fudge> to much ranstein
<smb> m?
<apw> sounds like someone typing on an android keybaord to me
<Fudge> i was trying to say good morning to you but screwed up
<Fudge> oh android, i use a talkback keyboard on that but its slow, or i am 
<apw> heh i was more referring to the 'random' words that the android spell checker likes to pick, and which you never notice before hitting send
<smb> apw, And good keyboard not even helps against having the wrong language active on the spell checker
<apw> yeah i don't envy you using two on there, i have enough trouble with just .en
<apw> en_gb even
<Fudge> i just dont know how to use the text prediction, the speech does not tell me the suggestions
<apw> the interface is very busy, i suspect it'd never shut up if it did
<smb> Fudge, It is more us using the soft keyboard with big fingers and somethimes the wrong language. :)
<Fudge> loL
<Fudge> i was asked at work the other day to trial an iphone 4S so hopefully that comes through
<apw> heh if anyone has done it right its them, or at least they have a patent on doing it right
<Fudge> thats why i got my droid phone coz i couldnt borrow an iphone to play with voiceover on it. no one wants to part with their life lines
<apw> oh a totally personal front i would love to hear if you find it workable
<Fudge> apw  that was to me?
<apw> Fudge, yep, i am interested to know if either is a workable device in that mode
<Fudge> let you know mate
 * cking sees what happens if he uses the precise kernel...
<apw> cking, rtg was reporting positive results
<smb> apw, You mean it boots?
<cking> testing on UEFI boxen
<apw> smb, remebmer we are at 3.1 final at the moement, so its in one of its better phases
<cking> wow
<cking> i915 now works
<smb> Right
<cking> 3.1 fixes my UEFI video issues, yay
<apw> cking, i915> which aspect now works ?
<cking> I can see something
<smb> Thats because you had coffee
<cking> before I just has a white noise line on the left of the monitor 2 pixels wide
<cking> now I have perfect image
<apw> cking, in bios or booted
<cking> booted
<apw> woh, thats not good
<smb> cking, So UEFI would provide diplay information somehow?
<cking> yeah, typing w/o any console feedback was a bit painful
<cking> smb, no idea what was wrong, too many variables 
<smb> cking, Likely right, and you probably only used UEFI boots on that hw
<smb> So we would not know if compat bios would act differently
<cking> yep, this is a non-CSM firmware image
<smb> Could just be another case of needing to do things differently for a specific i915 type
<cking> the funny thing was that control was not working in grub for some reason, bit hard to do emacs like editing in grub w/o control
<apw> ctrl> heh that is a bit of a problem
<cking> smb, well, we've seen other non-CSM UEFI firmware not work, so I need to sanity check these boxes next, when I get a spare moment or two
<smb> cking, True
<Fudge> completely offtopic here, but i read once from an opensolaris thread i think about actually being able to get some kind of text to speech in a grub menu. anyone ever heard of that? donno how there would be sound support but!
<apw> Fudge, not heard of it, but not something i track closly, i would myself ask TheMuso and cjwatson 
 * Fudge pokes cjwatson 
<Fudge> cool tks
 * smb needs to reboot
 * apw has needed to reboot for two days now
<cjwatson> Fudge: right now I don't believe GRUB has any sound support; may have been something that was hacked into GRUB Legacy by somebody and hasn't been brought forward to GRUB 2
<cjwatson> well, that isn't quite true, it has a basic 'play' command
<Fudge> cjwatson  thanks for that
<Fudge> what does the basic play command do
<cjwatson> it's just incredibly basic pitch/duration kind of stuff; there's no way you could use it for text-to-speech
<cjwatson> and it's only using the PC speaker
<apw> wh
<apw> which doesn't exist on much new h/w
<Fudge> we already use a grub beep when the menu comes up, im not sure if it would be helpful making a beep everytime u down arrow or not, that way i guess u could count the entries
<Fudge> apw  boards still ahve speakers u can plug straight onto the boards though
<apw> yeah i guess if you need accessibility of that sort you can tailor your purchases to ensure you have what you need
<cjwatson> a serious GRUB TTS effort would need to start by adding a proper audio framework
<Fudge> that would be pretty tough i imagine
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> guess why it hasn't been done ;-)
<Fudge> would be awesome though for accessibility
<apw> cjwatson, as we have TTS in the kernel i wonder if we could use a kexec based scheme
<cjwatson> I'm not going to have GRUB exec bits of the kernel, no :)
<Fudge> u would still need a soft synth though for msot wouldnt you?
<cjwatson> it's not unheard of to port Linux drivers into GRUB
<apw> heh i more meant just booting a fixed kernel to do the reading
<cjwatson> there wouldn't be a sensible way to get back
<cjwatson> especially not in e.g. UEFI
<apw> and using like a pygrub sort of thing to do the actual grub-like behaviours
<Fudge> not feasable?
<cjwatson> not worth so not worth the pain
<apw> right essentially shim the bootloader to load an initial kernel, and let it speak and chose the real kernel
<cjwatson> anyway I want to replace pygrub too :)
<apw> :)
<Fudge> i just grep menuentry and count down entries
<apw> anyhow something people who know what they are talking about should think about :)
<Fudge> agreed :D, thats not me
<Fudge> loL
<cjwatson> a minimal synth framework doesn't necessarily have to be horribly difficult, but it would need thought; I'd be surprised if nobody's looked at it, although I don't see anything plausible in trunk
<_ruben> oh sweet .. i might get my hands on a cluster of 3 boxes with fusion-io cards .. shame lucid doesn't do trim support ho
<_ruben> tho
<apw> bah managed to get X to dump core
<alexbligh> Any ideas why I can't clone the ubuntu-oneiric git tree?
<apw> alexbligh, what happens
<alexbligh> I get "fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly"
<alexbligh> with "git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-oneric.git"
<alexbligh> changing oneiric to natty works
<alexbligh> (but I'd like oneric please)
<alexbligh> :-)
<apw> oneiric 
<alexbligh> arse :-)
<alexbligh> sorry. Normal service will be resumed (etc.).
<apw> one-eyed-rick
<alexbligh> Actually, whilst you are about, do you happen to know if CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_TAP is disabled for a reason?
<alexbligh> I /think/ that's whats stopping PV drivers work in Xen4 (yet to check)
<alexbligh> (+ CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_TAP2)
<apw> that option doesn't show up one way or the other so must have a pre-requisite which is not on
<apw> smb ^^
<apw> cking, she did 30 s/r cycles with 2x glxgears
<alexbligh> smb, well CONFIG_XEN_DOM0=y
<alexbligh>  is on, but I think am not sure the BLKTAP stuff comes in by default unless you enable it.
<apw> alexbligh, ok where are you even seeing that
<apw> apw@dm$ git grep XEN_BLKDEV_TAP
<apw> apw@dm$ 
<alexbligh> amb@DBS:~/xen/ubuntu/git/ubuntu-natty$ git grep XEN_BLKDEV_TAP
<alexbligh> debian.master/config/config.common.ubuntu:CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_TAP=y
<alexbligh> debian.master/config/config.common.ubuntu:# CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_TAP2 is not set
<alexbligh> drivers/xen/Kconfig:config XEN_BLKDEV_TAP
<alexbligh> drivers/xen/Kconfig:config XEN_BLKDEV_TAP2
<alexbligh> drivers/xen/Kconfig:    depends on XEN_BLKDEV_BACKEND != n && XEN_BLKDEV_TAP2 != n
<alexbligh> drivers/xen/Kconfig:    default XEN_BLKDEV_BACKEND || XEN_BLKDEV_TAP2
<alexbligh> drivers/xen/Makefile:obj-$(CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_TAP)               += blktap/
<alexbligh> drivers/xen/Makefile:obj-$(CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_TAP2)              += blktap2/ blktap2-new/
<alexbligh> drivers/xen/blktap/Makefile:obj-$(CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_TAP) := xenblktap.o
<alexbligh> drivers/xen/blktap2-new/Makefile:obj-$(CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_TAP2) := blktap2-new.o
<alexbligh> drivers/xen/blktap2/Makefile:obj-$(CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_TAP2) := blktap.o
<alexbligh> hmmm....
<alexbligh> perhaps that comes out of my xenlinux patches. Sigh.
<apw> yep, not in natty or oneiric
<apw> and if its off, i think you'd have to blame you :)
 * alexbligh blames me
<smb> alexbligh, AFAIK blktap was one not yet upstream
<smb> and its not the thing that prevents pv drivers from work
<smb> its the thing I keep complain about on xen-devel and usually be ignored
<smb> alexbligh, name your device xvd in the cfg and put blkfront into /etc/initramfs-tools/modules (think plus the pci one) regenerate initramfs and you got the pv disk
<alexbligh> smb, I /think/ you are talking about domU? I have the same domU booting with PV on xen3.3, but not on xen4
<alexbligh> smb, pv NICs work on both
<alexbligh> (it's a Centos 2.6.18 domU with the original unmodified_drivers stuff, i.e. practically the recommended Xen3.3 domU kernel, but no other domU including any Ubuntu one picks up PV disk)
<smb> alexbligh, Yes, the problem is stupid blkfront now refuses disks that are not named xvd (or get that major) while it happily ejects the same before because you have the blkfront driver available
<smb> Ok, its not blkfront that ejects the emulated disks but still
<alexbligh> smb, I think you are talking about xen_emul_unplug, and the stuff that does a PCI unplug of the emulated disks in the guests?
<smb> I do
<alexbligh> That isn't the problem (well, it is a problem, but it's a different problem)
<alexbligh> because 2.6.18 doesn't have the check_magic or PCI unplug stuff in at all
<alexbligh> and xen_emul_unplug=unnecessary fixes that (or should do)
<smb> alexbligh, What device name is in the xen config file for the domU
<alexbligh> But that problem causes the EMULATED disks not to appear. Our problem is that the PV disks don't appear
<alexbligh> we have tried both hda and xvda
<smb> hda won't work for sure
<smb> xvda has worked for me
<alexbligh> We are using: disk = [ "tap:aio:/root/Iain2011/centos-pvd.img,hda,w" ]
<smb> But you also need to force the blkfront driver into initrd
<alexbligh> or disk = [ "tap:aio:/root/Iain2011/centos-pvd.img,xvda,w" ]
<alexbligh> in domU?
<alexbligh> (I presume)
<smb> Yes in domU
<smb> Placing them into /etc/iniramfs-tools/modules will not only put them into initramfs but also make sure they get loaded
<alexbligh> I'm pretty sure it's built in (not as a module) on this version
<alexbligh> We see the block driver initialising, but no disks appearing
<alexbligh> What we don't see is blktapctrl running in dom0
<smb> Ok, I was looking at the issue with an Oneiric domU
<alexbligh> I /think/ that is meant to start even before a domU starts (i.e. when xend starts). It seems to on Xen 3.3.1
<alexbligh> With an Oneiric domU we see no HD at all, unless we do xen_emul_unplug=unnecessary, when we see only emulated, not PV.
<smb> alexbligh, Actually I am not sure, but there was some tap driver not yet in the kernel code (which would be part of the Oneiric dom0)
<alexbligh> Even on 3.0.2?
<smb> So that might be the actual problem
<smb> What 3.0.2 are you talking about?
<smb> Oneiric Xen version is 4.1.1
<alexbligh> Linux xen4 3.0.0-12-server #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 16:36:30 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<alexbligh> Sorry, 3.0.0
<alexbligh> (that's the dom0 kernel)
<smb> Right, well let me double check but I thought that exactly was something the citrix guys have been asking haow to best add support for on their own (by dkms)
<alexbligh> "Features queued for 2.6.40:
<alexbligh> xen-blkback backend driver to be used in dom0 to serve virtual block devices (disks) to VMs.
<alexbligh> xen-pciback backend driver to be used in dom0 to support PCI passthru to VMs."
<alexbligh> foolishly I therefore assumed it was in 3.0
<smb> In order to have good block performances XAPI relies on an Open Source
<smb> kernel module called "blktap". "blktap" is not currently upstream in the
<smb> Linux kernel and probably won't be in the foreseeable future.
<smb> ^ Thats from a mail I received
<alexbligh> (sigh). So we need to get that from Citrix / Jeremy's git tree?
<smb> I cannot really say where it would be. That mail came from Stefano so he would likely know where blktap would be obtainable
<smb> And maybe they already have it as a dkms package
<alexbligh> smb, thanks. We will go hunting
<smb> There is basically two things xen-blkfront for normal file: mappings and blktap (or whowever they call it) for tap:aio. So I also misunderstood what you tried to do there
<smb> I only checked file: mappings
<alexbligh> so we are trying to do aio, and thus need blktap, right?
<alexbligh> http://wiki.xensource.com/xenwiki/XAPI_on_debian  <- has some dkms stuff for Debian but only 32bit?!
<smb> alexbligh, That would be my understanding, right
<smb> wget http://downloads.xen.org/XCP/debian/blktap-dkms_0.1_all.deb <-- sounds like arch indep
<smb> alexbligh, ^
<_ruben> an arch dependent dkms package sounds rather odd .. well .. it can contain pre-compiled binaries as well .. tho usualy they are source only
<smb> _ruben, From the name of it I am pretty sure it is not arch dependant
<_ruben> smb: indeed, didn't mean to argue with that ;)
<smb> Me neither. Bah who am I arguing about arguing. :-P
 * smb begins to hate the new way of alt-tab
<apw> smb, begins ...
<smb> apw, I know you are already at intermediate or pro level... :)
<apw> i am more supprised you have taken this long to hate it
<smb> apw, Just because I did my *work* on natty for as long as I could allow myself... :-P
<apw> heh ...
<alexbligh> smb, a simple question: if I run the Oneiric installer under Xen4 HVM with (theoretical PV driver support), do you expect it to report that there are "no disks" becaus of the installer not modprobing blkfront, and would you expect a modprobe to fix it?
<smb> yes and no...
<smb> yes, it will report no disks (because emulated are unplugged)
<alexbligh> and no, because?
<smb> and no it will not work because we forgot to put the blkfront into the udeb package, which the installer uses
<alexbligh> ok, so I conclude that it would be best for us to test PV on HVM using something else as domU (e.g. Centos)? :-) I think the same applies to Natty and Maverick (Lucid kernel is pre-unplug support I thnk)
<smb> You can install it by passing xen_emul_unplug=never and then switch around later. 
<alexbligh> oh sure, we were just running the installer as a 'good way to test it'...
<smb> For other releases its the same with respect to blkfront. The virtual kernel package would have them builtin but there is no installer support for that I believe
<smb> Lucid similar. That would also have ec2 kernel package which should actually have the blktap driver (which does not help much if the dom0 does not) and is based on a completely different Xen codebase to make things easier
 * ogasawara back in 20
<smb> Not that easy and Xen really go well along... :-P
<alexbligh> EC2 is xenlinux HVM or paravirtualised I think.
<smb> ec2 normally is paravirt (only cluster instance are hvm). And the dom0 pretty much centos plus xen 3.something
<alexbligh> smb, any idea why the xen-4.1.1 hypervisor package does not appear to contain blkctrl, even though the original Xen source does? Is this debian removing it because of openssl stuff?
<smb> alexbligh, That I have no idea about
<alexbligh> we think that's the main problem. If we copy over a built-from-source blktapctrl daemon, do a mknod on /dev/xen/blktap0, then start the domU, it appears with block pvdrivers
<TeTeT> in which git branch would I find the sources to linux-image-generic-pae-lts-backport-natty ?
<tgardner> TeTeT, its in the lucid repository
<TeTeT> tgardner: apt-get source linux-image-generic-pae-lts-backport-natty would be the best way?
<smb> alexbligh, I could only guess that since blktap is not part of the kernel upstream it did not make sense. Maybe zul knows some background there.
<tgardner> TeTeT, no, the source package is linux-lts-backport-natty
<tgardner> linux-image-generic-pae-lts-backport-natty is a binary
<TeTeT> tgardner: ok
<apw> bjf, heads up i just pushed an update to hardy/master-next to fix CVE-2011-3209 wrt openvz
<ubot2> apw: ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-3209)
<bjf> apw, ack
<apw> tgardner, ok i've pushed the fix for the posix-timer over master-next, and i've sent out the updated patch for 1768 out in reply to the original.
<tgardner> apw, I just emailed my custom binary maintenance proposal.
<apw> tgardner, ack
 * apw wanders to the pub :)
<smb> apw, Have one for me too
<Daviey> apw: slacker
<apw> Daviey, yep ... smb, yep
<GRiD> join #ubuntu-uds
<GRiD> sorry :)
 * tgardner -> lunch
<slangasek> tgardner: when you're back from lunch, would like to talk to you about bug #842560
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 842560 in udev "bnx2 firmware missing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/842560
<slangasek> it's possible this is a udev bug, but not in the way you suggest, so I'd like us to put our heads together to figure out what's happening here
<tgardner> slangasek, ok. apw and I theorized about it a bit, but it seems like the 60 second delay is a dead giveaway.
<slangasek> tgardner: the 60 second delay is because the module-loading helper is *hanging* for some reason, and udev patiently waits for 60 seconds before killing it
<slangasek> but it only happens with this particular firmware
<slangasek> s/module-loading/firmware-loading/
<tgardner> slangasek, its the 2nd time the firmware is loaded. the first one seems to succeed
<slangasek> the firmware is being loaded twice?
<tgardner> slangasek, two physical adapters, so 2 PCI instances, etc
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> I didn't see a first successful load in the logs - where do you see that?
<tgardner> its implied because there is no failure.
<tgardner> not real helpful, huh ?
<slangasek> but then how do you know it's not the first load that's failing? :)
<slangasek> oh, because the messages are about the second pci device
<tgardner> slangasek, because eth0 always seems to work. 
 * slangasek nods
<tgardner> though you might have a point.
<slangasek> well, the log shows all the messages related to eth0 first, and then the failure is bracketed by messages about eth1
<slangasek> so I think you're right that it's the second load that's failing
<slangasek> we should get a udev log from the initramfs to be sure
<tgardner> that assumes that PCI probes happen in ascending order
<slangasek> oh, I'm not assuming anything about the order, just observing that the probing appears to be happening serially, with the first one completing before the wedged firmware load
<tgardner> I wish the reporter in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/linux/+bug/842560/comments/32 had attached the whole dmesg. I think there is info missing from it.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 842560 in linux "bnx2 firmware missing" [High,Confirmed]
<tgardner> slangasek, but you do agree that its likely a udev issue ?
<slangasek> tgardner: I don't think so... I can't think of any reason why udev would be flaking out when asked to load this firmware
<slangasek> to me it looks like things are getting stuck on the kernel side
<slangasek> tgardner: do you have the hardware to reproduce this?  or should I talk to TRellis?
<slangasek> I can provide some patches to the udev initramfs scripts for debugging
<tgardner> slangasek, I don't, so yeah TRellis is your man
<slangasek> ok
<lamont> tgardner: bug 882751
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 882751 in linux "kernel spams syslog with invalid src mac address, a2: 00:00:00:00:00:00" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/882751
<Trond--> Why an Ubuntu Kernel and not the official Linux Kernel?
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-10-28
<ppisati> morning *
<smb> morning .+
<ppisati> smb: i'm looking @ your comments for 1082
<smb> Thanks for letting me know. ;)
<cking> morning too
<smb> only one more in this tz
<ppisati> did apw already leave?
<smb> ppisati, Usually not as long as ckins is here
<ppisati> ah ok
<smb> ppisati, But you remember him leaving for the pub yesterday... >:-)
<ppisati> uhmmm... are you implying he could still be there? :)
<smb> Unlikely with the way English pubs close down. Rather implying some after-effect. :)
<ppisati> ah right, i keep forgetting the bell
<cking> ppisati, apw is flying out tomorrow
<smb> cking, likely in the seat next to you I assume. :)
<cking> unless BA mess up
<smb> Or goes on strike...
 * smb read about AF strike and hopes the AF marketed DL flight he is on will be unaffected
 * ppisati ponders goig to the post office...
 * ppisati stops ponderating and goes... back in a bit
 * apw didn't leave, just feelig very well today
<smb> not?
<apw> indeed
 * smb hopes it wasn't the one apw had to drink for him
<apw> heh no, nothing like that
<smb> Oh good... and bad
<smb> apw, Try to recover. There is enough pain tomorrow
<soren> smb: Travel?
<smb> soren, Yep, its that time again. :)
<soren> smb: Indeed. I hope Air France isn't involved in your trip?
<smb> soren, It is at least for selling the flight. Its operated by Delta. I hope that helps me to get there
<soren> Probably.
<apw> with the number of people coming, it'll affect somewone
<apw> may even trap some at ELC
<soren> apw: What's ELC?
<smb> At least there is something flying and not nothing like when the volcano stroke
<apw> its not quite elc, the embedded thing thats going on in budapesht or somewhere like there
<smb> apw, kernel summit even?
<soren> Oh, it's an event. Got it. I thought it was an airport code I didn't know :)
<apw> ahh sorry, i can see how it might seem to be one of those
 * ppisati has just bought a ton of paracetamol...
<jk-> ppisati: preparing for UDS? good plan. :)
<ppisati> ppisati: well, actually i've a cold... really... :)
<smb> Oh great, one more talking to himself and planning to contribute to the big ubuflu. :-P
<rocky> hey can anyone help me in kernel debugging?
<apw_> its best to just ask your question or describe problem, as dfferent people have different spcialisms
<apw_> rocky ^^
<ppisati> smb: so, in the end, where do we meet at the airport?
<smb> ppisati, I'd suggest the fountain on level 3 of the main terminal building. Lacking any real feedback there
<smb> If you find the people travelling with you, you can try dragging them along
<apw> smb, meeting this end or that :)
<smb> apw, hard to say with a round fountain... :-P But I guess you meant her or over there. So in Orlando. :)
<apw> ahh you guys landing similar times, cool
<smb> Yep, there seem to be a few more on his plane, but only one answered to email and did not confirm anything after I proposed the fountain instead of the food court in favour of likely less cramped space
<smb> So maybe only  the two of us will meet
<ppisati> smb: fountain, level 3, main terminal, ack
<ppisati> smb: i'll drag my butt and my virus over there :)
<smb> ppisati, I would not mind if you lost the virus while walking there... :)
<ppisati> smb: i'll try, but i can't guarantee :)
<cking> smb, you gotta cold?
<smb> cking, Not *me*
<smb> Or not xyet
<cking> looks like we arrive at level 3 and the shuttle bus is on level 1
<smb> Hearing all those wonderful announcments of cold, stomach bugs and coughs, I am not sure about after the event
<ppisati> :)
<cking> ubuflu
 * ppisati spread the disease, Anthrax!
<cking> the sunshine, pool + beers will help
<smb> cking, maybe we need moonshine for that. :-P
<cking> heh
<tgardner> sconklin, when is the next packaging cycle for Hardy ? I want to wait on any major packaging changes until a logical time, plus I'd like to talk to Andy about his ideas.
<apw> cking, you are assuming it will be nice.  2-5 inches of rain forcast for sunday
<cking> really?
<tgardner> holy smokes. 2-5 ? that is a bunch.
<cking> Better pack a mac
<apw> oh thats over the weekend and "into early next week" -- so a 3-4 day period
<apw> citainly a raincoat in your packing is essential
<tgardner> at least its pretty warm
<apw> tgardner, isn't that brad and herton's bag now
<tgardner> apw, bjf doesn't start until after UDS IIRC
<apw> ahh
<tgardner> and herton is on vacation
<apw> man a 60% chance of rain on saturday, 10% on sunday, 50% on monday ... 
<apw> not going to be as nice as last time by a long way
<cking> sad trombone
<tgardner> apw, Tues 77 and clear
<apw> weather.com says 24c and 'few showers' with a huge cloud
<apw> i like your weather better
<tgardner> http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=orlando%2Cfl
<jsalisbury> anything is better than the snow we got here yesterday :-)
 * apw hopes jsalisbury isn't already there
<jsalisbury> apw, heh, no
<tgardner> apw, jsalisburyis closer to the artic circle
 * jsalisbury had to find the ice scraper this morning :-/
 * ogasawara back in 20
<sconklin> tgardner: we're about to wrap up a cycle for the kernels, except that Oneiric has a regression we're still bisecting.
<sconklin> we can either crank out a new hardy with the patches in -next and start the refactor fresh, or hols with what we have
<sconklin> s/hols/hold/
<smb> sconklin, Does that include a Lucid one?
<sconklin> Lucid is currently awaitign copy to -updates, so it has passed everything and is done as far as we care for this cycle
<sconklin> http://people.canonical.com/~kernel/reports/kernel-sru-workflow.html
<smb> Ah, ok, well then I have enough time to come up with the reverts I just found to be helpful (has been around since the previous update anyway)
<sconklin> And just because this is a good time to post the link again, there's a wealth of information in these reports:
<sconklin> http://people.canonical.com/~kernel/reports/
<sconklin> smb: sounds ok
<apw> sconklin, the regression under bug #880476 sounds a lot like a grub change, as it is no longer using UUIDs
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 880476 in linux "after update to kernel 3.0.0-13 ubuntu 11.10 does not start" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/880476
<apw> sconklin, note it is using root=/dev/sda7 on the -13 boot entries, but UUID=xxx on the others, that seems wrong to me
<sconklin> apw: and did you see the last entry from the reporter?
<apw> sconklin, that is an odd message, and makes me worry about his while initrd on that machine
<apw> i'd love to see him try booting with root=UUID=xxx from the -12 image
<sconklin> yes, I'm not sure what to tell him. I think that he has problems beyond the 13 kernel
<sconklin> apw: feel free to update the bug or I can. The more the merrier
<apw> my uptodate machine with -13 is still using the UUID= form
<apw> so its not a generic change
<apw> sconklin, done
<sconklin> apw: it is strange - I wonder if this is going to be one of those "well, I did change something" bugs
<apw> sconklin, yeah well he even says he notes that the grub entry differs
<apw> cjwatson, is there a common cause of grub switching from using root=UUID=x to root=/dev/sda7 style notations ?
<jwi> bug 862121 seems to report the same issue after upgrading from -11 to -12
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 862121 in linux "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862121
<slangasek> tgardner: so we have some debugging logs from the initramfs now on bug #842560, and it's making me scratch my head... the kernel is asking for the firmware to be loaded and unloaded twice, for each card?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 842560 in linux "bnx2 firmware missing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/842560
<tgardner> slangasek, yes, each adapter will request a firmware file. even though its the same driver, the adapters may require different firmware files depending on model.
<slangasek> tgardner: yes, but I'm seeing two load/unload events for *each adapter*
<slangasek> for the same firmware file
<slangasek> that looks screwy to me
<tgardner> slangasek, as far as I can tell from the source the firmware file is only requested once per adapter
<tgardner> you're sure your debug is correct ?
<slangasek> tgardner: I'm sure the debugging is what udev is seeing from the event queue
<slangasek> this is the output of 'udevadm -e monitor', launched before udevd in the initramfs
<tgardner> slangasek, apw is a bit more familiar with this sequence as he helped debug the last time we had udev issues. apw - are you around ?
<tgardner> slangasek, could it be asking for a version that doesn't exist? Some of the wireless drivers at least support multiple firmware versions and kind of walk down the list until they find one.
<tgardner> guess I could look at the log myself
<slangasek> tgardner: unless I've gone cross-eyed, the requested file is one that does exist; and it does seem to get loaded the first time around
<apw> hmm
<apw> slangasek, there only seem to be 4 sets of add remote, two pairs per firmware file, which would be like one per adapter
<apw> one *set* per adapter
<slangasek> apw: how many adapters are you seeing?  I see only two: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/0000:06:00.0/0000:07:00.0/0000:08:00.0/0000:09:00.0, /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0/0000:04:00.0/0000:05:00.0
<apw> slangasek, bear in mind you see each event _twice_
<apw> KERNEL[2.684135] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0/0000:04:00.0/0000:05:00.0/firmware/0000:05:00.0 (firmware)
<apw> UDEV  [2.686525] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0/0000:04:00.0/0000:05:00.0/firmware/0000:05:00.0 (firmware)
<slangasek> apw: that's not the doubling I'm talking about
<apw> note the KERNEL and UDEV prefixes
<slangasek> there are two *kernel* add/remove firmware events for *each* device
<slangasek> and two *udev* add/remove firmware events for each device
<slangasek> KERNEL[2.200968] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/0000:06:00.0/0000:07:00.0/0000:08:00.0/0000:09:00.0/firmware/0000:09:00.0 (firmware)
<slangasek> KERNEL[2.202933] remove   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/0000:06:00.0/0000:07:00.0/0000:08:00.0/0000:09:00.0/firmware/0000:09:00.0 (firmware)
<slangasek> KERNEL[2.202957] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/0000:06:00.0/0000:07:00.0/0000:08:00.0/0000:09:00.0/firmware/0000:09:00.0 (firmware)
<slangasek> KERNEL[2.204762] remove   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/0000:06:00.0/0000:07:00.0/0000:08:00.0/0000:09:00.0/firmware/0000:09:00.0 (firmware)
<slangasek> and the same for the other adapter
<slangasek> SEQNUM 1358,1359,1360,1361
<slangasek> oh
<slangasek> no, I'm sorry, they are different firmware file requests
<apw> FIRMWARE=bnx2/bnx2-mips-06-6.2.1.fw
<apw> FIRMWARE=bnx2/bnx2-rv2p-06-6.0.15.fw
<slangasek> FIRMWARE=bnx2/bnx2-mips-06-6.2.1.fw vs FIRMWARE=bnx2/bnx2-rv2p-06-6.0.15.fw
<slangasek> yah
<slangasek> ok
<apw> right the card has two lots of firmware
<slangasek> but what are the removal requests for?
<slangasek> it decided it didn't like the firmware after all?
<apw> as i understand ti the firmware device only appears for a short period while the firmware is needed
<slangasek> ah
<apw> and the goes away, the firmware remains in memory
<apw> i beliebe the remove effectivly tells us the load completed
<slangasek> right... but then after all is said and done the kernel is saying it was unable to load the firmware
<slangasek> seems like a bug on the kernel side to me
<slangasek> because we're seeing complete pairs of add/remove for each firmware file on each adapter
<apw> well that just means the load 'completed', it doesn't mean that it was successful
<slangasek> yes, but if the load completed, that means it's no longer udev's problem, doesn't it?
<apw> depends how 'ending load' is detected, and load complete might mean load went all horribly wrong
<apw> i assume the second load here failed ?
<apw> as normal ?
<slangasek> the kernel "couldn't load firmware" error isn't happening for 60 seconds *after* these events
<slangasek> i.e., when udev gets tired of waiting and kills off the modprobe
<slangasek> "as normal"?  It does appear to be the second load that's failing
<apw> the complaint is that the second card only fails
<apw> and you added debug so i was making sure this debugged version failed too
<slangasek> ah, I don't have the corresponding dmesg for this run, sorry
 * slangasek requests it on the bug
 * cking packs up for UDS..
<apw> slangasek, do we even know it failed as this udev shows eth0 and eth1 queues appearing
<slangasek> nope
<slangasek> hence, requesting moreinfo on the bug
<apw> slangasek, thanks, i am suspicious this is a timeing issue and your debug may have fixed it
<slangasek> heh
<slangasek> yeah, let's see
<tgardner> apw, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/882120/comments/3. Perhaps linux-image-extra-virtual needs a postinst rule.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 882120 in linux "reiserfs module missing in linux-image-virtual" [Undecided,Opinion]
<apw> tgardner, possible indeed
<tgardner> hmm, I wonder why LBM works 
<apw> i'll take a look, i may have missed something there
<tgardner> apw, LBM has debian/rules.d/3-udebs.mk: /sbin/depmod -b $(udebdir) $$i; 
<tgardner> or rather:debian/control-scripts/postinst:    depmod -a -F /boot/System.map-@@KVER@@ @@KVER@@
<apw> yeah i thought all of them had common postinst, but i may have failed to add it to that
<apw> will have a look
<tgardner> apw, np, I'll see if I can figure it out. you must be packing by now ?
<apw> yeah ... just finished packing; have an engagement party to go to tonight, so i expect the flight will be excruciating
<apw> if you haven't fixed it i'll look on the plane, there is nothing else to do
<tgardner> apw, avoid the hangover :)
 * apw places a plastic liner in his stomach
<slangasek> apw, tgardner: (bug #842560) ps output attached now that shows the hanging modprobe -bv for the firmware, despite the udevadm logging showing the complete add/remove cycles
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 842560 in linux "bnx2 firmware missing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/842560
<tyhicks> Does the kernel team have any plans to do some form of organized key signing @ UDS? (I hope to eventually get my kernel.org account set back up)
<jjohansen> tyhicks: yes, there is a general need of key signing at uds
<tgardner> tyhicks, there is a key signing party scheduled weds (?) night I think. at any rate, we can do it informally during UDS
<jjohansen> we need to tie the kernel team into the web of trust
<tyhicks> Sounds good - I'll try to keep weds evening open but grab folks informally, too
<tyhicks> hallyn: you may be interested, too ^
<hallyn> tyhicks, yes!  i generated a new key and wrote down the fingerprint to be ready for any keysigning party :)
<sconklin> if you print and bring small pieces of paper (or better yet business cards) with your fingerprint on them, it makes it pretty easy to informally verify ID and exchange slips during lunch or beer or whatever
 * tgardner -> lunch
<beata|lemur> I'm having an issue with fixed disks over firewire: kernel sees the capacity, partition table..but then userspace sees zeros; fdisk, less -f, etc. If I stick a cdrom on the same adapter, can read and burn discs. I'll be trying same from the oneiric installer as soon as I can, but any ideas?
<tgardner> ogasawara, I applied the postinit/postrm patch to precise. I think its worth another upload or the folks using the extras package will get mighty confused....
<ogasawara> tgardner: ack
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-10-29
<doctorzoidberg> hi everybody
<doctorzoidberg> I can't boot the oneiric's kernel on UEFI, it hangs just after grub loads it. Is there a way to trace where it hangs?
<sroecker> doctorzoidberg: did you boot without splash and quiet?
<doctorzoidberg> yep
<doctorzoidberg> still no luck, blank screen
<sroecker> uh
<doctorzoidberg> this happens with both an installed oneiric (after manually installing grub-efi) and the live usb
<doctorzoidberg> tried again, nothing works.
<doctorzoidberg> grub spits out a warning about video modes, a line with "Booting however"
<doctorzoidberg> and stop
<doctorzoidberg> nothing moves, if I press the power button, machine turns off
<christoph_> Anybody around who can help me with generating a kernel crashdump on oneiric?
<AlbertP> Hi all
<AlbertP> Does anyone know where to get the source of the 3.1.0 kernel from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ ?
<bullgard4> Where is the kernel thread migration/0 documented?
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-10-30
<bullgard4> Where is the kernel thread migration/0 documented?
<ohsix> grep for the place it's created and work backwards
<bullgard4> ohsix: How can I grep for the place? I do not understand your phrase: "it's created and work backwards" Can you say it in other words, please. 
<ohsix> git grep a kernel tree for where the job or kthread is created, figure out what it is for from the context then look for documentation
<bullgard4> Ah, now I understand what you said. Thank you.
<orated> Hello! I've asked this question in #ubuntu but later realized  this channel may help better. So, please do not consider it cross-post
<orated> Hello! I'm running a dual-boot OS with Ubuntu 11.10 and Windows 7. I noticed that Windows 7 during and after boot doesn't make any fan noise and remains quiet most of the time but only if certain applications are running or video editing or compiling, the fan may start to rev up. The temperature when Windows 7 is operating in idle conditions is ~60C. Now regarding Ubuntu linux, immediately after booting I can see the fan 
<orated> running at higher rpm and temperature I noticed is 74C when idle. Can anyone explain me such behavior? If the system is idle in both the cases, then why with one the processor fan rpm is high and for other normal. I don't see any process running in linux with high CPU usage ...
<ohsix> are you using a sandybridge or new intel processor? there was a recent fix so they weren't in turbo modes all the time
<orated> Yes
<ohsix> afaik that fix made it in 11.10, so i dunno
<orated> I'm using 11.10
<ohsix> yes you mentioned that already
<orated> Could you link me to the fix?
<ohsix> https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/3/30/727
<ohsix> it should already be in the kernel version you are using, so it might be something else
<orated> lspci - http://pastebin.com/ZfctRhVb
<orated> I'm using Ubuntu 3.0.0-12.20-generic 3.0.4
<orated> ohsix: Thanks for the link. I could understand to some extent the cause of it but I don't see how can I go ahead what the link says. Can you guide me?
<orated> ohsix: It says to initialize the MSR to the "normal" setting during kernel boot ...
<bullgard4> I pressed in my Ubuntu 11.10 computer on the »Restart« button.. But I obtained in a text console ~50 Trace messages. The last reads  "<relative timestamp>  panic occurred, switching back to text console". How can I relay a meaningful error report to the developers?
<bullgard4> In the middle a line appeared: "Fatal exception in interrupt."
<orated> I'm trying to follow - https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/3/30/727 - as suggested in this channel, to change certain settings during kernel boot. Can I anyone guide me with respect to the link, what exactly I have to change? 
<apw> bullgard4, take a picture perhaps and file a bug with that attached
<bullgard4> apw: ok.
<kostja_osipov> hello. i'm struggling with the latest sony vaio z vpc z21x9r. And it seems I need the latest 3.1 linux for it. On kernel.ubuntu.com I found there is drm-intel branch and several rc* branches. which is a superset of which?
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-10-22
<diwic> k
 * apw yawns
<smb> apw, You not hearing our abuse of you is less fun
<smb> apw, we can hear you but you not us
<ppisati> brb
<ogra_> were there changes to sound stuff in teh recent precise kernel upload ?  
<ogra_> seems the last upgrade forcefully switched my soundblaster card to SPDIF out which you can only disable in alsamixer
<ogra_> (and there were no other sound related packages in that upgrade)
<ogra_> diwic, ^^^
<diwic> ogra_, no idea
<ogra_> do you know anything about that ? i see people on the ubuntu-users ML that seem to have lost sound as well with the latest upgrade
<ogra_> alsamixer -D hw:0 and muting SPDIF makes everything work fine again
<diwic> ogra_, is that applicable to the people complaining in ubuntu-users too?
<ogra_> just sent a mail asking that
<ogra_> but its suspicious since its the same update 
<diwic> ogra_, there are more often than not *some* sound change for *some* sound hardware
<diwic> in any kernel update
<diwic> ogra_, looking at the recent alsa/PA bugs in launchpad, I don't see a storm of disabled sound or so
<diwic> ogra_, at least not more than I would expect just after a release.
<henrix> ogra_: changelog for last upload points to at least 4 alsa-related commits: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/3.2.0-32.51
<ogra_> diwic, precise :)
<diwic> ogra_, i e looking at all bugs regardless of release
<ogra_> ALSA: hda - don't create dysfunctional mixer controls for ca0132
<ogra_> my soundblaster uses a ca0106 though
<ogra_> but removing controls can surely cause issues with the state file
<henrix> looks suspicious indeed.  would you like me to prepare a test kernel reverting that commit?
 * henrix -> lunch
<infinity> henrix: Looks like shankbot isn't automagically creating linux-lts-quantal tracking bugs from quantal-proposed uploads.
<henrix> infinity: yes, there's something wrong going on
<infinity> henrix: (The followup to that would be "when will I see an lts-quantal in the PPA for precise, matching the current quantal SRU?)
<henrix> infinity: last week we've made a few mods to the bot to include quantal and something's missing
<henrix> infinity: the bot is actually crashing... 
<infinity> henrix: Kay.  I was just guessing that the bot's failure to create the bug may also be why I don't see an upload. ;)
<ogra_> henrix, well, i dont know if i can go back to the broken state now that it is fixed
<henrix> infinity: thanks for the heads up.
<henrix> ogra_: a reboot doesn't bring you back to the broken state?
<infinity> henrix: Can I assume I'll see an lts-quantal "soon" for the -18- ABI, and I can just reject Tim's -17- upload to -proposed, rather than bother putting it through the process?
<infinity> henrix: Doesn't seem to make sense to waste time on it, if a new one's happening.
<henrix> infinity: yes, we'll have the -18. it's just a matter of creating the tracking bug.
<henrix> infinity: i expect to have it uploaded during today
 * henrix -> lunch (now for real!)
<infinity> henrix: Cheers.  Rejecting -17- then.  Happy lunching.
<infinity> ogasawara: Rejecting that -17- lts-quantal in -proposed, as henrix has promised me a -18- in the PPA soon.  Don't panic. ;)
<rtg> apw, any idea why the LTS kernel and meta packages are getting rejected ?
 * apw checks
<xnox> rtg: apw: "12:48 <infinity> ogasawara: Rejecting that -17- lts-quantal in -proposed, as henrix has promised me a -18- in the PPA soon.  Don't panic. ;)"
<xnox> ?!
<apw> oh i see, just an old one
<rtg> hmm, thats one of the problems with the archive queue. there is generally no indication of why a package was rejected if you don't happen to be on IRC when it happens.
<apw> rtg, no indeed.  they complain about that too, the lack of an audit trail
<rtg> apw, I'm wondering if a pocket copy works without a previous source package already in the archive.
<apw> rtg, from a PPA you mean ?
<rtg> apw, right
<apw> should do in broad terms
<rtg> biab
<infinity> Bah, I missed rtg's drive-by whining.
<infinity> apw: When he comes back, assure him that, yes, the copy will work fine, insomuch as I'll be babysitting it. :P
<apw> heh, will do
<apw> infinity, do we need a session for your 'clean old kernels' blueprint ?
<infinity> apw: No, I thought I explicitly didn't target it to UDS?
<apw> infinity, indeed, but as most people who do that are doing it wrong and do want one, i was just checking
<rtg> jjohansen, I don't see an upstream fix for the patch in bug #1056078
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1056078 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "freeing apparmor profiles cause irq stack overflow" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1056078
<ogasawara> rtg: I was going to rebase raring to v3.7-rc2 if you haven't started that already
<ogasawara> rtg: nm, seems you have beat me to it
<rtg> ogasawara, early bird and all that...
<rtg> ogasawara, I'm going to have to bisect the UBUNTU patches. vanilla -rc2 works, raring falls over and dies quite early.
<ogasawara> rtg: it looks like raring is missing a few patches, eg apw's packaging bits for signed kernels, misc config tweaks like TIDSPBRIDGE=m.  do you remember the last quantal version you looked at to sync patches over?
<rtg> ogasawara, I tags the last checkpoint in Quantal
<rtg> s/tags/tagged/
<ogasawara> rtg: perfect, I'll work from there then and pull stuff over
<abogani> BenC: ping
<BenC> abogani: aye
<abogani> BenC: Hi, sorry for disturb. 
<abogani> Are there cheap PowerPC based development board?
<BenC> abogani: Depends on how you define cheap…if you mean something Raspberry Pi like, then no
<BenC> I've seen some for around $500 USD though
<BenC> abogani: http://www.phytec.com/products/rdk/PowerPC/index.html has a few
<abogani> BenC: Ok, thanks
<apw> ogasawara, cool let me know when you are sync'd and i'll test the signed bits
<ogasawara> apw: ack
<jsalisbury> rtg, I noticed the raring repo on tangerine is missing the debian and debian.master directories.
<apw> jsalisbury, that is master right ?
<apw> jsalisbury, we have not uploaded it yet so master is 'wrong' at present
<jsalisbury> apw, ahh, ok.  
<BenC> abogani: Here's something sub-$200 but it's really light on CPU speed: http://www.freescale.com/webapp/sps/site/prod_summary.jsp?code=MPC5125
<jsalisbury> apw, is there a repo somewhere I can pull to build a test kernel?
<jsalisbury> apw, raring repo
<apw> jsalisbury, master-next is fine
<jsalisbury> apw, ack, thanks
<apw> jsalisbury, that said, rtg is having trouble booting it
<jsalisbury> apw, ok.
<rtg> jsalisbury, vanilla -rc2 seems to work, though its _really_ slow on my Lenovo
<jsalisbury> rtg, ok.  I can do some testing of rc2 as well.  I'm also going to build a raring test kernel for bug 339752
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 339752 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y causes slow/stuttering printing through parallel port" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339752
 * ppisati -> gym
 * ppisati -> out for real now
<jjohansen> rtg: yes, the patch I was working on to replace it had some issues, and fixing them made it rather large and intrusive.  So I am going to try pushing the patch we have now for RC3 despite it violating the kref api, and see how it goes
<rtg> jjohansen, oh, I can just imagine how well that'll go over
<jjohansen> yeah I had wanted to avoid it :/
<arges> hi does anyone know where I can download the 3.2.0-33.52 precise-proposed linux-image .deb files? thanks
<henrix> arges: here: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ppa/+build/3913424/+files/linux-image-3.2.0-33-generic_3.2.0-33.52_amd64.deb
 * henrix -> EOD
<rtg> ogasawara, found the break fix and pushed: Revert "UBUNTU: SAUCE: acpi battery -- move first lookup asynchronous". It was kind of difficult to trigger which is why its taken all morning to pin it down.
<ogasawara> rtg: ack, I'll rebase and push the patches I've pulled over.  just finishing a test build.
 * rtg -> lunch
<bryce> jsalisbury, bug #978968 has an upstream kernel patch that looks good to go for precise, but needs a .deb built for getting user verification.  I've popped it into the handoff graphics queue.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 978968 in linux (Ubuntu) "[IGDgm] False GPU lockup EIR: 0x00000010 PGTBL_ER: 0x00010000 render.IPEHR: 0x01000000 - while using matlab" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/978968
<jsalisbury> bryce, ack.  I can build a test kernel
<rtg> bjf, what is your opinion of https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2012-October/022372.html ? I'd like to get it out of my INBOX one way or another.
<bjf> rtg, i'm ok with it, go ahead and add my ack
<rtg> bjf, ack
 * rtg is EOD
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-10-23
<brendand> henrix - hi, i just noticed the lucid kernel has been verified
<henrix> brendand: yep, there were only 3 commits to be verified
<henrix> brendand: so, it was fast :)
<brendand> henrix, can we leave it to our discretion whether to do the testing before or after UDS?
<henrix> brendand: i believe you can start whenever you're ready. my understanding is that this cycle will have 4 weeks anyway, but the soon we finish the better i guess :)
<brendand> henrix, sure. it will be done by the end of the cyle for sure, we may even do it this week - bandwidth permitting
<brendand> henrix, we'll see
<henrix> brendand: ok, cool. it's likely that we'll have oneiric ready as well (2 bugs to go)
<brendand> henrix, tehcnically speaking we can even do the testing during UDS :)
<cking> isn't it all automated?
<brendand> henrix, we're not certification testing oneiric anymore
<henrix> brendand: oh, right!
<brendand> cking, how we wish :)
<brendand> cking, the tests are all automated, indeed
<cking> so what isn't automated?
<brendand> cking, in the best case there's still the subject of laptops not power-cycling automatically
<brendand> cking, there are also invariably various gremlins that need attention
<cking> :-/
<brendand> cking, if only every system supported WoL!
<brendand> or similar
 * ppisati -> out for lunch
 * henrix -> lunch
<herton> apw, do you have access to pre-proposed ppa? builds there are failing because of lack of space
<apw> herton, shuould have i guess
<herton> not sure if needs cleanup or just increase the ppa size, the natty builds looks to be something that can be cleaned
<herton> *natty and maverick
 * smb kindly asks the person standing on gomeisa's network cable to step aside... 155KB/s.... yawn...
<apw> herton, seems i can clean it out and am doing so, however we really should move this PPA so anyone in our team can clean it
<herton> apw, thanks, yep that would be great if we can do
<apw> herton, do you know of anyone who uses that PPA for anything, other than us really looking at the builds for failures ?
<herton> apw, I got a complaining of an user in one of the stable tracking bugs that the latest precise kernel in pre-proposed didn't had the 3.2.32 update yet, so I think there is people using it
<apw> herton, they are mad as spoons
<apw> herton, ok i've cleaned it out and rerun lucid, precise, and fixed up quantal; they should start building shortly
<apw> herton, that reminds me, you h
<herton> apw, cool thanks. yeah, hope they are using only for testing it :)
<apw> you have  branch for mainline something something, is that avilaable somewhere ?
<herton> apw, you mean the pre-stable builds?
<apw> i do indeed
<herton> apw, git://kernel.ubuntu.com/herton/linux-stable.git
<herton> I push to the linux-* branches, and create prestable-* tags, the tree tracks linus master
<apw> herton, ok so those are the 'results' of your stuff right ?
<apw> herton, where can i find the mainline build changes you needed
<herton> apw, yes, the kernel builds are done from the prestable-* tags. As there is no tag upstream for it, I have to tag manually to trigger the build
<herton> apw, git://kernel.ubuntu.com/herton/kteam-tools.git prestable-build
<apw> herton, ok so the process is you slurp up the emails, you push them there, and then the automation makes them
<herton> apw, correct
<apw> herton, is this branch once applied "just" doing prestable ?
<herton> apw, yes, I created a separate directory in the tree, prestable-build, and it does just the prestable build, as I'm running this as my user for the moment
<apw> herton, ok so how do those branches differ from the mainline tips, as far as i am concerned /
<apw> ?
<apw> herton, as in given you are making those branches, why can i not just build the tips of them as we do the drm-next for example
<herton> apw, the difference is the tagging, as I'm who pushes the stuff, the different repo, I also build the arm flavours for build testing, these are the main differences
<apw> herton, ok ta, will have a look
<herton> apw, also the version numbering is different, I produce packages with rc number on it on the ABI part, and keep the latest 10 builds for each stable upstream version (http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~herton/prestable/ where packages land)
<apw> herton, that sounds  like the current crack builds though
<apw> herton, i am wondering if much new is actually needed if we treat them as crack daily builds
<herton> apw, yep. I didn't want to keep the kernels forever, as this is just used for testing, mainline builds already have the needed history
<apw> herton, as in do you even need to bother tagging them if we just build the tips of the .y branches daily if changed
<herton> apw, it only differs from crack daily builds where I keep main kernel versions, that is, I keep latest 10 3.2 kernels, 10 2.6.32 kernels, etc.
<apw> you pick up the patches and shove them on
<herton> yes
<apw> herton, right so if i added each of your stable branches as a crack build
<apw> would that not basically do the same (other than needing to build arm)
<apw> ie you would push patches as you find them, don't bother even tagging the tips, just push the patches
<herton> apw, the problem is that the kernel history is not linear, sometimes the tag is for a 3.2 kernel, sometimes is for a 3.0, so it's slightly different from cod build of a branch
<apw> then the current stuff could pick up the tip every day and make it if changed, keeping the last 10
<apw> herton, you have separate branches for each release right ?
<herton> apw, yes, I guess you could do a cod of each branch
<apw> that was what i was wondering, would that not be basically the same
<herton> true, it's that I used the mainline build scripts which uses the tags, but treating them as cod should do it I think
<apw> herton, i am wondering if the tags do anything for you other than being a sync point for the checks
<apw> herton, would it make sense for me to pick a random one of these branches and add it (without stopping your bits) and see how it pans out
<apw> herton, so that when we get to UDS we can see what it did ?
<herton> apw, let me take a look again at the script
<apw> obvsioly it is not going to make arm right now, and we'd need some way to ask for that
<apw> but from a 'does it produce the builds i need' point of view
<apw> herton, gah aminline builds are a bit of a house of cards arn't they
<herton> apw, yes, should work ok. Also the versioning will not be correct, though we can fix later in mainline-build-one, or I can change it in the Makefile before commiting the branch
<herton> apw, yes hehe :)
<apw> herton, whats up with the versioning, so i can think about it
<herton> apw, I just commit the patches without bumping the version in the Makefile. so lets say for 3.0.12 stable update in review, it still have 3.0.11 version
<herton> minor issue
<apw> because the version bump is the last patch which you don't get
<herton> yep
<apw> makes sense
<cking> smb, I'm seeing really poor rx rates from gomeisa too
<smb> cking, Luckily I am done with it for the moment. So at least its not me that causes it for you now
 * cking notes that caffine stimulants and pain killers don't do the head any good
<apw> cking, go away
<bjf> apw, that's hostile
<bjf> :-)
<ogasawara> go away, please :)
<apw> bjf, good point
<apw> cking, you are not welcome, thank you :)
 * cking gets the point
<cking> i'll take a break for sure
<bjf> cking, we'll see you at uds :-)
<apw> bjf, i hope not
<apw> herton, soooo, do you want to be able to use tags, or would you prefer not
<herton> apw, no, just try to add as a cod build as you said, and we can sort it out what's missing
<apw> herton, ack
<ogasawara> sconklin: just fyi, I've renamed your kernel-r-cve-process-review blueprint to hardware-r-cve-process-review so it gets slotted in the right track and autoscheduled
<sconklin> ogasawara: ok, I think that the reasons for wanting that have largely vanished as far as I'm concerned, it's likely to not yield any action items. Do you want to cancel it?
<ogasawara> sconklin: sure
<apw> sconklin, ok ... those fixes to the matrix have flowed through, looking much better
<sconklin> ack
<apw> sconklin, once natty goes we'll have a nice view
<jsalisbury> rtg,  thanks for taking care of bug 1047527 .  I just finished building a test kernel with CONFIG_USB_OTG disabled if you want me to post it ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1047527 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "12d1:1038 Dual-Role OTG device on non-HNP port - unable to enumerate USB device on port 1" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047527
<rtg_> jsalisbury, I think that isn't necessary. I checked that the configs are identical to Precise
<herton> rtg, I think you missed to push latest precise master-next with that bluetooth firmware changes, can't find the commits applied
<rtg_> herton, done
<herton> ack thanks
<ogasawara> bryce: heya, I was thinking we should have a session/blueprint at UDS just to resync about 12.04.2 and the 12.10 enablement stack.  I was gonna open a bp and get it scheduled, just wanted to make sure your team hadn't already done so.
<rtg_> herton, sounds like there are a couple more patches, right ?
<herton> rtg_, yes, Jesse posted two more
<rtg_> herton, I'll go ahead and apply them as well.
<rtg_> and I'm gonna stick bjf's ACK on 'em cause they are all part of the same batch of patches
<bjf> ack ack ack  some free ack's which rtg is free to use as he sees fit
<rtg_> bjf, now you sound like that  martian movie
 * smb hopes there will be no music on mumble for that
<apw> herton, ok its got all the limitations we talked abuot, but its building something at least: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/prestable/
<apw> i'lll look at pulling in the flavours stuff later
<herton> apw, yeah, needs tuning but looks ok
<apw> herton, yep, its clearly a half-assed attempt, but i'll poke it some more
<apw> i wanted to get it building something, more so we could see if it reacted as you needed
<apw> as you generate new bits, and lessa bout what it produces
<apw> herton, so you are making this repo out of your incoming email, by hand I guess yes ?
<herton> apw, yes, I apply by hand. Sometimes I can get from the stable queues, but it's not reliable always
<apw> it is annoying those queues aren't always up to date, as making the branches from them would be easy to script
<herton> yep
<apw> we should be pushing them to make sure they do that
 * ppisati -> EOD
 * rtg_ -> lunch
<bryce> ogasawara, go for it, we haven't made one
<ogasawara> bryce: ack
 * smb ->EOD
 * henrix -> EOD
<apw> herton, are we really still releasing stable updates for 2.6.34, unexpected
<herton> apw, I think it is still maintained, by Paul Gortmaker, I think last release was 1/2 months ago
<apw> herton, just supprised to see us building something against maverick configs :)
<rtg_> bjf, http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1379326
<rtg_> one of the guys complaining has the same Lenovo x121e as me.
<apw> herton, bjf, it seems shankbot didn't make a prepare-meta task for my linux-lowlatency ... bug ?
<herton> apw, I think it misses a entry in ktl/ubuntu.py, it needs a meta in dependent-packages
<bjf> apw, more fallout from it not knowing about your lowlatency kernel. i think the changes that herton has made should do the trick
<herton> apw, bjf, I'll check and commit a fix
<bjf> herton, thanks much
<apw> bjf, i so wish there was some way these 'self' connected ... i realise thats fantasy
<apw> herton, thanks a lot, i know i am bending your system
<apw> herton, bjf, is there some 'better' way to create these, the issue is that lowlatency depends on master's headers
<apw> so we really want the thing to not be promotable to -proposed before master
<bjf> apw, we could add that dependency into shankbot but it would be a special case for that package 
<herton> yes, would need some more logic into it
<apw> bjf, well, it should apply for -ec2 and any other rebase kernel really
<bjf> apw, it would be doable to generalize it. we just haven't run into that case before
<bjf> apw, yes, i was thinking the same
<herton> bjf, apw, fix commited, should create meta task on future lowlatency tracking bugs
<herton> actually, with ec2, since the bot create the bug after the master is built, it should be ok
<bjf> apw, you also do't want a kernel package to go to -proposed without the accompanying -meta package ready
<bjf> herton, apw, uds beer fodder
<apw> bjf, it would be nice to make linux and linux-meta go through together, but here i am more interested in saying linux-ec2 must wait for linux
<herton> apw, right now the bot opens automatically the tracking bug for ec2 right after linux is built on the ppa, I think that is sufficient
<apw> herton, this is not about the making/building part, but about when it is offered for copying
<apw> the copying part i would like to have wait for -foo derivatives until you are not respinning master
<apw> which is necessary for -lowlatency, and very desirable -ec2
 * rtg -> EOD
<herton> apw, hmm ok, yeah that would need additional checks in shank bot.
<apw> bjf, lets put it on the UDS beer list :)
<bjf> apw will do. herton, i agree it would be nice to not set the copy-to-proposed task on lowlatency until the linux kernel has gone to -proposed
<herton> bjf, indeed, it's bad having things not installable in -proposed
<bjf> herton, and shank-bot isn't _nearly_ complex enough yet
<apw> and from a testing point of view it makes sense to hold -ec2 etc as master gets more testing
<bjf> herton, apw, agenda updated
<herton> thanks, shank bot someday will dominate the world at this rate :P
<infinity> bjf: It's not the proposed task that's interesting here (though maybe that's also a valid argument for lowlatency, because of the header deps), but it may be a future consideration that all derivative/rebased kernels shouldn't be promoted to updates/security until master is marked ready.
<bjf> infinity, agreed
<infinity> bjf: Since, I assume, we do much more rigorous regression testing on master, and if it fails, odds are the bug is everywhere (except in the odd case where it's x86-specific and the derivative/rebase is an ARM kernel, or something)
<bjf> infinity, you can bring that to the uds-beer meeting
<infinity> bjf: I suspect I'll be at a few of them. ;)
<herton> yeah, the promoting to release is more important, I agree any promoting must consider the dependencies
<infinity> Well, "dependencies".
<infinity> lowlatency is the only one here with an ACTUAL dependency to watch out for.
<infinity> The rest, it's just about getting master's testing for "free" for the derivatives.
<infinity> Seems unclever to promote, say, armadaxp two days before someone notices a hideous bug in a generic USB driver in master that also affects its rebases.
<infinity> (we had a real-world example of this last cycle where we had a hard stop-ship based ona bug found in master, and had to respin all the rebases in a hurry)
<infinity> Don't recall what the bug was now.
<bjf> ack
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-10-24
<ppisati> [flag@stinkpad ~]$ find /lib/modules/3.5.0-17-generic/ -name \*.ko | wc -l
<ppisati> 3472
<ppisati> [flag@stinkpad ~]$ find /lib/modules/3.5.0-18-generic/ -name \*.ko | wc -l
<ppisati> 582
<ppisati> with this kernel: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ppa/+build/3915554/+files/linux-image-3.5.0-18-generic_3.5.0-18.29_amd64.deb
<ppisati> apw: ^
<apw> ppisati, and do you have linux-image-*17-generic installed ?
<apw> dammit fingers
<ppisati> [flag@stinkpad ~]$ dpkg -l | grep linux-image-*17*
<ppisati> [flag@stinkpad ~]$ 
<apw> ppisati, do you have linux-image-extra-*17* and *18* installed
 * cking likes the name of the machine
<apw> cking, even seems to mean the same in .it as in .en
<apw> if google is to be believed
<sawrub> hello all developers, i just installed 12.10 and i'm facing the long seen problem with the Atheros AR9485 WiFi under UBUNTU. Is there any fix on the way. the people at Fedora seems to have fixed the issue long back in July https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=736435#c8
<ubot2> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 736435 in kernel "kernel network driver ath9k causes connection problems with TP-Link TL WN951 Atheros AR5008" [Medium,Closed: wontfix]
<apw> 'fixed' ? that is marked won't fix
<sawrub> the only solution that i can find on the net is to use compact wireless http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11347273&postcount=63
<sawrub> the bug is marked as won't fixed because the issue was aready fixed in different kernel
<sawrub> anyways...i don't want to install compact-wireless'
<apw> well we offer compat wireless as official packages in ubuntu
<apw> though the one suggested there appears to be very old
<sawrub> so you mean that will be good to go
<apw> i mean it would be worth trying indeed to see if it helps
<sawrub> ok, but is the fix for the issue down the line
<apw> there is a 3.6 compat wireless.  though as you are on 3.5 i am not really expecting it to help
<apw> the issue is not necessarily even known to us
<apw> but to find and fix such a thing we would like to find some version in which it works
<apw> now fedora claims to have it working i think you suggest from that bug
<apw> but if you are right then the claimed fixed version is prior to the version in 12.10 so you would be good already
<sawrub> oki...do u want me too file a bug in that case
<apw> and as you are saying you are not ok, then the fedora i likely not either
<sawrub> oki...
<apw> when it goes wrong do you see the mesages in comment 4 on the fedora bug ?
<apw> yes filing a bug is a good thing to do
<sawrub> but i'm left with frozen keyboard and mouse when this happpes...also i'm not the end user of the machine
<sawrub> so there is no option of the user restarting the deamon
<apw> seems unlikely its the same problem then as those reporters are able to simply remove and readd the ath9k driver
<apw> what makes you think it is the ath9k in your case if all that happens is the machine freezes
<sawrub> seen the syslogs
<sawrub> i can post them if want to see
<apw> attach them to the bug indeed
<sawrub> i'm new to ubuntu...can u let me know where is the bugzilla
<sawrub> so that i can file the bug
<apw> run 'ubuntu-bug linux' which files a bug against the kernel
<apw> (linux is the name of the kernel package)
<sawrub> in irc window itself
<apw> in a terminal window
<apw> ctrl-alt-T will get you one of those (in unity)
<sawrub> that's smart
<sawrub> uname -a : Linux diksha 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 9 19:31:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ppisati> cking: nah, that's english :)
<sawrub> but 'ubuntu-bug 3.5.0-17-generic' fails
<apw> 'ubuntu-bug linux' literally will file it agianst the latest you have
<sawrub> oki...thanks but how do i attach the logs
<apw> once you have a bug it will let you add comments and there is a button at the bottom for adding files
<sawrub> oki....let me do that 
 * henrix -> lunch
<ppisati> smb: "kvm: disabled by bios"
<ppisati> smb: problem found
<smb> ppisati, good guess yesterday then. :-P
<ppisati> right
<sawrub> apw: here is the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1070800
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1070800 in linux (Ubuntu) "Atheros AR9485 WiFi doesn’t work in Linux" [Undecided,New]
<sawrub> apw: another help needed, till the time the bug is fixed, i plan to move to compat wireless, but could not locate that in s/w center as u said its in official repo
<apw> sawrub, yeah the easy install package is missing and will only appear when -18 releases into -updates
<sawrub> u mean 3.5.0-18-generic 
<apw> yeah
<apw> you would have to enable -proposed to get that
<sawrub> can you make me clear what is the difference between normal and compat wireless drivers
<apw> the 3.6 compat wireless drivers are a backport of the wireless from the 3.6 version of linux into (in this case) 3.5
<apw> there is no guarentee they will fix anything of course
<sawrub> oki...did u went though the bug report that i filed....is there any  thing that u can point at.
<apw> that just shows the h/w and driver got all in a muddle and lost control.  hard to know what is the trigger
<apw> if only they produced drivers for their own hardware
<sawrub> apw:  oki ...have installed compat lets see, if that fixes something
<caribou> smb: anything specific you want to discuss around crash at UDS?
<caribou> smb: the only think I can see is to remove its dependancy for linux-crashdump meta-package
<smb> caribou, Meh, just that now would be the time to ask the previous uploader whether you can do the merge or he want
<smb> caribou, We seem to carry one additional change (not sure that actually would be something to finally send upstream...)
<caribou> smb: hmm, really ? I thought we were using the same as Debian
<smb> caribou, And UDS would have a good change the person in question being grabbable
<smb> ;)
<smb> caribou, No its a ubuntu1 version (just a patch about spu which seems ppc)
<smb> s/change/chance/
<caribou> smb: then yes, maybe we can have a chat during the kdump blueprint if it gets scheduled
<smb> caribou, If not, there is always the hallway ;)
<caribou> smb: I'm looking at the patch: looks to be just an extension
<smb> caribou, Yeah, something which we incidentally (not sure this is deliberate either) not package at all
<caribou> shouldn't be to hard to get it included upstream if needed
<smb> I would think that most of the discussion is just about the "proper" way to do things and to find out why things are as they are and whether that is ok or just unnoticed breakage
<caribou> indeed, so we should find out if it's worth keeping this divergence from Debia
<caribou> n
 * ppisati -> gym
 * smb -> pub
 * apw -> err
<jsalisbury> bjf, herton, henrix, if you have a chance, can you take a look at bug 1070978 ?  
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1070978 in linux (Ubuntu) "eDP laptop screen does not come up until a suspend/resume cycle happens." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1070978
<mdeslaur> FYI: "EXT4 Data Corruption Bug Hits Stable Linux Kernels"
<mdeslaur> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTIxNDQ
<bjf> looking
<bjf> mdeslaur, thanks for the heads up!
<mdeslaur> lol, not quite sure what the picture of jcastro with a nerf gun has to do with the phoronix article :P
<bjf> herton, ^
<herton> may be he is a undercover ext4 developer :P
<herton> yeah, we will have to pick the final ext4 patch for quantal
<bjf> herton, in the mean time we may have to revert the bad commit and respin everything (including natty if affected)
<herton> bjf, the commit which is said to introduce the problem is only on quantal -proposed so far it seems. I have to review that thread again
<bjf> herton, i'm looking also
<bjf> herton, i only see it in quantal
<herton> bjf, yes, only propagated to us through 3.5 stable
<bjf> herton, http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?74697-EXT4-Data-Corruption-Bug-Hits-Stable-Linux-Kernels/page3
<bjf> herton, ted ist still not really sure what the bad commit is and is working on a fix
<herton> yeah, we will have to wait to have something definitive, there is more hysteria than good data
<bjf> agreed
<herton> jsalisbury, the i915 bug warrants an upstream report I think. Nothing against reverting the commit though, perhaps Sarvatt is already working to send a revert request/reporting upstream? The commit though says to fix an issue with Macs and retina display, would reintroduce the issue reverting it.
<Sarvatt> herton: 3.5 seems to have the same symptom on this machine so i'm testing out a revert there too before doing any of that, tangerine is just taking ages
<herton> ack
<Theodorus> Does anyone know if the latest quantal kernel (and 3.5.3 it's based off of) has the ext4 corruption commit?
<Theodorus> Actually, just found it. I guess it was introduced in 3.5.7 so is almost certainly not in ubuntu
<bjf> you could hang around for a few minutes for an answer
<bjf> oh, was that "hostile"?
<infinity> bjf: Looks like that ext4 bug will invalidate -18.29 and its rebases?
<infinity> bjf: Oh, reading more, Ted's now unsure of the cause.  Fun.
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-10-25
<bjf> infinity, too early to tell, am keeping an eye on it
<bjf> infinity, at least it's just quantal
<hallyn> is git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-raring.git meant to be usable right now?
<hallyn> (i assume not, there is no debian/ or ubuntu/, only a debian.master)
<jcastro_> any SSD experts care to chime in? http://askubuntu.com/questions/206088/is-ssd-trim-support-still-automatic-in-12-10
<cwillu> jcastro_, trim isn't a queuing command in sata, which means everything else stops until it completes
<cwillu> jcastro_, which makes it a pessimization on most ssd's made in the last 5 years
<cwillu> next, trim is just a hint to the device; it's not required to actually do anything in response
<AceLan> apw: hd on taipei.tyler is broken for 4 days, I have no chance to meet rtg, could you help to reboot the machine or try to see if there is any way to fix it, thanks.
<apw> AceLan, i can try, i thought that ike had access to that one
<AceLan> apw: ike is not in office this week
<ppisati> brb
<apw> AceLan, it does look broken, is there anything on /home or is it just scratch space like gomeisa et al
<AceLan> apw: acelan@tyler:~$ cat ~/.bashrc 
<AceLan> cat: /home/acelan/.bashrc: Input/output error
<AceLan> apw: and there are many sdb error log in dmesg
<AceLan> apw: sorry, i have to leave now to pick up my son and bring him home
<apw> AceLan, np, i'll talk to is
<AceLan> apw: thanks
 * ppisati -> out for dinner
<apw> ogasawara, fyi i have seeded the linux-raring-meta.git and linux-raring-signed.git
<tjaalton> apw: what's the diff between drm-intel-nightly and drm-intel-experimental mainline builds?
<apw> exper
<apw> tjaalton, experimental is now dead and replaced by nightly ... something bryce asked for
<tjaalton> ok, they both have a build for raring from 23rd
<apw> tjaalton, yeah thats when he asked me to switch it i think, so thats not supprising
<tjaalton> heh, ok
<ppisati> guys, have you ever noticed that loop devices don't show partitions?
<ppisati> e.g.
<ppisati> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1304882/
<ppisati> do any of you know why?
<smb> ppisati, I would say they tell so in gendisk
<ppisati> smb: your sentence doesn't computer for me
<smb> ppisati, You should be able to use kpartx and device-mapper to get paritions mapped
<ppisati> ah k
<smb> ppisati, I think there is a flag in the gendisk struct to say whether a blk device can have partitions
<ppisati> smb: indeed kpartx has an example showing exactly how to mount an img
<ppisati> smb: i mean, a partition inside an img
<smb> ppisati, yep. 
<smb> ppisati, Problem is minor numbers and space between devices normally used for partitions
<cking> ppisati, I normally use runes like: http://smackerelofopinion.blogspot.co.uk/2010/08/loop-devices-device-mapper-and-kpartx.html
<ppisati> cking: nice
 * rtg will _not_ be running 3.7-rc2 on a Lenovo X120e until an mm/NUMA patch is merged that corrects a serious performance regression on a whimpy AMD E350 CPU..
<smb> rtg sounds slightly (more?) grumpy
<rtg> smb, I forgot I'd left that kernel on my machine and was totally frustrated at how long things were taking. this is my travel machine I'm getting ready for UDS
<smb> rtg, Oh and I thought it was because of the reason that justifies some belated HB wishes 3:-)
<cking> HB?
<rtg> cking, my question as well
<smb> rtg, Could be a calendar fault, though I thought it was your birthday yesterday
<rtg> smb, oh, that. yes it was
<rtg> cking, in that context one can assume HB is short for "happy birthday" ?
<smb> it was supposed to be
<smb> Might also mean "HofBräuhaus". Which would be good for wishful thinking, too
<cking> beer-tastic
<pstolowski> hello, forgive me if that has already been discussed before: isn't Q-proposed kernel update 3.5.0-18 introducing the ext4 corruption bug that has recently been found in stable kernels (changelog entry: " jbd2: don't write superblock when if its empty") ?
<rtg> herton, ^^
<herton> pstolowski, investigation upstream isn't concluded yet, and to reproduce it seems you need at least nobarrier used as options, which isn't the default
<herton> pstolowski, https://plus.google.com/117091380454742934025
<bjf> pstolowski, yes, i haven't checked this a.m. but it is still being investigated
<pstolowski> herton: ok, I'm not following lkml, this commit was just mentioned on phoronix.net (quoting lkml) as a likely culprit
<pstolowski> bjf, herton: ok, thanks for clarifitcation :)
<cwillu> protip: phoronix is not a source of quality analysis
<Tack> Is it possible to prevent the ahci driver from initializing certain controllers (by pci id, or bus id, etc.)?  Or perhaps to explicitly define the ones to initialize?
<serj_> is there any kernel generic way of knowing from where the kernel loads device firmware bins>
<serj_> ?
<hallyn> rtg: is git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-raring.git meant to be usable right now?
<hallyn> (i assume not, there is no debian/ or ubuntu/, only a debian.master)
<rtg> hallyn, everything is in master-next. it builds and boots but is a little slow due to an mm/NUMA bug on small CPUs
<hallyn> rtg: ah!  thanks!  
<rtg> I'm gonna leave master as vanilla upstream until we upload 3.7
 * rtg -> lunch
 * rtg goes to pack for UDS
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-10-26
<cwillu> so very quiet
 * apw struggles with his Q upgrade wh
<apw> which has decided to loose his settings
<apw> df
<apw> oh goody lots of display corruption
<smb> pefect timing
<smb> *perfect
<cwillu> unless it's a problem with the timings...
<abogani> BenC: Do you know if someone offers an apt-installable version-alligned cross-compiler for PowerPC for Ubuntu Desktop (as Canonical already does it for ARM with gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf package)?
<BenC> abogani: I used the emdebian repo, but no on strictly Ubuntu tools
<abogani> BenC: PowerPC could gain appeal if the Ubuntu x86 Desktop would offers that cross-compiler for Ubuntu Core and Ubuntu Server. It works in this way for ARM at least here.
<BenC> I can certainly work on that for raring
<abogani> BenC: Please note that the missing plaftorm in our server farms here is PowerPC ;-)
<BenC> abogani: by server farms, do you mean the server teams testing systems, or..?
<abogani> BenC: both testing and production systems
<BenC> There's two Xserve's for buildd's
<BenC> I'm working on getting dev/testing boxes for you guys though
<abogani> cool
 * ppisati -> gym
<hallyn> smb: feh, build of ubuntu-r kernel gives me /build/buildd/linux-3.7.0/arch/x86/xen/enlighten.c:223:15: warning: return type defaults to 'int' [-Wreturn-type]
<hallyn> but it seems i've introduced my own errors as well :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-10-21
<caribou> Morning
<smb> Morning
<erle-> jsalisbury, now 3.11.5 failed one wake up
<erle-> but it may have been another bug
<erle-> jsalisbury, now it failed twice in a row
<erle-> i will install 3.12 again
<ppisati> debian/rules.d/0-common-vars.mk:
<ppisati> sharedconfdir   := $(CURDIR)/debian.master/config
<ppisati> debian/scripts/config-check:
<ppisati> my $checks = "$commonconfig/enforce";
<apw> ppisati, yes
<ppisati> so, even a topic branch is tied to the enforce in debian.master
<ppisati> just noticed it
<apw> ppisati, yes deliberatly so
<ppisati> ah k
<apw> it may be a fool idea, but the idea behind that is we collect the knowledge of the critical components for ubuntu in one place
<apw> of course that does fall appart when your topic branches are based of some old shit version
<ppisati> ok, so it's by design, i see
<apw> yeah i think the jury is still out on whether it was a good idea or not, but it is deliberate
<ppisati> no prob, i just stumbled on it and i wondered why it was so
<cking> brendand, I've updated the bug report for the fwts suspend/resume duration logging, if you can give it a quick test that would be useful :-)
<brendand> cking, superb - i'll test them asap
<ppisati> brb
<rtg> has anyone done a 13.04->13.10 upgrade recently ? re: bug #1242210
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1242210 in linux (Ubuntu) "Failed to install linux kernel" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1242210
<apw> hmmm, i would be supprised if that was a common issue as that is one of the standard tests isn't it?  one which had a tick next to it on the iso tracker
<rtg> apw, yeah, but I've not done it personally so was just making sure.
<smb> Could it bee another full /boot
 * apw probabaaly has a raring VM lying about i could clone and try it i guess
<smb> It seemed in the past those error happened always after release for such reasons...
<rtg> just out of sheer paranoia...
<apw> smb, worth asking in the bug i recon
<smb> apw, Oh, hm in the report there is at least an error related to the nvidia binary drivers I guess
<smb> run-parts: /etc/kernel/postinst.d/update-nvidia exited with return code 1
<rtg> smb, I don't think taht would cause his dependency problems though
<smb> linux-image-generic depends on linux-image-extra-3.11.0-12-generic; however:
<smb>   Package linux-image-extra-3.11.0-12-generic is not configured yet.
<smb> So extra fails and thus the image fails on dependencies
<smb> ah no not extra but linux-image, and the rest of dependency issues caused by that
<rtg> has anyone had 'top' segfault with a 3.11 kernel ?
<apw> rtg, not seen that here ever that i reall
<apw> recall
<rtg> hmm
 * smb has not either
<rtg> I've noticed it on my local server as well as tangerine.
<smb> Does it stay persistent after observing it or is the next incantation working?
<rtg> smb, it restarts just fine
<rtg> it sometimes takes awhile
<rtg> to crash I mean
<smb> Sounds like a real pain to figure out
<rtg> in other words, sucks to be me ?
<smb> nah, more like some silent corruption which is hard to figure out
<rtg> its 12.04 user space with an LTS kernel
<smb> At least it is multiple servers which should rule out hw failure
<apw> rtg, we seem to be missing the repo mirrors for trusty on gomeisa et al, i think you own that replication job ?
<rtg> apw, ack
<hallyn> rtg: to get CONFIG_USER_NS enabled in trusty, do i need to send a patch to ubuntu-kernel@?  Or is it better to bribe you on thursday?
<rtg> hallyn, I prefer bribes :)
<rtg> hallyn, but send a patch anyways so I remember to do it
<hallyn> rtg: thanks, will do
<rtg> hallyn, debian.master/config/config.common.ubuntu:CONFIG_USER_NS=y ?
<hallyn> right
<rtg> hallyn, its already enabled then. it'll be in the first kernel I upload (hopefully today)
<hallyn> woohoo!
<hallyn> rtg: thx.  will do some testing once i see it built
<infinity> Are you sure you can't fire sconklin?
<infinity> *cough*
<infinity> sconklin: (Forgive my grumpy sense of humour today, I'm meant to be having a day off)
 * rtg -> EOD
<coredump> So, I checked out the repo for saucy but I can't find a tag for 3.10.17, is the naming different or something?
<bjf> coredump, are you looking for an upstream stable version? we don't have those tags in our repos.
<coredump> I am trying to get/compile the most recent 3.10 ubuntu patched kernel available.
<coredump> kernel.ubuntu.com has a 3.10.17-saucy package
<coredump> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.10.17-saucy/
<bjf> coredump, why 3.10 and not 3.11 which is what saucy was released with?
<coredump> If I tell you, you will probably laugh at me :)
<coredump> I still wary of odd numbered kernels.
<coredump> also, 3.10 is deemed 'longterm'
<bjf> coredump, ok, but saucy is 3.11 and that's getting the stable updates. not 3.10
<bjf> coredump, and upstream makes no distinction between even and odd numbered releases
<coredump> yeah, I know
<coredump> anyway, I don't see that on the git tags either (3.11)
<bjf> coredump, you need to look at Ubuntu-3.11.0-x.y tags
<coredump> so 0-12.18 is the latest package 
<coredump> nice.
<coredump> thanks
<bjf> coredump, yes, np
<coredump> any difference using ubuntu-saucy{-signed}?
<bjf> coredump, -signed is for secure boot
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-10-22
<caribou> crap; my Saucy upgrade aborted since /boot was too cluttered with old kernels; when are we going to come up with a kernel cleanup script ?
<smb> caribou, "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge"
<smb> caribou, autoremove would be working well at least since Raring
<caribou> smb: oh yeah; I know how to do it, I'm just thinking of the lambda user with no CLI knowledge who gets hit by that
<smb> caribou, Ah ok. Hm, yeah don't know whether update-manager graphical would have a autoremove step before upgrade
<caribou> smb: I usualy clean up manually (removed > 10 kernel pkg a while back) but regular users don't do this
<caribou> smb: well apparently not, I just kicked off the Saucy upgrade and it failed because of that
<smb> Some thing to talk about to people doing update-manager then, I guess. If we remember
<caribou> I remember a discussion a while back on some ML about having some housekeeping mechanism to cleanup kernel packages
<caribou> smb: found the discussion : http://ubuntu.5.x6.nabble.com/Distro-provided-mechanism-to-clean-up-old-kernels-td4476631.html
<apw> morning
<apw> i thought that update-manager would autoremove before it started, that would be logical
<apw> caribou, in your case was /boot separate? which obviously exascerbates the issue
<apw> and if so, what triggered it to be so
<caribou> apw: autoremove will only deal with headers apparently, not the linux-image pkg themselves (unless it has changed since this ML thread)
<caribou> apw: yeah, I'm on a separate /boot
<caribou> apw: the mail thread leads to a Q blueprint that apparently no longer exists
<apw> caribou, autoremove has changed to include the linux-image packages, and i believe this has been backported as well as far as P
<caribou> apw: oh, wasn't aware of that; I would have tried it
<apw> caribou, why do you have a /boot, not a criticism just wondering
<caribou> apw: ok, I'll check on other systems I have around
<caribou> apw: most probably a default when I installed last time
<caribou> apw: oh, and most probably because I'm running a fully encrypted system
<caribou> now I remember why
<antarus> apw: I would like to convince you to enable CONFIG_IMA in your kernels, I see that in 2010 you added it to the config enforced to 'never enable'..which is perhaps unfortunate for me ;)
<antarus> (or I am misunderstanding what the enforcer is doing, which could be true, it is early ;p)
<apw> antarus, _IMA that rings a bell, it was some intergety manager thing, and i seem to remember it is enforced off because of the epic cost of it being enabled (at least at the time)
<antarus> apw: so my security guy is working on a policy that is..not supposed to be epic cost
<antarus> apw: I'll open a launchpad bug and try to get him to attach some tests
<antarus> (fwiw, we have been running it for two years on over 10000 machines)
<apw> antarus, i had the feeling that that was just the framework and, it was very expensive always, and that was why it was off.  that decision is at least a few years old, _IMA may have gotten less expensive
<apw> antarus, was going to say the same, if you want us to consider it, some numbers to show having it turned on does not make the normal case go to shit performance wise would help a lot
<antarus> apw: there is a policy, and certainly if your policy specifies expensive operations, it will be expensive, but IIRC the actual system call...I'll call it introspection...I believe has gotten better ;)
<antarus> anyway, thanks for the pointers ;)
<apw> antarus, yeah i can believe it, so yeah file a bug, and get the number in here, ping me with it so i can get  it on the list for consideration
<antarus> apw: is there a prefered perf test you would like us to use (with IMA on, and IMA off?)
<apw> hmmm i wonder if i reference a bug in the enforce off
<apw> cause that would be nice of me
<antarus> Yeah I don't see one
<antarus> I blame kees
<antarus> for all kernel problems ;p
 * kees bows
<antarus> oh I didn't even know you were in here
<antarus> lol
<antarus> howdy!
<kees> in the past, CONFIG_IMA meant the kernel would track all your files, eating tons of memory.
<kees> hi! :)
<kees> there wasn't a way to turn it off without building it out.
 * antarus nods
<smb> kees, So you say this has changed now
<kees> smb: I do? I haven't looked at it at all since disabling it to get my memory back :)
<antarus> smb: so my understanding is that IMA is controlled by a policy now
<kees> smb: if it HAS been fixed, then I have no objection to CONFIG_IMA
<antarus> smb: and the policy limits the scope of what IMA is doing
<smb> kees, Oh it was just my reading of you saying "there _wasn't_ a way to turn it off" :)
<antarus> so as I said, if your IMA policy is 'track all files' then it will likely be dog slow ;)
<antarus> but I think that would be a stupid default policy ;p
<smb> Ah ok, so it might be something to review (policy and then turning it on maybe)
<antarus> yeah
<smb> But sure a bug report with some data would be good
<antarus> so i have a security engineer willing to write the policy and to run perf tests
<antarus> but we are unsure what perf tests are actually relevant to you
<kees> nope!
<smb> And then there is vUDS coming up too, in near future
<antarus> kees: ?
<kees> I'm happy to sign off on someone showing me that "CONFIG_IMA=n" and "CONFIG_IMA=y" don't show memory deltas, but I don't have tests for it, unfortunately.
<antarus> sorry, are the memory deltas here in kernel memory?
<antarus> (or expected deltas)
<kees> yeah, I want to make sure IMA isn't silently stealing memory when built in :)
<BjoernC> hi guys I've a small problem. I have recognized, that i cannot  control the brightness of my notebook. If I'm using Kernel 3.11.0-4 everything is ok, but if i make an upgrade to 3.11.0-9 or even to 3.12.0 the brightness control doesn't work. Therefore, i have tested the "original" Kernels of kernel.org where this problem doesn't exist. My question is, where should i search for this failure and how can i do that?
<tseliot> BjoernC: what graphics driver are you using?
 * henrix -> lunch
<BjoernC> nvidia 325.15
<tseliot> BjoernC: it sounds like bug 1241745
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1241745 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-319 (Ubuntu) "[regression] Changing the screen brightness does not work anymore in 319.xx" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241745
<tseliot> and NVIDIA is aware of the issue
<BjoernC> hmm the problem lies not in the driver
<BjoernC> because if i use the original kernel from kernel.org it works fine
<tseliot> BjoernC: can you add a comment in the bug report with what you explained (the kernels you've tried, etc.)
<tseliot> as if it's a problem we introduced, it should be easier to track down
<BjoernC> yeah i can do that
<tseliot> thanks
<BjoernC> so the issue should happened between the versions 3.11.0-4 to 3.11.0-9
<BjoernC> that the current state of my track down
<BjoernC> So i will try another thing may be i can give you a more detailed issue report may be i can say you in which revision this issue happens but i need some hours if it is ok to you?
<BjoernC> mybe i have found the patch - so i will try to reverse it and recompile the kernel. If everything works, i will tell you
<tseliot> BjoernC: ok, thanks
<BjoernC> nP
 * ppisati -> out for a bit
<BjoernC> Hello again
<BjoernC> so I have found the cause of the backlight problem i have reversed that patch and now the brightness control of the backlight works again...
<BjoernC> so what do you need?
<BjoernC> But as i see, my solution won't work for the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-319/+bug/1241745?comments=all
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1241745 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-319 (Ubuntu) "[regression] Changing the screen brightness does not work anymore in 319.xx" [Medium,Triaged]
<tseliot> BjoernC: why won't it work for that bug report?
<BjoernC> because only my notebook were blacklisted ...
<BjoernC> Therefore, it shouldn't work for other notebooks besides lenovo Thinkpads
<BjoernC> I have reverted this patch here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-trusty.git;a=blobdiff;f=drivers/acpi/blacklist.c;h=f49ffaedaefdaa28d533d339a3f5cda073687ed7;hp=9515f18898b2b578053c58309185daa7934cfdda;hb=02cb06962306d96f59bc97ec8289c14b73bafb4e;hpb=2eb9acd1a1deb3f4d6428d022fc43541c9e70069
<BjoernC> so i don't think, that this reverting will help an dell or hp notebook
<sforshee> BjoernC: reverting that patch won't affect your machine. But the bug says you're passing acpi_osi="!Windows 2012" on the kernel command line, which has the same effect as being in that blacklist.
<BjoernC> sforshee: i've tested it, if I revert that patch now I can control the backlight brightness - previously without reverting that patch i couldn't control the backlight brightness - (both applied on Kernel version 3.12.0) 
<jsalisbury> **
<jsalisbury> ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<jsalisbury> **
<sforshee> BjoernC: I think I must be confused then. You're running a Lenovo and not an HP?
<BjoernC> yep
<BjoernC> I'm using an lenovo T430
<sforshee> are you still passing the acpi_osi thing?
<BjoernC> what do u mean?
<BjoernC> passing to whom or where?
<sforshee> nevermind, that wasn't your machine
<BjoernC> yeah
<sforshee> BjoernC: have you filed a bug for your problem?
<BjoernC> no not yet
<sforshee> once you have, point me at it and I'll look
<BjoernC> because i thought the problem lies in the original kernel after i realised that problem lies in the ubuntu kernel, i wanted to be sure that i'm not wrong
<BjoernC> should i open a new bug report or search for similar reports?
<sforshee> just open a new one by running 'ubuntu-bug linux' so we'll get all the information about your machine
<BjoernC> ok I'm not using ubuntu directly
<BjoernC> i'm using kanotix which is using the ubuntu kernel
<BjoernC> so i don't think, that i can run that tool
<BjoernC> you understand my problem? ;)
<sforshee> try it at least, and if that doesn't work just file the bug and maybe you can at least use apport-collect to attach the data
<BjoernC> i will try to install the programm
<BjoernC> hopefully there is an *.deb file available?
<sforshee> BjoernC: if that distro is an ubuntu derivative it might work, but I don't know whether or not that's the case
<BjoernC> afaik is kanotix primarly debian based and only uses the ubuntu kernel
<BjoernC> however, ich will make that bug report and if there are any questions, then feel free to ask 
<BjoernC> sforshee: here is the bug-report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1243267
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243267 in linux (Ubuntu) "Backlight brightness control doesn't work" [Undecided,New]
<BjoernC> hopefully this bug reports helps a little bit
<Kano> hi,why does ndiswrapper compile with 3.12rc6 pure but not with 3.12.0-0-generic?
<Kano> http://paste.debian.net/60500/
<Kano> http://paste.debian.net/60505
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ## Kernel team meeting in 5 minutes
<jsalisbury> ##
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues November 26th, 2013 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!
<hallyn> hm, i'm not seenig a new kernel on trusty yet.
<bjf> hallyn, it's waiting for buildds
<hallyn> bjf: drat.  thanks.  lemme try buildign my own from ubuntu-trusty/ if that exists
<infinity> hallyn: There's one in the PPA.
<infinity> hallyn: (Well, binaries are publishing right now, but it's built..)
<Kano> did anybody try ndiswrapper with 3.12?
<infinity> Kano: Sounds like you just volunteered to. ;)
<Kano> infinity: i know that it compiles with pure 3.12 rc6, but it does not with the new u kernel
<Kano> did you look at the pastes
<infinity> Ahh, no.  Didn't realise you'd tried already.  This was with the sources in the kernel team PPA?
<Kano> self compiled from t git
<infinity> Looks like something you might want to bring up on the list.
<infinity> Or, try with the binaries just built in the PPA and see if it's somehow different, but seems unlikely.
<Kano> must be one of your extra patches
<Kano> i can not use your binaries
<Kano> i dont use u
<Kano> also i prefer ahci static
<hallyn> infinity: oh, thanks.  (think my kernel just built :)
<infinity> hallyn: Heh.  Timing.
<Kano> http://kanotix.com/files/dragonfire/linux-3.9.0-2.6kanotix1/patches/0001-KANOTIX-Config-CONFIG_SATA_AHCI-y.patch
<Kano> i always use that because this way i could boot the linux image without initrd via efi
<Kano> bbl
<BjoernC> hi guys
<gianko82> hello
<gianko82> im using ubuntu 12.04 lts on hp 650 notebook
<gianko82> after upgrade to kernel 3.2.0-55 wifi stop to work
<gianko82> i guess is missing the rt2800pci driver
<gianko82> for Ralink RT3290
<gianko82> that was present in kernel 3.2.0-54
<gianko82> with latest kernel update wireless is UNCLAIMED
<gianko82> can somebody fix it for next kernel release? or open a bug? thanks
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-10-23
<snadge> has there been a kernel update lately that may fix intel dual screen issues?
<snadge> in installed a mainline kernel with drm next (random choice) .. but that worked around the issue
<snadge> and i haven't been bothered to try and fix it properly
<snadge> ... look into it myself.. answer: no
<snadge> damn.. i should've reported this issue earlier
<snadge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1243524
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243524 in linux (Ubuntu) "Dual Display not working on Mac Mini" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<snadge> :D
<snadge> at least this one is simple
<snadge> we have a problem.. easy to confirm.. and there's definitely a fix for it
<snadge> i just dont want to run dodgy mainline nightly kernels on my work desktop.. if i can help ti
<snadge> the problem is.. mac mini's should just die in a fire
<snadge> how can a bot confirm my bug report
<snadge> its almost offensive :P
<bjf> snadge, a bot can confirm that you have submitted all the logs that we require. that's what 'confirmed' means to us
<snadge> i guess that is a bit of a boring task for a human to do just that
<bjf> yes, the turn around was a pain for a dev to then ask and wait. now a bot does it.
<snadge> im tempted to mark the bug as minor.. or dont care.. it sounds like a random Mac UEFI issue
<snadge> but who knows.. ubuntu is very popular these days.. if it was fedora.. i wouldn't bother at all
<snadge> thats the whole reason this mac is running ubuntu in the first place.. fedora simply wouldn't install.. known issue.. marked as wontfix for f19.. issue still open in rawhide.. *shrug*
<bjf> it will take a little work to bisect it to find the actual commit that fixes the issue
<snadge> unfortunately.. its not completely fixed by mainline either
<bjf> however, there will be a new kernel in -proposed this week that would be worth testing to see if it helps
<snadge> i'll give that a go.. thats probably the easiest thing to do for now, there wont be much heat on this issue
<larsduesing> Good morning or such :)
<larsduesing> Where should I report problems with ecryptfs to? kernel? ecryptfs-utils? ecryptfs directly on launchpad?
<apw> larsduesing, to some degree that depends where the bug seems to be, if its a userspace issue ecryptfs-utils, if it is anything else against 'linux' the kernel
<larsduesing> On creating files >4GB  data gets corrupt. Up to 4GB size everything is ok, but on appending any more data the whole file gets corrupted...
<apw> that sounds kernel side to me
<larsduesing> yes, to me too.
<larsduesing> so, thats clear. Thanks apw.
<apw> then kernel it is, and paste the bug number in here, so i can get it some attention, as data corruption == bad
<apw> larsduesing, which release are you seeing this on
<larsduesing> saucy - 3.11.0-031100rc7-generic (apw@gomeisa)
<apw> hmmm a test build, ok
<apw> anyhow, its likley in all of them, so file it anyhow
<larsduesing> oh. right
<apw> its not very common for people to make large files in ecryptfs luckily, but also likely it has gone unnoticed for a long time as well
<apw> anyhow, let me know the bug#
<larsduesing> I got an .iso.bz2 file, and decompressed it.
<larsduesing> sure
<larsduesing> At first, I'll try to update kernel, and retest
<larsduesing> oh, there is no newer kernel?
<apw> larsduesing, sure, though if it is in 3.11. its in everything most likely so a bug so we cna check sounds good
<larsduesing> ok
<larsduesing> apw - sorry.. but where should I report the bug? https://launchpad.net/linux -> Launchpad needs to know where the user can report a bug
<apw> run "ubuntu-bug linux" in a terminal
<apw> larsduesing, the linux you have there is the linux project not the linux package, LP is rather opaque at times
<larsduesing> ah... ok
<larsduesing> thats no official ubuntu package. 
<larsduesing> I DO love software :)
<larsduesing> (I sort things out on my side... give me a few minutes, please...)
<apw> np
<larsduesing> apw - btw - kernel - package naming is a bit confusing:
<larsduesing> linux-headers-3.11.0-12-generic_3.11.0-12.19_i386.deb
<larsduesing> linux-headers-generic_3.11.0.12.13_i386.deb
<larsduesing> 3.11.0.12 <-> 2.11.0-12
<tyhicks> larsduesing: Hi - upstream eCryptfs kernel maintainer here - please ping me with the bug number when you open the bug
<tyhicks> I'm off to bed, but I'll have a look first thing in the morning
<larsduesing> tyhicks: sure - atm i'm installing current mainline kernel, rebooting, retesting and then I'll report.
<larsduesing> tyhicks: Have a good night :)
<tyhicks> thanks for testing mainline
<larsduesing> tyhicks: thats the minimum I could do.
<larsduesing> *rebooting* away for some minutes... :)
<larsduesing> I'm back. Now testing.
<larsduesing> cute. NOW IT WORKS.
<larsduesing> apw: Now it works. strange.
<larsduesing> two different files which won't work with old kernel do work now.
<larsduesing> tyhicks: Sorry, cannot reproduce with current mainline-kernel
<larsduesing> Ok, all back...
<larsduesing> this time the curruption is much more cryptic
<larsduesing> apw, tyhicks Sorry.. Bug is reproducible
<larsduesing> in the 3.11.0-031100rc7-generic kernel even the header of the file was currupted
<larsduesing> but in 3.11.0-12-generic the header is ok...
<larsduesing> (as opposed the full file)
<larsduesing> ok, filing bug
<larsduesing> apw, tyhicks : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1243636
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243636 in linux (Ubuntu) "ecryptfs currupts files over 4GB size" [Undecided,New]
<coredump> Hmm. was the linux-tools-<version> package supposed to be created when compiling the kernel from source?
<brendand> does anyone know how rtcwake could be able to work without the presence of /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm interface?
<brendand> it seems to be able to on ARM
<ppisati> brendand: strace it
<brendand> found it!
<brendand> well, sort of
<apb> Hello...So I went to bed last night and I woke up this morning to a blank screen - normal after 5 or so minutes of inactivity - moved my mouse... hit keys on my keyboard... no reaction.  I was forced to power down and reboot.  This is the first time this has happened and the primary thing that changed was... the kernel.  ubuntu 12.04, kernel 3.2.0-55-generic-pae 
<rostam> HI I have custom card which we build a driver for it. The original implementation was in Redhtat 6.4 which is based on linux 2.6.28 (old) now I am porting the driver to ubuntu and I get ioctl errors (unknown ioctl number). Has there been a change in ioctl framework ? thx
<infinity> rostam: If you google for the exact compile/runtime erorrs you're seeing, it'll probably shed some light.
<rostam> infinity, thanks will do that
<larsduesing> tyhicks: If I can be of any help, tell me please.
<BjoernC> sforshee: hi
<BjoernC> sforshee: FYI: I'm now trying to rebuild the kernel with your patch active and deactivating the other patch; However, I've managed to control the backlight by Software (By using the KDE-slider it works on both kernels (reverted OOB, unreverted only with the option acpi_osi="Windows 2012")) writing directly into /sys/classes/.../brightness doesn't work at both kernels - it's a little bit weird...
<BjoernC> I will post the update when i've rebuild the kernel and have the results...
<BjoernC> but it may take some time.
<BjoernC> hopefully, my bug report is a little bit helpfull for you
<tyhicks> larsduesing: thanks - this is easy to reproduce so I shouldn't need much help outside of testing a potential fix
<tyhicks> larsduesing: I'll ping you when I have a test kernel ready
<rostam> HI I have installed ubuntu 12.04 update 3 on my system. All the sudden I get the following messages in the /var/log/messages:  init: serial-ttyS0 main process (1129) terminated with status 1     any idea why?
<apw> rostam, do you have a serial port on this system?  and have you lost any functionality
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-10-24
<rostam> apw, I do not think I have serial port on this system
<apw> rostam, then it could just be a new job which will fail and be disabled when you don't have them ... ie could be an upstart config issue
<rostam> apw, thank you for shading some info on this. any more info on how to debug this please? thx
<larsduesing> short informational question: what do the tags "kernel-da-key" & "kernel-key" mean? Is there somewhere a list?
<larsduesing> (only curiousity...)
<apw> larsduesing, they are literally tags in launchpad we use to group bugs we are keeping a particular eye on
<apw> larsduesing, we mostly use them to list bugs by tag in launchpad
<cheater_3> hi
<cheater_3> do the kernels in the kernel ppa have pae?
<brendand> can someone help me understand this strace? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6294278/
<cheater_3> do the kernel builds on kernel-ppa have pae support?
<brendand> i think 'ioctl(3, RTC_WIE_ON or RTC_WKALM_SET, {enabled=1, pending=0, {tm_sec=4, tm_min=0, tm_hour=11, tm_mday=24, tm_mon=9, tm_year=113, ...}}) = 0' is where it's setting the wakealarm
<brendand> it's using ioctl on the rtc device, right?
<brendand> the documentation for ioctl says it needs an open file descriptor, but i can't see where it was opened
<brendand> oh i see it's on file descriptor 3, which is /dev/rtc0
<brendand> cking, meaning - i need to talk to you about this ^
<brendand> cking, fwts aborts the wakealarm test on ARM, because it doesn't have /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm
<brendand> cking, but rtcwake appears to operate via ioctls on /dev/rtc0
<brendand> cking, and on the ARM hardware i'm testing, rtcwake does work
<cking> brendand, file a bug and I will make it operate akin to what rtc wake is doing
<cking> recall that this was originally just hacked up for x86, so never been tested, so bugs like this will occur
<brendand> cking, cool - cheers
<cking> brendand, the trace showed: open("/sys/class/rtc/rtc0/device/power/wakeup", O_RDONLY) = 3
<cking> oops, forget that
<cking> brendand, I meant open("/dev/rtc0", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC)   = 3  (see line 52)
<brendand> cking, one thing though is that we are using the wakealarm interface in our test code
<brendand> cking, so either that *should* be there, and fwts should be updated to fail if it's not
<brendand> cking, or we need to update our test code to use ioctl's or whatever else
<cking> brendand, or something like that, file a bug and I will look at it, sorry but I'm fixing a more pressing bug at the mo
<cking> brendand, when do you need a fix for this?
<brendand> cking, it's not urgent
<brendand> manjo, just the person i needed :)
<cking> brendand, OK, I will pop it on my list of things for friday or monday :-)
<brendand> cking, here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1244184. like i said, not urgent for now - so feel free to schedule it whenever. if it becomes urgent i'll surely update the bug
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1244184 in Firmware Test Suite "wakealarm test needs to be updated to pass when rtcwake would work" [Undecided,New]
<cking> brendand, ok, thanks for finding and reporting this
<brendand> cking, note there's an open question about whether the wakealarm interface should actually be there anyway. i'm trying to find out
<brendand> cking, will update the bug if i get more info
<cking> brendand, no worries about that, I'll sort it out
<erle-> last month amd had fglrx 13.9 on their website, now they are back to 13.4
<erle-> how come?
<erle-> sorry, if you don't want to deal with those proprietary questions
 * apw yawns
<cking> morning apw
 * cking wonders how we ever got stuff done w/o virtual machines
<henrix> cking: with serial cables? :)
<cking> apw, got a fix to the ecryptfs bug, just exercising it like mad right now
<apw> cking, hey that was quick, have you talked to tyler he was also sounding like he was looking
<apw> cking, ie does he know you have it fixed :) so he can stop
<cking> he's not online yet, but I will prod him asap as he comes on line
<apw> tyhicks, ^^
<cking> tyhicks, hey, I got a fix :-)
<apw> :)
 * cking has a late lunch break
<cking> brendand, can you reply back to bug 1244184 as I need a little more data
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1244184 in Firmware Test Suite "wakealarm test needs to be updated to pass when rtcwake would work" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244184
<brendand> cking, sure
<cheater_3> hi
<cheater_3> do the kernel builds in kernel-ppa have pae support?
<brendand> cking, which options will get me the most info out of fwts?
<cking> brendand, just run it the way you tripped the issue and send me the bit of text that reports the error you saw
<brendand> cking, ok - the body of the results.log should do i think
<cking> cool
<tyhicks> cking: hey - I had come up with a potential fix last night and let some tests run while I was sleeping
 * tyhicks looks to see if we came up with the same thing
<cking> heh, could be a dup of effort
<cking> i was on a plane last night so I only saw the email this morning
<tyhicks> Same fix :)
<tyhicks> I hadn't updated the bug yet
<tyhicks> I noticed that corruption would start at (4G - 8192 + 1) upper file size, would would be (4G + 1) lower file size
<tyhicks> and then noticed the recent change that I had made to the lower offset calculation
<cking> tyhicks, i looked at a bunch of other file systems and saw they needed to do the same cast before the shift too
<tyhicks> ah, yep
<cking> well, shall I leave it in your hands?
<cking> tyhicks, I'll drop doing any more on this then, are you going to SRU it for Saucy?
<tyhicks> cking: I'm going to use your patch since you've already got the commit message done
<tyhicks> cking: I'll get it to Linus today and I will also do the SRU
<cking> ok, thanks, whatever really :-)
<tyhicks> cking: thanks for the help! :)
<brendand> cking, updated
<cking> brendand, ta, I'm working on a fix now
<brendand> cking, did you make a decision about whether the wakealarm file should be there?
<cking> brendand, see my comment in the bug, I'll update it when I am certain
<erle-> jsalisbury, i reopened the bug now
<erle-> problem still exists will all 3.11 versions and with fglrx purged
<jsalisbury> erle-, ack.  can you post the bug number?
<erle-> #1241582
<erle-> i am just adding reports
<jsalisbury> erle-, thanks, I'll take a look and update the bug.
<erle-> I just added a list of kernel versions I tested
<erle-> all from ppa or from official repo
<jsalisbury> erle-, Is the bug fixed with 3.11.0-13.20 ?
<erle-> wait, i will try it out
<jsalisbury> erle-, great, thanks
<erle-> costs me a lot of time btw, its my main machine :)
<jsalisbury> erle-,  I believe it should be resolved in that kernel.  It might also be good to test the latest Trusty kernel, if you have a chance.
<erle-> jsalisbury, 3.11.0-13.20 came up this time
<erle-> jsalisbury, worked another time
<erle-> ok, maybe 3.11.0-13.20 is fine
<jsalisbury> erle-, cool.  that means the bug should be fixed in the next Saucy update.
<erle-> i will put status to "fix commited" again
<erle-> i will report if anything bad happens
<erle-> i will go without fglrx for a while now
<jsalisbury> erle-, thanks for all the help testing
<erle-> i should have written down some notes about what version crashed when
<rostam> HI all,  I am porting a driver for a capture card. The driver was originally developed with Linux 2.6.32 (RHEL 6.4) now I am porting it to linux 3.8 (Ubuntu 12.04). There was only one change that I had to do, ".ioctl"  to ".unlocked_ioctl"  in  'struct file_operations'.  The driver loads fine but it fails on any ioctl with "Unknown ioctl cmd ..." any help greatly appreciated.  Thx 
<cking> brendand, i'll have a fix for you to test first thing tomorrow
<brendand> \o/
<coredump> Soooo
<coredump> tools/hv refuses to compile
<coredump> hv_kvp_daemon.c:1450: error: 'CN_KVP_IDX' undeclared (first use in this function)
<coredump> any hint?
<apw> coredump, the debian/rules in the package manage to build it, the incantation there should help
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-10-25
<brendand> cking, hey - thanks for the test packages. i don't know if you noticed but the armhf build failed: https://launchpad.net/~colin-king/+archive/white/+build/5158504
<brendand> cking, i'll give it a try on my laptop in the meantime
<cking> brendand, thanks, I missed that, I'll see what failed
 * cking kicks of a rebuild, will be done in an hour or so
<antarus> kees: apw I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta-lts-saucy/+bug/1244627 for the IMA request
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1244627 in linux-meta-lts-saucy (Ubuntu) "Please enable CONFIG_IMA in the ubuntu kernel" [Undecided,New]
<antarus> let me know if you need anything else for it
<antarus> (or if we missed saucy, not really sure what your kernel maintenance policy is like for soemthing like this.)
<cking> brendand, the arm build is now complete and ready to test
<brendand> cking, thanks!
<dobey> hi, does anyone know who penalvch (Christopher Penalver) is?
<cking> brendand, any positive results on the ARM test?
<brendand> cking, sorry - i've been away for a bit, i was just about to test it and will reply to the bug
<cking> ackl
<cking> *ack
<erle-> jsalisbury, still freezing, without proprietary drivers
<brendand> cking, so on arm it is aborted, same as before?
<cking> brendand, OK, perhaps I need some access to that machine to figure out what to do
<cking> brendand, I am kind of fixing it rather blind here
<jsalisbury> erle-, freezing with the 3.11.0-13.20 kernel?
<erle-> yes
<erle-> does the linux...extra package contain proprietary stuff?
<jsalisbury> erle-, it could, depending on the module.  You do need to install both the linux-image and -extra packages.
<erle-> extra is installed but i dont know wether it uses any modules
<erle-> when i had 3.12 i had no corresponding extra package
<jsalisbury> erle-, ok, so that means the bug still exists in the latest Saucy kernel.  I'll go back and take a closer look at the bug again and see what testing that was done so far.
<apw> jsalisbury, -extra is just normal free stuff
<jsalisbury> apw, ack.  do we distribute any of the proprietary modules, or are they all in seperate pakcages?
<infinity> zequence: It's SRU time again.  Whee.
<infinity> jsalisbury: The kernel team doesn't touch the prorprietary stuff anymore, and hasn't since the days of linux-restricted-modules.
<jsalisbury> infinity, got it
<erle-> jsalisbury, i have files named susres.2013-10-25_11:40:41.181187.crash now, if you are interested
<erle-> i d
<erle-> i dont know whether they contain private data
<erle-> and i have an observation that may interest you
<erle-> after the last wake from suspend i saw the clock in the panel count up for two seconds before freeze
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-10-20
<TheFakeazneD525> Er, whats the proposed kernel for Utopic?
<TheFakeazneD525> 3.17 or higher?
<TheFakeazneD525> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8598461/
<TheFakeazneD525> this is with the patch https://launchpadlibrarian.net/183190658/0013-add-support-for-Linux-3.17.patch applied, but as 0014
<apw> TheFakeazneD525 (N,BFTL), v3.16
<apw> tseliot, that looks like one you will need for brcmwl for VV
<tseliot> apw: I'm probably missing context here. What is it that I need for bcmwl?
<apw> TheFakeazneD525 | http://paste.ubuntu.com/8598461/
<apw> TheFakeazneD525 | this is with the patch https://launchpadlibrarian.net/183190658/0013-add-support-for-Linux-3.17.patch applied, but as 0014
<apw> tseliot, that has an error on v3.17 i believe and possible fixes, not sure we care till VV opens, but ...
<tseliot> apw: we can simply use the driver in utopic
<apw> tseliot, ok great
<tseliot> apw: I'm working on a high priority bug now but, as soon as I'm done with it, I'll deal with the update
<apw> tseliot, whenever if this is v3.17 related, VV won't even open for a week let alone have a new kernel
<tseliot> apw: ok, good
<apw> infinity, ok it looks like i have a possible fix for that left-mouse issue ... am building some test kernels right now
<apw> infinity, and if that is the fix, then i expect it will make stables in short order for T et al.
<pkern> I started hitting https://lkml.org/lkml/2014/8/20/6 and it's still present on 3.13.0-38-generic on trusty. Is that on anyone's radar or should I report a bug? It doesn't seem like it was Cc'ed to stable. :(
<henrix> pkern: actually, it looks like it was tagged for stable -- commit 21e81002f9788a3af591416b6dec60d7b67f2fb2
<pkern> Oh, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2014-October/049094.html
<pkern> henrix: Hm, thanks.
<pkern> I guess it's too late for -38 at this point.
<henrix> pkern: and it is already in 3.13, so it shouldn't take too long ti hit the trusty kernel
<henrix> yes, it is too late.  but the good news is that that commit is already in the master-next branch for trusty so it should be in the next SRU cycle
<apw> jtaylor, hey ... i've posted a test kerenl for uutopic so we can confirm this, and hopefully fix this in the release
<smb> henrix, It was not in master-next a few minutes ago. I would currently be building test-kernels. Does that still make sense? 
<henrix> smb: hmm?  are you talking about commit 21e81002f9788a3af591416b6dec60d7b67f2fb2?
<henrix> smb: it's upstream 21e81002f9788a3af591416b6dec60d7b67f2fb2, which corresponds to d1614714e30178f8bbb8568dfb905dd1356ff8aa in trusty tree
<smb> henrix, Oops no but similar
<henrix> smb: ah :)
<smb> henrix, talking about 2f3169fb18f4643ac9a6a097a6a6c71f0b2cef75
<smb> Just read remove proc entry warning and thought those were the same
<henrix> ah, that one.  ok, kamal should queue it soon, but it's not there yet
<smb> Yeah, it just made it into 3.18-rc1 which is rather fresh
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues October 28th 14 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!  If the question is should I file a bug for something, likely you can assume yes.
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues October 28th, 2014 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!  If the question is should I file a bug for something, likely you can assume yes.
<jtaylor> apw: the fix works, but the kernel breaks my network
<jtaylor> note that the same patch also applies to the current trusty kernel in -proposed
<apw> jtaylor, ack, yes, that one will get it via stable, we are in rather more of a rush for release
<jtaylor> yes I'd just like to ensure the kernel stays in proposed for now
<jtaylor> apw: is the kernel you posted a complete utopic kernel with only the one fix applied or more?
<apw> jtaylor, that indeed.  did you install -extra as well ?
<jtaylor> just wondering if the missing network is a regression (which can't be related to the touchpad fix) or just a build with some drivers missing?
<jtaylor> hm
<jtaylor> no didn't install extras,
<jtaylor> I'll try that
<apw> ok so you half your kernel
<jtaylor> I nevers installed extras when bisecting the bug
<apw> we don't use the split in the mainline builds for instance
<jtaylor> apw: thx with extras it works
<apw> jtaylor, ack thanks, if you could (if you havent) report your testing in the bug too, i'll get that wrapped and stacked in the morning
<jtaylor> I posted the same in the bug
<apw> great
<kees> henrix: gah, thanks for the ARM syscall # catch. Looks like they operate in padded steps, and it was already at the old max :)
<kees> I've fixed it in my tree now. Not sure if you want to re-pull or just fix up that specific problem, but I sent a new pull-request.
<henrix> kees: thanks, i'll take a look at again it tomorrow
<kees> henrix: thanks!
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-10-21
<jodh> quit
<smb> no!! :)
<primechuck> How can I tell a kernel bug was backported into the ubuntu kernel package?  Namely https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=45931
<ubot5> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 45931 in kvm "Nested Virt: VMX can't be initialized in L1 Xen ("Xen on KVM")" [Normal,Resolved: code_fix]
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-10-22
<apw> jibel, ... come tell me all about it
<apw> jibel, ok and does hitting esc or alt-tab do anything, can you get to the text screen there ?
<jibel> apw, esc and alt-tab do not do anything. I cannot get to the text screen. If I close the VM and reboot it displays the grub menu then the text screen
<jibel> apw, typing on the text screen works fine
<apw> yeah that is normal behaviour, because boot failed i guess
<jibel> apw, using -vga cirrus instead of std works fine
<jibel> right
<apw> ok when these installs finish i'll try and repro it firstly, and see what i can find
<jibel> thanks
<apw> jibel, ok that install you reported against also had the plymouth bug which didn't let you type the password reliably
<apw> so it could easly be two issues interacting too, sigh
<jibel> apw, I tried on latest build too and result is the same, no input
<apw> ack
<apw> jibel, ok i see the same here, so i cna play with it a bit
<leitao> rtg_, hi
<rtg_> leitao, saw the bug response
<bms20> Evening all (from the uk): I'm wondering if you can help: I'm using ubuntu 14.04 kernel version 3.13.0-36 - I have problems where the kernel panics regularly due to graphics issues.  Now I'd like the system to reboot when this happens.  Is it correct that setting /proc/sys/kernel/panic to something like 10 should cause a reboot?  If so, then why do I not see a reboot when I force a panic?
<bms20> is it possible that the drm_kms_helper cannot swith or locks up somehow in switching back to text console?
<bms20> Ok - indeed I suspect that the kernel is crashing in switching drm back to text mode.  My work around for this will be to use a negative number, hence bypassing the drm switch on line 345 of drm_fb_helper.c
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-10-23
<m____> hi my toy fuse filesystem froze http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=m7Mwe3vW
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-10-24
<neoark> is linux-image-generic-lts-utopic for trusty in ppa stable?
<MosesEX> !ops
<ubot5> Help! lamont, zul, T-Bone, mdz, or jdub
<MosesEX> yay
<MosesEX> rww, you cant ban me haha
<MosesEX> fuck fuck fuck fuck
<MosesEX> fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck
<MosesEX> fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck 
<MosesEX> fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck 
<mpoole> hey all, you guys aware of a problem with git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-trusty.git ?
<mpoole> tried both the http and git:// versions and on a clone, after a certain point it errors out
<mpoole> rror: index-pack died of signal 9160395), 888.15 MiB | 1.05 MiB/s
<mpoole> the http error is more specific: Cannot obtain needed object 9dc5ef9b6661b11f734f6b0f444b5d088d33ef76
<mpoole> git clone --depth=1 allows me to complete but this is probably caused by a timeout setting server side from what I can tell.
<mpoole> FYI :)
<CRCinAU> Hi guys.... Problems with the xen netboot images....
<CRCinAU> I can see the Xen vfb is detected: 
<CRCinAU> [    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled
<CRCinAU> [    0.000000] console [hvc0] enabled
<CRCinAU> yet I get no output on tty0 - even if I pass console=tty0 to the xen boot images from here:
<CRCinAU> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/xen/
<CRCinAU> funny enough, if I use the debian vmlinuz, I get to the ubuntu install screen
<CRCinAU> however due to different kernel versions, I don't get any network drivers etc etc etc so I can't proceed.
<CRCinAU> if I pass console=hvc0, I get output as expected on the hvc0 console (via xl console blah)
<CRCinAU> if I pass console=tty0, then I get the boot messages on hvc0, then nothing on either hvc0 or tty0
<CRCinAU> same seems to happen with both the 14.04 LTS images, and the 14.10 images.
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-10-25
<CRCinAU> suggestions anyone? :)
<lesshaste> hi
<xperia> hi all. could it be that ubuntu has some seriuos problem with multi threading on a Intel Dual Core Processor ?
<xperia>  i have installed ubuntu on a Laptop beside Windows7 and i am not able to run multithreaded Programms in Ubuntu anymore in contrary to Windows on the same Laptop Machine. i tryed also to boot Ubuntu with the Boot Options ht=on and acpi=ht but when i do lscpu i dont see more than 1 Thread per CPU even the Processor has HyperThreading and MultiCore Support is enabled in the Bios.
<CRCinAU> Bueller?
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-10-26
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<ubot5> Help! lamont, zul, T-Bone, mdz, or jdub
<HFSPLUS> rww, fuck you
<HFSPLUS> GOD IS COMING TO KICK YOUR ASS
<iri> Can anyone point me at an utopic backport kernel for Trusty?
<iri> Can anyone point me at an utopic backport kernel for Trusty? Does one exist yet?
<henrix> iri: no, i don't think there's one yet
<iri> ah. Any idea how I would find out when one appears, and/or how long to expect to wait?
<henrix> iri: i expect it to be available at some point during this week.
<iri> great, thanks for the heads up
<henrix> iri: there's a 'lts-backport-utopic' branch in the trusty git tree btw
<henrix> iri: but the actual packages aren't yet available
<iri> Aha! I think I already checked that out. I'll take a look
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-10-19
<overlayfs> Launchpad bug #1507463 announcement:  OverlayFS: Wrong mnt_id and path reported in /proc in linux-3.13.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1507463 in linux (Ubuntu) "OverlayFS: Wrong mnt_id and path reported in /proc in linux-3.13" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1507463
<apw> overlayfs, that seems very familiar, like it was already reported
<apw> overlayfs, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1479468 perhapps
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1479468 in linux (Ubuntu) "OverlayFS: Wrong mnt_id and path reported in /proc" [Medium,Triaged]
<overlayfs> apw, launchpad bug #1479468 reported the same problem for the 3.19 kernel.  A patch was applied to the 3.19 kernel, but not to the 3.13 kernel (which is also affected).
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-10-20
<vicTROLLA> Hello, I have some potentially very stupid questions so apologies if I'm wrong or off base. I am running a multi-headed 14.04 system with an nvidia card and the current nvidoa drivers (352). For months now I notice whenever I do anything graphics intensive the system locks. No kernel panic messages no response from input peripherals no logs no nothing. After much frustration I've come to the conclusion that the CPU fan the i7 ships with is
<vicTROLLA>  grossly inadequate to control CPU temp. I assume this because I can reproduce a hang by encoding or decoding video on CPU (as opposed to no crash when encoding or decoding via nvenc) 
<vicTROLLA> so I've ordered a liquid cooler for my CPU (still waiting for the fedex delivery) but now that I'm watching CPU usage and temps like a hawk I've noticed an odd behavior. After about 24 hours of running there comes this point where temperature rises no matter what. If I look at the process table I notice that there will be a process at the top of the table (python for example)  consuming exactly 12% CPU. If I kill it, another random process
<vicTROLLA>  (chrome) will begin consuming exactly 12% CPU. No matter how many processes I kill something always 'takes its place'
<vicTROLLA> Since I was able to catch it exhibiting this behavior the last two times I quickly checked dmesg before rebooting to bring temp down and I've notice a (seemingly harmless)  error to the effect of 'perf interrupt took too long'
<vicTROLLA> I am (likely naively) assuming that the CPU usage is a side effect of some sort of frequency scaling? If so, why? Also, is this perf interrupt error under these conditions a product of the CPU being so hot it's 'dropping frames' so to speak
<vicTROLLA> sorry for the long winded question. Any help advice or clarifications would be really awesome. This problem has been bugging me for months and the instability is starting to make me crazy. Also, I came here because googling this problem is somewhat difficult 
<tjaalton> is there a way to force a module to be loaded in initramfs?
<tjaalton> /etc/modules doesn't seem to get copied
<smb> tjaalton, /etc/initramfs-tools/modules iirc
<tjaalton> smb: ah, thx
<nchauvet> Hello, I have an issue when I try to build a kernel from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<nchauvet> using a precise (3.2) kernel
<nchauvet> It fails at the following step:
<nchauvet>  fakeroot debian/rules binary-headers binary-generic
<nchauvet> dh_testdir
<nchauvet> dh_testdir: cannot read debian/control: No such file or directory
<apw> nchauvet, did you clean it first ?
<apw> fakeroot debian/rules clean
<caribou> apw: smb: would one of you have a few spare cycle to review my blogpost about kdump-tools modifications ?
<caribou> or I just publish it & fix stuff later. I'm fine with that too
<smb> caribou, I could have a look (though I just thought about some food would be nice...)
<caribou> smb: ok, I need to publish it anyway for someone to review it
<caribou> smb: so I will publish it & change things if you notice something wrong
<smb> caribou, heh ok. wfm
<caribou> smb: http://caribou.kamikamamak.com/2015/10/19/kdump-tools-enhancements-to-use-smaller-initrd-img/
<smb> caribou, Ack and oh good, I don not have to try my scarce pieces of French from school :)
<smb> maybe "triggers the oom killer too early" -> triggers the oom killer"
<smb> "to increase to a higher value" -> "to increase the amount of reserved memory to a higher value"
<nchauvet> hum, I thought yes I've cleaned it, but it also remove some files from the git repo... maybe I've mixed with make clean...
<nchauvet> It' working now, thx
<nchauvet> other question, is it possible to have access to pre-release 3.2 precise kernel ?
<nchauvet> I need to test the one based on the recent 3.2.72 upstream linux version
<smb> nchauvet, You can enable the -proposed pocket for a specific machine. All kernels go through that pocket before being moved to updates
<smb> !proposed
<ubot5> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<smb> "can be adapter according" -> "can be adapted according"
<smb> "may diverge in the eventuality of an upgrade of the source" -> ?"may diverge in case the original config file gets upgraded" (not sure there just feels like a phrase more likely used in French or German)
<smb> caribou, One final thing (rather nitpicky), but I would probably avoid things like YMMV (through probably it is only /me pre-twitter generation that cannot immediately expand it without using google)
<amitk> rsalveti: 
<smb> amitk, No comment? :)
<rsalveti> :-)
<caribou> smb: thanks for the review!
<smb> caribou, welcome
<tseliot> apw: hey, fglrx seems to be completely broken now (LP: #1493888)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1493888 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "FGLRX incompatible with kernel 4.2" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1493888
<tseliot> rtg ^
<tseliot> fglrx dies, as shown in dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/12877366/
<rtg> tseliot, that is quite early in the module init
<tseliot> yep
<rtg> tseliot, looks like it is in the open source wrapper code
<rtg> which will make it much easier for you to find
<tseliot> rtg: it seems a bit odd to me that this failed: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12877399/
<tseliot> not sure about pci_conf1_write
<tseliot> rtg: that seems to be working fine on debian (sid) 4.2.0-1-amd64 (they use our patches)
<tseliot> there has to be something else that broke in our kernel
<tseliot> http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1189#c8
<ubot5> ati.cchtml.com bug 1189 in Kernel Module "fglrx module for linux 4.2 compiles, but breaks on init." [Normal,New]
<rtg> tseliot, is Debian up to 4.2.3 ?
<tseliot> rtg: the user reported using 4.2.0-1-amd64
<tseliot> so, I guess not
<tseliot> rtg: wait, sid seems to have it
<tseliot> rtg https://packages.debian.org/source/sid/linux
<tseliot> Source Package: linux (4.2.3-2)
<tseliot> rtg: apparently KCL_fpu_save_init() is never used: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12877716/
<tseliot> and we even patched that one
<tseliot> something's wrong
<tseliot> I suppose it's because of #ifdef TS_USEDFPU ?
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ## Kernel team meeting in 5 minutes
<jsalisbury> ##
<cristian_c> jsalisbury: hello
<jsalisbury> cristian_c, There is no new update on the bug yet.  I'll make some time today to review it.
<cristian_c> jsalisbury: ok
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues Oct 27th, 2015 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!  If the question is should I file a bug for something, likely you can assume yes. || Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-10-21
<bananapie> Hello. I was told to install an 'upstream' kernel ( because of a launchpad bug ), but I really don't know what I am doing. Should I install the generic-amd64 in this folder ? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.3-rc6-unstable/
<bananapie> I'll try it anyways
<davmor2> Hey guys query for prep for testing 16.04 I assume the kernel will be the one that allows for kernel upgrades on the running system without the need to reboot is that correct? and will we be making use of that for upgrades? finally is there any testing for this that QA would need to know about from a user perspective, or is there an easy way to tell if you have migrated to the newer kernel?
<apw> davmor2, hmmm not 100% sure of the details there, i think it best if you start an email thread with ogasawara in the first instance
<davmor2> apw: yeap thanks
<rtg> cmagina, dannf: re: bug #1508471 - what is the commit subject of that patch ? I thought the SAUCE patch was dropped in Wily because it was replaced by an upstream merge.
<ubot5> bug 1508471 in linux (Ubuntu) "[SRU] arm64 performance regression in wily 4.2 kernel on m400 due to dropped patch" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508471
<cmagina> rtg: the merge didn't happen as it didn't land till recently, so missed the normal window
<cmagina> rtg: it'll be in the 4.4 kernel, so that is a backport of those patches
<rtg> huh, I sure thought I'd seen it upstream already
<cmagina> Catalin acked them on Oct 6th
<cmagina> They landed in linux-next a week or so later
<rtg> cmagina, ok, I remember now
<leitao> rtg, hi Tim. Regarding LP bug#1502982, it is in fix commited. Does it mean that it will be released in the SRU kernel in the cycle of 18-Oct through 07-Nov, correct?
<rtg> leitao, yes, it should be. lemme check for sure
<leitao> rtg, please.
<rtg> leitao, both patches are in Ubuntu-3.19.0-32.37 which is currently staged in the kernel team testing PPA
<leitao> rtg, good. Thank you
<leitao> and now we have the ckt PPA built for ppc64el, which is quite good.
<rtg> leitao, that isn't exactly new, is it ?
<leitao> rtg, maybe 1-2 month old.
<rtg> leitao, hmm, I think we've been building ppc64el in that PPA since the archive first supported it
<leitao> rtg, unfortunately no. 
<leitao> but we are good now.
<leitao> rtg, anyway, thank you for checking that
<infinity> leitao: It's been built in that PPA since day 1.
<infinity> leitao: That PPA always builds the same arches as the primary archive.
<leitao> infinity, hey Adam. Well, maybe it was built but not put on the PPA.
<infinity> leitao: You could be thinking of a different PPA.
<leitao> I remember we didn't have the ckt PPA since 1-2 month ago, when I talked to Michael and he manage to get it enabled.
<leitao> infinity, probably not
<infinity> leitao: I assure you the ckt PPA always builds for all arches we support, since that's how we do things.
<infinity> leitao: Oh.  You mean the mainline "PPA", which isn't a PPA. :P
<leitao> infinity, correct
<infinity> leitao: Tim means the actual ckt PPA, ie: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<leitao> infinity, Ah, there were 2 PPAs for the ckt them. This explains the difference. 
<infinity> leitao: The mainline thing isn't a PPA at all, it's just got a stupid name. ;)
<infinity> leitao: Hence the confusion.
<rtg> I think those bits are cross-compiled as well
<infinity> They are.
<leitao> infinity, got it. Sometimes I fear my memory, but in this case I was pretty sure that the mainline "PPA" was not enabled for ppc64el.
<leitao> infinity, didn't know they are cross compiled.
<infinity> leitao: Right, it wasn't, we fixed that recently for you.
<leitao> infinity, thanks for that. 
<infinity> leitao: Anyhow, Tim was referring to the SRU staging PPA to point to your fix, not the mainline madness. ;)
<bjf> leitao, those quickly move from the ppa to -proposed ... a better testing option IMHO
<leitao> bjf, agree
<leitao> btw, for generic PPA, I heard we are going to have them enabled for ppc64el by the end of this week. 
<infinity> leitao: We're working hard to make that true.  A few minor snags here and there, but it's kinda mostly working.
<leitao> infinity, cool. This is going to be quite useful for us. Thank you!
<infinity> Quite useful for a lot of people. ;)
<infinity> And then arm64 and armhf, and then s390x.
<infinity> Then we take over the world.
<infinity> Ish.
<leitao> infinity, yes, but I usually receive a lot of request for quick fixes, we can start using PPA for those requests.
<bananapie> Hello. I filed a bug for a kernel/driver issue. I have found another issue in Launchpad that seems to be the same as mine. But the Kernel bug reporting etiquette said I shouldn't post to other people's tickets, what is the correct way of raising awareness of the possible relationship between the tickets?
<apw> bananapie, you could simply mention in each bug that the other bug seems related
<bananapie> Ok. Thanks :)
<thell> Hi, anyone else getting kernel panics after today's update? I've had two today after months of stable operation.  Gnome Ubuntu 15.04 3.19.0-31-generic
<thell> I've manually selected the previous in grub, but was wondering if anyone else is experiencing issues...
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-10-22
<popey> seems we have a regression in trusty kernel -66 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1508787
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1508787 in linux (Ubuntu) "Mumble fails to stay connected using 3.13.0-66-generic kernel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<popey> This caused us some fun on wednesday when trying to record a podcast over mumble. One person was on trusty and couldn't sustain a mumble connection at all.
<smb> popey, it might be but sounds like limited to certain audio (as I use mumble fine with that kernel)
<popey> smb: how do you mean "certain audio"?
<popey> oh, certain audio chipsets?
<smb> Oops, yeah that
<smb> Need to get back to that report and ask for info with old kernel so we may see differences
<popey> I have had a couple of other people tell me they have the same issue, dunno what hardware they're on.
<smb> Yeah. The description sounds like pmumble/pulsaudio is somewhat struggeling to send audio to the spreaker sink/stream
<smb> But I have not had yet much tim eto look into details
<smb> henrix, eeerm ^ sooorry 
<henrix> smb: smb aka "the bearer of the bad news" :-)
<smb> it wasn't me
<smb> it was popey 
<henrix> heh
<henrix> i was looking at the bug but couldn't find any really useful info.  i'll have a look at the commits in that release to see if something pops up
<smb> henrix, Yeah I think we need to figure out more about what codec is used there. XPS13 might be unfortunate to be wider spread but ... fright now only mild panic. It's not like data is in danger
<smb> fright -> right... though close to Halloween maybe fright is true too
<henrix> smb: popey: ok, i just can't find anything obvious in the last release for causing that (sorry, got distracted with other stuff)
<henrix> so, i guess a bisect is the obvious option here
<henrix> as it seems to be easily reproducible in that hw
<popey> Ok, will have a chat with the reporter later on.
<smb> henrix, popey Yeah seems no change under sound... 
<popey> hmmm
<smb> popey, maybe trying to strace mumble/pulseaudio leads to some hints
<rtg> bjf, a definite regression here (if you haven't already seen it): https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1508510
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1508510 in linux (Ubuntu) "Something in the Kernel crashes when I try to mount via NFS" [High,Confirmed]
<bjf> rtg, yes, smb and henrix are looking at it
<smb> yes, not really sure about this yet. For Trusty there is a commit that looks a bit odd
<henrix> smb: yeah, i'm building a test kernel with that commit reverted.  will post a link in the bug soon
<smb> Though that is a cherry-pick for lts-u and that has been reported having the same issue
<henrix> smb: and btw, here's a shot in the dark: commit 6ae459bdaaeebc632b16e54dcbabb490c6931d61
<henrix> :)
<henrix> (just found it and caught my attention... may be completely unrelated ;) )
<smb> henrix, yeah. at least that plays around with the checksumming type flag as well and that seems to be triggering things ... maybe
<smb> henrix, did you see that being fixed up upstream? 31b33dfb0a144469dd805514c9e63f4993729a48
<henrix> smb: heh, yeah.  i was looking at that too :)
<henrix> ugh, what a mess
<smb> henrix, hmm... but was that initial one in either lts-u or t? I fail to see it in the log... 
<henrix> smb: oh, no.  i found these accidentally upstream, that's why i said "a shot in the dark".  davem's sent these to be include in next stable releases
<smb> henrix, ah 
<henrix> smb: so, sorry for the distraction ;)
<henrix> smb: ok, posted a request for test with a kernel reverting commit 89c22d8c3b27 ("net: Fix skb csum races when peeking")
<smb> henrix, ok cool... so lets see what happens
<bananapie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1507150
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1507150 in linux (Ubuntu) "[all variants] - Radeon HD3650 - radeon.dpm=1 - ring 0 stalled for more than 10" [Medium,Incomplete]
<bananapie> The guy doing traige told me to refile the bug using 'ubuntu-bug linux'. He didn't say if I should report the bug using the normal kernel package or the upstream package. Which should I file the report with ?
<bjf> bananapie, should be using the normal kernel package
<bananapie> ok. Thanks.
<smb> henrix, ah and btw, just figured I can reproduce this. just not immediately on mount (at least if the mounted folder is relatively empty) and for me the nfs-server gets this when I copy stuff there
<henrix> smb: ah, cool!  so... maybe you want to run the test kernel? :-)
<smb> henrix, I thought but not that simple... that is my NAS box and that user 32bit ... :-P But I got other hw... just needs a minute longer... ;)
<henrix> smb: oh, ok.  i can give you a 32-bits version too... but i guess you don't want to mess with your NAS system :)
<smb> henrix, not that deliberately
<smb> :)
<henrix> heh
<smb> henrix, Of course no luck in reproducing with any kernel on that other machine... though it even would have the same variant of NICs
<henrix> smb: heh, ok.  i'm also working on trying to reproduce here
<henrix> smb: how exactly were you reproducing the issue?  just remote mount and copy a file into the server?  or more complex than that?
<smb> henrix, yeah, well using -overs=3,udp as being told in the report on the mount command
<smb> and copy a subdir to the server (about 2G)
<henrix> smb: oh, ok.  let me try that
<henrix> smb: aha! success!
<smb> henrix, oh... that sounds good... I seem to be doing something wrong now 
<smb> henrix, So were you able to prove anything?
<henrix> smb: sorry, missed your message
<henrix> smb: yes, i was able to reproduce.  reverting the commit fixes it
<henrix> (took me a while to run the test kernel due to linux-signed stuff... yuk)
<henrix> smb: ahh! and someone else commented on the bug confirming that
<henrix> bjf: looks like we have a trusty respin in the horizont ^
<henrix> smb: i'm still waiting to see if the original reporter can confirm this
<bjf> henrix, ack ... looking forward to it
<henrix> bjf: heh, me too
<henrix> not
<smoser> hey. 
<smoser> so say i follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<smoser> and apt-get install linux-generic-lts-vivid
<smoser> whath happens to me in 14.04.5 ?
<smoser> will apt-get dist-upgrade install me a supported kernel?
<apw> smoser, you never get upgraded to a newer lts-X, but you will be told you should update to it
<apw> to lts-x
<smoser> ok. thanks.
<rtg> smoser, we support lts-vivid for the life of 14.04
<smoser> oh?
<rtg> smoser, utopic is already in that phase
<rtg> lts-utopic that is
<smoser> you're sure about that ?
<apw> rtg, i don't think that is correct, at .5 we only support lts-x
<apw> ogasawara, ^
<smoser> yeah. i dont think you are right :)
<rtg> smoser, would I lie to you ?
<smoser> *someone* is lying to me
<smoser> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2BAC8-Support.A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<smoser> you or that picutre
<rtg> oh, thats right. what apw said.
<apw> smoser, that picture is correct as far as i know
<apw> smoser, just the drop isn't automatic
<smoser> it'd be nice if that picture labelled (hwe-u == 3.16, hwe-v == 3.19 , hwe-w == 4.2 )
<smoser> as the picture is very handy. 
<ogasawara> indeed, what apw says is correct
<smoser> but missing that bit of data useful for mere kernel mortals
<ogasawara> smoser: I'll add that to the diagrams
<smoser> thank you all.
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-10-23
<bananapie> If I install an upstream kernel provided by Ubuntu, is that the same thing as a mainline kernel?
<TJ-> From the kernel team mainline PPA? Yes
<TJ-> The prebuilt mainline kernels use the Ubuntu config though, to be as compatible as possible without adding any SAUC patches
<smb> henrix, Ah thanks. Somehow I'd be interested to hear more details on how (and maybe on what hw) you succeeded. Cause I could not reproduce it with the steps I did before on less critical to me machines
<henrix> smb: sure, i'm not in the office yet so i can give you only what i remember.  i do remember the eth card is a realtek using the r8169 driver
<smb> henrix, Meh, I could wait for you to be in the office. :) I am not sure the card itself matters as my NAS which showed the bug and my other testbox have exactly the same model. But maybe its something with cpu to network speed (the NAS box is based on Atom, so not very powerful on the cpu side)
<henrix> smb: ok, so that was on a lenovo laptop (ideapad something...) with 4 i7 cores, with threads enabled.  so, a bit more powerfull than an atom :)
<smb> Hm, ok. So then rather not that. :) Did you need to write stuff for longer or do the crashes happen rather quick?
<henrix> smb: no, that was quick.  i just started copying a few M
<smb> henrix, Weird. So quite like on my NAS and no clue why the other cases just worked fine without any problem. o.O
<henrix> smb: probably not relevant, but the client was running vivid
<smb> henrix, No, unlikely since for anything I did (successful or not) I was using the same Trusty client 
<henrix> smb: i'm still not convinced about the lts-u, though.  i've asked the guy on the bug to post the kernel log, but that didn't happen yet
<smb> henrix, yep, saw the bug email
<smb> or did not see it (any reply)
<henrix> smb: i'll try to reproduce it in lts-u, but it will take me a bit
<smb> henrix, ack
<jjohansen> AceLan: see your mail, if you run into problems ping me
<AceLan> jjohansen: got it, thank you very much
<smb> henrix, @linux-stable -> [PATCH stable<3.19] net: handle null iovec pointer in skb_copy_and_csum_datagram_iovec()
<henrix> smb: looking
<apw> bananapie, TJ- is on the money if you mean the ones from ~kernel-ppa
<henrix> smb: aaahhh!
<smb> henrix, we are not alone... :-P
<apw> henrix, let me guess, a regression in -proposed ?
<henrix> apw: of course :)
<apw> henrix, oh how we love those
<apw> henrix, oh and please don't look at the adt-matrix for the moment, you will have a heart attack and its mostly lying
<apw> henrix, an erroneous trigger with junk in a version (caused by another bug) has causes chaos
<henrix> apw: yeah, i've been busy with other things so adt-matrix is very low in my priorities at the moment :)
<apw> henrix, good, pretend is said nothing :) 
<jjohansen> AceLan: one more thing, we just use the default config values
<AceLan> jjohansen: that means we should align with ubuntu-vivid's apparmor releated options?
<jjohansen> AceLan: yes, but you can get that by choosing the default config options when doing updateconfigs
<AceLan> jjohansen: ../../../../../../kernel/security/apparmor/domain.c:610:2: error: implicit declaration of function 'task_no_new_privs' [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]
<jjohansen> AceLan: okay give me a few minutes to look at it
<AceLan> jjohansen: thanks
<AceLan> jjohansen: btw, I didn't change kernel options yet
<jjohansen> AceLan: thats fine
<smb> apw, henrix is busy trying to handle all the "good news" I seem to provide most of recently
<apw> smb, how many is that in this set ?
<smb> apw, not sure how much it may fall into one thing, but Trusty seemed to potentially have up to 3 regressions... though by the nature it might be one with random things happening to people
<apw> smb, oh googy
<AceLan> jjohansen: I don't want to occupy you too much time, no worries, I think I can fix this issue by myself. And I have to leave now, I'll contact you if I need your help next week, thanks a lot :)
<jjohansen> ok, bye AceLan
<who_me> hi, guys, why isn't the latest mainline building properly on x64? I see something about ZFS in the logs
<who_me> actually both 4.2.4 and 4.1.11 are affected
<smb> henrix, Yay! So this other system I just set up is usable to be unusable after writing doing the test. So that can be used for reproduction
<henrix> smb: cool!
<henrix> smb: so.... have you seen the reply to that patch in stable mailing-list?
<smb> henrix, not yet
<smb> now I did
<henrix> smb: looks like a different solution had been posted already a few days ago :-/ i had that patch tagged as 'TODO', but havent actually checked it
<smb> henrix, I see... So we could move that or that way or wait a little longer for maybe authoritative feedback...
<henrix> smb: or just revert it for now, applying it again once we have a final version
<smb> henrix, or that. 
<smb> henrix, Since that gets is into a place at least no worse than before... maybe the best path
<henrix> smb: gahhh! precise also has this commit.  bjf just uploaded it yesterday :)
<henrix> at least it hasn't hit -proposed yet
<smb> henrix, why stay only half broken of we can be completely broken...
<smb> ;-P
<henrix> heh, true
<apw> henrix, yeah if it is only in CKT then its just buildd time wasted
<apw> and maybe an upload number or two
<smb> henrix, Just to be careful, I just installed your kernel version of T with the one patch reverted and now might have dhcp issues...
<henrix> smb: any idea about what's wrong?  it shouldn't be kernel-related, i guess...
<smb> henrix, well dhcp is something multicast so maybe changes that come together but then rely on the one we want to revert... or just coincidentally hw explosion
<henrix> smb: yeah, odd
<quadrispro> hi all
<quadrispro> could anybody have a look at lp#1439111 please?
<quadrispro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1439111
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1439111 in linux (Ubuntu) "Enable full touch support for ELAN0600 touchpad" [Medium,Triaged]
<quadrispro> it'd be 2-lines patch
 * apw looks
<apw> ok that made it into v4.3-rc1, dispite what the conmmentary says in the bug
<apw> jsalisbury, ^ one for your list perhaps ...
<apw> quadrispro, we'll try and get you a test kernel and so on soon ...
<quadrispro> apw, true, I believed that was to be included in 4.2
<quadrispro> apw, yeah thanks, do you think then we have chances to see that in wily at some point?
<apw> quadrispro, yeah must have missed it, it was in the merge window instread
<apw> quadrispro, the patch is pretty simple, and if the thing just does not work without it, it is hard to see how it would regress anything, so the chances are above average i'd say
<apw> quadrispro, but we need to go through the motions, get a patch tested by you, reviewed etc
<quadrispro> apw, I got my better half's Lenovo Yoga 3 11 ready to test it already :)
<apw> heh, i know how that works oh so well
<quadrispro> not too bad to be honest but yeah, it definitely lacks features
<quadrispro> apw, thanks for helping out! i'll sit and wait until something happens on lp #1439111
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1439111 in linux (Ubuntu) "Enable full touch support for ELAN0600 touchpad" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439111
<apw> quadrispro, the guy i asked to have a look is east coast so don't expect it toooo sooon
<apw> quadrispro, we are a bit frantic here, its "new release opening" time of the cycle
<quadrispro> apw not a problem, my custom kernel has worked good so far. Therefore I can wait, thanks!
<smb> henrix, OK... not sure what that was. I went back and forth with the kernels. That box has two NICs one Nvidia nforce and one Marvell. The Nvidia one appeared to get no incoming packets with the test kernel with the revert while the Marvel NIC did work ok. Though maybe the NVidia one which I used for the nfs test first still got spammed by the sender...? 
<smb> Had to forcefully reboot my desktop. And now I have the other box up with the test kernel with the revert and the Nvidia NIC works still....
<smb> henrix, So bottom line... I guess we could proceed with pushing the revert while waiting for the real fix
<henrix> smb: cool, thanks!
<apw> ogasawara, rtg, i am proceeding with opening repositories for xenial ... i am writing new opening instructions as i go as we've not updated for repos on LP
<smb> henrix, Maybe (as soon as the re-spin is out) we should also write a note to the other two bug reports (the mumble and the other NULL pointer deref) we noticed for Trusty to ask them whether maybe that fixes those, too
<henrix> smb: ah, good idea
<apw> or make one test kernel on any one of them and just ask them to test that
<smb> or that, which could be the one henrix already did for the nfs one
<henrix> apw: ok, i've already a test kernel so i'll ask that
<jsalisbury> quadrispro, apw, I posted a link to a test kernel in bug 1439111
<ubot5> bug 1439111 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "Enable full touch support for ELAN0600 touchpad" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439111
<apw> jsalisbury, hey thanks
<TJ-> Is the amd64 build failure for mainline v4.2.4-unstable temporary? "rsync: change_dir "/home/kernel/COD/linux//spl" failed: No such file or directory "
<rtg> apw, ^ that looks suspicious
<TJ-> build log: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.2.4-unstable/BUILD.LOG.amd64
<lownin> I'm running ubuntu server 15.04 on my home server.  After doing apt-get dist-upgrade, this happens when I try to boot - http://imgur.com/a/20zFG
<lownin> It seems to be failing to boot with Ubuntu Kernel 3.19.0-31 and if I interupt grub during boot and select 3.19.0.15, my system boots just fine without the above errors.  Anyone have any ideas where I should even start with this?  Thanks!
<dudebro> I have a strange problem. Running Ubuntu 14.04 3.13.0-66-generic. My laptop failed to resume from suspend, so I hard reset. Now, USB is broken, the window ("decorator") looks different, and when I try to reboot the computer just remains at the purple ubuntu screen with the multi-dot progress indicator scrolling away. This happens even when I try to boot into older kernels (e.g. 3.13.0-65-generic)
<apw> lownin, if you are saying -15 woks and -31 does not, then finding the first one which fails would be good
<lownin> apw: Forgive me, but I am not familiar with how I would select specific kernels and install them so they list in grub. Do you have instructions for that?
<apw> lownin, you can find all the kernels for a series on the publishing page:
<apw> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+publishinghistory
<apw> and look for the ones in your release
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-10-24
<crshman> Hey all, looks like the 64bit builds of the intel nightly kernels stopped building http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-intel-nightly/current/
<crshman> the last successful build was on 10/17/15
<crshman> wasn't sure if anyone was aware of that
<Guest75530> Hello.
<Guest75530> What is the problem with the build system. I have something saying no rule to make auto.conf
<Guest75530> his is using the install manual as a guide and source package from the repository as the install manual instructs. However manual install of qt4 libs had to be done.
<Guest75530> s/his/This
<Guest75530> Is ubuntu git only?
<Guest75530> Huge amount of objects for kernel.
<TJ-> Guest75530: the kernel is massive, and each releases sees 10s of thousands of changes
<Guest75530> too much luggage
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-10-25
<nox64> Hello, how come there are no amd64 kernels in the latest mainline kernels?
<nox64> Take for example 4.3 rc7.
<nox64> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.3-rc7-unstable/
<nox64> Or 4.2.4.
<nox64> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.2.4-unstable/
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-10-24
<Terry_> Hi folks, is there a way to see if an upstream kernel patch is backported to 16.04 Xenial kernel? For example https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/9338979/ which is critical to Xen netfront caused random packet loss.
<neoark> https://www.neowin.net/news/dirty-cow-flaw-lets-hackers-gain-control-of-linux-systems-every-single-time
<apw> neoark, indeed ?
<xsub> How does one build ubuntu kernel with local version set, fakeroot make-kpkg and fakeroot debian/rules <whatever>, do fail. 
<maccam94> when is the linux-generic-lts-yakkety package going to hit xenial-proposed?
<apw> early previews should be coming "soon" though it is not supported until the next point-release
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-10-25
<maccam94> apw, any idea when "soon" is? I was under the impression that it would start showing in xenial-proposed when yakkety shipped (that's what the support timeline charts look like, anyway)
<maccam94> we'd like to start testing ASAP so we can report bugs and upstream fixes
<cyphermox> apw: hey; would you happen to have a minute to merge my update for the initramfs-tools git tree? 
<cyphermox> lp:~cyphermox/initramfs-tools/+git/update ->  ~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools. I don't have access to push to that.
<apw> cyphermox, sure, it'll be a little while, but yes
<cyphermox> ta
<Undo_> I'm a bit confused about kernel/OS compatibility. I'd like to update the kernel on a work computer (it's on 14.04.4, kernel version 4.2.0-42-generic right now) so that it's safe against the "dirty-COW" exploit, but I'm not really sure which kernel (from kernel.org?) I should be patching to.
<jtaylor> Undo_: 4.2 is not supported on trusty anymore, you should probably upgrade to 4.4 from ubuntu 14.04.5
<jtaylor> which would be the linux-lts-xenial one
<Undo_> jtaylor: Sorry about the rather naive question but what do you mean by "upgrade to 4.4 *from* 14.04.5"?
<jtaylor> Undo_: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Undo_> Ah, someone in #ubuntu directed me to that page as well. I'll... try to read it more closely again but I'm not really sure I quite follow
<erle-> was intel_powerclamp activated with the kernel update of yakkety?
<him-cesjf> Hello I am running Kubuntu 16.10 on  a Dell laptop. For some reason, the OS hangs/responds very slowly in between while typing or switching tasks or while doing any work. During this hang/slow behaviour, I notice the fan revving in high speed, delay in typing, intermittent network disconnection and  stuck digital clock second counter which restores to normal after the lag subsides. Typing lag is really annoying which is happening while I am 
<him-cesjf> typing this quetion. Is this a kernel issue? How can I demine what is causing this?
<him-cesjf> determine*
<him-cesjf> And it happens in every 10 seconds or so
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-10-26
<him-cesjf> Hello, I am running Kubuntu 16.10 on a Dell laptop. For some reason, the OS hangs/responds very slowly in between while typing or switching tasks or while doing any work. During this hang/slow behaviour, I notice the fan revving in high speed, delay in typing, network disconnection and  stuck digital clock seconds counter which restores to normal after the lag subsides but occurs every 10 seconds or so lasting for about 3-4 seconds. Is this 
<him-cesjf> a kernel issue? How can I determine what is causing this?
<dznet> i have a some problem with intel 7265 wireless adapter on my laptop. how i can solve this?
<dznet> hello!
<dznet> i use linux mint 18. kernel 4.4.0-45
<ogra_> by asking in a mint channel ?
<him-cesjf> Hello, I am running Kubuntu 16.10 on a Dell laptop. For some reason, the OS hangs/responds very slowly in between while typing or switching tasks or while doing any work. During this hang/slow behaviour, I notice the fan revving in high speed, delay in typing, network disconnection and  stuck digital clock seconds counter which restores to normal after the lag subsides but occurs every 10 seconds or so lasting for about 3-4 seconds. Is this 
<him-cesjf> a kernel issue? How can I determine what is causing this?
<apw> could be a kernel issue, or a display driver issue, or ... some *stat commands are good for those kinds of things
<cking> him-cesjf, i suggest usign  forkstat and fnotifystat to see what's up
<him-cesjf> apw: Hi, could you please guide me on how to narrow down the exact cause?
<him-cesjf> Sysinfo for 'TuxStick': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.7.5 on Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) powered by Linux 4.8.0-26-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-5200U CPU @ 2.20GHz at 2099/2700 MHz, RAM: 7443/7902 MB, Storage: 26/57 GB, 283 procs, 65.76h up
<him-cesjf> cking: Okay, I'll try
<cking> him-cesjf, and maybe cpustat too
<apw> cking, thanks
<him-cesjf> Installing forkstat
<him-cesjf> cking: cpustat log - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23383540/
<him-cesjf> cking: fnotifystat log - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23383534/
<him-cesjf> cking: forstat log - https://paste.ubuntu.com/23383516/
<him-cesjf> forkstat*
<cking> plasmashell is very busy
<cking> you can get more stats on what it is doing using healthcheck, e.g. sudo health-check -p plasmashell
<him-cesjf> nothing from other two log files?
<him-cesjf> Sure
<cking> him-cesjf, lets drill down on the top offender first
<cking> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~cking/health-check - sudo apt-get install health-check
<him-cesjf> Sure
<cking> cking, but I'm not going to be around this afternoon, so use that tool and past the details in this channel and I'll pick it up from there hopefully tomorrow
<cking> him-cesjf, ^
<him-cesjf> Oh, um okay. here is health-check file - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23383576/
<him-cesjf> cking: ^
<cking> him-cesjf, seems to be spinning on a poll(), I'd file a bug against that application and put that information above in the bug report 
<him-cesjf> cking: Okay, filing bug report. Thanks for pointing it out!
<cking> 28967 plasmashell          poll                 4589.4564   112804        0   0.0 sec    0.0 sec    0.0 sec
<him-cesjf> Yes, noticed
<cking> this shows that it's spinning on a zero timeout poll and that's bad :-(
<him-cesjf> Anything else possible other than filing bug report to solve it?
<apw> ouch :)
<him-cesjf> cking: Any other possible cause?
<cking> him-cesjf, nothing else looks like the culprit to me
<him-cesjf> Thanks
<zyga> hey, I've reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1636847
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1636847 in linux (Ubuntu) "unexpectedly large memory usage of mounted snaps" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zyga> it would be great if someone could look at that and see if the bug is in squashfs itself or in the particular config we use
<apw> zyga, there is some pretty suspicious sources of memory "use" calculations in that
<apw> zyga, anyhow thanks for the heads up will find someone to look at it
<zyga> apw: can you be more specific?
<zyga> apw: memory does quickly run out though, in simple real-world tests oom killer jumps in just a few mounts in
<zyga> apw: (after mounting empty snaps)
<zyga> apw: and my numbes agree with slabtop
<apw> total slabs allocated doesn't tell us how much of them is in use 
<apw> just how much memory is in them currently
<zyga> apw: mounting 5 empty snaps crashes the box on 1GB VM
<zyga> apw: in any case, I'd love feedback on how to improve this 
<zyga> apw: the relevant code is https://github.com/zyga/mounted-fs-memory-checker/blob/master/analyze.py#L19
<apw> yep
<him-cesjf> cking: apw: Filed bug report - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-workspace/+bug/1636869 https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=371712
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1636869 in plasma-workspace (Ubuntu) "Plasmashell polling on zero timeout" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5`> KDE bug 371712 in DataEngines "Plasmashell polling on zero timeout" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<apw> do you have a nice emppyt snap ?
<zyga> apw: and https://github.com/zyga/mounted-fs-memory-checker/blob/master/analyze.py#L48
<zyga> apw: everything is in that repo
<zyga> apw: just look around
<zyga> apw: I also collected raw traces from various kernels and distros
<zyga> apw: fork that repo and run the overview script, it just chruns the datq
<zyga> apw: fake payload is in https://github.com/zyga/mounted-fs-memory-checker/tree/master/payload
<apw> zyga, won't be me, will get someone to look at it though
<zyga> apw: if you want to see the numbers this is what I get from the script now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23383523/
<zyga> apw: thank you, noted
<zyga> apw: and do let them tell me if I counted this incorrectly
<apw> + ./analyze.py ubuntu 16.04 4.4.0-45-generic 4 size-1m.squashfs.xz.heavy
<apw> zyga, what does the 4 mean
<zyga> apw: for core system
<zyga> apw: four*
<apw> zyga, and you are just mounting it, right ? or are you looking at the contents
<zyga> apw: just mounting
<zyga> apw: the contents is a 0 sized file
<zyga> apw: or in this case, a 1mb file
<zyga> apw: (of urandom data)
<zyga> apw: you can run those traces with the same file in vfat and ext4 for comparison
<zyga> apw: there memory usage doesn't change at all (nearly)
<apw> squashfs, that well tested filesystem :<
<zyga> apw: we're the only distro that uses this set of kernel config options
<zyga> apw: my traces include kernel config from each system
<apw> snaps are literally about the only thing which uses squashfs
<zyga> apw: it is worth looking into two things IMHO: 1) why are single cpu systems using so much more memory as compared to a four-cpu system
<zyga> apw: and is the multi-threaded, per-cpu decompressor worth it (other distros use one single threaded decompressor)
<manjo> rtg, apw any chance you will have 4.9 rc rebased ontop of unstable in the coming weeks ? 
<apw> zyga, yeah, well i can intuit why that might trigger that behavior, i assume we are hitting pathalogical memory allocator behaviour by our memory patterns
<rtg> manjo, some chance
<apw> zyga, and the majority on those pages have just one teensy bit of useful allocation in them
<zyga> apw: all of the memory is in kmalloc-4096 slab
<apw> zyga, can you point me at the config delta, as logically i should give you a test kernel with that changed to confirm it is tha
<apw> tthat
<manjo> rtg, before Nov 11 ? 
<zyga> apw: well, not on one line but just grep for squashfs in https://github.com/zyga/mounted-fs-memory-checker/tree/master/traces/ubuntu/16.10/4.8.0-26-generic/ncpus-1 and https://github.com/zyga/mounted-fs-memory-checker/blob/master/traces/fedora/24/4.7.9-200.fc24.x86_64/ncpus-1/kernel.config
<zyga> apw: I can do that if you want to but I'd rather have someone investigate deeer and just run those tests again
<zyga> deeper*
<apw> zyga, so there is no deadline to make any improvement here ...
<zyga> apw: well, as soon as it starts to explode on us :/
<zyga> apw: I think we don't want 130MB per snap 
<zyga> on small sytems
<apw> right so making it go away is more important than why it is 
<zyga> yes
<apw> broken, so if we switch the config you test that
<apw> and if it works we ship that, and find out _why_ later
<zyga> worth a try
<apw> CONFIG_SQUASHFS_DECOMP_SINGLE
<apw> i assume it is those ones you want flipped here
<apw> zyga, also what release are you testing in, so i make a test kernel in the right version
<zyga> apw: this is all focused on snappy so currently that's a xenial kernel
<zyga> apw: correct
<zyga> apw: that seems to be the most plausible one
<apw> i'll flip that _SINGLE and get you some kernels, can you test amd64 i assume so
<apw> zyga, ^
<zyga> I sure can, thanks
<rtg> manjo, 4.9 won't be released before Nov 11
<manjo> rtg, yes I know it is still rc 2
<apw> zyga, ok ... people.canonical.com/~apw/lp1636847-xenial/ has test kerenls with that flipped over ...
<apw> zyga, ping me when you know if that is better
<zyga> apw: thanks, downloading now
<zyga> apw: just ran the numbers again, looking much better
<zyga> apw: the 131 MB/snap is down to 4
<zyga> apw: data pushed back to the repo
<him-cesjf> apw: Curious about polling in terms of software. I know about polling in microprocessor/hardware where it polls to check the status of a device, like in printer. What does polling mean in software, like how we noticed in plasmashell few minutes ago?
<apw> him-cesjf, the poll call is a way to avoid active polling, whne done correct
<apw> zyga, ok, so i think we switch that up in the next sru kernel, and i'll have one of my engineers look at why it is broken in that other seemingly superiour mode
<apw> zyga, could you report tht in the bug as well for me, helps with sru'ing it
<him-cesjf> apw: I didn't follow why polling was done for plasmashell and what active polling means for it
<him-cesjf> Sorry if I am bothering with basic questions
<zyga> apw: with pleaseure, thank you for the kernel
<apw> well poll is normally used for waiting for events from like the mouse and the like, well the input in general, and respses from teh display server, this should be an waiting poll, but if you do it wrong it will return immediatly to tell you did it wrong for instance and then you can get into a cpu consuming loop
<him-cesjf> Yes, but polling is usually for a device/hardware from what I kow taking classes in microprocessor in electronics, why plasmashell requires polling is what I am trying to understand
<him-cesjf> know from*
<apw> it is concept not related to hardware specifiically
<apw> though in general unpredictable events are from hardware/users etc
<apw> in this case though the name is a missnoma, it is used to avoild polling on files
<apw> it specifically is used to "wait for anything to happen to any one of this set of file descriptors"
<apw> and those usually are connected to your devices and display server in this kind of context
<apw> it should sit their quietly and do nothing until something happens, but it showing up in the stats
<apw> imply it is not... and something is wrong in that application
<zyga> apw: done
<him-cesjf> apw: Still around?
<apw> vaugly
<him-cesjf> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=371712 someone replied and thinks the lag due to plasmashell is not a problem
<ubot5`> KDE bug 371712 in DataEngines "Plasmashell polling on zero timeout" [Major,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<him-cesjf> Maybe I didn't explain the problem well?
<him-cesjf> apw^
<apw> it sounds like they ahve suggested a reasonable course of action
<him-cesjf> Umokay
<him-cesjf> apw: Could you give me a one line explaination of this line so that I can explain the same in reply. I am not good in interpretting it?
<him-cesjf> 28967 plasmashell          poll                 4589.4564   112804        0   0.0 sec    0.0 sec    0.0 sec
<apw> just shove it in verbatim, they will know what it means
<apw> if not they should not have asked for it
<him-cesjf> Sure
<Free99> hello everyone, is there a bug where an application loading the CPU causes a full system freeze currently out for kernel 4.4.0-45? I can't seem to find one
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-10-27
<rtg> caribou, please have a look at bug #1635597. it shouldn't take long.
<ubot5`> bug 1635597 in makedumpfile (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu16.10:talclp1: Kdump failed with multipath disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1635597
<yoasif> hey -- asked this before, didn't get a response previously -- if i want to install a mainline kernel from the kernel ppa (i'm using btrfs and i'd like to run mainline), how can i build the "extras" package (i
<yoasif> i'm also running docker, and aufs is not in the mainline package on the kernel ppa page
<mamarley> I think btrfs and most of the other stuff from the -extra package is including in the regular package for the mainline build.  I can't comment on aufs though.
<yoasif> mamarley, docker relies on aufs, and ubuntu puts it into the extras package :/
<mamarley> That much I do know, having had the disappointment of working with Docker.  I just don't know why it isn't included with the mainline build.
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-10-23
<jsalisbury> slangasek, thanks for continuing the bisect.  It looks like your building the kernels without issue.  Just let  me know if you need anything.
<slangasek> jsalisbury: yeah, I decided with that many iterations it was worth my while to get kernel package building sorted out here for testing ;)  I just wish it didn't take me 2.5h for each build iteration
<slangasek> jsalisbury: also, if I'm reading the git log right, it seems like the bisect is converging on a merge commit for drm-for-v4.14... I'm not sure what happens at that point, I'm guessing we probably /don't/ take the entire 4.14 drm stack into artful
<apw> slangasek, it ought to bisect down the incoming branch too in theory
<slangasek> apw: ok.  so 'git bisect' output telling me "only 2 more steps to go!" is a lie?
<slangasek> (that's fine, I'd rather it be lying in that direction)
<apw> hmm, it is not clear how it would be totally sure given it has shown a propensity to bisect the other side of a merge
<apw> hmmm
<apw> slangasek, you can also ask bisect to give someone else a log, so they can catch up with your bisect, and build kernels for you
<apw> as 2.5h per kernel is depressing
<slangasek> apw: I'm not sure if the round trip through jsalisbury beats the 2.5h though, owing to the handoff?
<apw> is possible not
<slangasek> apw: anyway, the git bisect log is reconstructible from the bug log ;)
<apw> but if you git bisect log it gives the wntire thing as an executable
<jsalisbury> slangasek, I'm at the same point you are in the bisect, so just let me know if you want me to build you a kernel at some point.
<slangasek> jsalisbury: how long does it take you to build one?
<jsalisbury> slangasek, about 20 minutes :-)
<slangasek> jsalisbury: then if you started one now, your build would finish 1h30 before mine - please go ahead :)
<jsalisbury> slangasek, I'll kick it off right now.  Are you still at 2ce8008711e4837c11e99a94df55406085d0d098 is bad?
<slangasek> jsalisbury: yes
<jsalisbury> slangasek, ok, I'll start a build for 31cb9a8575ca04f47ea113434d4782b695638b62
<slangasek> thanks
<jsalisbury> slangasek, the test kernel is ready.  I put it here:
<jsalisbury> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~jsalisbury/lp1724911
<jsalisbury> slangasek, the fix should be one of these commits:
<jsalisbury> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25802899/
<slangasek> jsalisbury: sure... almost certainly the giant merge commit listed there for staging ;)
<jsalisbury> :)
<slangasek> jsalisbury: 31cb9a8575ca04f47ea113434d4782b695638b62: bad
<jsalisbury> slangasek, ack.  I'll build the next one.
<jsalisbury> slangasek, The next kernel is ready for commit 3840ed9548f778717aaab5eab744da798c3ea055.  Available from same location.
<slangasek> jsalisbury: 3840ed9548f778717aaab5eab744da798c3ea055 is bad
<jsalisbury> slangasek, ack. I'll build the next one.
<jsalisbury> slangasek, Next kernel is ready up to commit 9ea859b11b251df57df5bb9fc146ac014b31071c
<slangasek> jsalisbury: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~jsalisbury/lp1724911/ appears to be empty
<jsalisbury> slangasek, shoot, I just realized the scp failed.  The test kernel should be there now.
<slangasek> jsalisbury: still shows blank to me
<jsalisbury> slangasek, hmm, how about now?
<slangasek> jsalisbury: there we go :)
<slangasek> jsalisbury: 9ea859b11b251df57df5bb9fc146ac014b31071c bad
<jsalisbury> slangasek, ack.  I'll build the next one
<jsalisbury> slangasek, the next kernel up to commit 28eb51f7468a43769bd9dca19a54d97ec7a447ed is ready
<slangasek> jsalisbury: 28eb51f7468a43769bd9dca19a54d97ec7a447ed bad
<jsalisbury> slangasek, Next kernel is available up to commit: e63a94f12b5fc67b2b92a89d4058e7a9021e900e
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-10-24
<slangasek> jsalisbury: e63a94f12b5fc67b2b92a89d4058e7a9021e900e is good
<slangasek> jsalisbury: so that's a merge commit, and 'git bisect' stops there for me?
<jsalisbury> slangasek, Yeah, your right.  The bisect usually goes down into a merge, but it isn't in this case.  
<jsalisbury> slangasek, I'll look at that merge and see if there are commits in it that stuck out and could be the fix
<jsalisbury> slangasek, If nothting sticks out, I can manually bisect in that merge I suppose.
<slangasek> jsalisbury: k.  it's "only" 105 commits on the tty stack, 4kloc :)
<jsalisbury> slangasek, heh, yeah
<jsalisbury> slangasek, I hate when bisects don't have a easy and happy ending.  I'll let you know when a kernel is ready.  May not be until the morning though.
<slangasek> jsalisbury: no problem
<slangasek> 979990c6284814617d8f2179d197f72ff62b5d85 looks vaguely interesting
<slangasek> by and large, the merge commit's description of being "mostly serial" is supported by the commit log
<jsalisbury> slangasek, that was cc'd to stable, so it's on its way to us anyway.  I could build a test kenel with it just for the heck of it.
<jsalisbury> slangasek, if you want to test it out, I built an Artful kernel with a pick of commit 979990c6284814617d8f2179d197f72ff62b5d85
<jsalisbury> slangasek, if that's not it, I'll dig further into that merge
<slangasek> jsalisbury: that one didn't do the trick either :/
<jsalisbury> slangasek, I'll look at that merge closeer and manually bisect it if needed.
<apw> jsalisbury, is there any reason you canont just start a new bisct between the first commit on the branch and the git mergebase of the two parents of the merge ?
<jsalisbury> apw, I'll give that a try.  I'm not sure whey the bisect didn't go down into the merge.
<apw> no indeed that is idd
<TJ-> maybe it was an octopus merge (3 or more branches at once) ?
<jsalisbury> TJ-, maybe.  apw, it looks like your method shoudl work
<jsalisbury> slangasek I started a new "Reverse" bisect of just the merge using:
<jsalisbury> # good: [1a3b85ea36d38d5732fdd86b321b10bcaeb53512] Merge tag 'usb-4.14-rc1' of git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/gregkh/usb
<jsalisbury> # bad: [3840ed9548f778717aaab5eab744da798c3ea055] tty: goldfish: Implement support for kernel 'earlycon' parameter
<jsalisbury> I built the first test kernel, up to the following commit:
<jsalisbury> ef954844c7ace62f773f4f23e28d2d915adc419f
<slangasek> jsalisbury: ef954844c7ace62f773f4f23e28d2d915adc419f bad
<jsalisbury> slangasek, thanks, I'll build the next one.
<jsalisbury> slangasek, kernel up to commit ec085c5a51b768947ca481f90b66653e36b3c566 is ready
<slangasek> jsalisbury: ec085c5a51b768947ca481f90b66653e36b3c566 bad
<jsalisbury> slangasek, ack. I'll build the next one
<jsalisbury> slangasek, test kernel up to commit cdb939456f81878cda1f31ba0ef1a3b1d7be07e8 is ready.
<slangasek> jsalisbury: cdb939456f81878cda1f31ba0ef1a3b1d7be07e8 bad
<jsalisbury> slangasek, ack, building the next one
<jsalisbury> slangasek, commit 2ce8008711e4837c11e99a94df55406085d0d098 is ready.
<slangasek> jsalisbury: 2ce8008711e4837c11e99a94df55406085d0d098 bad
<jsalisbury> slangasek, ack, I'll build the next one
<jsalisbury> slangasek, commit d01c3289e7d68162e32bc08c2b65dd1a216a7ef8 is ready.
<slangasek> jsalisbury: not visible on http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~jsalisbury/lp1724911/ 
<jsalisbury> slangasek, sorry, should be there now.
<slangasek> jsalisbury: looks good, thanks
<slangasek> jsalisbury: d01c3289e7d68162e32bc08c2b65dd1a216a7ef8 bad
<jsalisbury> slangasek, ack
<jsalisbury> slangasek, commit ae28d7402a7e7cf3dd0da1f2eb6a52b337873e08 is ready
<slangasek> jsalisbury: eventually one of these kernels is going to be good again, right? :) ae28d7402a7e7cf3dd0da1f2eb6a52b337873e08 bad
<slangasek> jsalisbury: so I went back to the bug log and noticed you listed your bisect as between 1a3b85ea36d38d5732fdd86b321b10bcaeb53512 and 3840ed9548f778717aaab5eab744da798c3ea055 but both of those commits were bad
<jsalisbury> slangasek, hmm, I must have gotten the merge commits wrong from e63a94f12b.  I'll investigate a bit and ask apw if I can't figure it out.
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-10-25
<jsalisbury> slangasek, I think the current bisect range is the correct one for that merge.  There was only a couple more commits left to test, so may as well test them while I dig further.  
<jsalisbury> I built the next test kernel, up to the following commit:
<jsalisbury> 7157d2be23da9f8860c69e2b79184a4e02701dad
<jsalisbury> slangasek, I reviewed our current bisect, and it looks like commit 3840ed9 shoud in fact be good if commit e63a94f is good.  I put the details and links to test kernels in the bug.
<hina_rabato> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mwhudson Spydar007 diddledan arges marga lamont nelhage spossiba spoonless[m] ubuntulog Dmitrii-Sh yofel vlee alexbligh1 LocutusOfBorg tai271828 sbeattie dragan-s g4Fd63FhtS55rx6r ScottE MeltedLux flexiondotorg Odd_Bloke trippeh TJ- sionronin maxb samkottler DB9[m] danjared mdeslaur amitk sakrecoer JanC apw jibel cpaelzer BHSPitMonkey[m] stgr mamarley Sarvatt hggdh chrisc
<hina_rabato> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: niluje flexiondotorg Trevinho DB9[m] hiboma Noskcaj cascardo nelhage eichiro spoonless[m] sionronin arges skryonline[m] pfsmorigo mhcerri|mobile_ ogasawara_ elmo bdmurray ubuntulog maxb ogra_ mamarley Orphis mjeanson ddstreet dannf marga BHSPitMonkey[m] cpaelzer mwhudson JanC sconklin sbeattie TJ- danjared spossiba LongHairedBeard[ alexisb tec__ sakrecoer frickler Dmitrii
<Zebo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ohsix kamal ubot9 tyhicks Orphis hiboma joedborg bjf Lotusinus[m] broder mwhudson ejat lag mjeanson ScottE BenC chu aisrael alexbligh1 decoder RAOF lostgoat jibel LocutusOfBorg lifeless logan- nelhage Sargun rharper jsalisbury dupondje sforshee raulvi[m] ppisati shadeslayer metaphysician marga yofel tomreyn tinoco Noskcaj Laney icey flexiondotorg hyperair Dmitrii-Sh juergh leosilva v
<Zebo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<Zebo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: alexbligh1 henrix #ubuntu-kernel elmo Sargun dolphinmanager[m jibel tinoco Orphis AceLan ppisati pesari ubuntulog tjaalton mitya57 mjg59 maxb dupondje apw shengyao buzo alai yofel decoder ratliff tyhicks loganade1 nelhage jsalisbury tdaitx Sarvatt djinni chrome0 sforshee shadeslayer tai271828 frickler aisrael sakrecoer teward cyphermox Beret cyberzeus ulkesh diddledan metaphysician f
<Zebo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<Zebo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: lag henrix flexiondotorg hiboma rbasak joedborg bjf #ubuntu-kernel niedbalski mjg59 tec__ tinoco pesari LocutusOfBorg mjeanson Laney chiluk tyhicks mapreri BenC loganade1 dragan-s ScottE gfrog Odd_Bloke darrenwu chu sakrecoer bladernr elmo juergh teward acheronuk djinni mitya57 marga broder kees bdmurray Sarvatt Lotusinus[m] alexbligh1 tomreyn hyperair ffamousffatman icey leosilva rs
<hina_rabato> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mjeanson mapreri ogra_ elmo chrisccoulson cyphermox tdaitx yofel sary ubuntulog JanC niedbalski ScottE dannf Trevinho eichiro mhcerri_ tec__ apw #ubuntu-kerne nelhage juergh Dmitrii-Sh _ruben cjwatson cachio spossiba hiboma infinity tjaalton niluje spoonless[m] Noskcaj vlee ddstreet slangasek lamont cascardo maxb danjared teward DB9[m] LocutusOfBorg ubuntucraze amitk mdes
<hina_rabato> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: AlbertA alexbligh1 Orphis samkottler frickler pfsmorigo elmo cachio teward diddledan icey maxb mamarley Beret rsalveti danjared ubuntucraze smb mwhudson unixpro1970 dragan-s BHSPitMonkey[m] Odd_Bloke _ruben ogra_ bjf f_g trippeh niedbalski amitk mdeslaur mapreri rharper gfrog marga DB9[m] scottASL48 tdaitx sakrecoer infinity juergh ddstreet TJ- cascardo slangasek shadesla
<Zebo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: jibel mapreri infinity raulvi[m] Lotusinus[m] dragan-s mwhudson Sargun kees niluje ubot5 tai271828 rsalveti icey BenC lostgoat manjo jdstrand juergh sakrecoer ulkesh nelhage sforshee rcj Beret cyphermox mitya57 rbasak leosilva ejat cjwatson danjared cyberzeus Laney frickler alexbligh1 chiluk FourDollars jsalisbury Sarvatt djinni logan- dannf dolphinmanager[m hyperair ppisati yofel br
<hina_rabato> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: danjared DB9[m] ubuntulog juergh mitya57 TJ- sajoupa tec__ g4Fd63FhtS55rx6r apw flexiondotorg caribou rsalveti spoonless[m] bjf sanjivrai[m] slangasek ogasawara_ samkottler sary BHSPitMonkey[m] mdeslaur acheronuk maxb pfsmorigo rharper MeltedLux alexbligh1 ScottE tjaalton mhcerri|mobile_ leitao_ hggdh dja cachio bdmurray cjwatson LongHairedBeard[ frickler arges LocutusOfB
<hina_rabato> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: JanC dja alexbligh1 sconklin tec__ sionronin sakrecoer pfsmorigo spoonless[m] Dmitrii-Sh #ubuntu-kerne rsalveti mjeanson cjwatson flexiondotorg caribou lamont icey eichiro amitk mhcerri_ smb LongHairedBeard[ arges _ruben bjf stgr cachio ubuntulog bdmurray Sarvatt ogasawara_ mwhudson hggdh tai271828 marga teward aisrael niedbalski TJ- yofel cpaelzer chrisccoulson diddledan
<Zebo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: cyphermox ffamousffatman ubuntulog teward apw tec__ spossiba sakrecoer dolphinmanager[m rbasak maxb martinst bladernr bjf kees Trevinho buzo icey lifeless Odd_Bloke ratliff FourDollars cyberzeus ulkesh dannf tyhicks tai271828 eichiro pesari Sarvatt diddledan hiboma danjared chu leosilva tjaalton #ubuntu-kernel shengyao ScottE ejat BenC alexlist yofel mwhudson hyperair djinni Orphis e
<Zebo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: nelhage dupondje apw Tahvok tec__ cjwatson bjf mjg59 tdaitx djinni lostgoat ffamousffatman jdstrand rharper mjeanson lag AceLan ubuntulog mapreri sforshee rbasak logan- xnox Odd_Bloke RAOF jibel niedbalski manjo niluje alai hiboma bdmurray ubot5 infinity icey dolphinmanager[m ulkesh rsalveti tai271828 ejat alexlist Laney dannf ubot9 ohsix jsalisbury metaphysician Dmitrii-Sh v12aml #u
<hina_rabato> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: sakrecoer caribou maxb smb frickler Trevinho dja hggdh ogasawara_ trippeh lamont g4Fd63FhtS55rx6r ubuntucraze Orphis eichiro LocutusOfBorg niluje sionronin yofel Odd_Bloke buzo amitk niedbalski danjared sajoupa Spydar007 spoonless[m] mitya57 sary nelhage cpaelzer ubot5 ddstreet shadeslayer mhcerri_ tjaalton sanjivrai[m] TJ- flexiondotorg cyphermox sconklin gfrog alexisb b
<hina_rabato> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mapreri chrisccoulson loganade1 mhcerri|mobile_ #ubuntu-kerne unixpro1970 sary rsalveti smb g4Fd63FhtS55rx6r flexiondotorg cjwatson alexbligh1 ScottE infinity spoonless[m] ubuntulog DB9[m] lamont ubot5 Spydar007 mjeanson dja yofel alexisb mamarley LocutusOfBorg pfsmorigo marga acheronuk bdmurray sajoupa cascardo cpaelzer tjaalton MeltedLux Sarvatt mhcerri_ ddstreet slanga
<Zebo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: frickler rsalveti mapreri rharper cjwatson loganade1 Laney tai271828 yofel Beret alai tdaitx dasjoe BenC chrome0 shengyao icey eichiro darrenwu apw decoder diddledan Dmitrii-Sh cyberzeus chiluk kamal elmo ohsix hallyn bladernr Lotusinus[m] ivan rcj tjaalton henrix Sarvatt leosilva djinni ubot5 tyhicks Orphis raulvi[m] Trevinho Sargun marga sforshee lag mjeanson bdmurray infinity
<Zebo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: dasjoe ratliff maxb infinity jsalisbury shengyao raulvi[m] tdaitx flexiondotorg Sarvatt alexbligh1 darrenwu niedbalski henrix tec__ diddledan ppisati alexlist manjo lifeless stgraber mjeanson loganade1 cyberzeus dragan-s dolphinmanager[m jdstrand kees leosilva rsalveti marga ubuntulog tinoco broder gfrog nelhage cyphermox tai271828 Laney metaphysician acheronuk danjared BenC tjaalton
<hina_rabato> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Odd_Bloke jjohansen mhcerri_ sary sakrecoer spoonless[m] infinity tai271828 marga LongHairedBeard[ hiboma tec__ dannf frickler trippeh lamont spossiba unixpro1970 retoaded icey buzo pfsmorigo danjared niedbalski ubuntulog ogasawara_ Spydar007 mhcerri|mobile_ arges f_g acheronuk caribou LocutusOfBorg mdeslaur stgr #ubuntu-kerne rharper _ruben teward samkottler cpaelzer hgg
<hina_rabato> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: shadeslayer pfsmorigo diddledan Odd_Bloke niluje teward spoonless[m] DB9[m] icey cpaelzer loganade1 Sarvatt g4Fd63FhtS55rx6r mapreri juergh ubuntucraze mhcerri|mobile_ spossiba alexisb caribou mwhudson AlbertA sakrecoer LongHairedBeard[ jjohansen jibel apw cascardo chrisccoulson tec__ sanjivrai[m] bdmurray #ubuntu-kerne mhcerri_ stgr sconklin slangasek trippeh rharper skr
<Zebo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Noskcaj #ubuntu-kernel rharper Sarvatt Orphis xnox buzo samkottler elmo kees logan- darrenwu ivan tinoco dasjoe ubot9 rcj hiboma v12aml cyphermox teward mjg59 tdaitx stgraber jsalisbury lag raulvi[m] LocutusOfBorg acheronuk ulkesh tomreyn mjeanson niedbalski pesari Lotusinus[m] tec__ RAOF ejat chu Sargun juergh hallyn rbasak Beret infinity apw lifeless rsalveti tjaalton henrix
<Zebo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: rbasak infinity juergh ubuntulog Sarvatt lostgoat djinni tinoco sakrecoer dragan-s mwhudson lifeless hallyn shengyao Noskcaj henrix cyphermox danjared mjeanson tjaalton tai271828 teward pesari cyberzeus frickler eichiro bladernr ejat leosilva dolphinmanager[m hyperair chu rcj cjwatson bdmurray kamal nelhage marga chrome0 spossiba v12aml ffamousffatman jsalisbury broder loganade1 dupo
<hina_rabato> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: dannf apw pfsmorigo flexiondotorg hiboma ScottE sary spoonless[m] loganade1 scottASL48 mwhudson hggdh leitao_ LongHairedBeard[ TJ- ogasawara_ Spydar007 infinity smb vlee mjeanson mamarley arges jibel teward gfrog eichiro icey unixpro1970 buzo cascardo bdmurray alexisb acheronuk Noskcaj bjf trippeh dragan-s chrisccoulson mhcerri_ cpaelzer niluje yofel Odd_Bloke retoaded rh
<Zebo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: alexlist ivan teward acheronuk ffamousffatman cjwatson djinni tai271828 tec__ LocutusOfBorg buzo v12aml rharper elmo mjeanson maxb apw juergh tomreyn Lotusinus[m] aisrael lostgoat samkottler logan- henrix hiboma rcj tyhicks icey Tahvok rbasak martinst FourDollars dolphinmanager[m hyperair yofel Orphis leosilva loganade1 Sargun niluje manjo stgraber pesari eichiro danjared Dmitrii-Sh 
<Zebo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: rsalveti frickler niedbalski Orphis sforshee maxb dupondje djinni pesari joedborg tai271828 henrix lostgoat Noskcaj rbasak rcj metaphysician mjg59 ivan jibel logan- ulkesh manjo tomreyn cjwatson alai Odd_Bloke BenC juergh raulvi[m] AceLan chiluk mwhudson lifeless teward bdmurray chrome0 alexlist Sarvatt kees leosilva LocutusOfBorg Laney tinoco yofel hiboma acheronuk ubuntulog dolphin
<hina_rabato> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Dmitrii-Sh sakrecoer tdaitx tec__ dja smb sary mhcerri|mobile_ spoonless[m] jjohansen jibel alexbligh1 #ubuntu-kerne rsalveti Odd_Bloke juergh maxb _ruben sajoupa lamont hggdh sbeattie tjaalton yofel DB9[m] dragan-s skryonline[m] trippeh AlbertA cyphermox leitao_ Trevinho teward shadeslayer icey hiboma LocutusOfBorg Noskcaj Sarvatt ubuntucraze Spydar007 nelhage bjf ogra_ 
<hina_rabato> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: stgr aisrael _ruben skryonline[m] f_g tec__ ScottE arges sanjivrai[m] vlee Dmitrii-Sh spossiba bdmurray alexbligh1 smb cpaelzer rharper spoonless[m] hggdh samkottler JanC #ubuntu-kerne retoaded rsalveti acheronuk ogra_ AlbertA Trevinho jibel mitya57 caribou maxb sajoupa Beret icey danjared scottASL48 mamarley loganade1 Sarvatt jjohansen g4Fd63FhtS55rx6r cachio mapreri mhc
<hina_rabato> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: dannf JanC hiboma ubuntucraze mhcerri_ Noskcaj mhcerri|mobile_ Sarvatt alexbligh1 mjeanson cascardo niluje diddledan buzo Orphis unixpro1970 bjf infinity smb TJ- Odd_Bloke cyphermox mamarley hggdh pfsmorigo ScottE chrisccoulson f_g flexiondotorg lamont niedbalski BHSPitMonkey[m] alexisb leitao_ tdaitx LongHairedBeard[ Spydar007 elmo Beret marga eichiro acheronuk ogasawara
<Zebo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: buzo cyphermox alexlist bjf chu dragan-s hiboma darrenwu shadeslayer tjaalton lag flexiondotorg joedborg AceLan ohsix rbasak loganade1 ivan alexbligh1 mapreri tec__ cyberzeus icey v12aml niluje nelhage Orphis ubot9 eichiro RAOF ppisati dolphinmanager[m xnox lostgoat dupondje maxb decoder yofel djinni hallyn bdmurray marga chrome0 tomreyn Trevinho hyperair elmo rharper dasjoe leosilva
<Zebo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: chu cyphermox yofel AceLan Sarvatt ubot5 tec__ ffamousffatman niedbalski pesari lifeless samkottler spossiba BenC Trevinho broder tyhicks icey alai xnox acheronuk dolphinmanager[m martinst tjaalton juergh flexiondotorg stgraber darrenwu Laney kees bdmurray Beret Sargun hallyn manjo tinoco kamal metaphysician nelhage dragan-s logan- mwhudson FourDollars mjg59 rcj apw dasjoe cjwatson a
<hina_rabato> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: MeltedLux cpaelzer icey alexbligh1 tdaitx loganade1 mjeanson TJ- frickler vlee scottASL48 tec__ chrisccoulson mapreri stgr apw tai271828 DB9[m] smb sionronin gfrog jjohansen ogra_ mdeslaur juergh danjared hggdh retoaded diddledan Trevinho unixpro1970 bdmurray spoonless[m] ogasawara_ dragan-s bjf elmo eichiro amitk nelhage ubuntucraze maxb cjwatson mamarley sary mhcerri_ t
<hina_rabato> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: loganade1 tec__ sanjivrai[m] LongHairedBeard[ MeltedLux spoonless[m] dannf arges niedbalski ubuntucraze mamarley retoaded sionronin sakrecoer buzo frickler scottASL48 Trevinho cyphermox niluje aisrael danjared Odd_Bloke dragan-s LocutusOfBorg mhcerri_ cachio ogasawara_ elmo marga #ubuntu-kerne rharper cpaelzer mapreri unixpro1970 slangasek maxb vlee Beret sary mhcerri|mob
<Zebo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mwhudson broder jsalisbury RAOF mjg59 acheronuk ivan hyperair sforshee rsalveti FourDollars pesari jdstrand eichiro alexlist bjf cjwatson tyhicks chiluk Orphis marga ubuntulog joedborg LocutusOfBorg stgraber decoder Odd_Bloke Laney diddledan infinity aisrael alai hallyn rcj raulvi[m] Sargun mapreri martinst Beret #ubuntu-kernel tinoco Trevinho ubot5 dannf bladernr maxb ratliff teward
<Zebo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tai271828 dupondje jdstrand juergh diddledan shengyao dolphinmanager[m acheronuk ivan chiluk hallyn marga bladernr ulkesh ubot5 mitya57 Beret stgraber icey hyperair ScottE cyphermox ohsix AceLan aisrael nelhage alai alexlist tyhicks mapreri FourDollars frickler manjo BenC lostgoat raulvi[m] tdaitx logan- tec__ hiboma sakrecoer jsalisbury decoder Odd_Bloke ejat broder bdmurray leosilv
<hina_rabato> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: chrisccoulson icey caribou TJ- gfrog sary retoaded niluje teward eichiro Sarvatt jjohansen _ruben LocutusOfBorg amitk cascardo cpaelzer sionronin spoonless[m] Trevinho acheronuk tjaalton elmo Orphis sbeattie dja loganade1 skryonline[m] juergh vlee mwhudson alexisb trippeh sconklin tdaitx cyphermox maxb ubot5 nelhage diddledan jibel danjared dragan-s bdmurray Noskcaj leita
<hina_rabato> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: icey retoaded leitao_ danjared _ruben JanC mapreri Orphis cyphermox juergh aisrael sanjivrai[m] infinity LongHairedBeard[ tec__ loganade1 alexbligh1 Beret niluje Trevinho samkottler tai271828 skryonline[m] caribou apw diddledan acheronuk hiboma unixpro1970 niedbalski AlbertA mwhudson arges rharper Sarvatt nelhage LocutusOfBorg bdmurray sconklin dannf cjwatson sbeattie smb
<Zebo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tyhicks kamal tec__ pesari frickler darrenwu mapreri nelhage raulvi[m] mjg59 logan- bdmurray jdstrand dolphinmanager[m loganade1 mwhudson broder shengyao cjwatson hyperair bladernr elmo sakrecoer rharper v12aml flexiondotorg rcj ivan manjo djinni Tahvok Trevinho ratliff tomreyn stgraber metaphysician rsalveti tjaalton lag Dmitrii-Sh chiluk ScottE dragan-s chrome0 lostgoat jibel cyphe
<Zebo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: buzo ratliff martinst shengyao dannf maxb Lotusinus[m] jdstrand niedbalski spossiba frickler cyberzeus jsalisbury Tahvok darrenwu dupondje Odd_Bloke infinity ScottE rharper dolphinmanager[m mjg59 ffamousffatman kamal ubot5 cyphermox chiluk LocutusOfBorg niluje loganade1 ubuntulog henrix tyhicks RAOF leosilva Noskcaj rcj alai chu elmo shadeslayer raulvi[m] diddledan gfrog broder ivan 
<Zebo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: spossiba shengyao decoder alexbligh1 ScottE Orphis Sarvatt frickler Laney icey flexiondotorg ohsix sakrecoer infinity eichiro alexlist rsalveti tyhicks pesari hyperair elmo ubot9 juergh sforshee acheronuk stgraber henrix tai271828 teward shadeslayer kamal rbasak loganade1 Odd_Bloke manjo broder tinoco buzo AceLan Sargun lifeless yofel Trevinho jibel maxb rharper rcj mitya57 mjg59 cjw
<hina_rabato> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marga niluje trippeh bdmurray _ruben cyphermox frickler danjared ubot5 Orphis slangasek f_g Noskcaj pfsmorigo rsalveti mwhudson mhcerri_ eichiro nelhage vlee rharper ogra_ arges hggdh mhcerri|mobile_ AlbertA smb sionronin diddledan tec__ leitao_ buzo MeltedLux tdaitx skryonline[m] tai271828 sajoupa dragan-s maxb LocutusOfBorg apw aisrael cachio Odd_Bloke cascardo scottASL
<hina_rabato> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: spoonless[m] marga infinity DB9[m] aisrael ubot5 LocutusOfBorg slangasek loganade1 tjaalton nelhage ddstreet mapreri cachio danjared icey #ubuntu-kerne alexbligh1 Odd_Bloke JanC maxb sakrecoer sionronin eichiro tec__ mitya57 mhcerri|mobile_ tdaitx cascardo shadeslayer ogra_ caribou Beret samkottler rharper apw sajoupa lamont smb flexiondotorg Spydar007 sconklin tai271828 
<Zebo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: rcj dragan-s ejat alexlist FourDollars dupondje AceLan tai271828 ulkesh Beret shengyao chu LocutusOfBorg buzo tec__ sakrecoer mjeanson gfrog rharper acheronuk raulvi[m] mjg59 Orphis pesari broder bjf Odd_Bloke ratliff mitya57 flexiondotorg samkottler chrome0 tomreyn chiluk aisrael cyberzeus tdaitx bladernr BenC Sargun bdmurray jibel shadeslayer diddledan joedborg icey leosilva Trevin
<mamarley> Usually getting SPAM-highlighted like that makes me cross, but the pure ridiculousness of that just made me bust out laughing…
<diddledan> so, who's el, and where do I find them to ask them why I'm being flooded? :-p
<Trevinho> Just one ip to ignore, thank God...
<Unit193> apw: HI!  I have set this channel to registered users only, you may want to reverse that sometime.
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-10-26
<Taggnostr> hello
<Taggnostr> I was wondering when kernel 4.13.8 will be released for artful -- I found https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/10/18/kernel-team-summary-october-18th-2017/ and it has a release date for the 30th, but doesn't mention the release version and doesn't seem to include artful
<tjaalton> Taggnostr: don't think that applies to artful yet, but a new sru cycle starts next week so it should get tagged for proposed then
<tjaalton> git has 4.13.8
<slangasek> jsalisbury: hi, I tested the last three kernels you posted on LP: #1724911, and they confirm the earlier results but don't bring us any closer to having a clean commit to grab :/
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1724911 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "text VTs are unavailable on desktop after upgrade to Ubuntu 17.10" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724911
<jsalisbury> slangasek, yeah, I just saw your comments.  I'm going to have to dig further to under stand that Merge.  
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> perhaps it's legitimately a bug that's fixed only by a combination of commits from both branches?
<jsalisbury> slangasek, yeah, that's what I was thinking, maybe multiple commits are needed.  
<jsalisbury> slangasek, I need to confirm whether or not the commits in the merege are compiled in before the merge tag is added.  
<jsalisbury> slangasek, becuase when the HEAD is set to 3840ed9548f, I would think all of the commits in the entire merge are being used since that is the last commit in the merge.
<TJ-> jsalisbury: slangasek looking at all the commits in that tty-4.14-rc1 merge, the commit that stands out is a09ac3974d0c0b25dfa70f8076546bc4876dd7a8 "tty: resolve tty contention between kernel and user space"
<slangasek> TJ-: ok, but 3840ed9548f778717aaab5eab744da798c3ea055 is bad, so where is that commit coming in from?
<slangasek> TJ-: and more to the point, 3840ed9548f778717aaab5eab744da798c3ea055..e63a94f12b5fc67b2b92a89d4058e7a9021e900e shows none of the differences from that commit, or basically anything of interest in the tty driver
<slangasek> a bunch of pty stuff
<TJ-> slangasek: yeah, I knew that, but I went looking for commit messages that suggested the functionality had been touched. Looking at the commit history there are 3379 commits between those 2 points. I suspect the fix is not in  drivers/tty/ but possibly in drivers/gpu/ or possibly arch/x86/mm/
<slangasek> yes
<slangasek> jsalisbury: fwiw I'm attempting a rebisect now of e63a94f12b5fc67b2b92a89d4058e7a9021e900e .. 1a3b85ea36d38d5732fdd86b321b10bcaeb53512 (i.e. down the tty branch) with a rebase onto 1a3b85ea36d38d5732fdd86b321b10bcaeb53512 on each step
<slangasek> jsalisbury: this is with my 2h iteration cycle again, so if you were to jump ahead of me I would not mind ;)
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-10-27
<codepython777> I have a wierd usb problem on 16.04.3 + Intel Nuc + a USB 3 device. I've tried many things. If anyone is familiar with debugging this chain, I could use some help.
<codepython777>  I have a wierd usb problem on 16.04.3 + Intel Nuc + a USB 3 device. I've tried many things. If anyone is familiar with debugging this chain, I could use some help.
<apw> codepython777, hard to say without some symptoms, if you have a bug or something maybe someone here might have some suggestions
<codepython777> hi apw
<codepython777> I've a intel nuc on which I am running 4.13.10 - My problem is, one of the devices (A USB 3 SDR) does not show up at boot, and i see a lot of usb errors in dmesg. But when I pull and push it back physically, it works
<codepython777> [    7.803149] usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110 --> dmesg keeps showing these errors till around 60 seconds of boot
<codepython777> [   56.316639] usb 1-2: new high-speed USB device number 5 using xhci_hcd  --> [   61.572926] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Timeout while waiting for setup device command
<apw> so works when attached after boot and not if attached on boot
<apw> probe ordering perhaps, usb3 is all a bit of a mess the way they did the backwards compatibility
<apw> likely those errors are timeouts as they are -110
<apw> i thought xhci_hcd was usb2
<apw> what is attached to it when you pull and reinsert it
<codepython777> apw: let me show you dmesg again
<codepython777> apw: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25830301/ - now even push/pulls dont work well
<codepython777> physical push pulls do activate the SDR though
<codepython777> apw: usb 2-2 should be usb 3
<codepython777> apw: I think you are right xhci is usb2 - this device is usb 3 - Even the keyboard and mouse on this machine take time to connect
<apw> when usb2 was new the order in which the devices probed mattered, and if you had usb1 builtin and usb2 as a module it would do the wrong thing
<apw> i wonder if this is something similar
<apw> codepython777, has this ever worked before, befreo 4.13 for instance ?
<codepython777> yes, it used to work on ubuntu 16.04 default kernel - and an older intel firmware
<codepython777> intel does not let you downgrade the firmware, and now it breaks the whole system
<codepython777> apw: when it worked, it would give errors, and connect at boot after 60 seconds
<apw> so if you boot back into an older kernel does it still not work
<apw> that is probabally less working, and more working by luck for sure
<apw> but perhaps if we can find out when it stopped working (assuming it still works with the old kernel)
<codepython777> apw: now it does not work on any kernel between 16.04 default and the latest stable
<apw> the what made it worse commit might tell us something
<apw> ok so they "fixed your firmware" nice
<codepython777> we cant make it work. Intel's nuc dont have older firmware now 
<apw> ok do you have a bug filed, so we have something to track this on, as we might be able to get some help
<codepython777> apw: It would be nice to get the bottom of the issue
<codepython777> apw: no, I am not sure where to file it. Intel tells me they dont support ubuntu.
<codepython777> or linux
<codepython777> when i pull and push the usb for the device, I see xhci_hcd on the dmesg - isnt that a problem? This is a usb 3 device
<apw> you'd want to check if usb3 is really different, or just a variant of xhci_hcd
<apw> if it is different you could try modprobing the usb3 driver manually then shoving it in
<apw> and see if that changes anythign
<apw> but regardless, file a bug against linux in ubuntu, and let us know the number here, and maye
<apw> and maybe, just maybe, we can get some help with it
<codepython777> apw: can you point me to the right url to post the bug?
<apw> run 'ubuntu-bug linux' from a terminal
<codepython777> apw: thanks
<hallyn> apw: I have lvm issues.  anyone in particular you'd recommend talking to? :)
<apw> hallyn, point us to the bug and we'll figure something out
<hallyn> in particular, I use qemu-nbd to hook up a file;  pvcreate/vgcreate/lvcreate on /dev/nbd0p2; detach,
 * hallyn scratches his head
<hallyn> ok.  
<hallyn> i'm still working on reproducing, trying to figure out what's reasonable and what's not;  but i'll opena  bug with my scripts.
<hallyn> ah, - doing dmsetup remove of the lvthin devices *in the right order* helps to recover at least
<hallyn> so fragile
<jsalisbury> slangasek, I've gotten no further on your bug and am confused by that merge.  I'm going to send out an email with git questions to people that know git better than me.  I'll cc you
<slangasek> jsalisbury: fair enough; meanwhile I am iterating my own bisect as I described, which consists of rebasing the tty branch on top of trunk at each iteration
<jsalisbury> slangasek, ack.  I've never run into a reverse bisect like this before
<hallyn> hm.  16.04 works (with kid-gloves on) on physical hardware, fails inside vmware.
<hallyn> Well I guess I"ll still file it as a bug, though i'm starting to thin kit's a vmware bug.
<hallyn> apw: bug 1728109 
<ubot5> bug 1728109 in linux (Ubuntu) "nbd ( + lvm thin pool?) fragile" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728109
 * hallyn bbl
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-10-29
<Peng> What's the process for requesting a kernel config option be enabled? Specifically i'm interested in CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD.
<Peng> It's one half of a bug filed years ago, and closed because there's no apport thing attached. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/447905
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 447905 in linux (Ubuntu) "[karmic] please enable CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF and CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Peng> Which i reopened a few minutes ago. And was automatically re-closed. :P
<apw> Peng: I would file a new bug against Linux, with that old bug linked and see details of why that is a thing we want.  Drop the bug number in here.
<apw> Though I seem to remember that optimistic dad was bad in some circumstances, which is why it is off
<Peng> Interesting
<Peng> Do you remember under what circumstances it causes problems?
<Peng> Regardless, I think the kernel option just enables support. The sysctl would still default off. I think.
<Peng> So it would just let users shoot themselves in the foot, not shoot their feet automatically. :P
<apw> Peng: and if that is true, it is likely switchable
<Peng> If i did file a bug, would I still have to run apport? Or can that be skipped for feature requests?
<apw> if you ping me the bug I can stop the apport reauest
<Peng> :3
 * Peng crosses fingers
<Peng> apw: Well, I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1728366
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1728366 in linux (Ubuntu) "Enable CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD" [Undecided,New]
